# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 03/2016 by Ninci

## Ninci

Drage curke, 

iako smo se kratko druzile, bilo mi je zadovoljstvo proci prvo odbrojavanje s vama!  :grouphug: 

nadam se da ce novo odbrojavanje sto prije i nadam se sto ranije vidjeti nove (II) na listi.  :fige:  :fige: 
navracat cu svako tolko :grouphug: 

 :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

Čestitam ti draga od sveg srca, mazi bušu i samo laganini.. 
 :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Juhuuuu! Divan dan za novo odbrojavanje! Nakon kise dolazi sunce! Kako vani tako i ovdje na forumu.

Ninci cestitam jos jednom od srca! Mozda nisi dugo bila na onom odbrojavanju ali bez obzira na to ovdje je svaka trudnoca docekana s odusevljenjem i lijepim zeljama. I naravno uljeva nadu!

Cuvaj se i javljaj!

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam draga! I nek ovo odbrojavanje bude sto plodnije  :Smile: 
Sad skolski i dosadno do kraja

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 15.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~ 29.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

**
**

*

----------


## Narancica000

*Ninci* cestitam  :Zaljubljen:  
Kad prodju mucnine apetit se otvori ajme. 
Brzo ce to... samo neka sve bude skolski kao i do sada!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ninci čestitam!

----------


## Tajci66

Ninci cestitam, zelim ti urednu i akolsku trudnocu sa sto manje mucnina  :Smile: 
Ti si moja nasljednica i zelim vam svima da novo odbrojavanje bude sto plodnije i donese nam puno malih zamotuljaka  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Čestitam na odbrojavanju Ninci, i želim ti da uživaš u trudnoći i u onom najboljem nakon nje  :Very Happy: 


Ives - ok... znaci nedjelja je big day :D

----------


## Ives000

Pa da, Mona. Nastupam!  :scared:  
Mm se već pripremio psihički na moje hormončeke i moguće ispade  :lool:   :Grin:  
Moja najbolja prija je rekla da se vidimo tek idući mj.. kad saznamo jel upalilo hahaha.. svi nešto ko da me se boje   :Undecided: (baš se pitam zašt  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 


Hoće biti što od onog  crvenila??

----------


## xavii

MonaLi mozda je implantacija hahahaha ninci cestitam na odbrojavanju  :Smile:  kod mene nista novo, po mojim proracunima sam danas trebala dobiti, simptoma nista cak ni cice ne bole, a uvijek me bole tako da sam vjerojatno krivo protumacila simptome O. Al svakako nemam sta odbrojavati jer te dane nismo bas pokrili, al zato sve ostale jesmo hahah (ovaj mj je bio za nas gust )

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - pa danas se cijeli dan vidi nes sitno crveno, i išla sam u grad nakon posla pa sam stavila tampon na par sati i kad sam došla doma bio je crvenkast... Pa mislim da stiže... Hmmm  ak dobijem sutra onda u ponedjeljak idem vadit hormone, aaaaa! Strah me igle!!

Xavii- implantacija nije, sex je bio prije vise od mjesec dana, hahaha
Jesu ti inače redovite M?

----------


## xavii

Super da stize  :Smile:  a u zadnje vrijeme jesu,28-29 dana, odavno nije bio duzi ciklus, al sve do 35 mi je ok jer su mi prije O bile na 16-17dc tako da mirno cekam, ne sumnjam da ce doci hh

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## žužy

*Ninci*,čestitam!
Došla sam vam posipati brdo trudničke prašine,a onda se sjetim da nisam više trudna. "Lol:
Šaljemo vam punoooo,puno pozdrava i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ moj mišek i ja! :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

*

Jutro curke!!
*Evo mene neka prehlada čopila al nedam se.. stalno nešto ljekovito pijuckam, jedem i nadam se da sam do sutra kao nova. 

*MonaLi*, sve čekam s listom u nadi da ćeš javiti da je m napokon stigla, pa da te odmah dodam na listu.  :Trči: 


*Žužy*, baš mi je drago da si nam se javila.. kako si ti? Super će nam doći i PTV (post trudničke vibre ) puse mišku malom  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona mozda ak pisnes jos jedan test bude jos crvenije hahaha.

Samo da vas pozdravim! Danas rostiljam u krugu obitelji i jako se veselim!
I nisam vam se pohvalila da sam se vratila kavi od kad je pesica s nama hahaha!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 16.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~ 30.dc
**mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 


zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anka91  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

**

**Mami, dobro došla u ljubičice, sretno!!!

*

----------


## Ives000

> Mona mozda ak pisnes jos jedan test bude jos crvenije hahaha.!



hahahaha ova ti je dobra!!  :lool:  




Ma nego šta, i ja si priuštim jednu kavicu dnevno. Ne pretjerujem pa mislim da ne može biti štetna u tako maloj količini.  :Coffee: 
u svakom slučaju, jagodice, pohvalno!!!!! Možda i kod tebe sad osvane plusić sada kada si si nabavila pesicu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vec sam joj obecala da kad beba dode da ju ne budem zapostavila! Hahaha.
Bas sam freak!

Ja si priustim i po 2 dnevno jer prije sam svaki drugi dan spavala do 9-10 i popodne nekad legla. Sad se 2 tjedna budim u 7 i nema spavanja popodne. Tak da kod mene trudnicki umor poceo prije plodnih dana haha!

Vjezbam za bebaca  :Wink:

----------


## Limeta

:Very Happy:  Novo odbrojavanje!!! 
Ninci cestitam!!! Zelim ti najljepsu trudnocu!!

----------


## MonaLi

Cureeeeee!!!! Stigla je sluzbeno!!!!
Ives piši sutra 2.dc! Toliko me boli ali uživam  :Smile: 

Ja bas na nekom dječjem rockasu... Hrpa beba i klinaca, a onda na roštilj s obitelji... Lijep dan.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JEEEEEE!! MENGAAAAA!
sam ti rekla da bu dosla ak test popiskis! Hahah

----------


## Ives000

Ajme, nikad nisam mislila da ćemo se toliko veseliti mengi!!!!  :pivo:  :Bouncing:  :Naklon:   :Very Happy: 

Nek je došla više!!! Mona, sutra te dodam!!!

Jagodice ti si sigurno sad odahnila  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

Ajme ja vec 19 dc?? Kak lete dani.
A kao rekla sam ic kod ginica iza ove menge hahaha
Totalno zaboravih na to.
Nekak mi i pase moram bit iskrena.

----------


## MonaLi

Da da, menga je tu, moj zivot je opet počeo. Na kraju ispada da sam fakat dobila odmah nakon kaj sam test napravila. Izvukle ste se :p

Iduće je vađenje krvi, bit ce mi taman 3.dc.  Ne znam koliko se čekaju rezultati u Vinogradskoj? Jao, mrzim igle. Ja sam jedna od onih...

Nivesa - a kaj si trebala kod ginica?

----------


## LadyB

Novo odbrojavanje!!! Čestitke i neka je što plodnije!!
Držite mi se curke!!!

----------


## Romeo85

Ninci, cestitke na novom odbrojavanju, nek bude sretno do kraja...
A svim ostalim curkama zelim puno srece, nek upali sto prije, drzim fige, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 17.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra  ~~~~ 31.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 


jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
MonaLi**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc**




 Zola, Cheerilee , dobro došle u Ljubičice! Sretno**!!*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uf! Menu radi Mone opal kamen sa srca samo takav! Vidite kak se isplati Jagodicu slusati! Uostalom sad je i vrijeme za jagode! 

Nives bome leti vrijeme meni vec 21dc. Ovaj c nisam razmisljala o nicem i samo je proletio! Jos tjedan dana do M. Ko da je jucer stala! Hahaha.

Cure kak ste mi kaj? Oce neko malo vratine s rostilja od jucer? Mi jeli jucer, danas, i JOS ima!!!
(ko o cemu, jagodica o hrani jel Ives?)

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!
Sutra 2. Dc.

----------


## nivesa

Mami shit :/

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke... Danas sam vadila hormone, drzite fige da nalazi budu ne tako loši :/

----------


## Cheerilee

Jutro!

Novo odbrojavanje!

Ninci mirnu trudnoću želim! 


Ja danas kupujem testove pa ću vjerojatno sutra/preksutra raditi test... 
Brzo mi je prošao ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Jutro curke... Danas sam vadila hormone, drzite fige da nalazi budu ne tako loši :/


Držim fige za uredne nalaze!  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona, drzimo fige sve redom! Nadam se da ces se pozitivno iznenaditi! Kad su nalazi?

Cheerliee, i tebi drzim fige i nadam se POZITIVNOM iznenadenju!

Mami, dobro Nives veli, bas shit!! Novi ciklus nova sansa!


Cure kak ono ide kad se casa razbije da ce biti decko? Il voda kad se razlije?
Danas ujutro mi je tak zviznula casa na plocice u kuhinji, jaooo! Eto ti posla hahaha!

Dobro jutro svima!

----------


## xavii

Haha jagodice ne spominji te metode da ne bi nam bila packa opet hahah

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Xavii bas si muslim i ja, al obzirom da sam ja tu poznata kao jedna vrlo ozbiljna osoba sumnjam da ce moje pitaje pokrenuti diskusiju haha!
A i da je to tak kak kazu, obzirom kolko sam casa podrobila do sad bi bila ko Snjeguljica i oko sebe imala (bar) 7 patuljaka  :lool: 

Nego... di nam je *Narancica*??

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 18.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~ 32.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
**mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
**



**

*

----------


## Anka91

I ja drzim fige za hormone.  Curek ja sam se sva dala u zdrav zivot hehe. Kupila sam smuti. Sad samo nesta muckam i jagodice pogodi sta? Najdrazi mi je od jagoda i banane za sada. Ako ko ima kakav dobar recept neka podjeli samnom!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Imas na internetu dosta recepata. Recimo ak oces da bude gusto samo dodaj bananu.
Ja bas ne muckam ali ak se odlucim onda recimo baza mi je jogurt i ak ocu da bude slade onda med. Ak mi je gusto dodam mlijeka. A zagustiti mozes i sa onim sitnim zobenin pahuljicama. Pa recimo ak volis malo cimeta....i voce koje ti se hoce.

I meni najdrazi ali i ne bas zdrav, jagode zmiksati sa slatkim vrhnjem i eventualno malo leda!

----------


## MonaLi

Fala curke, 
nalaz kroz par dana, osim nekog A-nešto... on se čeka 3 tjedna, ali sve ostalo ću uskoro znati :/
Sumnjam da mogu baš biti uredni nalazi, ali samo da nije neka teža drama  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dominikslatki

Novo odbrojavanje !!! Čestitke!! Nek sto prije bude iduće!!

Sad kad čitam nekako mi fali ova vibra ! Toliko pozitive je tu! Saljem vam svima pusu !

Ives, mami, xavii, nivesa , jedva vas cekam vidjet s dva stupa!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

Evo Narancice  :Bye:  broji ovce do sljedeceg ciklusa  :Joggler:   :Raspa:

----------


## MonaLi

Ok stigli su mi nalazi, mogu tu napisati neke vrijednosti da mi netko objasni sto je sto? Čini se da nisu bas naj, ali ja ni ne znam sta je sta :/

----------


## xavii

Mona napisi i ref. vrijednosti, znat ce netko nesto  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Testosteron ukupni - 1,9 (do 1.7)
Prolaktin - 745 (od 102 - 496)
Prolaktin nakon taloženja - 632 (75-381)
TSH - 7,590 (od 0.4 - 4)

Evo navela sam ono sto nije očito dobro... Nisam pisala sve jer je ostalo ok.
Ne znam... Meni izgleda grozno :/

----------


## xavii

Hm, mozda bolje pisati na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...hormona/page35, ima puno strucnih cura. Tsh idealan za trudnocu je oko 1,5, jesi imala kada problema sa stitnjacom, tj. jesi je kontrolirala prije? Za visok prolaktin se pije bromergon koliko ja znam, al nisam ipak strucnjak u tome. Ja sam svoju stitnjacu dosta brzo dovela u red sa euthyroxom. Najbitnije je da imas doktora koji ce te strucno voditi kroz ovo.

----------


## MonaLi

A ne znam, sumnjam da ce se moja MPO doktorica time zabavljati, vjerojatno ce moja soc gin ali ne znam hoću li sa takvim nalazima moći u ikakav postupak?
Nisam nikad kontrolirala štitnjaču :/

----------


## xavii

Mislit da te sa ovakvim tsh nece pustiti nigdje u postupak, za ostale nalaze ne znam. Odi soc. gin nek te posalje endokrinologu koji ce ti propisati terapiju. Mislim da za postupak tsh moze biti max 2,5.

----------


## Ives000

Koliko ja znam očitat nalaz, vidim da ti je sve visoko. 
Kad ideš svojoj dr?? Nemoj se bojat sve se to da dovest u normalu . 
  Bitno je da si napokon dobila nalaz i da možeš krenuti s terapijama.  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Opće ne znam kome da idem sa nalazima, svojoj MPO ili svojoj soc gin? 
Ne znam kaj mi moze moja MPO gin s tim? Čekat da riješim ili? Aaaa

----------


## Ives000

Odi prvo svojoj soc. gin. Jer ti treba uputnica za endokrinologa da možeš početi riješavati sve redom. 
Ona te bude najbolje i posavjetovala što i kako dalje.

----------


## Limeta

MonaLi ja sam isto imala visok prolaktin (oko 1.000) pa mi je gin rekla da ga ponovim jer sam ga prvi put radila unutar 2h nakon budjenja i kako sam shvatila da tada ima vece vrijednosti. Slj.put sam radila prolaktin poslije podne i nalaz je bio unutar granica.
Uglavom najbolje da odes endokrinologu obzirom da je i tsh povisen..

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dobro jutro djevojke! Evo jedna kava od mene!

Mona, iako se ne kuzim u sve to vidim da se sve da dovesti u normalu! Samo se naoruzaj dobrom voljom i jedno po jedno. Nek ti na umu bude tvoj krajnji cilj  :Wink: 


Jel se meni cini il je neko danas trebao piskiti? ^^

----------


## biserko

Pozdrav svim curama, sretno u borbi za plusice,čestitke na novim trudnocama.  Znam kako vam je,i meni je dugo trebalo a sad sam 32. sedmica. Ives, sretno ovaj ciklus, virnem nekad ovdje da vidim kako si  :Smile: 
Mona,ja imam hipotireozu,poremećaj rada štitnjače i u tom slučaju je tsh povisen a hormoni štitne sniženi. Endokrinolog će te uputiti na dodatne pretrage hormona štitne i vjerovatno uzv.  Ne mora značiti da imaš problem, poremećaj može biti privremen ali ti iz svog iskustva gubitaka trudnoća zbog vjerovatno hormonalne neravnoteže nikako ne bih savjetovala da krećes u trudnoću dok to ne riješiš. 
Visok tsh takodjer podiže prolaktin, vidim da ti je povišeni a može sniziti progesteron,sto onda kombinovano može a i ne mora dovesti do problema.
Naravno,sve ćeš rješavati sa svojim dr,samo sam ti htjela iznijeti svoje iskustvo. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Pozdrav svim curama, sretno u borbi za plusice,čestitke na novim trudnocama. Znam kako vam je,i meni je dugo trebalo a sad sam 32. sedmica. Ives, sretno ovaj ciklus, virnem nekad ovdje da vidim kako si



Bravo draga, 32tt  hrabrice naša! Samo tako i dalje. 
I hvala ti na lijepim željama..  :Heart: 






> Novo odbrojavanje !!! Čestitke!! Nek sto prije bude iduće!!
> 
> Sad kad čitam nekako mi fali ova vibra ! Toliko pozitive je tu! Saljem vam svima pusu !
> 
> Ives, mami, xavii, nivesa , jedva vas cekam vidjet s dva stupa!!



  Dominik, dat će Bog i to, nadam se uskoro!  :Trči:  
Cure baš mi vas je drago opet vidjeti da tipkate s nama.  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 19.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**33.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~ 33.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

**

*

----------


## MonaLi

Limeta - ja sam vadila krv sati pol nakon buđenja, mislim da su nalazi ispravni nažalost.

Biserko - Meni su hormoni štitne ok, mislim u granicama... Tako da sam skroz zbunjena. Za pcos znam, tako da me testosteron nije začudio ali nisam mislila da je sve skupa tako loše. Da li da odem privatno to riješavati sto prije pa u aih postupak ili? Opće neznam sto slijedi :/

----------


## 1latica

Cure, evo jedne nove na odbrojavanje.. napokon sam vas pronašla..
Ukratko, trudili smo se otprilike godinu dana, kako nije bilo pozitivnog testa krenuli na pretrage,
kod mene TSH povišen, al kod MM OAT. Još godinu dana pokušavamo popraviti spermiogram, al kako
nisam ostala trudna idemo odmah na ICSI. Prvi postupak nam je donio +, al tužan kraj u 28tt nema
više otkucaja  :Sad:  Porod, pakao, i napokon stala na svoje noge..
Dok čekamo da se glava još malo oporavi i novi MPO postupak, kolko mi posao dopusti, pisati ću na vašoj temi  :Smile: 
Odmah vas molim, ako nešto griješim, da mi kažete, da me ne opominju moderatori.

----------


## Ives000

> Biserko - Meni su hormoni štitne ok, mislim u granicama... Tako da sam skroz zbunjena. Za pcos znam, tako da me testosteron nije začudio ali nisam mislila da je sve skupa tako loše. Da li da odem privatno to riješavati sto prije pa u aih postupak ili? Opće neznam sto slijedi :/





> TSH - 7,590 (od 0.4 - 4)


jesi vadila t3,t4. jer tsh ti je povišen, nije u granicama normale!

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona s nalazim odi svim doktoru i on će te uputit endokrinologu, tsh je visok i to nije dobro, on ti utječe na prolaktin, sve se to može brzo riješit, a u mpo s tim nalazima te neće pustit.

----------


## Ives000

> Cure, evo jedne nove na odbrojavanje.. napokon sam vas pronašla..
> Ukratko, trudili smo se otprilike godinu dana, kako nije bilo pozitivnog testa krenuli na pretrage,
> kod mene TSH povišen, al kod MM OAT. Još godinu dana pokušavamo popraviti spermiogram, al kako
> nisam ostala trudna idemo odmah na ICSI. Prvi postupak nam je donio +, al tužan kraj u 28tt nema
> više otkucaja  Porod, pakao, i napokon stala na svoje noge..
> Dok čekamo da se glava još malo oporavi i novi MPO postupak, kolko mi posao dopusti, pisati ću na vašoj temi 
> Odmah vas molim, ako nešto griješim, da mi kažete, da me ne opominju moderatori.



Dobro nam došla  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćeš se brzo pridružiti trudnicama na trudničkim temama, a do tada ovdje budemo skupa odbrojavale. Jako mi je žao što si nakon svega izgubila svoju bebicu  :Sad:  .. .ako želiš možeš nam pisati na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89909-K...12#post2874512 tamo pišemo mi, majke anđela koje se međusobno ipak najbolje razumijemo. 
I velika smo potpora jedna drugoj.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - vadila sam t3, T4, oni su nju granicama, tako da nisam to ni pisala... Samo ono zabrinjavajuće :/

Mami - da, isla bi svojoj ali ne znam koliko se čeka da se naručiš kod endokrinologa... Ako se dugo čeka rade bi privatno... 

U petak cu se probati naručiti kod svoje gin za nove briseve a onda cu je pitati sve, ali sumnjam da ce me brzo negdje naručiti.... Aaaaaa

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, jako mi je žao što te tako sad stislo sa svih strana. Ali na žalost ništa ne ide na brzaka. 
Idem sama sebi na živce što ti to govorim, ali zbilja je tako. Probaj se smirit, jer stres ti nikako nije potreban sada. Sve to utjeće i na nalaz štitne. Naoružaj se strpljenjem i kreni redom. Nema ti druge. Reći ću ti samo da možeš biti sretna da si to otkrila sada, jer ne želim si niti zamislit koja katastrofa bi se dogodila da si nekim čudom i ostala trudna u ovim okolnostima. 
Cure su ti sve lijepo rekle. Skupi snage i kreni u borbu. 
Mi smo tu s tobom.. znaš da nisi sama!!!! Glavu gore curo!!! Možeš ti to.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala ti Ives i hvala svim curama  :Smile:  bas mi podignete raspoloženje, ni ne znate koliko  :Smile:  imas pravo, trebam se pomiriti s tim da ce mi trebati jos vremena i trebam si dati vremena. Forsam samu sebe, ajde sad, ovaj mjesec moraš sve riješiti, iduci mjesec je tvoj, i onda kad se ovako nešto dogodi sam spremna za normabel :/
Mrcvarim se samo i odmazem.

Nego kako napreduju klomici???

----------


## Ives000

Ma ajde..budeš ti to rješila. Vidjet ćeš kad se smiriš i kad prihvatiš situaciju da će se stvari početi i brže odvijati. 
Mi smo ti uvijek tu na raspolaganju.. proći će to za čas  :grouphug:  

Budemo vidjeli sad u petak ili sub. Još ih pijem do 9dc. Mora mi  dr.javit kad da dodjem na fm.  Nekako mirno sve iščekujem mislila sam da ću šizit ali dobro se držim za sad  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Cure, evo jedne nove na odbrojavanje.. napokon sam vas pronašla..
> Ukratko, trudili smo se otprilike godinu dana, kako nije bilo pozitivnog testa krenuli na pretrage,
> kod mene TSH povišen, al kod MM OAT. Još godinu dana pokušavamo popraviti spermiogram, al kako
> nisam ostala trudna idemo odmah na ICSI. Prvi postupak nam je donio +, al tužan kraj u 28tt nema
> više otkucaja  Porod, pakao, i napokon stala na svoje noge..
> Dok čekamo da se glava još malo oporavi i novi MPO postupak, kolko mi posao dopusti, pisati ću na vašoj temi 
> Odmah vas molim, ako nešto griješim, da mi kažete, da me ne opominju moderatori.


Dobro nam dosla i jos prije otisla  :Wink: 
Nista nisi pogrjesila bez brige. 
Ima nas jos tu mama andela tako da slobodno pisi kaj god ti padne na pamet i sto god te muci.
Imasni pdf mame andela. Ponekad je lakse djelit misli sa onima koji razumiju 100% o cemu pises i mislis.
Jesi radika pretrage za trombofiliju?

----------


## nivesa

Mona glavu gore i nema predaje! Do penzije cemo i mi nunat svoju djecu lol

----------


## Anka91

Jutro,kavica. Latica dobro dosla!

----------


## 1latica

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici.
Još uvijek nisam bila na temi koju spominjete, sve mi je još svježe...
Jednog dana ću napisati svoju priču..
Ives, nek bude plusić uz Klomifen, sretno ti!!!
Nivesa, radila sam trombofiliju, imam mutacije:
- MTHFR - homozigotni mutirani tip gena (TT)
- PAI-1 - delecijski genotip (4G/4G)
- ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)
i dobila sam preporuku za NMH 5000 jedinica nakon idućeg ETa.
MonaLI, nalazi ti nisu jako loši, al ih obavezno moraš dovesti u granicu prije
planirane inseminacije. Moguće da ti niti ne bude trebala  :Smile: 
Kasne mi postovi još uvijek pa ne znam dal će se prikazati prije liste,
danas mi je 29dc, mogle bi mi stvari krenuti danas/sutra, al luda glava se nada
da možda neće krenuti uopće... Međutim spermiogram MM je koma, tako da
se uzaludno nadam... Sretno nam svima..

----------


## Limeta

*Latice* dobro nam došla  :grouphug: 
*MonaLi* koliko god ti se nalazi činili loši, dobro je da konačno znate na čemu ste i slj.korak je rješavanje problema!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - super super, uzbuđena sam zbog tebe, i jedva čekam da budem u toj fazi kada će mi šanse za trudnoću biti realne  :Smile: 

Latica - hvala ti, i ja si mislim možda kada riješim hormone me nešto iznenadi, ali nema veze, bit će kako bude  :Smile: 

Nivesa - hahahah pa ja se nadam da će biti koju godinu prije penzije... onak, da bar vidim još, koliko toliko  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Kasne mi postovi još uvijek pa ne znam dal će se prikazati prije liste,
> danas mi je 29dc, mogle bi mi stvari krenuti danas/sutra, al luda glava se nada
> da možda neće krenuti uopće... Međutim spermiogram MM je koma, tako da
> se uzaludno nadam... Sretno nam svima..




Ništa nije uzaludno, barem sam na ovom forumu naučila da čuda postoje, i da nikad 
nije onako kako se čini. :Wink:  Ako sam dobro zaključila, želiš se pridružiti k nama na listu?

----------


## 1latica

Da Ives, ja bi na listu.. 
Iako me boli trbuh, danas/sutra bi trebale stvari krenuti.. Pa javim kad stigne.
MonaLi i TSH i prolaktin ometaju ovulaciju i
mogućnost zatrudnjivanja, tako da vjerujem da čim ih dovedeš u red, biti će + kod tebe..

----------


## Narancica000

*MonaLi* draga, docekala si i to, da saznas zasto ti ciklusi traju preko 60dana... sad dok to dovedes u normalu, mislim da neces ni docekati postupak, vec ces maziti trbuscic  :Smile:   :Smile:  svu srecu ti zelim! 
*Latice* zao mi je zbog gubitka  :Sad: 
Dobrodosla u novo odbrojavanje... 
*Ives* kak se osjecas, jel sizika?  :Very Happy: 

A narancica jucer piskila minus.  :gaah:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

evo mene kao padobranca...izgleda da nista ni ovaj ciklus kod nas
pocelo je nesto brljaviti, tako da ce ili danas ili sutra biti 1.dc
 :Mad: 

latice dobrodosla, zao mi je zbog tvog gubitka
ali, idemo dalje

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 20.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra  ~~~~ 34.dc
1latica * *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc**
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc



1latica ,dobro nam došla na listu !!!!!!!! Sretno !!!*

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje, mene baš ne pere neko veliko uzbuđenje ovaj ciklus, neka depra me hvata (ali ne predajem tome puno 
pažnje jer su to sve simptomi klomifena, valunge me opet čopile, žgaravica žari  :Rolling Eyes:  ma milina. ) 
Sutra zadnji dan kako ih pijem, i onda petak ili sub. folikulometrija. Vidjet ćemo što kaže doktor. 
Nekako sam se prepustila situaciji, pa šta bude bit će...  :kokice: 

*MonaLi*  i ja se baš poput Narančice nadam da kad si riješiš sve ovo,ti neće niti trebat klomifeni. 

*Latice*, nadam se da neće doći zbog plusića, a ako već i mora, onda neka dođe što prije da možeš
po novu šansu. 

*Vubs* možda se nešto kuha a nije *m*  :Grin:  (if you know what i mean  :alexis:   )

----------


## Ives000

> A narancica jucer piskila minus.



a jbmu...  :Love:  
Bar nek *m* onda stigne uskoro. Da čim prije kreneš dalje.

----------


## xavii

Latica dobro dosla, mona li ma to ces ti brzinski rijesiti hormone i onda plusic slijedi  :Smile:  ja bih mogla ovih dana test napraviti, al uopce nemam zelje (ovo nije nalik meni haha). Po mojoj procjeni O je bila 15-16dc, tako da test bi morao pokazati stvarno stanje, a ne da se nadam ako je neg, jel tako?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ives...ma znam kaj mislis, samo previse puta sam ja tako razmisljala
a u ovih 10 godina 3 puta smo uspjeli( od toga dva puta do kraja, uredne trudnoce i jedan mali andjeo)

ne znam, pitam se trazim li previse i treba li odustati?

----------


## MonaLi

> Latica dobro dosla, mona li ma to ces ti brzinski rijesiti hormone i onda plusic slijedi  ja bih mogla ovih dana test napraviti, al uopce nemam zelje (ovo nije nalik meni haha). Po mojoj procjeni O je bila 15-16dc, tako da test bi morao pokazati stvarno stanje, a ne da se nadam ako je neg, jel tako?


hvala ti xavii  :Smile:  Napravi test, to je uvijek bila moja teorija, bolje odmah vidjeti minus nego dane provesti analizirajući sve. A opet, ako je lažno negativan onda ćeš opet ponoviti test i stvarno se iznenaditi  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Latice super je da imas dijagnozu. To puno znaci. Jesi sad na kakvim lijekovima? 
Znas da neke mutacije ne podnose folnu ? Ako pijes raspitaj se tocno koje. U slucaju da spadas u tu skupinu onda su folati bolji.
Svakak bih ti preporucila jednu grupu na fejsu u kojoj mozes dobiti detaljne informacije.
Ako si za javi mi u inbox. Nakon 10 postova mozes slati poruke i postovi ti se normalno pojavljuju.
Pa pisi zeno  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Samo da vas pozdravim! Malo sam se uplasila citajuci razne dijagnoze...ko zna kaj samnom mozda ne valja...

Latica dobro nam doleprsala i sto prije odleprsala!

Ives, nemoj klonuti zbog klomica! Naoruzaj se nekakvim komedijama, vjezbaj, jedi cokoladu, sexaj se! Sve to potice hormone srece.


Mona i Nives citam vas kaj pisete o djeci prije penzije i umirem hahaha.

Narancica....tjes-tjes! 

Xavii odluci onak kak sama mislis da bi trebala...al javi rezultate  :Wink: 

Pozdrav!!


P.s. Moja cupavica naucila sjesti na zahtjev (necu namjerno reci da je naucila naredbu)!

----------


## xavii

Evo kod mene - veliki, nadam se da ce i kod mene test potaknuti M da se udostoji doći :/

----------


## Ives000

> Samo da vas pozdravim! Malo sam se uplasila citajuci razne dijagnoze...ko zna kaj samnom mozda ne valja...
> 
> 
> Ives, nemoj klonuti zbog klomica! Naoruzaj se nekakvim komedijama, vjezbaj, jedi cokoladu, sexaj se! Sve to potice hormone srece.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Moja cupavica naucila sjesti na zahtjev (necu namjerno reci da je naucila naredbu)!



Nemoj sad biti hipohondar! Ti si još bez digjagnoze i molim pozitivno razmišljat! 

E sad, što se sexa tiče, strogo mi je zabranjeno dok ne prođu folikulometrije!!!! Sada valjda i shvaćaš od kuda depra!!  :Grin:  :drama: 

Bravo za čupku  :Klap:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E Ives moja. Sex zabranjen a cokolada nije dobra uz zgaravicu. Jel imas bicikl? Ak imas zajasi njega!  :lool: 

Xavii jbmu! Nek vjestica krene jos veceras!

Evo nisam jako dugo bila "umisljeni bolesnik" pa da javim da sam vec danima umorna i da mi je navecer zima kad legnem u krevet. Jedino kaj sam umorna jer se ranije dizem a zima mi je od umora hahah! So there!

----------


## Ives000

Ma kakav bicikl grom te u šumu prevrnio  :Shock:  ne mogu dugo sjedit, koliko me jajnici pikaju. Odo ja bojat... po ležečki, kaj je sigurno   sigurno je  :Razz: 

eto... znaći da nisi hipohondar, jer si za sve našla logično riješenje.  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pika pika, pikachu!!

(samo za Ives  :lool:  )

----------


## 1latica

Nivesa, volim svog MPO ginekologa, i vjerujem mu 100%.. Tako da samo njega slušam, internet me izludio svihovih godina pokušavanja. Ako ću trebati savjet, javim ti se u pp za tu grupu. hvala ti  :Kiss:  Za sada uzimam Andol 100 i Folacin 2x1, jer planiramo
za 2/3 mjeseca na FET.
Narancica i xavi žao mi je zbog -, ako stvari trebaju doći, nek dođu, da možete u borbu novu.
Ives, nek osjetiš jajnike, djeluje Klomifen. Nešto se kuha  :Wink: 
Jagodice, nemoj misliti da kod vas nešto ne valja s nalazima. Pokušajte jedno vrijeme, ali ako ne ide. Svakako je bolje znati što ne štima, nego se zavaravati.
Čitam vas, al ne mogu uhvatiti još tko ima kakav problem, pa ako vas slučajno upitam nekoliko puta, ne zamjerite.

----------


## nivesa

Poceo me bolit trbuh kao pred m....
Bas mi je to cudno...
Pa nije valjda da bu vec dosla

----------


## nivesa

Latice nije ti to internet. To su cure koje su prosle sve.

----------


## 1latica

Kavica svima, jutro cure, upravo sam ustala, naspavna ko beba.
Nivesa, valjda ti neće stići... Kod mene opako kuha, samo što nije stigla.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bokic!
Nivesa necu nis govorit unaprijed osim da se nadam da nije M.
Kod mene bi trebala stic u rasponu od sutra do nedjelje. Ja nikad nemam nikakve bolove al pristici na bradi su tu!

Svaki put kad kupujem uloske se nadam da cu ih otvoriti tek za (vise od) 9 mj. hahaha.

U napasti sam da piskim ali ne dam se!


Ives kaxi kaj?

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica tak i tak ga moras pisnut!ajmo brzo !!!!!
Al meni je fakat prerano za M.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke...  :Smile: 

Ja sam odlučila javiti se dr.Radončiću da mi malo iz analizira hormone i da neku terapiju. Čula sam da je super. Platit ću privatno i nadam se da će me primiti što prije. A do tada pratim vas i vaše testove  :Smile: 

nivesa - možda se nešto drugo kuha tamo dole??

----------


## nivesa

Mona nemam pojma al za m nikak nije vrijeme..a bas me sarafi onak

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tak je i ninci sarafilo....just sayin'...
Nives ne moram pisat, mogu cekat M. A to cu i napraviti.
Prosli ciklus sam oko uskrsa tolko testica popiskila. I takav stres sam si nabila da sam bas bila otisla pa-pa na psihickoj bazi kad sam dobila M. Zato sam i odlucila baciti u vodu i brojanje dana i sve. Nebi gledala ni kad mi M treba stic al neda vrag mira.
Al ovaj ciklus je tak lepo proslo. Keksali se u prosjeku SDD onak keksa radi. Jer nisam imala pojima ni teoretski kad mi je O.
I bas mi je bilo dobro. Sad me pred M malo hvata znatizelja ali pozitivna.

Sad mi se jedu keksi -.-

----------


## Ives000

*Latice*, hvala na kavici. Više nije jutro pa vam želim ugodan dan!  :Coffee: 

*Jagodice*, danas sam banana teška!!!! Nisam imala volje ni iz kreveta izaći, tako da sam
se probudila tek oko 11h. Depra u punoj snazi. Objavim danas listu, i odo nazad. 

Sutra će valjda biti bolji dan. A danas sam samo došla objaviti listu i škicnuti jesi li piškila  :Smile: 
Slažem se s tobom, nemoj piškiti test!!! Stigneš.. mislim da si tako stvaramo nepotrebne stresove. 
Ovako kada se očekuje da piškimo testove još je gore kada vidimo - 
barem meni, jer onda imam osjećaj da sam iznevjerila i sebe i vas. 
I ako, neopisivo je lijep osjećaj podijeliti s vama pozitivan testić. 

..i da, meni se jede sladoled!!! ( a tebi preporućam što više ''keksa'' :Laughing:  * by jagodica:* ''*Od tolko "keksa" ima da bum debela!!* '')
*

MonaLi*, čula sam da je on odličan dr. Drago mi je da si se odlučila za njega. 
I mene baš zanima što će ti predložiti.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 21.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~ 35.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
**jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~25.dc**


Odbrojavalice: 


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc


Jagodice, dobro nam došla u ljubičice,SRETNO!!!*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Juuuuj poljubicastila sam! 
Evo za arhivu ak se ispostavi da je bio simptom:

Danas sam umj. kave popila nescaffe i JEDVA GLEDAM! Umorna do bola. Da mi je sad krevet zaspala bi cim bi ga vidla!!

Ives znam da je tebi keks zabranjen ali ako ti nije zabranjeno mozda da ono....grickas sama sa sobom. Cisto u medicinske svrhe anti-depresivno....

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice, bolje cekaj...nemoj jos piskit jer ces se opet stresirat. Ak je minus bit ces tuzna, pa ces piskit opet i opet i opet se nadat da je rano itd. Znas vec scenarij  :Smile: 

Ives, sad imas izgovor, izlezavaj se i odmaraj cijeeele dane i bas te briga  :Smile:  

Mene danas peckaju bradavice, mislim ono... nakon sto sam vec se smirila i cekam M, iako nemam nikakve simptome da ce uskoro, danas me pocelo peckat kao da mi se iglice nekakve zabadaju u bradavice. M mi nije ovoliko kasnila od zadnje trudnoce, pa ne znam sta da mislim. Strah me i pomislit opet piskit test -.- 
A opet strah me da mi kasni jer sam preopterecena.  -.-

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ives pisi 1.dc danas
ipak je stigla
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancica - jesi već piskila test? Nikako poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi  :Smile:  

Da li itko ima iskustva u peckanju dole nakon sexa? Meni je tako već par mjeseci, sad sam mislila da sam lijekovima i vaginaletama riješila sve sto je bilo loše dole, a sad nakon sexa opet pecka, onak bas neugodno. Mozda jer se nismo dugo... Ali sumnjam...

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* ja sam danas 38dc, piskila minus prije par dana... ciklusi su inace 32-35dna cca. 
Ja nemam iskustva s peckanjem na svu srecu, niti ikad sa svrabom i ostalim bestijama...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica!
Mona mene zna jedino ako nisam dovoljno vlažna.
Vubs :grouphug: 
Ives nadam se da će danas biti bolji dan!
Narančice da te iznenadi +!

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutro!
> Kavica!
> Mona mene zna jedino ako nisam dovoljno vlažna.
> !


Ma i mene tada, ali jučer sam taman tampon izvadila i bila suha, pa smo stavili par kapi luba... ali i dalje je peckalo, manje nego inače ali opet problem :/

Hvala na kavici, baš pijem  :Smile: 

Narancica - da onda bi se plus već vidio, ali... nikad ne znas  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. Hvala za kavicu, ja sam zapalila jednu cisto da razbistrim misli! I ja imam problema s peckanjem ali mene od kako sam bila u bolnici stalno napadaju gljivice nema sta vec do sada nisam probala. Pa mislim da je od toga

----------


## MonaLi

> Jutro. Hvala za kavicu, ja sam zapalila jednu cisto da razbistrim misli! I ja imam problema s peckanjem ali mene od kako sam bila u bolnici stalno napadaju gljivice nema sta vec do sada nisam probala. Pa mislim da je od toga


i ja sam mislila da je od gljivica, ali ja sam ih riješila i svejedno pecka, baš neugodan osjećaj, i to krene par minuta nakon sexa... užas! A možda sam i zahrđala u ovih mjesec i pol  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 22.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**

Odbrojavalice: 


anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~**~~~~2.dc



Nivesa, dobro nam došla u ljubičice !!! Sretno!!!*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipice, kak smo danas kaj??  :grouphug: *

Jagodice* ma ni do tog mi nije ...  :Ups: 
*Narancice,* lako da kasni i od stresa.
*MonaLi* meni je tako bilo nakon poroda, i onda se povuklo samo od sebe. Mislim da 
ni jedan lubrikant ne može dobro podmazat kao predigra.. malo više igre i bude bilo sve 5  :štrika: 

*Anka,* mene su gljivice pustile na miru kako sam si nabavila ulje čajevca (primavera), svaki dan kap na dnevni uložak, i nema ničega.

----------


## Ives000

Ma di ste se pogubile...  :Confused: 

Evo ja pijem sok od cikle i ..... uživam  :drama:  :cupakosu:  :Shock:

----------


## Ives000

Jel netko za?????  :Laughing:

----------


## 1latica

Jutro curke, ima li još kavice??
Stvari stigle za dobro jutro  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Šta ima novog???
Ives, meni sutra 2dc.

----------


## MonaLi

> Jel netko za?????


joj hvala, ali ipak ne. Imam doma svoju ciklu koju sam kupila prije 2 tjedna, probala i više nikad otvorila  :Laughing: 

Latica - ima kave kako ne, ima i ness :D
Ajde, novi ciklus nova nada  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Nema kavice, ali ima soka od cikle ako si za  :lool:  
al'ček sad ću ja pristavit vodicu..  :Coffee: 

Baš je morala doći!!!!! Sutra pišem 2dc
i odmah vibram... da uspijete ovaj ciklus  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

> joj hvala, ali ipak ne. Imam doma svoju ciklu koju sam kupila prije 2 tjedna, probala i više nikad otvorila 
> 
> Latica - ima kave kako ne, ima i ness :D
> Ajde, novi ciklus nova nada


hahahahaah bitno da ja vičem kako nema kave..  :Laughing:  
(pokušavam uvalit sok od cikle) al ma kaki!!!!! Nitko ni probat!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Juhuuu eto mene po standardu u ljubicastima pa tak sve do 50 dc hahaha
Nikad docekat m.
Veli moj muz da vise potrosim ulozaka dok cekam m nego dok ju imam

----------


## 1latica

Ciklu ne volim, ipak bi kavicu.. Može turska il nes, svejedno.
Uh nada i ja, odavno smo na vi  :Laughing: 
Ives, kada ideš na UZV? Držim palčeve za fine folikulule.

----------


## Anka91

Uf sok od cikle,ne hvala! Hehe ives gdje se moze nabavit to ulje?

----------


## Ives000

*Nivesa* ma nek si ti nama u ljubičicama.. pa taman i do  50dc.. :grouphug:   sam nek urodi plodom  :Kiss: 

*Latice*, u Nedjelju idem na fm, tako da ćemo tek onda vidjeti kakvo je stanje..  :Cekam:

----------


## Ives000

> Uf sok od cikle,ne hvala! Hehe ives gdje se moze nabavit to ulje?


ja sam si naručila s ove stranice, http://alternativa-webshop.com/eteri...avera-5ml.html 
i stiglo mi je za dva dana doma. Prezadovoljna.

----------


## MonaLi

U ponedjeljak sam u Petrovoj na folikulometriji a u srijedu sam se narucila kod dr.Radoncica na konzultacije... Eto bit ce zanimljiv tjedan, ali ne zelim propustiti ni dana vise  :Smile:  bas me zanima sto ce mi reci u Petrovoj na loše hormone :/

----------


## Ives000

Ajde napokon se sve pokrenulo!  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Kad ti krećeš sa folikulometrijom?

----------


## Ives000

U nedjelju ..  sad me poćela trema hvatat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma zašto  :Smile:  samo opušteno i veseli se svakom odlasku i ultrazvuku... Bit ce sve ok, navijam za ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala ti, ma budem se opustila.. to tako valjda dodje malo  :lool:  poćela mi je tamnit lh trakica pa se nadam da će biti lijepih folikula  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj bas sam uzbudena zbog tebe  :Smile: 
Kaj ti gin radi u nedjelju?

----------


## Ives000

Pa hvala ti  :Kiss:  
 da, i u nedjelju radi, idem na gin.odjel na uzv.
Danas i sutra nikako ne može jer nije u gradu, pa će me ubaciti u nedjelju na brzinu na fm. Baš se sad veselim!!! 
(Do jućer sam bila flegma) danas sam se malo oraspoložila. 

Eto i kod tebe se poćelo sve lagano odvijati.. baš mi je drago. Eto mic po mic.. i za čas ćeš nam bit trbušasta  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* krenulo i tebe konacno!!! Bas mi je drago, koliko si samo cekala... 
*Ives* pokusaj se opustit, meditiraj ili neznam sta vec  :Smile:  nemoj se nervirat, razmisljaj pozitivno!!! Paa idete po svoju bebicu <3 jedva cekam tvoj plus. :grouphug: 

Jeste vi kad cule za suncani iscjedak? Ja vec danima imam svjetlozuti iscjedak na dnevnom ulosku...

----------


## Ives000

Jesam, ako se ne varam naša dominikslatki je imala takav iscjedak kada je ostala trudna. 
To je jedan od simptoma trudnoće. Češ piškit test ovih dana?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 23.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~27.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 3.dc
**1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~ 2.dc
**


*

----------


## Narancica000

Stvarno sam bila odustala od pomisli da se bilo sta dogodilo u ovom ciklusu... Neznam ni sama. Piskit cu, sta cu drugo sad... nema M, a cuda se dogadjaju  :Smile:  samo mislim da cu pricekat jutro!

----------


## Ives000

Polako.. ima vremena. Napravi testić ležerno i bez ikakvog očekivanja, možda se ugodni iznenadiš..a s tobom i mi sve   :lool:

----------


## CHIARA...

I ja cekam kao i Narancica hoce li M doci ili nece. Danas mi je 30DC. Ovulacija bila prije 15 dana (potvrđeno na folikulometriji).

----------


## 1latica

Dan curke  :Smile: 
Mona super za dr. Radončića, vibram da ti odmah napiše tabletice za štitnjaču. Javi detalje nakon konzultacija.
Ives, sretno sutra na folikulometriji, nek budu 2/3 lijepa folikula.
Narancice, sačekaj još dan dva, pa nas iznenadi debelim stupićima.
Kod mene stvari idu kao lude, iako mi ciklus nikad nije isti, ovaj put je baš obilna. Možda zbog Andola 100?! Tko bi ga znao. Zove me kuhinja, vrijeme je za kuhanje ručka, MM uskoro stiže.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto da pozdravim!

Mona kao prvo sretna sam jer vidim da ides prema naprijed. Kao drugo moze te dole itekako peckat od apstinencije. Moze i nabubriti malo od iritacije. Nije to mali broj ulazaka i izlazaka hahaha.

Ives zelim ti da sutra od gina ides s osmijehom od uha do uha.

Narancica ne zelim te bedirati al citala sam za taj suncani da kolko je znak za T tolko i nije. U biti trudnice su ga imale i ne imale. Ali bas tako i ne trudnice.

Latice, svu srecu u ovom ciklusu.

Nives, nek sto prije ulosci pocnu sluziti svrsi, ili nek ti uopce ne trebaju narednih mjeseci.

Meni sutra 28dc. Preko toga nikad ne ide pa ak sutra ne stigne u pon piskim. Doduse ak sutra ne stigne nemam test doma pa u pon nece bit prvi urin. Ali za prvi dan potencijalnog kasnjenja i drugi ce biti sasvim dovoljan!

----------


## nivesa

Zuti iscjedak sam ja imala u zadnjoj t.  :Wink: 
Nadam se da je to  tvoj suncani iscjedak

----------


## Narancica000

> Narancica ne zelim te bedirati al citala sam za taj suncani da kolko je znak za T tolko i nije. U biti trudnice su ga imale i ne imale. Ali bas tako i ne trudnice.
> 
> Meni sutra 28dc. Preko toga nikad ne ide pa ak sutra ne stigne u pon piskim. Doduse ak sutra ne stigne nemam test doma pa u pon nece bit prvi urin. Ali za prvi dan potencijalnog kasnjenja i drugi ce biti sasvim dovoljan!


Ma ne bediras, sve ok... ionak ocekujem minus  :Smile:  
Ne zelim se nadat vise niti mrvicu! Kak bude trebalo biti, bit ce. Netko ipak od gore povlaci konce i igra se  :Wink: 
 Dobro je sto nemas test, neces doci u napast da piskis prije... u pon ce vec biti lijepe dvije crtice ako M ne dode do tada. Saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne dode do sljedece godine!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice bolje da se ne nadas pa da se iznenadis haha! Tak i ja misim. Prosla sam ja pored 2 ljekarne i Kozma na putu do posla ali nisam namjerno htjela kupovati test jer bi onda taj isti bio popisan sutra ujutro. A obzirom da sutra ocekujem M bzvz mi je ne strpit se par sati. 

Narancice hvala ti na vibricama! Ne mogu ni zamisliti kak bi mi bilo...

Kak je kod tebe?

----------


## Ives000

Eto i mene curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da vam zavibram za pluseke!!!  :fige:  
Jedva čekam da pišnete koji testić... sretno !!!

----------


## Narancica000

> Narancice bolje da se ne nadas pa da se iznenadis haha! Tak i ja misim. Prosla sam ja pored 2 ljekarne i Kozma na putu do posla ali nisam namjerno htjela kupovati test jer bi onda taj isti bio popisan sutra ujutro. A obzirom da sutra ocekujem M bzvz mi je ne strpit se par sati. 
> 
> Narancice hvala ti na vibricama! Ne mogu ni zamisliti kak bi mi bilo...
> 
> Kak je kod tebe?


Bilo bi ti tako dobro da bi zaboravila kak je to imat M. Haha ja sam bila tuzna kad sam prvi put nakon poroda dobila... uzas osjecaj! 
I neka nisi kupila, to je karakter :D 
Mi smo cijelo popodne vani na svjezem zraku pa ja sad imam osjecaj kao da imam laganu temperaturu... 
Ives ~~~~~~ vibre tebi za sutraaaaa! Sretno i da se pozitivna vratis sa uzv-a...  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice dobro da sam bila karakter jer jucer jos poceo tamni trag i nocas dobila. 
Ives pisi mi danas *1dc*. I znaj da sam u iscekivanju tvojih vijesti s pregleda!

Eto novi ciklus nova nada. Valjda je jos prerano za jagodice. Mozda u Svibnju za rodendan  :Wink: 


Dobro jutroooo! Iskoristite najbolje od ovog ruznog dana! Npr filmski maraton ili dan drustvenih igara!

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro  :Smile: 

Jagodice - nema veze, za rockas ces dobiti najbolji poklon  :Smile:  Hehe

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, ima li kave?! 
Kod mene kuha voda  :Very Happy: 
Jagodice, žao mi je. Nek idući mjesec bude najljepši dar za rođendan  :Kiss: 
Ives čekamo info.
Vrijeme je fuj, mrzim kišu  :Undecided:

----------


## *sunshine*

Jutro!!!
Curke, mala pomoć, please  :Sad: 
Sinoć sam bila u Ptrovoj na hitnoj ginekološkoj zbog svrbeža i pojačanog iscjedka.
Riječ je o gljivicama, kaže dr da je to zbog antiboitika koji pijem (upala grla), pad imuniteta.
Za terapiju sam dobila Canesten vaginalete i kremu.
Ginekološki nalaz: U spekulima obilan soor colpitis. Cervix tvrd, zatvoren. Maternica uvećana, veličinom odgovara za amenoreju.
UZV nalaz: in utero se prikaže vitalan plod, čiji CRL mjeri 4,10 , 10+6tj., KČS +
Adneksa obostrano b.o. 
U Douglasu nema slobodne tekućine. -- što to znači ?
A ono što me zapravo brine, pod dijagnozom pise Soor colpitis (gljivična upala rodnice), ali ima jos jedna skroz gore dijagnoza koju sam vidjela 
tek kada sam dosla doma: O20.0- Prijeteći pobačaj ??
Rekli su mi da je sve u redu, s bebom je sve u redu, nema nikakvog krvarenja niti bilo sto slicno, cemu prijeteći pobačaj?? :Shock: 
Malo mi pojasnite ako znate molim vas, jer ja nemam mira od kada sam to pročitala, sutra zovem svog gina ...  :Sad:

----------


## Jadranka

Sunshine, ja mislim da to oni taki napisu jer moraju imat razlog sto si dosla na hitnu. Lako moguce da im svi hitni pregledi u trudnoci padaju u tu kategoriju.

----------


## MonaLi

Sunshine - oni to napišu jer si došla na hitnu, i pravdaju taj pregled. Mislim da nemaš razloga za zabrinutost. Vidi svakako sa svojim ginom ali bez panike. Oni to moraju napisati.

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro!!!
> Curke, mala pomoć, please 
> Sinoć sam bila u Ptrovoj na hitnoj ginekološkoj zbog svrbeža i pojačanog iscjedka.
> Riječ je o gljivicama, kaže dr da je to zbog antiboitika koji pijem (upala grla), pad imuniteta.
> Za terapiju sam dobila Canesten vaginalete i kremu.
> Ginekološki nalaz: U spekulima obilan soor colpitis. Cervix tvrd, zatvoren. Maternica uvećana, veličinom odgovara za amenoreju.
> UZV nalaz: in utero se prikaže vitalan plod, čiji CRL mjeri 4,10 , 10+6tj., KČS +
> Adneksa obostrano b.o. 
> U Douglasu nema slobodne tekućine. -- što to znači ?
> ...


Draga, voljela bih da ti kažem da je colpitis bezopasan. 
I nije mi namjera plašiti te.. ali colpitis ti je upala rodnice i nije nimalo bezopasan. Naravno u koliko se na vrijeme otkrije i liječi nije opasan. Dobila si terapiju i strogo se pridržavaj svega. Podiži si imunitet, i odmaraj. 
Ne bi bilo loše da se javiš i svom ginekologu. Pa da vidiš što će ti još on reči.. bitno da je bebica dobro  i da si reagirala na vrijeme. I molim te probaj se što manje brinuti jer s time pogoršavaš situaciju.

----------


## Ives000

> Draga, voljela bih da ti kažem da je colpitis bezopasan. 
> I nije mi namjera plašiti te.. ali colpitis ti je upala rodnice i nije nimalo bezopasan. Naravno u koliko se na vrijeme otkrije i liječi nije opasan. Dobila si terapiju i strogo se pridržavaj svega. Podiži si imunitet, i odmaraj. 
> Ne bi bilo loše da se javiš i svom ginekologu. Pa da vidiš što će ti još on reči.. bitno da je bebica dobro  i da si reagirala na vrijeme. I molim te probaj se što manje brinuti jer s time pogoršavaš situaciju.


Zaboravila sam napisati, kupi si lactogyn probiotik jer ti fali lactobacilusa. I pij dvije tablete dnevno dok god ne vidiš da se situacija popravila.

----------


## Ives000

Hvala na bodrenju.. eto mene s pregleda. 
Imam jedan vodeći folikul na Lijevoj strani
21mm i pitanje je sata kad će biti O  :Smile:  tako da od danas startamo !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tajci66

Ives jako lijepe vijesti, neka ovaj ciklus bude dobitan  :Smile:  
Pozdrav svim curama i puno pluseka vam zelim, sipamvam punoooooo trudnicke prasine  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 24.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
MonaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 4.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
**jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~**~1.dc*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives sve znas! Jastuk pod dupe i poslije mir. I onaj savjet od nekidan za predigru sama iskoristi!
Sretno!!

----------


## Diana72

> U Douglasu nema slobodne tekućine. -- što to znači ?


Ovo ti znači da je sve u redu. Da ima tekućine ne bi bilo dobro.

----------


## 1latica

Sunshine, uzmi obavezno probiotik uz antibiotik. Slušaj savjet ginekologa koristi terapiju i vjerujem da će sve biti dobro. 
Ives fino za veliki folikul, krenite s keksom danas da ne pobjegne js. Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Narancica000

Sunshine, kad je meni hematom prokrvario 12. tjednu, na hitnoj su takodjer napisali prijeteci pobacaj, u bolnici su mi rekli da na hitnoj uvijek to pisu, sto god da bilo... nemoj se brinuti. Moja prijateljica je imala gljivice cijelu trudnocu, dobila ih isto kad je pila antibiotik na pocetku trudnoce... nikako ih se nije uspjela rijesiti, na porodu je popucala malo jace jer je bilo upaljeno tkivo medjutim bebi nista nije... imala je samo par savova vise, al nije osjetila to. Tek nakon poroda ih je uspjela rjesit kad je dobila neke tablete koje je pila par dana. 

Jagodice, sad mozete u nove pobjede!  :Very Happy: 
Ja jutros popiskila - ko kuca! 
Da barem hoce krenut M, al nece  :gaah:

----------


## Narancica000

Ives, sad na posao!!  :Very Happy:  
Neka bude ovaj dobitan!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Narančice kad piškiš?
Ives go girl!
Sunshine kupi si acidosalus vaginalete nakon terapije, to su ti dobre bakterije koje obnavljaju vag. floru i izbaci slatko.
Jagodice idemo u nove pobjede!
Nivesa gdje si ?

Ja sam u fazi napadanja muža, al mogu vam reć da se uopće ne brani.

----------


## Ives000

:lool:  akcija pokrivanja uspješno izvedena. 
Nastavlja se... 

*Narancice*, baš mi je žao. Imala sam baš dobar osjećaj u vezi tebe.. glupi minus!!!! Nek bude zadnji!!! 
(Idući ciklus neka bude + ko kuća)  :fige:  

*Mami*!!! Tak se to radi!!!  :Wink:  
Jel ima neki link s kojeg mogu naručit acidosalus vag.???
Ako netko zna.. please linkajte !!!  :Wink:  

Gdje nam je Ninci???

----------


## *sunshine*

Cure hvala na odgovorima, odmah mi je lakse  :Smile: 
Sutra zovem gina pa cemo vidjeti sta ce rec, mozda dobim jos neku terapiju
jer su u bolnici napisali Canesten 7dana a u ljekarni kazu da u prodaji vise
nema Canestena u pakiranju od 7kom nego samo 3kom,nema ih niti za kupit niti
na recept. 

Iza sebe imam jednu urednu trudnocu i jedan uredan porod. Ova sada trudnoca me bas 
nekako plasi, svako probadanje i svako stezanje u trbuhu me plasi i brine, sva sam uplasena ni sama ne znam zasto  ....

Ives draga , sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives ima ih za kupit u apoteci, a preko neta ne znam.

----------


## nivesa

> Narančice kad piškiš?
> Ives go girl!
> Sunshine kupi si acidosalus vaginalete nakon terapije, to su ti dobre bakterije koje obnavljaju vag. floru i izbaci slatko.
> Jagodice idemo u nove pobjede!
> Nivesa gdje si ?
> 
> Ja sam u fazi napadanja muža, al mogu vam reć da se uopće ne brani.


Evo me. Kod mene proljetna depra. Ak se ovo moze nazvat proljecem posto idem u zimskoj jakni na posao. 
Osjecam se bljakic i neda mi se.

----------


## xavii

Bok, ja bila jucer kod doktora, rekao mi da vadim betu jutros jer vidi zadebljanje endometrija 0,94cm, jel imao netko iskustva s tim? kaze da mi nista ne moze potvrditi ali da je endo veci nego sto bi trebao biti pred M?! Sad sam sva zbunjena :/

----------


## LadyB

ja sam došla samo kratko na kavu i da malo navijam za vas curke  :Wink:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure!! Ovo vrijeme ubija najrade nebi ni ustala iz kreveta.

----------


## nivesa

Xavi mozda si trudna???

----------


## nivesa

Jesi vadila betu?? Kad su nalazi?

----------


## xavii

> Xavi mozda si trudna???


haha mozda :D oko 1-2 su gotovi nalazi, pa cemo vidjeti. To bi mi bas bio šok. (pozitivni naravno)

----------


## Ives000

Xavii  :fige:  ajme... koji bi to suprajs bio!!! ^^

Nivesa: Nadam se da će te uskoro popustiti depra...  :Kiss:  

Lady, kak je kaj??? Ima li štogod novoga?  :Smile: 

Anka u pravu si.. evo ja sam još u krevetu  :lool:

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, vani prava zima  :Shock: 
Xavi šaljem vibre za pozitivnu betu  :Very Happy: 
Ives,anka, ima nas još koji se javljamo iz kreveta.. 
Kad vidim vrijeme,nemam volje ustat :Mad:  potpisala bi 365 dana ljeto..
Planiram se samo prebaciti u dnevnu, skuhati čaj i uživati u čitanju,
srećom ručak skuhan jučer  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Latice,  blago tebi. Ja još nemam dobru koncentraciju da mogu čitati satima kako sam prije..  baš mi to jako fali.. 
Prije sam gutala knjige.. a sada nikako da se natjeram. 

Kod mene se sve nešto umirilo.. uopće više nemam nikakva probadanja a treba biti ovulacija..
Čak ni trakica ne tamni.. sve nešto čudno!!!  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure nadam se da me primate u drustvo i da cemo se tipkati... Danas mi je 2 DC nakon sto sam se ponadala jer je kasnila 3 dana. Xavi vibram za dobru betu. Ives meni je na zadnjoj folikulometriji pukao folikul sa 22 tako da se i kod tebe uskoro moze ocekivati ovulacija, ne brini ako ne boli, meni je to vise kao pritisak u trbuhu. Nemas razloga za zabrinutost... Mozda ti jos naraste. Meni je i sa 25 znao puknuti...

----------


## LadyB

Xavii držim fige nek je +++++ :D
Ives tebi želim da iskoristite ovaj folikul  :Wink:  
A kod mene još uvijek ništa..evo samo što nisam prošla i termin na kraju..neće beba van..

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara* dobro nam došla !!! Naravno da te primamo, želiš li s nama na listu? 
Ma znam da bi uskoro trebao puknut... samo sam sad u isćekivanju pa svaki drekec pratim  :škartoc: 
eto poćeo je trnut lijevi kuk..možda je to to hahahaha  :Laughing:  


*LadyB* to je ono što sam ti rekla, još ti budeš i prenijela.. bebiju je baš dobro!  :lool:

----------


## Ninci

boook curke, 

javljam da smo jucer napunili 8 tjedana... ocekujem UZV sad u sri, jer je tako trazila gin. prije cca 2 tjedna kada sam bila prvi put na utvrđivanju t. pripisujem sve lošem uređaju u DZ, onaj kod privatnika je bio ok. za sada mislim voditi paralelno i kod priv. i kod drzavnog, da jedan drugog korigiraju, volim uvijek dva misljenja. 

meni su mučnine otišle na max, počela sam se i s wc-om družiti nekoliko puta dnevno, ali sve to ide u rok službe. duboko vjerujem da ce sve biti ok i da sve je ok, tako da sam zapravo dosta mirna (ili barem glumatam da jesam, ali se odbijam stalno zivcirati sa svim mogucim pretpostavkama kaj bi moglo poci krivo) - ma stav je da je sve ok, unless proven otherwise.  :Raspa: 

citam vas i zelim puno dobrih folikula, a tako sam se ponadala da ce vec pasti plusic, izgledalo je obecavajuce do kraja prosle stranice. jagodice, tebi jedan rodjendanski plusic, ives neka bude uspjesno s ovim folikulom kad je vec tak lijep i velik i svima vam sto prije dva stupica!!  :fige: 

 :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

> duboko vjerujem da ce sve biti ok i da sve je ok, tako da sam zapravo dosta mirna (ili barem glumatam da jesam, ali se odbijam stalno zivcirati sa svim mogucim pretpostavkama kaj bi moglo poci krivo) - ma stav je da je sve ok, unless proven otherwise.


Bravo !!  :Klap:  to je stav!!! 
Jako mi je drago da si se javila. I molim te budi cijelu trudnoću ovakvog stava. Puno je zdraviji za psihu. 
Sretno dalje  :Kiss:  
Hvala za vibrice... baš su mi potrebne  :Kiss:

----------


## xavii

Ipak nista, neg beta  :Sad:  uopce nisam ocekivala nista, al me ovaj jucer pokolebao i me bas dotuklo, ne znam uopce imam li snage ovo vise prozivljavati..

----------


## Ives000

> Ipak nista, neg beta  uopce nisam ocekivala nista, al me ovaj jucer pokolebao i me bas dotuklo, ne znam uopce imam li snage ovo vise prozivljavati..


Ajme draga ...baš mi je žao  :Sad:   Vjerujem da ti je već svega dosta!!! Ali nemoj se predavat.. 
sve je  to borba. I nitko nije rekao da će biti lako. Znam da ti je sad teško i neću te davit.. 
ali znam da si jaka, jer da nisi.. ne bi ovoliko izdržala. Drži se  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 25.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
MonaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 5.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## 1latica

Xavi, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Vjerujem da nije lako kada ginekolog da nekakvu nadu, na kraju beta negativna  :Undecided:  Šaljem poljubac  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Xavii - tako je i meni bilo, kasnila mi M jako puno i ona meni vidla na ultrazvuku zadebljanje E i rekla moguća trudnoća, da vadim betu jer mi nece dati uputnicu za MPO prije. I ja se ponadala i nista :/ znam kako ti je... Ali idemo dalje. Sa istom nadom  :Smile: 

Ja bila ujutro u Petrovoj na FM, naravno nista nije vidjela, nema tragova da se O blizi, nista. Pogledala mi nalaze i rekla da nisu dobri. Da idem kod endokrinologa i da nakon terapije dođem sa novim nalazima. Eto sad u srijedu kod Radoncica da vidimo sta mi je sa štitnjačom. Sad me moja MPO doktorica isprepadala malo... Da moze biti svasta :/

----------


## nivesa

Xavi zao mi je kaj je negativna....

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara* dobro nam došla !!! Naravno da te primamo, želiš li s nama na listu? 
> Ma znam da bi uskoro trebao puknut... samo sam sad u isćekivanju pa svaki drekec pratim 
> eto poćeo je trnut lijevi kuk..možda je to to hahahaha  
> 
> 
> *LadyB* to je ono što sam ti rekla, još ti budeš i prenijela.. bebiju je baš dobro!


Hvala na dobrodoslici, mozes me dodati na listu. Xavi jako mi je zao, ali glavu gore i drzi se. Novi mjesec nova nada.  :Kiss:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Vidim ovdje puno novih  :Smile:  
Eto, za one koje me se ne sjecaju, ja sam bila u zadnjem odbrojavanju prije godinu dana, nakon 5. izgubljene trudnoce koja se zavrsila u 12 tt.
Sada sam trudna 19 tt. Samo se javljam da vas sve odrabrim. Nemojte odustajati i ne gubite nadu. Puno pozdrava od yummy xoxo

----------


## Anka91

Xavi jako mi je zao,drzi se!!
Chiara dobro nam dosla i jos brze otisla skupa s nama na trudnicke teme. 
Ives samo hrabro.

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Anka, ne znam koliko ce to bas biti brzo. I ne ide nam bas. Tek krecemo s inseminacijama kad prikupimo nalaze. Godinu i pol se vec trudimo, ali nista se ne desava.  :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Hvala Anka, ne znam koliko ce to bas biti brzo. I ne ide nam bas. Tek krecemo s inseminacijama kad prikupimo nalaze. Godinu i pol se vec trudimo, ali nista se ne desava.


Ja sam pocela uzimati prije ovog zadnjeg zaceca vitamin code prenatal od garden of life firme. Kad sam citala komentare o tom multivitaminu hrpa zena je pisalo kako je unutar jednog mjeseca zatrudnilo po uzimanju. Ja sam ih isto nabavila i unutar mjesec dana ostala trudna. Defnitivno nece skoditi, a moze samo koristiti

----------


## CHIARA...

Kamo ste nabavili te vitamine? Ja trenutno pijem evine kapi i neki sirup za lakse zacece (od travara). Meni je problem sto ne smijem svasta piti buduci da patim od hipotireoze.

----------


## Ives000

Yummy, naša draga! Divno mi je čitati te.. već 19tt..
Bravo! Samo snažno naprijed.  :Kiss:  

Anka naravno.. hrabra sam da hrabrije ne mogu hahha već smo tri puta pokrili do sada...  :Laughing:  

Chiara, koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Yummy, naša draga! Divno mi je čitati te.. već 19tt..
> Bravo! Samo hrabro naprijed.  
> 
> Anka naravno.. hrabra sam da hrabrije ne mogu hahha već smo tri puta pokrili do sada...  
> 
> Chiara, koja je vaša dijagnoza?


Ja: hipotireoza, anemija. HSSG sve prohodno, uredna ovulacija svaki mjesec. On: normospermija 
Po njihovom misljenju mi problema nemamo. Nemamo razloga za zabrinutost i kao desit ce se prirodno samo treba vremena... a proslo vec godinu i pol.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Preko ebaya sam nabavila. Inace se oni smatraju jednim od najboljih vitamina na trzistu. 100% su organski i sirovi. KOriste se samo prirodni sastojci raznog voca, i povrca. Ne sadrze gluten ni laktozu, te uz vitamine i minerale sadrze probiotike i djumbir za zeludac. Za one koje imaju problema sa gutanjem kapsula, mozete kapsulu otvoriti i sasutii sadrzaj u sok ili vodu i vitamine popiti. Istina, jesu skupi, ali djeluju. Vec nakon 3 dana koristenja su mi nokti postali cvrsti i kosa sjajnija.
U uputstvu pise da treba uzimati 3 kapsule dnevno, no ja sam uzimala 2 jer vitamini premasuju dnevnu dozu, a nisam bila zainteresirana da placam skupi urin  :Smile: 
Tako da su mi kapsule trajale 3 mjeseca umjesto 2.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ja: hipotireoza, anemija. HSSG sve prohodno, uredna ovulacija svaki mjesec. On: normospermija 
> Po njihovom misljenju mi problema nemamo. Nemamo razloga za zabrinutost i kao desit ce se prirodno samo treba vremena... a proslo vec godinu i pol.


Da li su vam radili test na vaginalni iscjedak? Nekad je bas u njemu problem kad ne dolazi do zaceca.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisu. To cemo sad sve prikupiti prije inseminacije. Jedino sam vadila spolne hormone, hormone stitnjace, KKS, HSSG. Sve u redu osim povisenog TSH 3,50 i jako sam bila anemicna pa pretpostavljaju da zato nije moglo doci do oplodnje.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Nisu. To cemo sad sve prikupiti prije inseminacije. Jedino sam vadila spolne hormone, hormone stitnjace, KKS, HSSG. Sve u redu osim povisenog TSH 3,50 i jako sam bila anemicna pa pretpostavljaju da zato nije moglo doci do oplodnje.


To je dobro provjeriti. Kod nekih zena bas aginalni iscijedak moze djelovati antispermicidno. Makar i anemija moze biti bitan faktor. Ne znam koliko osobno vjerujete u povezanost prehrane sa zdravljem, ali od kad sam se prebacila na paleo prehranu, nisam anemicna (a uvijek sam bila) i imam urednu trudnocu. Ako imate volje, definitivno preporucujem taj pblik prehrane.

----------


## CHIARA...

Trebala bih nesto promijeniti definitivno jer dok pijem zeljezo je sve ok, a cim prestanem se i zeljezo spusti. A uz sve to od kad mi je stitnjaca u banani, zeljezo nisko, kosa puno opada.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Trebala bih nesto promijeniti definitivno jer dok pijem zeljezo je sve ok, a cim prestanem se i zeljezo spusti. A uz sve to od kad mi je stitnjaca u banani, zeljezo nisko, kosa puno opada.


Inace je bas paleo prehrana dobra da se hormoni unormale. Dosta je tesko poceti sa njom jer se izbacuju iz prehrane sve prazne kalorije, a zamjenjuju se sa pravom, nepreradjenom hranom, koja je zapravo jako bogata zeljezom.
Ako zelite mogu vam poslati link koji govori vise o tome.

----------


## CHIARA...

Moze. Koliko dugo ste na paleo prehrani i kad ste primijetili da vam zeljezo vise na opada?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Moze. Koliko dugo ste na paleo prehrani i kad ste primijetili da vam zeljezo vise na opada?


http://www.volim-meso.hr/paleo-dijeta/

Na dijeti sam godinu dana. Na zeljezu bi bila po 3 mjeseca, pa bi dr isla vaditi krv nakon mjesec dana jel trebam jos i tako u nedogled. Onda, kad sam krenula sa paleom, krvna slika mi je bila ok, nakon mjesec dana su me opet testirali i bilo je u redu. Onda sam imala neko obilno krvarenje kao jaku mengu i zavrsila na hitnoj, vadili su mi krv i imala sam iznenadujuce visoku kolicinu zeljeza, posebice s obzirom da sam krvarila. Spomenula sam Dr da sam na paleo dijeti i trebam li prestati. Ona je rekla da neka nastavim, da mi je zeljezo visoko i da mi se ocito samo hormoni pocinju stabilizirati i da je to uzrok krvarenju. Nastavila sam i odonda nemam problema sa pomanjkanjem zeljeza.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

eto i neki recepti:
http://www.mojanatura.hr/paleo-recepti.html

ako dobro baratate sa engleskim, ova je super stranica:
http://civilizedcavemancooking.com/recipe-index/

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Yummy mummy, malo cu se baciti na istrazivanje ovih linkova. Narucila sam se drugi tjedan na folikulometriju i konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti sta ce dalje biti. Treba samo biti optimistican i bit ce bolje. Kad vidim sta su neke zene ovdje prosle, skidam im kapu. A mi smo tek na pocetku i 30+ nam je...

----------


## Ives000

> Ja bila ujutro u Petrovoj na FM, naravno nista nije vidjela, nema tragova da se O blizi, nista. Pogledala mi nalaze i rekla da nisu dobri. Da idem kod endokrinologa i da nakon terapije dođem sa novim nalazima. Eto sad u srijedu kod Radoncica da vidimo sta mi je sa štitnjačom. Sad me moja MPO doktorica isprepadala malo... Da moze biti svasta :/


Mona nemoj brinut!!! Naravno da može biti svašta.. ali i nemora biti ništa.. štitnjaća hoće podivljat i od stresa...a to si ga imala na pretek. Najbolje odi do svoje gin. I traži uputnicu za endokrinologa..da dobiješ što prije terapiju..sve se to da držat pod kontrolom.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - Dat ce mi Radoncic terapiju, ne zelim preko uputnice jer ne zelim čekati vise. Ovo sam odlučila privatno jer i nemrem jos i zbog toga izostajati s posla. Ne zelim se nepotrebno živcirati. Trenutno mi je manje zao dati novac nego živce :/ kad je tebi iduća FM?

Chiara - dobro došla  :Smile:  i ja sam već trebala krenuti sa inseminacijom, moje konzultacije su bile u 2.mj ali ja nemam sreće sa nalazima :/ moj tsh je 8, tako da mi se tvoj čini super Hehe brzo ces ga spustiti  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - Dat ce mi Radoncic terapiju, ne zelim preko uputnice jer ne zelim čekati vise. Ovo sam odlučila privatno jer i nemrem jos i zbog toga izostajati s posla. Ne zelim se nepotrebno živcirati. Trenutno mi je manje zao dati novac nego živce :/ kad je tebi iduća FM?


Vjerujem  da ti je više dosta čekanja. Držim  :fige:  za srijedu. Javi nam obavezno što ti je rekao dr.R

U Nedjelju idem opet na fm da provjerim jel bila "o"..
Mislim da će danas ovulacija.. u 17h mi je trakica opasno potamnila..pa smo mi opet pokrili za svaki slučaj.. 
 :štrika:  :lool:  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## CHIARA...

Zasto tek u nedjelju na fm? Sta nije to kasno? Ja idem svaki drugi dan i onda sam bas sigurna u dan kad je bila O, a i osjetim ju. MonaLi zao mi je sto ti je tako ispalo, ali zelim ti srecu da sto prije krenete sa inseminacijama.

----------


## Ives000

Ma ne brine me to, imam Lh trakice pa pratim  :Smile:  
Ovako sam i manje pod stresom. Nekako više volim da me tako puste na miru dok ciljamo!!! Dosta mi je više i folikulometrija.

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni je sad cetvrta fm. Ni meni se bas ne da svaki mjesec svaki drugi dan ici na humanu, ali nema mi druge. Tako je kako je. Samo je meni bezveze sto mi prolaze mjeseci s fm, a mogla sam odraditi inseminacije.

----------


## Ives000

Ja sam ih imala 16 u ova 4mj.. i zbilja kad mi netko spomene fm. već mi je podne  :cupakosu: 

A zašto ti odgađaju inseminaciju?? 
Kada ideš?? Ako ideš ovaj ciklus onda te moram maknuti s liste po pravilima ako te dodam sutra.

----------


## CHIARA...

Necu ovaj mj jos na inseminaciju. Nije da ju odgađaju nego je bio dogovor posto nam nisu nasli nista zbog cega ne bi moglo doci do trudnoce da pricekamo do jeseni pa da cemo onda na inseminaciju, ali sam sad kod novog doktora i nadam se da ce to ipak biti malo ranije. Tako da me mozes staviti na listu. I da u tih 4 mj fm sam imala brdo isto kao i ti, svaki drugi dan.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo, kavica!
Yummi  :grouphug: 
Chiara dobro došla!

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure
Mami, može meni dupla kavica  :Wink:  neophodna mi je jutros..
Idem kod zubara, pa sam od ranog jutra na nogama..
Chiara dobrodošla.. Slažem se s curama, svakako napravite PC (postkoitalni test).. 
Ništa ne boli, a može puno pomoći. Pogledaj na netu, al mislim da se 3/4 sata nakon
keksa, uzme obrisak iz rodnice, i promatra se pod mikroskopom... Tako nešto..
Yummy, sretno do kraja  :Smile: 
Mona, nemoj biti u strahu, čula sam sve najbolje o Radončiću, sigurna sam
da će ti odmah napisati terapiju. 
Ninci, samo misli pozitivno, vjerujem da će biti sve ok. Mučnine su gadne, al meni su
jako brzo prošle  :Very Happy: 
Ives, ima li pikanja? Jel prošla O? Odradite vi i danas keksić  :Grin: 
Pozdrav, jurim  :Trči:  pregledati zubiće..

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - hvala ti za ohrabrenje  :Smile:  I sretno sa kod zubara... mrzim zubare hehe

Chiara - a gdje ste vi u postpuku? Koliko vremena izgubiš na te FM? Ja sam jučer od 8-10h bila u bolnici, i nisam stigla na posao, radim od 7h. Nemrem zamisliti da tako svaki drugi dan izostajem pa ne znam kako to druge cure...

Ives - znači trakica je od ničega postala jako tamna? Pa to je super... znači pokrili ste važne dane  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Latica - hvala ti za ohrabrenje  I sretno sa kod zubara... mrzim zubare hehe
> 
> Chiara - a gdje ste vi u postpuku? Koliko vremena izgubiš na te FM? Ja sam jučer od 8-10h bila u bolnici, i nisam stigla na posao, radim od 7h. Nemrem zamisliti da tako svaki drugi dan izostajem pa ne znam kako to druge cure...
> 
> Ives - znači trakica je od ničega postala jako tamna? Pa to je super... znači pokrili ste važne dane


MonaLi mi smo u Rijeci. Gdje ste vi? U drugom mjesecu sam imala puno fm svaki drugi dan (8 puta sam isla) jer folikul nije htio puknuti, treci i cetvrti mj sam samo 3 puta isla. Meni su smjene ujutro i popodne pa se nekako uspijem zamijeniti pa radim popodne, ali isto mi je problem kad stalno nesto moram traziti. Ja sam i do 11 se znala zadrzati tamo. Drugi tjedan idem u cetvrtak na prvu fm za ovaj ciklus.
Mami, Latica hvala. Sretno kod zubara. Ives drzim fige da je ovulacija i da se ulovi. 
Latica za taj PC nikad nisam cula. Rekli su mi samo da cu sad za inseminaciju briseve odraditi. Sad mi nista nije jasno.

----------


## nivesa

Ooo Yummy kuco stara 
 :Smile: 
Cekam sliku buse u inbox

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi mi smo u Rijeci. Gdje ste vi? U drugom mjesecu sam imala puno fm svaki drugi dan (8 puta sam isla) jer folikul nije htio puknuti, treci i cetvrti mj sam samo 3 puta isla. Meni su smjene ujutro i popodne pa se nekako uspijem zamijeniti pa radim popodne, ali isto mi je problem kad stalno nesto moram traziti. Ja sam i do 11 se znala zadrzati tamo. Drugi tjedan idem u cetvrtak na prvu fm za ovaj ciklus.
> .


Ja sam u ZG u Petrovoj... isto su brzi i sve, ali moji nalazi nažalost sve kvare . Pa ja si baš mislim kako to druge cure mogu,tako kasniti ili izostajati, još bi ja i mogla jer moj šef sve zna, ali moja gin mi ne želi pisati toliko bolovanja. Ja ne znam jesam ja luda ili šta? :/

----------


## 1latica

Chiara, za inseminaciju PC test nije niti bitan, tako da se uopće ne zamaraš tim...
Za prirodnu trudnoću navodno ako PC test u vrijeme O nije kako treba, žena teško može zatrudnjeti. Laički- u cervikalnoj sluzi žene, spermiji budu slabo pokretni pa ne dolazi do oplodnje.. Nisam stručnjak za detalje, i ne znam dal sam dobro skontala pa nek me cure isprave ako sam što krivo rekla.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mogla bih malo doktora pitati drugi tjedan sto misli o tome i sto cemo dalje. Pristajem na sve, samo na se maknemo s mjesta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ja sam u ZG u Petrovoj... isto su brzi i sve, ali moji nalazi nažalost sve kvare . Pa ja si baš mislim kako to druge cure mogu,tako kasniti ili izostajati, još bi ja i mogla jer moj šef sve zna, ali moja gin mi ne želi pisati toliko bolovanja. Ja ne znam jesam ja luda ili šta? :/


Ja nisam nikome nista htjela govoriti jer mislim da mi ipak imamo pravo na neku privatnost. Ni dana bolovanja nisam uzela jer imamo rad u smjenama pa sam se do sada uvijek uspjela zamijeniti.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 26.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
MonaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~ 11.dc
mami2 * *~**~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~  10.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~**~**6.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Chiara...* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## CHIARA...

:Very Happy:  jupiii  :Very Happy:   nova lista  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja nisam nikome nista htjela govoriti jer mislim da mi ipak imamo pravo na neku privatnost. Ni dana bolovanja nisam uzela jer imamo rad u smjenama pa sam se do sada uvijek uspjela zamijeniti.


To je ok kad ne moraš na bolovanja, ja moram a pitaju me tu svi šta mi je, mislim samo sam šefu rekla, ne ostalima. I ako me neće biti po 2 tjedna, isto nemam kaj lagati... briga me kaj mi šef misli... a moj posao je samo ujutro tako da nema skrivanja, malo malo me nema :/

----------


## CHIARA...

> To je ok kad ne moraš na bolovanja, ja moram a pitaju me tu svi šta mi je, mislim samo sam šefu rekla, ne ostalima. I ako me neće biti po 2 tjedna, isto nemam kaj lagati... briga me kaj mi šef misli... a moj posao je samo ujutro tako da nema skrivanja, malo malo me nema :/


Znam kako ti je jer sam i ja luda vise od svega toga. Jeste li bili u ikakvom postupku do sada ili tek skupljas nalaze i nisu ti dobri, ako sam dobro shvatila?

----------


## MonaLi

> Znam kako ti je jer sam i ja luda vise od svega toga. Jeste li bili u ikakvom postupku do sada ili tek skupljas nalaze i nisu ti dobri, ako sam dobro shvatila?


Tako je, ja sam krenula u 2.mj na konzultacije, dobila upute šta sve moram, na kraju ni bris ni hormoni nisu ok, briseve sam valjda riješila, odradila sam terapiju...a sada moram hormone i još rtg hsg, tebi je sve to ok?  Ja se nadam da sam u 6.mj u nekom postupku, a vidjet ćemo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

> jupiii   nova lista



*Chiara, dobro nam došla na listu, neka ubrzo urodi plodom*  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara, dobro nam došla na listu, neka ubrzo urodi plodom*


Hvala Ives. Sretno svima vama i nek uskoro padne i koji plusic.  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

*zola, cheerliee, nivesa* ljubičice naše, je'l ima štogod novoga??  :Joggler: 

*Mami * jesi ''vrijedna'' i dalje??? Ja već dobila upalu mišića koliko se trudimo hahahahaha  :utezi:  
šokirala sam samu sebe i svog mužeka!!! Bogac ne zna što ga je snašlo  :Laughing:  

*MonaLi * držim   :fige:   da sve bude dobro sutra!

*Chiara* riječi ti se pozlatile i ostvarile  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice * pa di si nam ti nestala ?

----------


## nivesa

Ives kod mene klasika. Osjecam se ko da ce svaki cas procurit od 25 dc. Al nema nicega...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo i jagodice! Malo sam bila slobodba pa sam svoju bebu cupavu nosila cijepiti i onda je bila sva uspavana i bezvoljna pa sam samo dadiljala. Mazila, pazila, i nosila zdjelicu s hranom u krevet. A danas smo bile u prvoj PRAVOJ setnji u kojoj su sudjelovale trava i drugi psi. Pa me malo nije bilo.

Chiara dobrodosla i jos deblja otisla!!

Ives imam jednu pjesmu za tebe (i tvog muzeka). Znas onu, "Ja sam vlak sto zgazit ce te mali, zaboravit ces da si hodao..."
I? Od cega misici vise bole? Od okopavanja ili od opskakivanja? Hihihi  :Razz: 

Nivesa vidim tebi je bas jeb***! Drzi se!

Monaaaa, micooo! Bas te zezaju. Al svaka losa stvar koju cujes bit ce stvar proslosti, samo hrabro!

Xavii, udi u ordinaciju i opali ginu jednu dobru samarcinu, tzv. "bitch slap" i kad te u cudu pogleda samo mu reci "znas ti zasto!"

Anka , Narancica kaj ima kod vas?

Yummy, svu srecu ti zelim!



Svima ostalima saljem pozdrave i zagrljaje!!

----------


## Ives000

> Ives imam jednu pjesmu za tebe (i tvog muzeka). Znas onu, "Ja sam vlak sto zgazit ce te mali, zaboravit ces da si hodao..."
> I? Od cega misici vise bole? Od okopavanja ili od opskakivanja? Hihihi


 :Laughing:  
Od svega pomalo  :Razz:  ne znam do kad ću izdržat ovaj tempo!!  Ak ova trakica ne porozi.. ja ću poplavit!!!  :drama: 
Pa nemrem više  ni okopavat ni opskakivat...  :gaah:  
Jao xD.. al sam se uskukala  :Rolling Eyes:  
Bome ti je pjesmica ekstra!!!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo i od mene kavica! Moze i caj i kakao i kaj god vam pase.

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Nivesa evo baš jedem kakao i petit keks, nakon toga može dupla kavica za mene  :Grin: 
Ostale cure, šta ima novog???? Kako ste???
Kod mene gotove stvari, mogli bi krenuti s redovitim keksom  :Trči:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure, kod mene se isto pije kavica. Ruzno je vrijeme pa se nikako ne mogu pokrenuti. Nivesa  :Coffee:  , Latica onda ti je pravo vrijeme da navalite jedno na drugo. Imeni su stvari pri kraju.

----------


## LadyB

Yummy divne vijesti  :Smile:  neka je sve školski do kraja  :Smile: 

Xavii eto baš sam se ponadala kako si spomenula taj endometrij na temi trudnoće..drži se i ne daj se!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 27.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra  ~~~~~7.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
**

*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke!!! (još je jutro  :Razz:  )
 Evo i ja pijuckam kavicu, i švrljam malo po netu, kod nas je oblačno pa smo svi neki pokunjeni!
Pa što ima???

----------


## Anka91

Ola cure. Mi smo sutra kod urologa s nalazima pa sam danas sva u komi. Brinem se kako ce to sve proci!

----------


## 1latica

Ives, odmaraš od keksa, ili sakupljaš snagu za večeras, ha?! 
Bome ću i ja tvojim stopama  :Very Happy: 
Anka, ma nemoj se nervirati zbog nalaza, urolog vam bude dao eventualno još
nekakve dodatne pretrage za TM.. Možda vam preporuči nekakvu tablete..
Ako ništa drugo otkrili ste zašto nema +
MM ništa nije pomoglo ni vitamini (Biastin, Proxed i sl.) ni čajevi.. 
Kod MM hormoni uredni, UZV uredan, brisevi uredni - baja nema, a nalaz slab  :Undecided:  
Hvala nebisima na MPOu..

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - bez nervoze, za svaki problem se nađe rješenje... tako će i za vaš problem  :Smile:  Prepustimo se u ruke stručnjaka kada ne ide samo od sebe... nema tu ništa loše, samo malo treba strpljenja  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Hhaha latice, u boj! (Onda moraš i doručak, i ručak i večeru pokrit) ako ćeš kao ja  :Laughing:  i tako sve do ovulacije  :drama:  

Eto, jućer sam u 22h sata uhvatila "lh pik" 
Tako da još danas pokrivam i onda smo Done!!!! 
Pa kak nam dragi Bog da! 

Anka, nadam se da će sve biti ok. Javi nam se s novostima.

----------


## CHIARA...

Sta mislite da je potrebno toliko cesto? Meni je gin govorila ne svaki dan, nego svaki drugi jer su spermici kvalitetniji.  :Confused:

----------


## 1latica

Ives, imaš moj naklon, al ozbiljno  :Wink: 
Nisam baš za keksić 3 x dnevno...
A i nemamo spermića za izvoz, hahaha... Kod nas je keksić svaki drugi dan, pa što bude... Nakon O može i svaki dan...
MM bi suprugu kao ti..

----------


## Diana72

> Sta mislite da je potrebno toliko cesto? Meni je gin govorila ne svaki dan, nego svaki drugi jer su spermici kvalitetniji.


Slažem se s ovim. I meni je moja tako rekla.

----------


## Ives000

S gram je mm-a odličan, pa ne moramo paziti na to. Tako mi je rekao moj gin. A i prvi puta smo tako i rezultiralo je pozitivom na testiću. Sad smo opet sve ponovili pa ćemo vidjet ^^   (šta se mora nije teško  :Grin:  )

----------


## MonaLi

Evo mene od doktora R, rekao mi je da moram vaditi antitijela, nesto ATG i Jos nesto, nemam sad kod sebe papir. I onda ce mi dati terapiju. Dosta je simpatičan i optimističan. Rekao je da tako mlada cura nema razloga za zabrinutost  :Smile:  hahaha bas!
Jel čudno sto mi nije rekao da idem na ultrazvuk štitnjače?

----------


## 1latica

Mona, nema druge nego uradi te dodatne pretrage i trk po terapiju. Za UZV štitne, možda radi sebe ne bi bilo loše da provjeriš... Il se idući put konzultiraj s dr. R.

----------


## CHIARA...

Antitpo i antitg? Znaci sada nisi na nikakvoj terapiji? Meni su antitijela dosta visoka jer imam hasimoto, autoimunu bolest stitnjaca. Na utz idem jednom godisnje.

----------


## Ives000

Mona, doktor vjerojatno čeka ostale nalaze da vidi što i kako pa ti možda prije terapije i napravi uzv štitne.
U svakom slučaju pitaš ga kad budeš išla opet k njemu. 
Eto ako on kaže da nemaš razloga za zabrinutost.. onda mislim da se možeš opustit..   :Smile:  


Ostale *Odbrojavalice* nadam se sa ste vrijedne pa da nestignete na forum..  :Razz:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, 
Chiara- jos mi nije dao terapiju jer ne moze bez antitjela pa ćemo vidjeti sta ce reci na te nalaze. Mozda i ja imam taj hashimoto, čula sam da to nije strašno ali da je terapiju moraš cijeli zivot uzimat?
Ultrazvuk cu svakako napraviti, rekla mi je moja MPO da to moram.

----------


## Narancica000

Dobrodosle sve nove odbrojavalice.  :Bye: 
Evo ja se javljam, nema nista novo kod mene! I dalje cekam M  :Cekam:  
*Ives* bome si vrijedna!  :Smile:   :utezi:  
Sve ostale, drzite se i ugledajte na Ives. Na posao!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hvala curke, 
> Chiara- jos mi nije dao terapiju jer ne moze bez antitjela pa ćemo vidjeti sta ce reci na te nalaze. Mozda i ja imam taj hashimoto, čula sam da to nije strašno ali da je terapiju moraš cijeli zivot uzimat?
> Ultrazvuk cu svakako napraviti, rekla mi je moja MPO da to moram.


Ja sam trenutno na euthyrox 100. Meni su antitijela 1200 sto je jaaaako puno, ali meni je mpo dokt. rekla da je nalaz ok. A za TSH od 3,5 nije nista rekla niti me je slala kod endokrinologa pa sad ti znaj...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 1latica

Jutro, kuha li ko kavu????
Anka, sretno danas kod urologa, javi što kaže.
Narancice, nadam se da će stvari krenuti, ako već nema stupića..
Mona i ja sam na terapiji euthiroksa 25 dnevno. Kod mene je tsh bio oko 4,
ostali nalazi štitne uredni, pa mi je MPO ginekolog savjetovao prije postupka terapiju, 
kak bi ga spustili  na "idealnih" 2.. Tako je već godinu dana tsh 1,2-2.
Ives, jel pao keksić i danas?
Dogovorila sam se s prijama na kvicu pa vas pozdravljam  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Curke samo da pozdravim. Kod mene nis novo. M traje.
Mi smo probali i svaki dan i svaki drugi i ja gore ja dole.
Ciklusi mi uredni, kod gina uzv i papa uredno pa se sad opet kad imam M pitam u cemu je problem...
I makar stalno odgadam moram od nekud naruciti te lh trakice. Sve si mislim ak se keksamo dovoljno pogodit cemo O ali eto...

Pozdrav svima i samo hrabro curke

----------


## 1latica

Jagodica, ne znam koliko mjeseci pokušavate, al prije planirane trudnoće bi trebalo provjeriti cervikalne briseve, pa ako već nisi, možda bi bilo dobro.. Nisam sigurna da li nekakva bakterija tipa klamidije, micoplasma i sl. mogu omesti začeće, možda će neka od cura znati.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam jucer dr R rekla da sam imala Ureaplazmu a on je samo odmahnuo rukom i rekao da to nebi utjecalo. Kao bitno je riješiti ali nije to problem. 

Chiara - 3,5 tsh je dosta visok za trudnoću, sta ne? Trebao bi biti ispod 2. Kad slušam vas koji liječite takav tsh pitam se sta je samnom kojoj je 8 :/

Latica - znaci i ti si na terapiji... Ajde onda cu i ja valjda regulirati to kroz neko vrijeme.

Jagodica - pa vi ste tek počeli od 2.mj sta ne? Nemoj brinuti... Ali svakako traži bris jer ga je dobro napraviti.

----------


## BigBlue

Drage moje mame, buduće mame i mame u iščekivanju!

*I ove godine organiziramo petu, tradicionalnu šetnju Zagrebom - Zajedno za plodnost!*

Ovo je rijetka prilika gdje smo svi zajedno - parovi koji i dalje čekaju na svoj zamotuljak sreće, mi koji smo prošli težak put do majčinstva, parovi koji su bez problema dobili djecu, ali žele nas podržati. Šećemo svi zajedno - budući roditelji, mame, tate, bake i djedovi, djeca i bebe u kolicima, čak i kućni ljubimci, kako bi dali podršku osobama koje se bore s neplodnosti. Podsjećamo javnost da je svako dijete dragocjeno i vrijedno borbe.

I ove godine nam je nebo naklonjeno i bez kiše!
Pozivam vas da se u subotu prošećete do grada, popijete kavu i pridružite nam se u podne kod Manduševca!

Više info možete naći na ovoj temi, klikom na linkove u mom potpisu ili me cimnite na PP ako vas išta zanima.

Vidimo se u subotu!  :Heart:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mozes ostati trudna i sa visim TSH, ali najbolje bi bilo do 2. Meni mpo nije nista rekla za moj TSH, ali mozda zato jer mi jos ne idemo u postupak. A svaki doktor svoju politiku vodi. Nekome je bitno, a nekome nije. Samo sam vidila da mi je na kartonu napisala anti pozitivna.

----------


## 1latica

Mona, da i ja sam na terapiji.. Riješit ćeš ti TSH brzo, samo nek ti dr ubrzo napiše tablete.
Da ti sada ne oduži vađenje antitijela i ostalog.
Chiara, ima cura koje uredno zatrudne s visokim TSH, al isto tako ima ih puno koje izgube 
bebu zbog štitnjače (moja frendica npr.).
Sigurno da je za nas cure koje teže ostajemo trudne ili trebamo MPO pomoć, zbog nas samih,
jako bitno prije trudnoće srediti sve što se da, bila to štitnjača, bakterija il nešto treće.
Jagodice pa vi ste tek krenuli po stupiće, nemoj se zamarati nalazima..
Uživaj u keksiću, držim fige za skori +...
Bigblue, na žalost daleko sam od Zg.. Vi cure uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Pozdrav curke, kako smo danas? 
Ja se bacila na kuhanje pa nisam prije stigla učitati listu... stiže kroz par min. 




> Jutro, kuha li ko kavu????
> Anka, sretno danas kod urologa, javi što kaže.
> Narancice, nadam se da će stvari krenuti, ako već nema stupića..
> Mona i ja sam na terapiji euthiroksa 25 dnevno. Kod mene je tsh bio oko 4,
> ostali nalazi štitne uredni, pa mi je MPO ginekolog savjetovao prije postupka terapiju, 
> kak bi ga spustili  na "idealnih" 2.. Tako je već godinu dana tsh 1,2-2.
> Ives, jel pao keksić i danas?
> Dogovorila sam se s prijama na kvicu pa vas pozdravljam


Od danas, zasluženi odmor !!  :Grin:  
Lijepo se provedi s prijama na kavi 





> Drage moje mame, buduće mame i mame u iščekivanju!
> 
> *I ove godine organiziramo petu, tradicionalnu šetnju Zagrebom - Zajedno za plodnost!*
> 
> Ovo je rijetka prilika gdje smo svi zajedno - parovi koji i dalje čekaju na svoj zamotuljak sreće, mi koji smo prošli težak put do majčinstva, parovi koji su bez problema dobili djecu, ali žele nas podržati. Šećemo svi zajedno - budući roditelji, mame, tate, bake i djedovi, djeca i bebe u kolicima, čak i kućni ljubimci, kako bi dali podršku osobama koje se bore s neplodnosti. Podsjećamo javnost da je svako dijete dragocjeno i vrijedno borbe.
> 
> I ove godine nam je nebo naklonjeno i bez kiše!
> Pozivam vas da se u subotu prošećete do grada, popijete kavu i pridružite nam se u podne kod Manduševca!
> 
> ...




Divno, da sam barem bliže!!!  :Undecided: 
Svima koji idu želim lijep provod i ugodno druženje!   :Smile:   :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 28.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~8.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
**

*

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - danas vadim antitijela privatno, i bas našla na kupime bon sa popustom 50% i to u mom kvartu di sam i mislila ici  :Smile:  i odmah šaljem nalaz doktoru, čim dobijem  :Smile: 
Nema šanse da bi se sad isla naručivati i čekati to... Privatno i bok  :Smile:  bar ove "jeftinije" stvari.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da li je netko od vas radio vitaminsko-mineralni status i koja je cijena cca? Dotorica opce prakse to ne zeli napisati na uputnicu pa ne znam kako bih to drugacije napravila.

----------


## nevena

Chiara, to ima povremeno u Ljekarnama koje drze Twin labove proizvode. Rade ljudi iz Twin laba i ostalo mi je u sjecanju da nista ne kosta. POslije ti naravno sugeriraju da kupis njihove vitamine i minerale ako ti necega fali u organizmu. Ali i ne moras ako ne zelis.
Probaj se malo raspitati po ljekarnama, obicno imaju plakate za to par dana unaprijed.
Nedavno je bilo negdje oko Trga u nekoj ljekarni i muz mi kaze da su mu sve pogodili tj. rekli onako kako je i on smatrao da je.

----------


## nevena

http://farmex.hr/mjerenje-vitaminsko...alnog-statusa/

ovdje imas neki raspored pa vidi gdje ti odgovara

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kaj se tice briseva kad sam ginu rekla da radimo na bebi i pitala za briseve se nasmijao i reko da ce se to raditi kad zatrudnim ili ako bude potrebno...tak nekaj.
Jesmo da tek smo poceli, ovo je 4ti neuspjeli ciklus. Ali ne mogu ja svojoj glavi i jos bitnije svom srcu reci da smo mi tek poceli..

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice dogodit ces se kad se najmanje budes nadala!  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

4ti?? Pa stvarno ste tek poceli.
Ima nas tu sa stazem od 5 godina ako ne i duze

----------


## nivesa

Iako to sa brisevima...pa bas ih je i mogao napravit jer ipak su to osnovee. Ne kuzim zakaj nece.

----------


## Anka91

Cure evo nas od dr, ja nisam bila s dragim unutra nije mi dao. 6.6 je dobio termin za operaciju varikokele. Dr je reko da se to mora operirati

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dobro onak sad se osjecam ko da nemam pravo se bedirati. Ja se vama svima redom divim. Posebno vama koje ste svoje trudnoce izgubile. I mozda sam ja pi*cka i kukavica ali sad se evo bas bzvz osjecam jer sam za svoje osjecaji kolko god utemeljeni ili neutemeljeni bili dobila jedino komentar da smo tek poceli....

----------


## 1latica

Anka, držim fige da nalaz nakon op bude bolji... Iako na žalost nije pravilo da će biti.
Jagodice, ako misliš da trebaš već na pretrage razgovaraj s ginekologom, alkad ti nije uradio obične briseve, ne znam kak će reagirati na sve te uputnice.

----------


## Ives000

> Dobro onak sad se osjecam ko da nemam pravo se bedirati. Ja se vama svima redom divim. Posebno vama koje ste svoje trudnoce izgubile. I mozda sam ja pi*cka i kukavica ali sad se evo bas bzvz osjecam jer sam za svoje osjecaji kolko god utemeljeni ili neutemeljeni bili dobila jedino komentar da smo tek poceli....


Ne znam uopće kako mi je promakao tvoj post! 
Naravno da imaš pravo biti utučena i razočarana što je prošlo već 4mj.. a stojite na mjestu. Pa sve smo mi bile tužne i još uvjek smo, sa svakim novim minusom razočarenje je sve veće.
Ja vjerujem da nema važnije odluke u životu od te da osnujemo obitelj.. da postanemo roditelji. I mislim da je svaka od nas bila uvjerena da ćemo uspjeti sve ostvariti tu želju u vrlo kratkom vremenu. Nekima je to uspjelo vrlo brzo, a netko se još uvjek na žalost bori. Na dobrom si mjestu. Tu i jesmo da jedna drugu podržavamo i guramo  naprijed , ali i da plaćemo i da se jadamo kada nam bude dosta svega. Molim te.. nemoj se osjećati loše što si s nama podjelila svoje osjećaje.. pa mi smo tvoje curke i razumijemo te najbolje.  :grouphug: 

Istina je.. tek si krenula tim vodama, ali to ne znaći da i ti moraš proći tolike godine borbe! 
Lijepo protegni nogice do dr. ako imaš volje i traži da ti napravi briseve i kompletnu obradu.. da znaš na ćemu si.
 Neka tvoj dragi napravi spermiogram i ako je sve u redu.. super za vas! U krevet i van samo jest i pit.. ako se slučajno dogodi i da nešto nije u redu..barem ćete na vrijeme krenuti s liječenjem. Piši ..tipkaj..tu smo  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

> Anka - bez nervoze, za svaki problem se nađe rješenje... tako će i za vaš problem  Prepustimo se u ruke stručnjaka kada ne ide samo od sebe... nema tu ništa loše, samo malo treba strpljenja





> Dobro onak sad se osjecam ko da nemam pravo se bedirati. Ja se vama svima redom divim. Posebno vama koje ste svoje trudnoce izgubile. I mozda sam ja pi*cka i kukavica ali sad se evo bas bzvz osjecam jer sam za svoje osjecaji kolko god utemeljeni ili neutemeljeni bili dobila jedino komentar da smo tek poceli....


Ma nisam to tak mislila. Nego da nije tak strasno.
A normalno da se imas pravo osjecat kako god da se osjecas. Jadno tuzno ljuto bjesno bespomocno.
I ako mozes sad u humanu zasto ne?? Neki dr inzistiraju na onih glupih god dana pa dok skupis nalaze jos god i tako u nedogled.
Kreni odmah ako imas dr koji cendat uputnice. Zasto cekat i gubit vrijeme?
Oprosti ako sam te uzrujala al nije mi stvarno to bila namjera.

----------


## nivesa

Ajme ovaj citat prvi je uletio nemam pojma od kud. Nije trebao tu bit ugl.

----------


## nivesa

> Cure evo nas od dr, ja nisam bila s dragim unutra nije mi dao. 6.6 je dobio termin za operaciju varikokele. Dr je reko da se to mora operirati


Moj frend operirao i sve super. Sad ceka bebolinca sa curom. 
Nis se nemojte bojat. Puno muskaraca na zalost to operira.

----------


## MonaLi

> Dobro onak sad se osjecam ko da nemam pravo se bedirati. Ja se vama svima redom divim. Posebno vama koje ste svoje trudnoce izgubile. I mozda sam ja pi*cka i kukavica ali sad se evo bas bzvz osjecam jer sam za svoje osjecaji kolko god utemeljeni ili neutemeljeni bili dobila jedino komentar da smo tek poceli....


Jagodić - to smo ti napisali iz samo dobre namjere, vjeruj mi. Jer ja sam svjesna da što sam više krenula analizirati zašto nam ne uspjeva, su mi prestale postojati ovulacije... Jer prije sam ih imala, i redovite cikluse. 
Vidiš do cega se covjeka može dovesi zbog previše razmišljanja. Tako da još koji mjesec se opusti, nije još panika. Osim ako ne sumnjaš na neki problem, onda odmah kreni sa pretragama. Ali nemoj se ljutiti na nas  :Smile: 
Psiha je gadna stvar, jednom  kad te ulovi ovo što je mene ulovilo teško te može pustiti, a nije dobro  :Smile: 


Meni došli nalazi danas za Androstendion - 17,8! Eto još jedan grozan nalaz, wuhuuuu

----------


## Ives000

> Meni došli nalazi danas za Androstendion - 17,8! Eto još jedan grozan nalaz, wuhuuuu


Budeš ti to sve riješila sad kad si zafrknula rukave.
Uopće ne sumnjam u tebe.  :Wink:

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice mozda bi stvarno bilo dobrnd da uzmes O trakice da bar vidis jel ste strane sve ok. I mojd dr je vrlo teska dala mi je samo da vadim hormone i nista vise. I cim je vidjela da sgram nevalja zaljepila se da je to jedini krivac i sad mi tek nista neda. A ja imam i pcos i duge cikluse. Ozbiljno razmisljam o promjeni gin

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - takva je rijetkost dobar ginekolog. Nažalost ja sad moram dosta platiti da se samnom bavi netko tko stvarno zna sto radi. Moja gin je užas! Rekla je da se ona bavi sa hrpom trudnica i da nema vremena za mene. Doslovno!!!

Ives - Thanks lutko  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Ma joj budem tako razocarana,sto se sve tako odugovlaci. Sad sam po malo zabrinuta sta ako se poslje op sgram nepopravi. Sta onda?

----------


## Ives000

> Moja gin je užas! Rekla je da se ona bavi sa hrpom trudnica i da nema vremena za mene. Doslovno!


 :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  šta se njoj strgalo u glavi???? Fuj!!! Svašta se danas naziva doktorima!!! Nek si se ti dala u ruke nekom tko ima "vremena" za tebe. Od takvih što dalje. 

Curke moje..na žalost ako se ne zauzmete za sebe nitko drugi neće. 
*Mona, Anka,* vi ste najbolji primjer ovdje kako to izgleda kad se stvari uzmu u svoje ruke. Samo treba krenuti.. riješavati stvar po stvar i vjerujem da ćete brzo do svojih bebica.. sad si samo zamislite da ste vjerovale onim floskulama : "opusti se i doći će "   :Rolling Eyes:  koliko bi samo vremena izgubile.. Ja sam tako potratila 5 godina!  :cupakosu:  

*Anka*, ako nakon operacije nalazi ne budu bolje, vjerojatno će vam savjetovat da krenete mpo vodama. Tako je bilo s mojom prijateljicom i evo sad ima kčerkicu od 5mj.

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - draga, pa ima jos načina do bebe. Mozda MPO i upali od prve? Nemoj se bedirati, sve ce biti ok. A mozda i nakon operacije brzo upali. Pričekaj pa ce te vidjeti sto dalje, uvijek ima dalje  :Smile: 

Ives - ma da, moja gin ne smatra da se samnom ona treba baviti... Da je smatrala, vjerojatno bi već imala riješene i briseve i hormone odavno. Mislim osnove!! Ahhh... Samo se uzrujam...

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure. Di je kava?? Nema vas

----------


## 1latica

Nivesa uranila si, kod mene još nije voda prokuhala  :Grin: 
Bude za par minuta  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

> Nivesa uranila si, kod mene još nije voda prokuhala 
> Bude za par minuta


Eto Latica je kavicu skuhala, super. Taman sam došla na vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro, evo i ja dosla na kavicu.  :Coffee:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro curke i od mene. Hvala vam kaj ste jucer bile onak oke nakon kaj sam se ja raspekmezila.
A kaj cu zapeklo me malo a ja inace osjecaje ne skrivam pa sam iskreno rekla kak je  :Razz: 

I makar niti jednu od vas osobno ne poznajem ovaj forum i vi mi puno znacite! I iskreno mislim da ponekad i nekoga treba spustiti na zemlju (recimo mene jucer hahaha) i to je jednako bitno kao i podrska i ohrabranje!

Anka zelim svu srecu i najbolji moguci ishod uz operaciju.

Mona na tvoje akcije mogu samo reci go girl!!

Ives, mi ak se keksnemo popodne pa navecer (za par sati opet) primjeti se kolicinski manje sjemena...to je normalno ili...?

xoxo ostalima  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Fina kavica, ha?! Totalni sam ovisnik o jutarnjoj kavi + 2 cigarete  :Wink: 
Pišli li tko uskoro? Ima ljubičica, voljela bi dok sam tu s vama, da neko otvori novu temu. Jedva čekam bilo čiji +. Ja se mislim kad kreniti s LH takicama, al rano mi je još. Nikad O nije bila prije 12dc. Moram se strpiti još koji dan.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 29.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra ~~~~~ 9.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
** 

**
*

----------


## Ives000

Ja po dobrom starom običaju kasnim na kavicu, ali zato stižem na ručak  :lool:  
Pa što se nudi dobroga???  :Grin: 

*Narancica* pa što se dogodilo s m ovaj ciklus???? 

*Zola, Cheerilee* pa di ste nestale curke??? Ima li što novoga?

*Nivesa* koja je faza?  :štrika: 

*Jagodice*  sasvim normalno je da će količinski biti malo manje, ali ako 
je s njegovim plivačima sve u redu, ne znači da su i manje kvalitetni. 

Nama je dr. baš naglasio da je od mm s gram toliko dobar da bez problema 
možemo kad hoćemo i koliko puta hoćemo. Tako da smo ga i ovaj put poslušali. 
Pošto vi još ne znate njegov nalaz s grama, moj savjet je svaki dan jednom pokriti
i blago podići kukove u zrak jer je rodnica prirodno nagnuta
prema cerviksu, pa nema potrebe pretjerivati. ( ne svijeća, ne previše noge u zrak)  Jer ako se pretjera može se dogoditi 
da im se skrene putanja van dometa cerviksa. A onda nismo ništa postigle.  

*Latice*, ja piškim ali ne prije 15dpo. Strogo sam tako odlučila  :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure,ja kasnim na kavu jel ostalo sta? Isla sam dragom po uputnice za vadenje krvi i sve ostalo. Moramo prikupit sve nalaze prije operacije.

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro cure,ja kasnim na kavu jel ostalo sta? Isla sam dragom po uputnice za vadenje krvi i sve ostalo. Moramo prikupit sve nalaze prije operacije.


eto, ja se ponudila za ručak al nitko ne nudi  :lool:  

kad mu je zakazana operacija? Vjerujem da vam je sad strka, ali samo hrabro. Gle do kud ste sve dogurali. Još
jedna stepenica i bliže ste svojoj mrvi. A kad pišneš plusić, vidjet ćeš da je sve ovo vrijedilo izdržati  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodić - drago mi je da si bolje  :Smile: 

Ives - a kada ti je 15 dpo?

cure jel netko zna ako mi je TSH 8 a t3 t4 i antitijela ok, što to može značiti?

----------


## CHIARA...

> cure jel netko zna ako mi je TSH 8 a t3 t4 i antitijela ok, što to može značiti?


To bi trebala biti hipotireoza.

----------


## MonaLi

Da? Za to isto ide neka terapija? U utorak ću vidjeti tek što će mi doktor reći... pa me baš zanima. S tim da mi je i androstendion 17, jako visok, i prolaktin isto...  Zanimljiva kombinacija...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mislim da ce ti morati dati neku terapiju, pogotovo jer ti za mpo treba manji TSH. Ja pijem dozivotno jer imam autoimunu bolest stitnjace, to se vidi po antitijelima koja su visoka.

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - a kada ti je 15 dpo?


12.05. mi je 15dpo  :štrika:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - thanks...  :Smile:  Ko zna kaj će meni dati

Ives - oh onda imaš još vremena  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives vi ste na tempiranim odnosima?

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*, bome imam da.. trudim se baš puno ni ne mislit o svemu!  :Rolling Eyes:  ... hm da!

*Chiara*, ovaj ciklus smo bili da na ciljanim...  :utezi:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sretno. Meni ciljani vec pomalo idu na zivce. Ne vidim nikakve pomake. Jedva cekam konzultacije drugi tjedan pa da vidimo jel mogu na inseminaciju.

----------


## 1latica

Ives, šta ima za ručak??
Kod mene bolonjez, al se još kuha, nije gotovo..
Kako misliš da ćeš piškiti 15dpo... Pitam kad ćeš piškiti prvi test  :Laughing: 
Mona, za sniziti TSH ide terapija eutiroks ili tyrak, bez obzira na uzrok. 
kad su ti antitijela dobra, vjerujem da ćeš ga brzo spustiti u normalu.
Jagodice, drago mi je da si danas bolje volje  :Heart: 
Ja isto pišem uvijek iskreno što mislim, bez celofana i mašne, pa kome 
krivo kome pravo, takva sam i u životu.
Koja korist od uljepšavanja?! Nema je  :Smile: 
Idem provjerit špagete, da se ne prekuhaju  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

I ja imam bolonjez danas.... Ali od jucer  :Smile:  jedva čekam doci doma i jesti.

Ajde sretno vam cure, nisam dugo napisala  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara*, hvala. Meni je prošli put uspjelo iz prve (klomifen + ciljani).  Nadam se i sada tome. 
 Držim  :fige:  da vam daju zeleno svjelto za inseminaciju''

*Latice*, super ti je ručak! Ja danas pravim burek! Baš smo se zaželjeli bureka s mesom. 
.... tak mislim, kak sam vam rekla 15dpo.. ni dan ranije! I nećete me nagovorit hahahaha  :lool:  

*
Mona*, hvala draga! Sretno i tebi  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

[QUOTE=Ives000;2877857]* Chiara*, hvala. Meni je prošli put uspjelo iz prve (klomifen + ciljani).  Nadam se i sada tome. 
 Držim  :fige:  da vam daju zeleno svjelto za inseminaciju''

Imam jedno blesavo pitanje koje moram pitati mpo doktora. Vadila sam spolne hormone i sve je bilo u redu međutim ne znam zasto mi se javlja spotting prije i poslije M. Sta se preporuca za to-duphaston? Kada sam bivsoj doktorici rekla za to smeckasto krvarenje samo mi je rekla da se ne brinem da je to ionako stara krv.

----------


## Ives000

Ni moj gin baš ne vidi neki problem u spottingu, jer je to krv koja je oksidirala (stara krv)  imala sam ga jednom i rekao je da me to ne treba zabrinjavati, 
Jer to nije prepreka začeću. Ne znam što daju u tom slučaju, jer ja sam na duphastonima već par ciklusa  tako da nemam spotting. Sad, da li je 
zbog duphastona... ???Ne bi znala.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E cure imam jos jedno pitanje al malo je fujkavo.
Znaci, zadnjih par dana M onak 3-6 dc (kako kome) da li itko od vas na ulosku ili na papiru poslje brisanja ima onako rastezljivo. Slicno ko kod O sluzi samo kaj je naravno u crvenoj boji?
Nikad se to nisam zapitala.

Znam da se prvih par dana svasta dole desava zato pitam za one zadnje.

Hvala unaprijed i ak je neko bio usred jela sry  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ne znam zasto, ali meni je oduvijek tako prije M. Mozda manjak progesterona? Vidjet cu sta doktor V. kaze na to. A zasto si dobila klomifen i duphaston Ives, jel zbog ovulacije?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodica meni je uvijek tako kako si opisala, a uz to mi budu i komadići onako malo veći, da sad ne zgadim nekome rucak. Uz obilne menstruacije imam i nisko zeljezo pa je meni mozda zato tako.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice, i meni je tako pred kraj, predzadnji i zadnji dan menge mi je tak... Samo ja koristim tampone pa ne skuzim uvijek ali ako ga izvučem dok je svježe onda skuzim hahaha fuj

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodice* meni je uvijek takva menga... svega bude, od malih komadica do sluzi svakakve! 

*Mona* ja kad pogledam koji mi je DC sjetim se tebe... meni je prvi put da je ovako dugi ciklus pa se nadam da je s hormoncicam ipak sve ok. Valjda! Vadila sam ih prije godinu dana, i sve je bilo u granicama normale! Ipak ja za prosli kratki i ovaj dugi ciklus krivim neke vanjske cimbenike, promjena klime, malo stresa i tak to... ipak sam iz ravne slavonije dosla u oceanske struje! Morski cisti zrak, puno hladnije temperature uz ucestale vjetrove i jako promjenjivo vrijeme! 
Tako se tjesim  :Smile: 
Jucer sam kupila clearblue digital test, onaj sta pise i tjedne trudnoce i kaze: Not pregnant. Fala Bogu, bit ce bolje sljedeci ciklus :D sto sad! Trbuh mi je kao da sam trudna jedno 5-6mj. Sad cu jedno par dana pripazit na prehranu, mozda i koja kilica padne... a ima ih nekoliko viska ;-D 

Eto... to je sve od mene haha nema me po par dana i onda cijelu ispovjed napisem!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* : Meni se to događa u 3dc...i bude baš puno toga. Ali dobro.. tako valjda treba bit  :Undecided:  , ipak se endometrij ljušti pa treba to sve nekud otići   :Smile:  

*Narancice*, a da odeš po neke tablete za izazivanje m (duphaston, ili tome sl. ) 


*Chiara*, da. Duphastone da izazovem m, a s klomifenima sam krenula ovaj ciklus jer nemam ovulacije.

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - i meni ti je bilo sve redovito, sve do jednom. A sad sam pod stresom zbog svega, nalazi... MPO... Ma sve, i zadnja 2 ciklusa su po 60-70 dana. Eto... Pa ipak pripazi na stres. iako i preseljenje moze pokvariti nalaze tj. cilkluse. Nedaj se  :Smile: 

Ja ovaj mjesec počinjem sa Duphastonima na vrijeme tako da ne čekam dugo  :Smile:  Ives me naučila tome  :Smile: 

Ives - a kakvi su tvoji nalazi? Hormoni? Štitnjača? Čudi me da nemaš ovulacije ako je sve uredno? Ili?

----------


## Ives000

Kod mene je sve inaće u  normali ali pcos radi svoje .... 
Što se ovulacija tiće!! To je kod nas glavni problem.

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice, eto i kod mene bude ponekad rastezljivo crveno  :Very Happy: 
Meni su stvari svaki put drugačije, nekad traju obilno 4 dana, nekad manje ide, al produži na 6/7..
Ives nek Klomifen i ovaj put donese +.
Cure sa spotingom svakako provjerite koliki vam je progrsteron 21.dc, a vi koje imate dugačke cikluse provjerite u nalazim omjer LH-FSH, bez obzira što su npr. oba hormona u granicama, LH ne smije biti veći od FSH.
Latica vas pozdravlja, ide se spremati, pa u život s veselom ekipom.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam mislila da sve cure sa pcos imaju problema sa hormonima? Testosteron i to? Ajde bar su ti nalazi dobri  :Smile:  to je bitno.

----------


## Ives000

Sad imam i ovulacije, ali gin je rekao da mi želi povećati šanse pa sam zato na klomifenu. 
Eto sad je sve u Božjim rukama.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hvala cureeeee

----------


## MAMI 2

[QUOTE=CHIARA...;2877860]


> * Chiara*, hvala. Meni je prošli put uspjelo iz prve (klomifen + ciljani).  Nadam se i sada tome. 
>  Držim  da vam daju zeleno svjelto za inseminaciju''
> 
> Imam jedno blesavo pitanje koje moram pitati mpo doktora. Vadila sam spolne hormone i sve je bilo u redu međutim ne znam zasto mi se javlja spotting prije i poslije M. Sta se preporuca za to-duphaston? Kada sam bivsoj doktorici rekla za to smeckasto krvarenje samo mi je rekla da se ne brinem da je to ionako stara krv.


Tako je meni bili godinama, hormoni ok a spoting je kretao 18 dc pa di 26 dc kad krene m pa ona 6 do 7 dana. Svima je to bilo normalno, meni nije al eto. Navodno isuficijencija žutog tjela (mislim da se tako zove). Zadnje vrijeme je bolje hb, a to mogu povezat samo s noćurkom, jer je to jedino novo šta sam uzimala.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 30.4.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~10.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica!
Ives danas si uranila.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro!!! :mama: 
Mami, uranila ja da stignem na kavicu, bar jednom u mj. dana  :Razz: 
Zapravo idemo mm i ja opet u prirodu.. malo roštilj i tako to. Iskoristit 
sunce dok je lijepo.   :alexis:  

Kako ti planiraš iskoristiti ovaj dan ?

----------


## 1latica

Hej cure pozdrav svima... Ives uživajte u prirodi  :Smile: 
MM i ja se spremamo negdje na pizzu, sunce sija, pa je šteta biti doma.
Nadam se da ste sve dobro, ugodan vikend  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja provodim dan ribajući. Sad ću malo s curama van. Mm na muškom vikendu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok zenske. Nadam se da ste uzivale u ovom predivnom danu. Ja sam cijeli dan bila vani. Malo u vrtu, malo u shoppingu i onda kod sestre na rođendanu. Mami lijepo se provedi u izlasku. Latice kakva je bila pizza? Ja sam se danas najela kolaca na rockasu. Ives bolje danas biti u prirodi nego sutra kad najavljuju kisu pa iskoristi dok mozes.  :Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## Narancica000

Hello cure! Moja curka i ja danas soliramo, M na poslu... Lijepo vrijeme i upijanje sunca :D 
Gdje nam je xavii, njezin ciklus je takodjer produzio,.. Nadam se da je u pitanju mozebitna T ~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Danas me pere neka pozitiva! Ne trebamo se nikad prestat nadati... Zivot me naucio da se dobre stvari dogadjaju kad se najmanje nadas... Prema tome, nedajte se pokolebati negativom i losim mislima.. Sve ce sjest na svoje mjesto kad za to dodje vrijeme... <3

I bas volim doci ovdje...citati vas,izjadat se nekad, nekad nasmijat :D nitko me u ovom period zivota NE razumije bolje od vas. Grliiiim vas sve . eto XOXO  :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - tako treba razmišljati, svaka čast. E da ne svaki dan jedan ovakav post bilo bi super  :Smile: 

Ja danas isla na 2 rockasa i sad se vratila, divan dan je bio. Mozda i sutra bude ok?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~**
Lista za: 1.5.2016. *  :worldcup: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: *  :Heart:  *




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~48.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
**anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: *  :grouphug: *




Limeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~11.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc




**
Anka91 dobro nam došla u ljubičice, sretno!!!!*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro kokice  :mama:  


Drago mi je da ste se sve lijepo provele. Ja sam jučer preležala dobar dio podneva...i otišla spavat u 
21h!  Nisam više mogla gledati, počelo me grčit u doljnjem djelu trbuha. Neki simptomi su tu, sad ćemo vidjet čega : trudnoće ili ludila  :Laughing:  
Danas mi je 4dpo, pa vjerujem da je još dosta rano za ''ostale simptome''  :Razz:

----------


## 1latica

Kavicaaaa  :Very Happy: 
Danas neko šugavo vrijeme, glupa kiša. Al idealno za izlažavanje i keksić. 
Chiara pizza vrhunska, mogla bi je jesti svaki dan. 
Narancice super za pozitivno razmišljanje.
Ives već simptomi?! Držim figa da su od trudnoće  :Smile: 
Pitanje dana, što kuhati???

----------


## Ives000

*Latice*
Ja ću danas prakticirat samo ležanje, keksića mi je dost za ovaj mj.  :Laughing:  
Pa da neki simptomi se javljaju ali ja ih uporno ignoriram.. sutra idem na pregled
pa ćemo vidjeti jel bila ''O'' i ako sam ja uhvatila lh pik ali ipak još hoćemo provjerit uzv-om!
Pa da vidim jer da se nadam ili ne! 

*Narančice* naša pozitivna.
 To je govor. Tako treba. Odmah si i mene podigla svojim dobrim raspoloženjem.

----------


## Ives000

> Pitanje dana, što kuhati???


ja sam danas free, moja majčica kuha.( YES!  :Grin:  )
Možda da sklepaš neku finu juhicu, pečeno ili pohano meso( bilo koje) 
krumpir ili riža za prilog, i neka salatica, (mješana ili zelena) i voila!    :njam:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! Kava popijena kod nas se danas krcka kotlovina. Ives hvala na dobrodoslici u ljubicice da se bar nesta uhvati pa da dragi nemora na op. Mene je tako strah a on je to tako prihvatio to se mora i gotovo. Mene najvise pati sta ako se poslje op. sgram nepopravi? Bojim se da ce ga to slomit

----------


## 1latica

Ives, evo ni ja ne kuham  :Very Happy:  dobili poziv od prijatelja da dođemo na janjetinu  :Smile: 
Anka, misli pozitivno i nadaj se da će biti nalazi bolji, al u negdje u glavi pripremi plan B. Mislim da je muž od Romeo bio na toj operaciji, možda da je upitaš na PM detalje ako te zanima.
E i sretan vam prvi maj  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro/dan!

Narančice bravo na pozitivi, mene opasni pere depresija zadnjih dana, svjesna sam da nije ok alu ne mogu si pomoć. Nemam konkretan problem nego hrpa sitnica i baš mi je sve fuj.

Ja danas brzinski ručak pošto smo same. Dan je baš za izležavanje.

----------


## Anka91

Mami glavu gore svi upadamo u takve depre povremeno. Kockica cokolade znanstveno dokazano popravlja raspolozenje. Meni je ponekad potrebna i cijela hehe!

----------


## CHIARA...

Dobar dan zenske. I meni je majcica kuhala danas, a kasnije cemo malo rostiljati. 
Ives  :fige: da je to trudnoca i da se uskoro mala mrvica ugnijezdi i da vidis II.
Anka tebi i muzu zelim da sve prode u redu na operaciji i da se spermiogram popravi. 
Latice super barem neces morati kuhati.
Narancice bravo za pozitivu.
Mona kad ce nalazi i kad ides do endokrinologa opet?
Mami i meni povremeno dode takav dan. Sutra idem raditi nakon godisnjeg pa mi je vec muka.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam odlučila paziti na prehranu, tj ne jesti ugljikohidrate :/ zbog svojih pcos sam čitala da bi trebala na tu dijetu. Iako nebi smjela vise gubiti kile jer sam onak na granici! Ne znam kako paziti a ne izgubiti kile? Ahhh
Danas sam jela pečenu piletinu i salatu od matovilca i graha(sa bučinim uljem i mladim lukom). Ajme prefino!!!

Chiara - svi su mi nalazi sada tu, jedino bris moram ponoviti i nadam se da sam se riješila beštija :/ a u utorak idem kod doktora po terapiju. Pa krećem isti dan nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pouzdrav svima!

Ives i Mona sretno na pregledima! Nadam se da se iskoristila O i da su bestije riknule!

Anka, nemoj vec sad razmisljati o negativnom ishodu, gledaj na tu operaciju kao korak naprijed, a preprke rijesaj kad i ako se pojave. Sigurna sam da postoji puno tudih primjera gdje je operacija rijesila problem. Ko kaze da vi necete biti takav primjer?

Kod mene nis posebno navodna O 7.5. I to je to. 
Saljem pozdrave, podrsku i zagrljaje!

P.S. Ninci, ako cistas javi nam kako si i kaj se desava!

----------


## Narancica000

> Jutro cure! Kava popijena kod nas se danas krcka kotlovina. Ives hvala na dobrodoslici u ljubicice da se bar nesta uhvati pa da dragi nemora na op. Mene je tako strah a on je to tako prihvatio to se mora i gotovo. Mene najvise pati sta ako se poslje op. sgram nepopravi? Bojim se da ce ga to slomit


Draga Anka, jos nije ni otisao na op ti vec tuzna, u strahu, zabrinuta i negative rezultate zamisljas... Znam kolko je tesko, o sve to ovdje jako dobro znamo, prozivljavati sve te situacije kojimma nekad mislis da nema kraja.. Ali ajde probaj razmisljat na nacin da idete na tu varijantu da bi si pomogli, da ide operiraat to da bi uspjeli! Probaj vjerovatda ce zahvat uspjeti... 
Probaj sloziti u glavi stvari na nacin da za svaki problem postoji rjesenje... a tako i za (nedajboze) neuspjelu op. Opet ima nacina da postanes majka, uvijek je tu mpo. 
Bodri muza, kad je vec tako hrabar, vjeruj u njega, vjeruj da ce op zahvat uspjeti! U dvoje je sve lakse  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Bome cure imate pravo, treba misliti pozitivno. Sad cu se usredotocit na dragog sto vise ga pazit i mazit!

----------


## Ives000

Anka.. tako je!!! Dobro curke kažu.. nedaj se crnjaku!   :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo kavica od mene!
Nikakvih simptoma nicega nemam osim kaj me u sub dolje onak boluckalo kao da cu dobit pa nista...
Test nemam namjeru radit jer ak cemo iskreno ni ne nadam se nicemu...

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - kako su meni govorili, tako ću ja sada tebi. Svakim korakom ste bliže bebi, čak i u najgorem slučaju, ako ne bude bolje nakon operacije... odlučit će te se za nešto drugo i napasti  :Smile:  I loš nalaz je zapravo dobar nalaz, ja sam to shvatila sa svojih sto loših nalaza  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Eto curke moje drage. Prošao i taj pregled.. sad čekamo. 
Vidi se lijepo da je "O" bila, endometrij mi je 13mm, za deset dana piškim test. Pa prema tome simptomi možete početi  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Meni se srusio cijeli svijet. Trudimo se dobiti bebu i stalno sam na nekim pretragama i jedva stizem sve to uskladiti s poslom. I onda valjda od sveg tog sresa otkrijem kruzic na glavi gdje mi fali kose i sad me strah. Kao mozda je od stitnjace, upale sinusa, zuba, krajnika. Ovo mi bas nije trebalo.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ajde super, sad mirno čekati 15dpo  :Smile:  I odmori od sexa :D

Chiara - pa čitala sam da se to događa zbog štitnjače, odi doktoru da vidi za svaki slučaj...
Taj stres će nas ubiti, mene tjeme toliko svrbi da sam si sve izgrebala, ne mogu živjeti koliko me svrbi, to je isto od stresa. Akne mi izbile po vratu, licu... katastrofa. Nekad se pitam, možda je manje štetno uzeti si tablete za smirenje?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona meni dođe da placem. Ne znam vise sta da radim. Doktorica me narucila da dođem vaditi krv i sve za stitnjacu u drugi petak jer sam tek imala stavari pa da se zeljezo malo obnovi. Strah me da se ne prosiri i na druga mjesta. I nije mi nista dala za mazati jer kosa tu kao malo vec raste.

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona meni dođe da placem. Ne znam vise sta da radim. Doktorica me narucila da dođem vaditi krv i sve za stitnjacu u drugi petak jer sam tek imala stavari pa da se zeljezo malo obnovi. Strah me da se ne prosiri i na druga mjesta. I nije mi nista dala za mazati jer kosa tu kao malo vec raste.



Ja sam se već isplakala, i nije pomoglo. Tako da sam i od toga odustala... Lijepo sam počela ispirati kosu sa jabučnim octom(+voda) jer navodno smiruje vlasište, i sada je malo bolje. Probaj, ne može ti škoditi.
A to da se trebaš riješiti stresa ti neću ni govoriti...ja se pokušavam smiriti čim se ulovim da razmišljam o svemu tome. odmah se prekinem i ulovim se nečeg drugog. I čekam da mi stigne bojanka za odrasle s ebaya, i tako. Korak po korak  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Shvacam da stres igra veliku ulogu u svemu tome, ali ne mozemo sve pripisivati njemu. Mislim da je kod mene uzrok stitnjaca. Ali ja pijem terapiju pa mi nije jasno zasto se onda to desilo.

----------


## MonaLi

Pa ne znam, meni je doktor rekao da ako imam problema sa štitnjačom ili je genetski (kod mene nije) ili je od stresa. Znači da je ipak sve usko povezano sa stresom. Ti kreni od toga da se smiriš, jer drugo ni ne možemo previše. Ja sam ovaj vikend skužila da sam skroz cool kad je neradni dan. A čim mi se posao još umiješa sam luda... Treba mi baš odmor bar od posla!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Eh kad bi bar ostale trudne, da se odmorimo od posla i od stresa. A sad sam jos bila i na godisnjem i odmorila se i onda mi se desi ovo. Samo se nadam da ce nece siriti dalje.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 2.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~49.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
**Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc**


Odbrojavalice: 




šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~12.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc



Limeta,dobro nam došla u ljubičice! Sretno!*

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje, sve mi je to poznato. 

*Mona* hvala ti draga na lijepim željama. Nadam se da će nam uspjeti, ali ako i ne uspije, i opet dobro. neću se razočarati, sve se 
događa s nekim razlogom pa tako i to. Kad bude suđeno da beba dodje, doći će.  Sigurna sam u to! Kako si mi ti? Jel ima kakvih novosti?

*Chiara*, morat ćeš pronaći način kako se riješiti tog glupog stresa. 
Meni je nakon traume koju sam doživjela isto ispadala jako kosa (u pramenovima) , sad se malo smirilo, ali u području šiški mi je jako rijetka.. 
masiram tjeme s uljem čajevca, i isprem u čaju od koprive, kosa je prestala ispadati, e sad još moram vidjeti kakav će imati učinak na rast. 
Jer tek sam počela s tim.

 ostale curke, nadam se da ste vrijedne i da sve lijepo pokrivate  :grouphug:  !

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj joj cure moje ne mogu vam reci nis pametno nego da se drzite. Ja evo kad citam vas sve si mislim da si opce ne uzimam niti trakice niti nis jer sto cu vise pratiti vise cu se nervirati. Mislim da cu se jednostavno keksati, nastojati pogoditi O a ak ne uspije tamo do jeseni/zime krenuti s pretragama.

----------


## Ives000

> Joj joj cure moje ne mogu vam reci nis pametno nego da se drzite. Ja evo kad citam vas sve si mislim da si opce ne uzimam niti trakice niti nis jer sto cu vise pratiti vise cu se nervirati. Mislim da cu se jednostavno keksati, nastojati pogoditi O a ak ne uspije tamo do jeseni/zime krenuti s pretragama.


Draga nemoj se ti ravnat po nama. Ne znači da i vi imate nekih problema. Trakice ti mogu samo pomoći da vidiš pravo stanje svojih ovulacija. 
Ali ako ti to sve radi stresove, onda možda bolje da se ne zamaraš time. I da vidiš kako će ići sve samo od sebe neko vrijeme .  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure.
Chiara, jao nadam se da će nalazai pokazati što ne valja. Meni je terapija za štitnjaču pomogla, tako da mi
više nije opadala kosa. 
Ives, super za O, vibram za +  :Very Happy: 
Jagodice ako misliš da će te trakice još opteretiti, nemoj ih niti uzimati.
Meni su bile super, jer me kopkalo hoće li O biti kada mislim da je, tako je i bilo.
Bockanje jajnika je najavljivalo O.
Mona, slažem se da su stres i nepravilan rad štitne, usko povezani..
Al ne znam kako se riješiti stresa, ja nisam uspila. Ako pronađete čarobnu formulu, javite  :Wink: 
Danas sam kao prebijena mačka, ne znam što bi. Trebali bi se bacitei na posao, MM i ja,
iscjedak je tu, mogla bi O uskoro  :Very Happy:  pa volim da je sve pokriveno keksom kako treba biti.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ja sam u nedoumici jer mislim da cu se s trakicama opteretiti i nabiti si nepotreban stres, a s druge strane me nervira cinjenica da se ne mogu ravnati prema osjecaju jer me nikad ne boli. Mene nesto malo boli prvi dan M a i to je ugl. slabo. Intresantno da ako ne brojim ono nakon vaginaleta zadnju sluz sam primjetila 18.1. A pokusavati smo poceli 19.1. 

Od danas (sutra) cu opet mirovat jedno pola sata nakon keksa. Sjecam se da je Ives rekla da je njoj to gin savjetovao pa eto...

Ak za rodendan ne bude beba onda bum se uredno oblokala posto nisam od nove hahah.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - nema niš kod mene, sutra sam ujutro kod doktora R pa se nadam da ću napokon krenuti sa nekom terapijom  :Smile:  

Jagodica - e to sam ti ja jednom i napisala. Ja kad sam krenula sa svim ti nestala mi moja sluz, a imala sam je za izvoz.
 Što kažeš da odeš na folikulometriju? Tako negdje 10dc odeš da vide kaj se događa, pa onda opet za koji dan nakon toga? Ili privatno ili kod svoje soc gin? Meni je recimo žao da to nisam prije napravila, izdvojila novce jedan mjesec i otišla provjeriti ima li ovulacije... pa ćeš znati više. Koliko ono imaš godina?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

25 bum skoro. Inace nemam nekakvih problema s ciklusima i to. Iskreno ja sam mislila da na folikulometriju mogu samo ak me se posalje tj nisam znala da mogu sama doc od sebe. To cu definitivno imati na umu.

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, sretno na pregledu  :Kiss:  

Jagodice.. vidim da dobro pratiš.. samo opušteno. Doći će bebica kad dodje vrijeme  :Kiss:

----------


## Tanita14

Drage moje suborke, evo da se i ja oglasim malo  :Smile: 

U četvrtak 10 dpo, ugledah sjenu sjene. Petak 11 dpo, vidljivo oku, ali još sjena. Nedjelja 13dpo, prava pravcata ll stupića. Danas beta 132. 

Nemam puno za pisati, O nisam pratila, poseksali smo se par puta u tom tjednu, nalas sgrama stigao NORMO, i simptomi krenuli  :Smile: , a simptomi svi ko i u netrudnim ciklusima, samo sam već u petak počela osjećati razno razne mirise. Cicke peckaju, ali su jače znale boljeti prije. U jajnicima tulum, kao i svaki mjesec. 

Sad čekanje prvog pregleda, pa ćemo lagano dan po dan.

Eto

----------


## Ives000

*Tanita* moja draga da ti i ovdje čestitam od sveg srca...sad je službeno!!!! Trudna si!!!!Bravo!
Stiže pačić  :Kiss:   :Very Happy:   :pivo:   :Klap:

----------


## Tanita14

Bome jesam  :Shock:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala ti, draga moja Ives, sad čekam sve vas, redom. Ne bum se sam u trudovima patila  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Ma sad ti ja stižem kroz par dana  :Laughing:   :Razz:  
Ako me koja ne preduhitri pa nas bude daj Bože više  :grouphug:

----------


## Tanita14

Kandidatkinja svakako ima! U red, pa jedna po jedna  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Tanita, čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
Neka bude uredna trudnoća  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Tanita evo da ti i ja ovdje čestitam!!! Nemam na mobu razne smajliće ali sad bi ih sve stavila. Zelim ti laganu trudnoću i presretna sam radi tebe  :Smile:  eto samo dokaz koliko je stres bitan u svemu tome. 
Sad mozes nama raditi društvo i seliti na trudničke teme, jeeeeee!!!

----------


## Narancica000

*Tanita* paaa cestitaaam!!!! 
Brzo nakon Ninci dogodila se jos jedna trudnoca  :Smile:  sad ce tvojim stopama i Ives... pa mozda jos koja trudilica :Smile:  predivno! Neka sve bude u redu <3  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Aaaaaaaaa Tanita je trudnaaaaa!
Kaj sam ja jedina koja samo tu cita pa nije u toku! Haha!
Tanita draga cestitam ti od srca!!!! Nel sve bude u najboljem redu!

Jel se meni to cini ili ste se slabo keksali pa se nisi ni nadala?!

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala vam curke moje od  :Heart: 

Jagodice, nisam ta, mi smo se ovaj mjesec sexali (vidi se iz priloženog)  :Laughing: 

I ja se nadam da bu ovaj put sve ok.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nekaj sam pomjesala! Hahah.
Onda znas proceduru, ja trazim ma znanje ucestalost, doba dana i pozu  XD

----------


## Tanita14

Evo  :Smile: 

Učestalost; dva ili tri puta u tom tj; svaki drugi-treći dan.
Doba dana: poslijepodne
Poza: da me hebeš, nemam pojma  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Vidis to doba dana mene muci mi nekak uvijek kasno navecer....mozda se trebam prebaciti na popodnevne quickyje!

No dobro! Nebitno!
To je sve zato jer je zima zavrsila! Sad budemo mi malo po malo!!

Ives sad ja i ti skupa, onda ti malo preneses koji dan, meni malo urani i nademo se u predradaoni  :Wink: 
Nasmijavamo jedna drugu izmedu trudova  :lool:

----------


## Tajci66

Draga Tanita od sveg srca ti cestitam na stupicima  :Smile:  Nek bude sve uredno i skolski, uljepsala si mi dan  :Wink: 
Ostalima puno srece, posebno Ives, sipam kante trudnicke prasine  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice  :Laughing:  to bi baš bilo extra hahahaha nasmijavanje između trudova..ta ti je baš dobra  :Laughing:  

Tajci draga hvala ti na prašinici, baš nam je potrebna u kantama !!  :lool:   :Kiss:  
Kako si nam ti ?

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala na pitanju Ives, super sam. Malo me muci niski tlak, al nije strasno. Inace je sve super, hvala Bogu  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Večer! 
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme, opet se nisam mogla logirati, zapravo pisalo je da sam log in, al nisam mogla ništa čitati ni pisati.. 
Mi od četrtka bili u Rimu, samo muž i ja, prekrasan grad! jutros se vratili... 
Meni danas 5dc, M stigla u četvrtak, nakon 8 dana kašnjenja i hrpu napravljenih testova  :Smile: 

*Tanita* - čestitam!

----------


## LadyB

> Drage moje suborke, evo da se i ja oglasim malo 
> 
> U četvrtak 10 dpo, ugledah sjenu sjene. Petak 11 dpo, vidljivo oku, ali još sjena. Nedjelja 13dpo, prava pravcata ll stupića. Danas beta 132. 
> 
> Nemam puno za pisati, O nisam pratila, poseksali smo se par puta u tom tjednu, nalas sgrama stigao NORMO, i simptomi krenuli , a simptomi svi ko i u netrudnim ciklusima, samo sam već u petak počela osjećati razno razne mirise. Cicke peckaju, ali su jače znale boljeti prije. U jajnicima tulum, kao i svaki mjesec. 
> 
> Sad čekanje prvog pregleda, pa ćemo lagano dan po dan.
> 
> Eto


Tanitaaaaa toooooo!!!! Preeeesretna sam!!!
Koje lijepe vijesti!!! 
Pratim i držim fige da bude sve kako treba!!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Drage moje suborke, evo da se i ja oglasim malo 
> 
> U četvrtak 10 dpo, ugledah sjenu sjene. Petak 11 dpo, vidljivo oku, ali još sjena. Nedjelja 13dpo, prava pravcata ll stupića. Danas beta 132. 
> 
> Nemam puno za pisati, O nisam pratila, poseksali smo se par puta u tom tjednu, nalas sgrama stigao NORMO, i simptomi krenuli , a simptomi svi ko i u netrudnim ciklusima, samo sam već u petak počela osjećati razno razne mirise. Cicke peckaju, ali su jače znale boljeti prije. U jajnicima tulum, kao i svaki mjesec. 
> 
> Sad čekanje prvog pregleda, pa ćemo lagano dan po dan.
> 
> Eto


Draga moja nemrem ti reci koliko sa sretna!!!
Zelim ti najdosadniju t ikada 
 :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## xavii

Bok cure, evo i mene, malo sam dolazila sebi hh Tanita cestitam, sretno do kraja  :Smile:  Bez uvrede ikome, znam da mislite iz dobre namjere, al najezim se na ovo samo se opusti i bit ce, koliko god to tocno bilo kad mi netko to kaze upucala bi ga hahaha Ja u subotu zavrsila sa duph, M jos nema, valjda ce brzo, maltretira me  :cupakosu:

----------


## nivesa

A di jos citate cure ??

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! Obozavam vidjet ovako dobre vijesti rano ujutro. Tanita cestitam od srca. Ni ja nisam u toku posto citam samo na ovoj temi.

----------


## nivesa

Mene danas opet jajnici ubijaju.
Kao da cu procurit svaki cas pa nista...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hello!!
Cheerliee, nadam se da si oke i da te nije previse potreslo sve to s kasnjenjem i pisanjem, tesko je to!  :grouphug: 

Xavii potpusujem. Ja cak i jesam dosta opustena i krenem u analiziranje tek nakon pokrivanja tak da ono...

Nives kad je M zavrsila? Jel piskid kaj?

Moj dragi dobio temperaturu tak da bu mi sad skuhal malce -.-
Eto imam izgovor za ovak mjesec  :Razz: 

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Tanita14

Hvala, curke.

Znam, znam, znam da mrzimo tu "opusti se", ali nakon spontanog sam dosta radila na sebi, i tek kad sam u fokus stavila sebe, beba se dogodila.

----------


## Ives000

*Tajci*, i mene je niski tlak isto mučio u trudnoći. 
Popij si malo kave..i riješila si problem. 
*Nivesa*.. jel prošlo loše raspoloženje?? 
Nadam se da se nešto dobro kuha iz bolnih jajnika.
*jagodice* nadam se da će ti se mužek uskoro oporavit da možete nastavit tu di ste stali  :Grin:  
*Xavii*  :fige:  da što prije dodje m, da možete ćim prije dalje.  :Kiss:  

Eto kod mene i što je bilo od simptoma danas je nestalo bez traga.. sve sam nekako sigurnija da idem po drugu turu klomifena  :Rolling Eyes:  

Kroz pol sata stiže lista.

----------


## MonaLi

Ja vjerujem u to opusti se, prije je i mene to živciralo ali eto di me dovelo moje ignoriranje tih savjeta.

Uglavnom bila sam jutros kod doktora R. Dao mi je neke tablete za Prolaktin i rekao je da od idućeg ciklusa idemo sa KLOMIFENOM  :Very Happy:  Baš sam se šokirala, pa mi je objasnio da ne razumije zašto mi je TSH tako visok s sve ostalo savršeno, i da kad sredi Prolaktin da bi to bilo to. 
Dobila sam recept za Klomifen, pa me zanima koliko on košta ako nije preko HZZO?
Jao cure baš sam sad uzbuđena!!!!!!!!! Doktor je rekao da nemamo kaj čekati, da moram ovulirati..  :Sing:

----------


## Ives000

Mona bravo!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  
Eto jesam ti rekla da sad sve ide na bolje  :Love:  
Hoćeš izazvati m da dodje prije ili ćeš čekati da dodje samo od sebe? Ajde baš super! Jako se veselim i jedva čekam da kreneš sa svime  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica danas mi je 36 dc. Nis nisam piskila.
Nebi rekla da imam neki razlog uz takve cudne bolove

----------


## nivesa

Joj mona konacno se nekaj pokrenulo  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona eto vidis! Divno!

Ives, kakvo stajanje danas je moj i bozji. Jest rano malo za pokrivanje ali nikad se ne zna. A moj dragi je od onih koji bi se keksali i sa kolcem u glavi. Iako ne znam kolko smisla ima ak je on svojim plivacima podigo temp bazena preko 38 al ne zelim se pitati poslije kaj bi bilo kad bi bilo.

E cure. Pitanje u vezi klomifema, njega ginici prepisuju kad se utvrdi da nema O? I onda on potakne O i JS da krene na put? I onda sve normalno koda je O dosla sama od sebe ili nesto drugacije?

Nekak imam neki filing da me u buducnosti cekaju klomici....

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice nije  to baš tako lagano.. prvo moraju doktori ustvrditi da nema "O"!!! 
Nakon toga ako je zbilja nema, dragi mora ići na s gram a ti bi svakako u koliko je njegov nalaz s grama dobar trebala napraviti test prohodnosti jajovoda (Hsg) 
Tek nakon toga ako i tvoji nalazi budu dobri možeš krenuti s klomifenima ali uz pratnju folikulometrije.
Onda nakon popijenih tableta očekuješ ovulaciju koju pratiš folikulometrijama i lh trakicama i kad dr.da zeleno svjetlo krečete sa ciljanim odnosima.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ma popit ću Duphaston, krećem odmah sutra  :Smile:  Nema šanse da čekam više M  :Smile:  E a kad pijem klomifen onda mi i dođe M na vrijeme bez duphastona ili ti piješ i Duphaston sada?

Nivesa - da, napokon neki pomak... pa makar se ništa ne dogodi bar se nešto događa, hahah

Jagodica - meni moja soc gin nije htjela dati klomifen jer nije imala vremena da dolazim na folikulometrije (koje su obavezne uz klomifen) i da se bavi tim jer kao nije stručna, nego me poslala u MPO, a tamo su htjeli odmah inseminaciju. Tak da sam sad otišla privatno pa ću probati koji mjesec ovako. Ako ništa onda inseminacija. Kada piješ klomifen ovuliraš i odnosi budu ciljani, kaže ti gin kada obavezno. Ali Ives će ti više znati reći, a i mene detaljnije zanima :D

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, ako nije došlo ovaj ciklus do ovulacije kreni slobodno s duphastonima! 
Ja sada ne pijem duphastone jer sam imala ovulaciju i 
ukoliko test za par dana bude negatovan, menga dolazi sama. Duphastone pijem ovaj ciklus jedino ako sam ostala trudna , 3+1 za očuvanje trudnoće.

----------


## Limeta

*Tanita* draga iskrene cestitke...jako sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!
Cure ja vas sve pratim ali ne stozem pisati..ovaj ciklus m samo sto nije stigla i nakon toga isla bih sa liste.. zelim na sve malo zaboraviti pa vidjecemo od jeseni u ozbiljne pretrage... saljem vam puse svima!!!!

----------


## Ives000

I da.. vjerojatno nigdje nečeš pronaći "clomiphen" (austr.dobavljać) već ćeš pronaći talijanski (Clomid) to ti je sve isto. Inaće se čeka na njega i do tri tj jer ga moraju naručiti, pa se bolje odmah baci u potragu. Ako si iz Zg vjerojatno češ ga naći odmah ako ga imaju na lageru u ljekarnama. I nemoj ga kupovat nego traži recept.

----------


## 1latica

Dobar dan curke  :Smile: 
Nivesa, možda te iznenade dva stupića za koji dan  :Smile: 
Mona, što si dobila za spustiti prolaktin? Moja sestra uzimala Bromergon i ostala trudna
nakon dva mjeseca. Bude to terapija dovela u red brzo  :Kiss: 
Sretno s Klomifenom.
Ives, ionako ne vjerujem u simptome trudnoće, tako da ja nestrpljivo čekam
tvoj 15dpo.
Kod mene još uvijek nije pozitivna LH, valjda bude za dan/dva.. Radimo domaću zadaću,
i nadam se čudu, kako bi se uvjerila da stvarno postoje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Aaaaa znaci taaaako! Hvala na detaljima Ives! Daj boze da mi sve to ne treba!
Ma problem je kaj kod nas kad nekaj moras obaviti evo Mona je najbolji primjer kak te otkantaju. A gin koji mi nije htio briseve radit ne znam bas kak bi reagiro na folikulometriju i ostalo.

Dobro ja to sve sad samo teoretski. Ono volim znati unaprijed. A ak bas do zime nis ne bude onda idem dalje.
Samo kaj kad pomislim da se trudimo i nadamo a da ja mozda nemam O, malo mi se smuci!

Hvala na informacijama. 

Nives, ja bi ti rekla da pricekas jos koji dan pa ak se nis ne desi nakon svog tog kuhanja dole mozda da pisnes.

Ko ce jos piskiti?!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - aha, ali nije mi jasno, meni je moja gin prije davala duphaston da pijem odmah nakon ovulacije jer kao da zadrži plod odmah. Ima li to kakve veze? I jel znaš možda cijenu klomifena bez recepta od soc gin? Mislim sutra sam na brisu kod nje pa ću tražiti ali čisto da znam, ak mi neda slučajno? Iz Zg-a sam, nadam se da će ga biti... odmah ću se raspitati...

Latica - i ja sam dobila taj Bromergon, sad si mi uljepšala dan hehehehe Hvala  :Kiss: 

Jagodica - možeš do jeseni ubaciti koju trakicu da vidiš kaj se događa, ako te baš muči to  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 3.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~50.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
**šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc**

Odbrojavalice: 



Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~**~**13.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica  ~~~~~~~~**~* *10.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
**Cheerilee  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc



Šiškice, dobro nam došla u ljubičice.Sretno!!!*

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice*, zato kad krećeš u tako nešto, bitno je pronaći doktora koji je odgovoran i pouzdan. U kojeg
imaš povjernja! I koji ti sve lijepo objasni. Znam da je teško čuti tu vjest da ti nešto funkcionira kako bi trebalo,
ali mislim da je to bolje čuti odmah i reagirti nego nepotrebno izgubiti par mjeseci ili godina. 
Iz svog iskustva govorim. Ali naravno, to je stvar o kojoj svatko odlučuje za sebe i to treba poštovati. 
Kako god ti odlučila, mi te u tome podržavamo i želimo ti sreću  :Kiss: 


*MonaLi* u pravu si, dosta doktora i to prakticira. Davanje duphastona nakon ovulacije kao potpora žutom tijelu. 
Moj gin mi je rekao da krenem s njima kad popiškim pozitivan test. Pa ću ja tako napraviti. Jer žao 
bi mi bilo gutat duphastone a da mi onda test pokaže - !!

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, ionako ne vjerujem u simptome trudnoće, tako da ja nestrpljivo čekam
> tvoj 15dpo.
> Kod mene još uvijek nije pozitivna LH, valjda bude za dan/dva.. Radimo domaću zadaću,
> i nadam se čudu, kako bi se uvjerila da stvarno postoje



hehehe baš to što kažeš... kad malo bolje razmislim u onom ciklusu 
u kojem sam ostala trudna nisam imala puno simptoma.. više sam ih 
imala u ne trudnom ciklusu.   
Znaći ima još nade hahahah  :Laughing: 

Samo vi pokrivajte bez obzira ...uvijek kažem bolje nek momci čekaju!!!
Nego da gospođa pobjegne!!! Na posao!!!   :Storma s bičem:

----------


## nivesa

Ja nis ne vjerujem dok ne vidim na uzv da sam t. 
Simptoma moze i ne mora bit. Nije pravilo.

----------


## Ives000

Ma možda je tako i najbolje.. a ne ovako osluškivatiti svaki drek na sebi!!! Evo od sad ću bit zen  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Evo sad od mojih simptoma...bolovi kao pred m ( koji dolaze i odlaze u naletima od 25 dc ali danas me bas stislo ujutro)
Umor vec danima
Pisam svaki cas a inace mogu dugo trpit.
Iscjedak.
I za kraj proljev da prostite cjelo jutro.
I kaj sad?

----------


## nivesa

I da ne zaboravim napadaje migrene prosli tj dva dana.

----------


## Ives000

Po simptomima si trudna 100%
Evo meni počelo nekakvo štipkanje...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Baš smara to iščekivanje!

----------


## nivesa

Cak mi ni sex neki dan nije bio uzitak kao inace jer me znalo zabolit.
Znaci sumnje nema trudna sam lol
Dok ne stigne m.
Hahahahah

----------


## nivesa

A da ne pricam o depri zivcanoci i nabrijanosti. Grizla bi sve oko sebe koliko sam zivcana.

----------


## Zenii

*Tanita*, čestitke, sretno i želim ti školsku trudnoću :Love: 

*Nivesa*, *Ives* ,  :fige:  za II

----------


## nivesa

Ives kad piskis?

----------


## MAMI 2

Tanita draga čestitamn!
Ajme kako mu je drago, sada samo polako i uživancija.
Ostatak ekipe  :grouphug:  !

----------


## nivesa

Maami kaj ima kod tebe??

----------


## xavii

Ives meni sutra 2 dc, drzim fige da bude puno II  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro ekipa. Kava ili caj u ovo tmurno jutro?
Moji jajnici i dalje kao pred eksploziju :/
Il nek krene m il nek me ostave na miru. Boli i dok sjedam....

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - ja cu čaj, strašno mi je muka od tablete... Užas!
Javljaj sve simptome  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ma nema nikakvih simptoma. Samo ti jajnici ...kao da su 6 brojeva veci

----------


## 1latica

jutro, ja bi kavicu  :Smile: 
Xavi, ako već nema stupića, ne su stvari stigle da možete
u borbu dalje  :Kiss: 
Mona, a da pokušaš Bromergon uzeti pred spavanje, biti će ti lakše?!
Nivesa, jao valjda se nisi prehladila, kada te toliko bole jajnici?
Cure koje ste rodile, da li vas O boli više nego prije poroda??
meni se zna desiti da oko O moram popiti Lupocet il sl. jer ne mogu hodati
koliki pritisak bi bude dolje  :Laughing:  kako sam lijepo objasnila

----------


## Ives000

*Zenii* kako si nam ti? 

*Xavii* upišem danas.. i držim  :fige:  za ovaj ciklus!!! 

*MonaLi* pij puno vode! Ako budeš imala migrene popij si nešto za bolove jer odmah smanje i mučninu.

*Latice*, mene osobno da! I to baš jako. Tako da sam šepala na tu nogu s koje strane je bila "O"!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Slobodno si ublaži tabletom ako ne popušta.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro svima. 
Ives i Nives sittin' on a tree, their ovaries hurt, maybe its baby!
(rimuju vam se nickovi pa me inspiriralo)

Xavii, drzi se!

Ja osjetim dole neki mikroskopski osjecaj i to mi daje nadu da ipak ovuliram. Po app na mobu O je 7.
Jucer popodbe pokrili i nastavljamo dalje...


Puseke saljem!

----------


## Tanita14

Jutro, curice!

*Mona*, ajde da se napokon sve pokrenulo. 
*
Nivesa*, i ja sam imala taj osjećaj natečenih jajnika, pa možda stvarno se nešto i događa  :fige: 

*Latice*, meni su isto dosta bolne O, ne mogu ju fulat i da hoću! Samo je problem što dan prije O ništa, i onda na dan O i dan poslije, k'o da me režu nožem, pa sam ipak piškila trakice da se poseksamo dan prije O. 

Hvala curke još jednom, još 19 dana do pregleda, a je se uopće ne osjećam trudnom  :Sad:  Cicke malo bole na dodir, tu i tamo koji grčić u trbuhu i baš me frka.

----------


## Anka91

Zato svi govore da se vise trudno osjecaju dok nisu trudne. To valjda u nasim glavama sve. Ja dok nisam planirala trudnocu nikad me cice nisu bolile pred M a sad svaki put bole za poludit 5-6 dana prije. Eto pa nek se ja sad mislim.

----------


## Anka91

Tanita drzim fige da sve bude ok. Samo hrabro!!

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da imam + 
Nisam bas sigurna ali...imala sam ih vec. Sutra ponavljam test

----------


## xavii

Aaa nivesa, daj slikicu... drzim fige  da je to to, al cim ima naznaka hmm  :Smile: )

----------


## nivesa

Xavi inbox  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 4.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~51.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~14.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
**xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~ 2.dc

*

----------


## Anka91

Nivesa saljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pravi pravcati +

----------


## Narancica000

*Nivesa*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige: 
Daaj sliku  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesaaaaaaaaaaaa - ajme... koje divno jutro ha? Držim fige da je lijepi plus do kraj  :Smile: 

Latica - popila sam pola tablete prije spavanja i ujutro nisam mogla na nogama stajati  :Shock: 

Ives - sada mi je dobro...  :Smile:  Trebam se valjda naviknuti na tabletu.

Danas sam i briseve ponovila, pa držite fige da nema beštije više...

----------


## nivesa

Ne mogu tu stavit sliku cure a onaj link nikad ne znam kak stavit

----------


## Ives000

Curke evo i mene!!! 

*Jagodice* pjesmica ti je za bogove  :Laughing:  
Super za boluckanja... znaći da se ipak nešto krćka!!!  :fige:  
Samo vi to sve lijepo pokrivajte! 

*Tanita, Anka* je u pravu! Ja sam najmanje simptoma imala kad sam bila trudna u početku, a onda kad je počelo
do 13tt sam povračala!! Nadam se da će te taj dio zaobići. 

*Narancice,* kakva je situejšen kod tebe? 
*

Zola* draga! Di si nam ti nestala? Daj nam se javi da te ne moram maknuti s liste. 
Ako se do 50dc ne javiš morat ću te maknuti a to ne želim ..jel ima što novaga? 


*MonaLi,* ma da budeš se ti naviknula.  :Kiss:  pa nismo mi mimoze  :lool: 

*Nivesa,* draga moja!!! Od srca želim da su to pravi pozitivni stupići.  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa*    
> Daaj sliku


Inbox

----------


## xavii

Tu je stupic, bit ce sutra jos jaci  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Nivesa koju slikicu si šibnula?

----------


## 1latica

Nivesaaaaa  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca na +
Držim najveće fige svijeta da ovaj put bude sve kako treba biti  :grouphug: 

Mona, možda dok se organizam navikne na terapiju.. Izdrži par dana..
nakon poroda sam uzimala 10-ak dana 2x1 Bromergon i nisam imala nikakvih simptoma..
Vibrice za uredne briseve  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

latica, jel pokrivaš redovito  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

> Inbox


Vidjeh  :Very Happy: 
Tu je crtica... slabasna ali se vidiiiiii  :Smile:  
Divno! Za 2 dana ce biti lijepa i tamna!  :Saint: 
 :Heart:

----------


## 1latica

> latica, jel pokrivaš redovito


Ives, odlikašica u školi, na faxu i u životu  :Laughing:  sve domaće zadaće obavljam kako treba 
 :Trči:  sada na keksić, jer MM radi popodne..

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, odlikašica u školi, na faxu i u životu  sve domaće zadaće obavljam kako treba 
>  sada na keksić, jer MM radi popodne..


Tak se to radi!!! ✔ sjedi *5*   :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

Cure hvala al necemo se veselit prije vremena. Nek prode jos koji dan pa cemo vidjet jel t il ne

----------


## Ives000

Dobro zboriš Nives.. ali mi se svejedno potajno veselimo i ti nam ništ tu ne možeš  :Razz:

----------


## nivesa

:Smile: :cool:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Maami kaj ima kod tebe??


Kod mene ništa, ovaj mjesec ni ne očekujem jer mm nio bio tu kad ja mislim da jr bio dan d.

Hoću i ja slikicu!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nives sad ti probaj da ne piskis do petka! Sizifov posao! Stvarno ti od srca zelim da za 9 mj urlas u bolovima! (si vidla koje divne zelje a? Hahaha)
A jel mogu i ja dobiti sljikicu u inbox?

Cure jel vas inace boli na dan O ili ? Meni sad bed ak je danas krenula O ujutro da bude do navecer dok se ja i dragi prikopcamo (  :Wink:  ) vec mogla proci jer je to vise od 12h. Doduse i jucer smo pokrili al tak sam ko malo dijete, skroz mi nevjerojatno da je ista od toga ostalo u meni XD

Toliko o mojim izvjestajima. I da, sluzi i dalje nikave bez obzira na osjetljive jajnike...

----------


## xavii

Nivesa, znas pravilo, trudna si dok se ne dokaze suprotno, pa prema tome uzivaj u t hihi

----------


## nivesa

Cure poslala sam vam

----------


## 1latica

Jagodica moj ginekolog kaže da boli pred O tj. dok folikul postiže max veličinu, ne i sama O... Ma ko će znati te detalje. Večeras napravite zadaću.
Ives uvala na petici  :Razz:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nives prvo nisam nis skuzila dok nisam povecala. To su najvise krive ove rukavice plave koje nisam mogla prestat gledat haha!

Latice fala puno na odg. Onda veceras ko sto Rihanna kaze "work, work, work, work, work!" I nakon toga pol sata lezanja. Doduse.
Recimo ak moj mob racuna 7.4 O sa M od 28dc. Onda bi za c od 26d to taman bio 5.4. jelda?

Navijajte za mene veceras hahahaha!

Ives, wazzup? ^^

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Svasta sam ja tu gore sad napisala  :lool: 
Ugl ak mob racuna ciklus 28dana i O 7.4. Onda jel moguce da za c od 26 dana O bude 5.4.

S time da mi M uvijek pogodi (dan simo-tamo)

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, ugledaj se na laticu.. vidiš ona je danas dobila 5  :Laughing:   "work!work!work!work!work..He see me do mi"  :Laughing:  
Prva si počela s tom pjesmom (prestrašno kak ju nevolim ali eto kak si me navukla) !!!  :Razz:

----------


## 1latica

Joj jagodice mrzim app za plodne dane. Nije svaki ciklus žene jednak. Evo primjer kod mene, ciklus 30 +/- dan, na folikulometriji O jedan ciklus 12 dan, idući ciklus O 18 dan. Druga faza ciklusa mi je trajala jedan mjeseca  18 dana, drugi 11. Pravilo je da
pravila nema.
Hajde pokušaj prespavati s plivačima u sebi. Nakon keksa nema ustajanja. Držim fige.  :Kiss: 
Ives ako sam ja sjedi 5, onda ste TM i ti sjedi 5+++  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma znam ja da je to sve bzvz al daje mi bar neki uvid tipa kolko traju ciklusi i tak.
A probala sam ja i to da nakon keksa odem spat ali nije urodilo plodom. A ja ko ja uvijek nekaj zaboravim i moram se po nekaj dic.
Ali jel ima to stvarno veze? Jer ako pomaze nebum se dizala do jutra!

Fakat latica mi bacila bubu u uho.

----------


## Ives000

Latice bome smo rasturali.. još sam da upali!!! 

Jagodice.. ima ti to veze. A i doktori savjetuju ležati bar pola sata poslje odnosa. Neka dragi malo skakuće dok ti ležiš!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Neka dragi malo skakuće dok ti ležiš!



E pa ovo ti je dobar savjet i ZA VRIJEME keksa!!

(takoder i za vrijeme posjeta svekrve, u trenutcima kad je sudoper pun suda, u vrijeme proljetnog ciscenja te pranja prozora!)

----------


## xavii

Nego nivesa koji je ratni plan, kad opet piskis? :D

----------


## nivesa

> Nego nivesa koji je ratni plan, kad opet piskis? :D


Hahaha ne znam. Ujutro mozda. Strah me iskreno sada

----------


## xavii

Ma mozes ti to, salji opet kad napravis, drzim fige  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Cure ponovila sam. Nista...minus je ipak

----------


## 1latica

> Cure ponovila sam. Nista...minus je ipak


Nivesa draga, jako mi je žao  :Shock: 
Dal je to onda test pogriješio, il je biokemijska trudnoća??  :Sad: 
Šaljem virtualni  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

A dva tesko da su pogrjesila. Al iskreno ne znam vise kaj bi mislila.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nives dosla sam samo radi tebe. Jbt ja ti se divim, meni bi na tvom mjestu kosa popadala cim bi vidla test. 
Jesi koristila sve iste ili razlicite? Joj draga moja, drzi se.  :grouphug: 

Samo da vam kazem da sam vas poslusala i prespavala s plibacima u sebi,  barem onima koji nisu odma iscurili. Danas opet nekaj streca znaci po tom jos nije bila O

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - žao mi je... ali ipak se nadam da ćeš se opet ugodno iznenaditi  :grouphug: 

Jagodice - sva si vrijedna, ja često prespavam sa plivačima ali samo jer mi se ne da dizati iz kreveta  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Nivesa ne znam što reći, stvarno mi je žao  :Kiss: 
Jagodice super, za spavanac s plivačima. Nema zabušavanja, i dalje budite vrijedni  :Very Happy: 
Mona, ja kao i ti, od lijenosti ne ustajem  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Nives dosla sam samo radi tebe. Jbt ja ti se divim, meni bi na tvom mjestu kosa popadala cim bi vidla test. 
> Jesi koristila sve iste ili razlicite? Joj draga moja, drzi se. 
> 
> Samo da vam kazem da sam vas poslusala i prespavala s plibacima u sebi,  barem onima koji nisu odma iscurili. Danas opet nekaj streca znaci po tom jos nije bila O


Jagodica ima i gorih stvari. Nisam uzela to zdravo za gotovo. Bas sam rekla jednoj forumasici dok crta ne bude tak tamna da ju vidim.sa susjedovog balkona ne prihvacam ju kao pozitivnu.
Koristila.sam 3 razlicita testa.
Fisrst sign clear blue i mini gravignost.

----------


## CHIARA...

Nivesa zao mi je. I ja sam se sad ulogirala samo da vidim sta je sa tobom.  :Kiss:  Mozda su testovi razlicite osjetljivosti pa su ti zato oni prvi pozitivni, a ovaj ne. 
Ja sam jutros bila na fm i O samo sto nije. Happy sam jer smo dobili obrazac da pocnemo prikupljati nalaze za inseminaciju. Ako za drugi mjesec budu spremni onda krecemo. 6 i 7 mj inseminacija, a ako ne upali na jesen VTO. I pitala sam dr za spotting pa mi je rekao da ga podsjetim kad mi prođe O da mi da duphastone. 
Svih vas sad pozdravljam pa cu tipkati malo kasnije jer sad ne stignem.

----------


## nivesa

Chiara mislim da bi svaki sad vec pokazao. Ne znam.
Ajde bacaj se sad na posao. Ne gubi vrijeme i nedaj muzu da predahne

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 5.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~52.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~15.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
*

----------


## CHIARA...

> Ajde bacaj se sad na posao. Ne gubi vrijeme i nedaj muzu da predahne


Tek navecer. On je na poslu, a i ja sad idem u drugu smjenu. Navecer cemo, nadam se da nece biti kasno.
Stvarno mi je zao sto nema druge crtice. Draga drzi se.

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara*, nemoj ti zanemarit ni ovaj ciklus, tko zna!!! Možda se baš ugodno iznenadite! 
Samo vi to sve dobro pokrijte.  :Wink:   Ako i ne uspije, bar imate još šansi  :Love:  

*Nivesa*  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives pokrit cemo. Valjda nece biti kasno navecer.  :rock:

----------


## Ives000

Neće, jer ako i dodje danas do ovulacije, momcima treba 45min  da dodju do jajne stanice  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

> Cure ponovila sam. Nista...minus je ipak


Bas nista se ne vidi? Aj sad nek mi netko objasni zasto se na onom testu pokazala crtica?????
Ja ipak mislim da bi trebala sutra ponovit...

----------


## nivesa

> Bas nista se ne vidi? Aj sad nek mi netko objasni zasto se na onom testu pokazala crtica?????
> Ja ipak mislim da bi trebala sutra ponovit...


Jedino moje logicno objaasnjenje je biokemijska po ne znam koji puta.
Stvarno ne znam.
Chiara nece bit kasno. Samo ti hopsi 
 :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Narancica inbox sam ti poslala

----------


## Narancica000

> Narancica inbox sam ti poslala


Sat vremena sam pokusavala sliku ti poslat... evo umorila sam se haha
All se slazes da ju stavim ovdje, PA nek cure kazu svoje misljenje?

----------


## nivesa

Moze. Stavi.

----------


## Narancica000

http://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/...psqywyvwpz.jpg

----------


## xavii

Ovo je ona slika od jucer ili od danas??

----------


## nivesa

Ja ne vidim sliku 
:/
Xavi ne znam na koju mislis

----------


## nivesa

Vidim samo smajlica. Idem probat preko foruma bas a ne preko talpatalka

----------


## nivesa

To je od jucer popodne

----------


## Tanita14

*Nivesa*, draga, ne znaš je li biok. dok ne napraviš betu. Čudno je da ti je par ciklusa za redom biok. Kad je meni baby check pokazao sjenu jedan dan, drugi dan ništa, otišla sam vaditi krv. Beta 0. Test pogriješio. Molim te, radi sebe, odi izvadi betu da vidiš jel se uopće što događalo, a zatim obavezno se javi ginu bez obzira na rezultat. Znam da ti je vjerovatno već muka od doktora i svega, ali bez obzira na trudnoću, radi sebe, odi doktoru, napravi osnovne krvne pretrage, hormone, briseve... Ne znam jesi li što u zadnje vrijeme radila, ali moraš od nekud krenuti. Nemoj čekat M. Nazovi gina i dogovori pregled.

Veeeeeliki  :grouphug:  ti šaljem.

----------


## nivesa

Pripremam se psihofizicki za sve skupa i bacam se na posao.

----------


## nivesa

Vadila sam betu prvi put kad je bilo tak. Beta 1. Ne pada mi na pamet bacat opet lovu na to.
Nikad prije mi se nije dogodio poz test pa nista. Niti sjene nije bilo. Jedan jedini put u sve ove god prije ovih zaredanih. I tad je bila postena "sjena"

----------


## Tanita14

> Pripremam se psihofizicki za sve skupa i bacam se na posao.


 :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - jesi prije vadila hormone i to? Kakvi su bili? Štitnjača? Ostalo? Ajde Brzo po nove nalaze  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Mona sve sam vadila. Acl jedini van  normale. 
Al nisam vec dugo pa ne znam kak je kaj. Stitnjaca je isto bila ok. 
PCOS se ocito razbuktao. Morat cu po nove nalaze

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo, kavicaa!

----------


## MAMI 2

Samo da vam javim da je ludilo počelo, a najbolje od svega što smo se sexnuli u totalno nevrijeme, ali ne jače je id mene. Osjetim svako mali pikanje u jajnicima i od jtra me peru valunzi i šta ja radim, u vlaku ranom zorom istražujem simptome. Kao da to do sada nisam 100 puta pročitala. Bože spasi me ludila.

----------


## Tanita14

Mami, ako te tjesi, meni su stalno ruke hladne, a znojim se.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami zelim ti da ovo bude zadnji put u dugo vremena da gledas simptome  :Wink: 

Nives jel bu ti dala suseda na balkon?  :lool:   Kaxi kaj? Kaj ima?

Ives di si ti nestala? Jel se desava kaj?

Evo mi i jucer popodne rijesili hahaha. I ostala lezati s jastukom pod dupeton pol sata (kad me dragi pogledo rekla sam mu da treniram njegovu plivacku ekipu) a iscurilo tek poslije par sati kad sam se nasmijala  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

*Mami* moja ovo je već nešto!!!! Ajme jedva čekam da pišneš test. 

*Jagodice* ma ja sam tu.. škiljim iz prikrajka.. i pratim vas u stopu! (Hahah kak ovo psihotično zvući  :Laughing:  
U glavnom ništa se ne događa.. simptomčeki su me napustili pa se psihički  pripremam za drugi ciklus..i tako. 
Dobila sam nekakav bjeli krem iscjedak gratis  pa sam sad na acidosalus vaginaletama i lactogyn probiotiku.. nadam se da mi budem pomoglo. I dalje idem ko kokoš u 9h spavati a ak se ne moram 150 puta ustati da odem na wc onda me  valunzi operu da ne znam što me snašlo... sva sam neka pošemperena!!!  :Rolling Eyes:   to bi ukratko bilo to.. danas *9dpo* još malo pa budemo saznali prvu istinu!!!

A ti  jagodice  drugi put nemoj smijat i bokove na pol sata u zrak!!! Pa ne bude nist iscurilo!!!  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

> Mami, ako te tjesi, meni su stalno ruke hladne, a znojim se.


Tako je i meni bilo u trudnoči  :Love:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cuj ovu Ives, nema simptoma. Samo iscjedak, umor, pisanje, valunzi... Hahaha

I sam da se zna teta Ives bokovi su bili u zraku dobrih pol sata a iscurilo je tam negdje nakon 3-4 sata.
I jagodica se nikad nebu prestala smijati!
Hahaha kak mi nareduje bas je slatka!

----------


## 1latica

Mami, nikad se ne zna.. šaljem vibrice za dva stupića  :Smile: 
Jagodice super za keksić svaki, nastavite i dalje tako!
Ives, hajde nam daj malo bliži dpo  :Smile: 
Tko će dočekat 15... Daleko je, a već tamo 12 bi testić pokazao nešto  :Very Happy: 
Pozdrav svima, lijepo vrijeme pa idemo vani jest, šteta biti u stanu i provesti dan u kuhinji.

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodice* oni najjaci su ostali unutra u niskom startu  :Smile:  
*Ives* ja sam za da ne piskis prije 15 dpo... cisto da se postedis dodatnog stresa  :Taps:  You don't need this!

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice pa ti si maher ja neuspijem lezat mirno pola sata. Nivesa ti testovi bas zezaju,zao mi je. Dragi stigo iz os s nalazima i na jednom pise izolirana e.koli. Sta to sada znaci jel to da ju ima ili?

----------


## Ives000

> I jagodica se nikad nebu prestala smijati!


To je govor! Ne daj se ti zajeb**at, reci ti njima  :Laughing:  

Latice... i ja bi rado da je 25dpo hahahaha i da već na debelo znam kakvo je stanje..  :lool:  

Narancice.. za sad mi dobro ide..  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> To je govor! Ne daj se ti zajeb**at, reci ti njima


Tak je! Svako ko me pokusa zaje bu videl kaj je kmica, kaj je mrak!
 :Laughing: 

P.s. Mene jucer i prekjucer dole boluckalo stalno po malo. Danas je mirnije. Znaci kao da O nastupa ili je prosla?
Sluzi nema ali ono malo iscjetka je onak vodenasto. 
Nema mi druge nego i dalje hopsati cupsati. (yeeeee-haw!!)

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 6.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~53.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~16.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

*

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice tko je još umro od hopsanja???? (korumpirani političari, tajkuni itd.. u zagrljaju dama večeri se ne računaju  :Rolling Eyes:  ) a to sam i onako gledala samo na filmovima  :Laughing:  

Samo navali.. bez straha! I vibram da upali ovaj ciklus *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - mislim da to znaci da ju ima, tako je meni pisalo za Ureaplazmu, da je izolirana, a to nije dobro :/

Ives - jao tko ce dočekati taj 15.dpo, kao da je vrijeme nekad brže letilo  :Smile: 

Super, bit ce lijep vikend... Drugi tjedan očekujem mengu... I krećem u akciju, do ljeta planiram biti trudna. I kraj.

----------


## Anka91

Joj meni sad jos i to. I to pise da je u ejakulatu sad ce vjerovatno dr odgodit op. Nista moram se dobro naoruzati strpljenjem.

----------


## nivesa

Anka jesi ti radila briseve?
Jer ako ima on velika je vjerojatnost da imas i ti..
Pratim vas al mi je ludnica danas.  .
Puflica (pas) mi je jako bubana pa smo morale vetu i svasta nesta.

----------


## Anka91

Nisam ja sam narucena 16.5 kod gin znaci da ju onda trazim da mi napravi briseve ili da joj kazem da dragi ima

----------


## MAMI 2

E. Coli je bakterija najčešće povezana s urinarnim trakzom a kod muškaraca se pokaže u ejakulatu jer je ista cijeb za sve. Antibiotici i brusnica.

----------


## nivesa

Ja bih ti svakak preporucila da da.
Jer iako je u urinarnom traktu sumnjam da svaki put prije odnosa ide na pranje i poliranje 
 :Wink: 
Ako sam sa svojim bakterijama ikaj naucila onda je to da se gadure razmnoze di i kad se najmanje nadas.

----------


## MAMI 2

Slažem se, bolje provjerit.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## CHIARA...

Da vam se pohvalim, i mi smo bili vrijedni. Danas na fm potvrđena ovulacija koju smo naravno pokrili i odlezala sam do jutra tako. Od danas pijem i duphastone 2 puta na dan. Moram krenuti prikupljati nalaze za inseminaciju koja ce biti iduci mjesec.

----------


## xavii

Ja sam prikupila sve nalaze, brisevi ok, hormoni ok koliko mi se cini, papa test iduci tjedan gotov nadam se da i on bude ok. I onda smisliti sta s tim hahah nivesa stanje?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene je strah samo hoce li brisevi biti dobri jer to me nitko jos do sada nije slao raditi.

----------


## nivesa

Mami kod mene mrtvo sve.

----------


## nivesa

Xavii nista

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke.. 
*xavii* super da si prikupila sve nalaze, a još bolje da su svi dobri.. sad ko doktora na dogovor kako i šta dalje.  

*Chiara*
..od sveg srca navijam da uspijete još ovaj ciklus i da ne moraš na insem. Sretno draga. Sad samo budite vrijedni a ostalo je u Božjim rukama. 

*Ankice*, baš kako ti je mami napisala, antibiotici i brusnica.. brusnicu može biti i u kapsulama, negdje sam pročitala da tako ima najbolji učinak. Držim  :fige:  da sredite tu gaduru!!!! 

*MonaLi* to je stav!!! Samo uporno i doći ćeš ti brzo do svog mirisnog smotuljka sreće.  :Wink:  

Eto curke, a ja sam sve uvjerenija da idem po nove klomifene.. jer i ovo malo simptoma što sam imala je nestalo.  Tako da sam danas naručila novu turu klomifena, i nemojte me špotat al fakat se ne osječam trudno!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - neka je klomifen spreman, ali šanse su ti jednake i sa i bez simptoma, tako da samo pozitivno. Ako je ipak plus, kupim ja tvoj klomifen, Hehe  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, ima li kavice???
Xavii super za uredne nalaze. Javi nam što ginekolog predlaže za dalje.
Chiara, šaljem vibrice za dva sutupića :Smile: 
ives trudno sam se počela osjećati tamo negdje sa 8tt. Držim ti fige.
Anka vjerujem da ćeš po difoltu dobiti i ti terapiju zajedno s TM. 
Dan je predivan, idemo na izlet s prijateljima, uživajte cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 7.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~54.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
**Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~17.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi*, ma ako je plus, ja ti poklanjam klomifene  :Kiss:  
*Latice*, ma sve ti ja to znam al stalno uspoređujem kako mi je bilo prvi put i sada.. 
i onda vidm da sam prvi put imala ful simptome, bolne grudi, napuhnutost, 
valunzi, umor, prištići po licu, mučnina... a sada baš ništa. 
No dobro, fakat ću se morat strpit  do srijede jer jedino ću tada saznati kakvo je stanje.
Tebi želim lijep provod s ekipicom. Mozak na pašu i uživancija. 
 Ja se i danas ubijam od posla.  :cupakosu:  :gaah:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bok curke. 
Nives kak je pasic? Kaj se desilo? Jel bolje sad?

Mi smo jucer malo zakazali al budemo veceras nastavili di smo stali. Ak nis drugo bar se udvostrucio volumen!

----------


## Narancica000

Bookic. Evo jedna popodnevna kavica  :Coffee:  uh, bas mi je trebala! Osjecam se umorno, napuhano, nekakva tupa bol u trbuhu, mislim da je M tuu negdje... ovih dana. Finally  :drama: 




> Mi smo jucer malo zakazali al budemo veceras nastavili di smo stali. Ak nis drugo bar se udvostrucio volumen!


Jagodice, sigurna sam da ak je O bila jucer, plivaci od prekjucer su obavili svoj posao :D

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - dobrodošla u ljubičice  :Smile:  vidim da si nisi napisala dobrodošlicu hahaha

Ja se bas vratila sa pecanja, jedva gledam... Dan u prirodi bas izmori čovjeka, odo odspavat malo  :Smile:  uživajte u predivnom vikendu!!

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*  :Kiss:   :Love:  baš lijepo od tebe. 
Hvala na dobrodošlici!!! 
Evo još malo odbrojavam!!!  :scared: 

Jesi se naspavala???

*Narancice* ova tvoja menga je baš otišla na godišnji!!! Nadam se da te neće još dugo ovako maltretirat  :Undecided:  

*Jagodice* ma ne brigaj! Jedan dan više,manje.. samo vi nastavite  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma legla na pola sata pa isla pomoć dragom da ispeče strudlu od sira, špinata i blitve...  Bome smo ju dobro napravili  :Smile:  sa integralnim korama... Preporučam svima koji paze na liniju  :Smile: 

Narancice - jel ti se inače događa da ovoliko čekaš? Meni kad je jednom tako zakasnila, i drugi put je, i treći... A sad se vise ni ne usudim čekati da dođe nego pijem pils.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives kaj imaaaa? Sad kad si poljubicastila ima i da piskis u boji! Rozoj ili plavoj ovisi o tome koji carobni stapic piskis hahaha!

Narancica ja ti pojima nemam za svoju O kad je i dal je. Rekla sam sad prek ljeta cemo jos DIY nacin a onda oko zime cu se pokrenut i probat dogovorit folikulometriju.

Mona kak si ti nama?

Nives kak pasic?

----------


## Ives000

A ne znam, to je neka boja između roze i ljubičaste, ma koja god boja da bude, sam nek' bude! 
Meni je svejedno  :lool:

----------


## MAMI 2

Kavicaaaaa!

----------


## Šiškica

Oprostite u velikoj sam guzvi , valjda u skladu s tim dosla je i M jako rano tako da mi je danas vec 6 dc.

Ak se ponovi i ovaj ciklus morat cu doktoru.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 8.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~55.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Limeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



**MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~18.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Šiškice oprosti prekasno sam vidjela tvoju objavu, sutra ispravljam. 

Jutro svima, lijep je dan danas.   :Smile:

----------


## Petticoat

Jutro cure! Da vam jos malo razvedrim dan.Nakon dve i pol god. pokusavanja imamo pozitivne testice, i pozitivnu betu, je mala ali je doktorica zadovoljna a ja jos vise.
U pon. nova beta.Mislim da onima koji ne znaju razlog, kojima su svi nalazi uredu HSG uveliko pomogne.
Eto curke a sto se tice simptoma malo su zarile cicke i mucninina , pa dva dana nis da sam se uplasila i sada svaki drugi dan, pa dva zaredom i tako nema pravila, ali jos je rano.zgaravica isto na momente, pikanje dolje pa bol malo u jednom jajniku, malo u drugom i tako svasta nesto...da i smjeh cicke jedan dan napuhane, pune drugi dan prazne, treci opet pune i tako...
Evo cure samo pozitivno, znam da nije lako ali eto nama je uspjelo uspjet ce i vama!

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutroooo! Obozavam ovako plavo nebo bez tracka oblaka!
Danas dragi, pasonja i ja u setnju! Treba iskoristiti dan!

Opet sam prespavala s malcima al sam osjetila usred noci kak cure!
(Malci- eng. Minion. Spermij - mini on tj. mali on)  :lool: 


Drage moje zelim svim majkama SRETAN MAJCIN DAN, i svima nama skupa da dogodine ta cestitka vrijedi za sve nas!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Petti!!!! Koja divna vijest! Iako te ne znam bas dobro vjeruj mi da si mi jos vise uljepsala dan!!
Cestitam ti od srca i zelim da sve bude u redu, dosadno i mirno!

Cuvaj se!! (rekla bi ti i da mazis busu al to je Ivesin punchline haha)

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala jagodice, nadamo se najboljem!Zelim vam svima isto sto prije!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutroooo kavica
Petticoat cestitke i od mene. Da cujemo recept kako vam je uspjelo nakon 2 i pol god.  :Smile:  Jel HSG pomogao u tome?
Jagodica kako si krenula s tim malcima, bit ces trudna sigurno. Nije ni cudo da cure van koliko si ih puta ubacila unutra.  :Laughing: 
Ives ima li simptoma? Kad se radi test? 
Mona u kojoj si ti sad fazi? Jos malo pa mozes i test nabaciti. Sta ste na dijeti cim kuhate integralno?
Mami, Siskica sigurno ste u guzvi cim ne tipkate.
Anka kako je? Kako muz?
Xavi super za nalaze. Sad u akciju.
Narancica nadam se da ce ti M uskoro doci da se ne patis vise.
Latica hvala ti draga na vibrama. PS: samnom je radila jedna Latica pa me za to ime vezu lijepe uspomene.
Nivesa sta ima kod tebe? Kako je pas?
Ja se spremam jos malo za popodnevnu smjenu, a vi ostale uzivajte u ovom prekrasnom danu sto vise mozete.

----------


## 1latica

Dan curke.
Petti čestitam na stupićima, neka bude sve do kraja uredno  :Very Happy: 
Ives, eto stigla ti nama u gornji dom, pa  sretno u ljubičicama  :Kiss: 
Chiara, nadam se da je Latica bila dobra žena, baš kao što ime kaže  :Smile: 
Jagodice uživajte u prirodi, pazi se sunca. Ja sam izgorila jučer, glupača se sunčala, sada sam ko rak 
crvena  :Undecided: 
Idem zvati mamu, da se uguramo kodnjih na ručak. Uopće mi se ne da kuhati  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Latica je bila dobra. Cestitaj mami Majcin dan i onda se usput uguraj na rucak. Tako bih i ja da ne moram sada ici na posao.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

VChiara iz tvojih slova u moju busu. Velis guzva im je nutra a? A cuj dragi ne voli velka okupljana vidi se da je to njegova ekipa!

Latice mazi se jogurtom. Malo bus si po kiselom smrdila ali pali! Fino puno jogurta, i isprati jedno 20min nakon kad je osusi. I aloe vera ak imas danas di kupit!

Pusam vas sve!

----------


## Tanita14

Petti, cestitam draga, i nek je uredna do kraja! Koliko si T i kolika ti je beta?

Latica, prvi zgorenac, ha?  :Smile:  

Jagodice, mozes i ne moras ostati lezati, iako ti se cini da sve izadje van, puno njih ostane u tzv casici. Ja nisam poslije sexa lezala, odmah sam se isla prati  :Smile: 

Siskice, zao mi je za M.

Ljubicice, ima li novosti?

Svim majkama, a nama koje cemo to tek postati, sretan Majcin dan  :Kiss:

----------


## LadyB

Curke moje, drage moje snazne zene na odbrojavanju, dok vam ovo pisem moj mis spava uz mene i ja sam najsretnija zena na svijetu  :Smile:  Dosao nam je nas najveci poklon na svijetu..NAPOKON! javljam se koji dan dok sam došla sebi jer mi je porod bio tezak meni i bebi, ali prošlo je sve relativno brzo za prvorotku (od pucanja vodenjaka do zadnjeg tiska 6h) i mali Fran je došao na svijet dug 51cm i 3500g...
moj suprug i ja smo van sebe od sreće nakon svega i svima vam želim da to jednog dana osjetite jer vrijedi svo ovo breme koje sam imala na ovom putu..

Puše od nas  :Kiss:

----------


## Tanita14

Lady, draga, cestitam i tebi, i tati i malom Franu! Uzivajte svaki trenutak u maloj velikoj srecici! Pusa

----------


## MonaLi

Petti - čestitam od srca i zelim ti sve najbolje dalje  :Smile: 

LadyB - prekrasno, čestitam i zelim vam puno lijepih trenutaka zajedno.  :Wink: 

Chiara - ja sam u fazi čekanja M pa onda malo nakon toga krećem sa klomifenom, nista od testova ovaj mjesec jer nemam ja ni ovulacije... Uopće nisam vise u tom filmu... Napadam od idućeg ciklusa, ali samo jedna tableta dnevno sto mozda nece biti ni dosta za ovulaciju ali tako krećemo pa ćemo vidjeti kako reagiram  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče!
Mi bili na putu.
Lady čestitam, uživajte!
Petti čestiammm! 
Ives kako su ti, ima li simptoma?
Jagodice nadam se da je ovo tvoj mjesec!
Latice nadam se da ne peče jako.
Nivesa jesi li možda ponovo piškila?
Tanita kako si ti?

----------


## CHIARA...

Lady cestitam i uzivajte.
Mami kamo ste bili na putu?

----------


## MAMI 2

U BiH.

----------


## nivesa

Lady cestitam !! Uzivajte! Cure ko kaj piski?

----------


## nivesa

Mami piskila sam prekjucer popodne. Nema nista.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Ima li koga za kavu?

----------


## nivesa

Mami ja sam uvijek za

----------


## Limeta

Jutro svima!! 
Prije svega Lady cestitam, uzivajte u svojoj sreci!! 
Ja se, kao što sam i napisala u zadnjoj poruci povlačim sa liste nakon što je prosao i ovaj ciklus..zato molim te *Ives* da me brises..
I dalje cu Vas pratit ali ne želim više ovako nastaviti.. svima curama zelim puno sreće i nadam se uskoro nekom novom plusiću!!! 
Pozzz  :Kiss:  .*

----------


## MAMI 2

:grouphug: Limeta

----------


## nivesa

Limeta  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Lady cestitke od srca! Jeste ti i bebac oke? Jel bio muz na porodu pod kakvim je on dojmovima?
Jako mi se svida ime Fran! Nadam se da si oke!
Uzivaj u tome sto si postigla. Tvoja poruka je pravi boost nade!

----------


## Petticoat

Hvala curke!!hvala!!!
Chiara vjerujem da je Hsg pomogao iako je nalaz bio uredu vjerojatno je malo procistio puteve  :Smile: 
Recept cekala pozitivnu lh trakicu i eto...nesto kao da mi se nakon hsg ili se samo mozda potrefilo ali kao da se sve unormalilo, prije mi je lh trakica bila pozitivna par puta kroz ciklus a sada samo  jednom, ali ful varira jednom je bila pozitivna 20dc, a nekad 13.14 dc.
Tanita beta mi je bila 148 na 33dc danas sam ponovila cekam nalaze da vidimo jel pravilno raste, nadamo se najboljem!!!!
LadyB cestitam, mali Fran dobrodosao!!


Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 9.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~56.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~19.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
** 
*

----------


## Ives000

Bokić cure  :mama:  evo i mene!

*Petii*, čestitam draga, želim ti sretnu i urednu trudnoću do kraja.  :Heart: 
Jako lijepe vijesti vidim, pa tako nastavlja i naša *Lady* u tom tonu...
mila.. tako mi je drago zbog tebe. Hvala dragom Bogu sa ste nam dobro. 
Mazite se, i uživajte u ovim predivnim trenutcima. Napokon ste jedno uz drugo.  :Love:  

Eto curke kod mene 12dpo, i nema ništa od simptoma. Naravno da nisam izdržala
do 15 dpo  :Rolling Eyes:  jutros sam pišnula jednoga minusa! Ali su me razveselile tete iz ljekarne koje
su mi javile da mi stižu klomifenčeki.. pa sam se odmah oraspoložila  :Smile:

----------


## Ninci

Curke, evo i mene, dok sam vas iscitala zadnja dva tjedna.. 
prijavljujem da sam napunila 10TT jucer! cekam pregled krajem tjedna :Cekam: 

prasinjam vas da se sto prije na listi neki (II) pojavi :grouphug: 

*Tanita*, cestitke na plusicu; *Lady*, cestitke na spomotuljku :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ajde vidjet ćemo hoće li M doći ili ne, ako ništa, idući ciklus smo zajedno na klomifenima, wuhuuu :D Možda skupa pređemo na neki drugi podforum? hihih

Ja sam završila turu duphastona danas ujutro, ali prvi put me cicke ne bole, uopće. Inače već na pol boli ko ludo, a sada ništa... Nekako sumnjam da će uskoro doći M...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 1latica

Dan curke, kasnim na kavicu jutros.
Išla sam kod dr, jer imam osip od sunca, pa sam dobila ranom zorom
injekciju u guzu. Došla doma i zakomila 3 sata.
Sada sam super, osipa duplo manje.
Lady, čestitam od srca na dečkiću  :Heart: 
Mami nadam se da ste uživali i odmorili se na putu.
Chiara, mama i sveki su od MM dobile po buket cvijeća, tako da smo ručali kod mame,
a večerali kod mame MM... Danas ne trebamo ni jesti  :Laughing: 
Petti, super za HSG koji je predhodio stupićima, samo nek se beta pravilno podupla..
Sretno i javi nam  :Very Happy: 
Ninci, sretno na pregledu.
Ives, žao mi je zbog negativnog testa. Nek idući ciklus Klomići stvarno
donesu +
Ostale cure, što ima novog?? Piki li tko uskoro?
Jutros mi se javila cura koja je bila samnom u postupku, nakon 2 neuspješna IVFa i 
3 godine borbe s neplodnošću (muški faktor, jaaakooo loš spermiogram), trudna je
prirodno 6 tjedana  :Smile:  Čuda postoje!

----------


## Petticoat

Cure beta danas 699 dakle  super u prosli cet je bila 148...sipam vas sve prasinom i sada samo pozitivno dalje!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Cure mene nije bilo par dana imala sam smrtni slucaj u obitelji. Sad vas citam sve sto sam propustila i bas sam se razveselila. Cestitam buducim mamama i zelim vam kako se kaze dosadnu i skolsku trudnocu.

----------


## Anka91

Tj. buducoj mami,sva sam se smotala. Lady a tebi cestitam na bebacu!

----------


## Petticoat

Nema vete, bitne su zelje

----------


## CHIARA...

Samo da vas pozdravim na brzinu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Petti bravo za betu..kada imaš prvi uzv pregled?

----------


## Narancica000

Ja zakasnila na sve moguce kave danas haha :D 

Neki dan sam cula za vrkutu? Jel tko ima iskustva pa da nesto napise o tome... bas me zanima iz prve ruke... puse svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancica - ja sam pila samo vrkutu ali mi je onda kasnila M mjesec dana, mislim da ju treba piti malo duže ali pila sam čaj za zaštitu žena, tako se zove. U njemu ima mix svega, i vrkuta isto. E taj mi je bio super, dobivala sam M svakih 28 dana u 9 ujutro. Nisam mogla vjerovati. Opće ne znam zašto sam prestala... Mislim da se pije 3 mj pa pauza ili tako nesto.
Ali nekima i samo vrkuta tako djeluje.

----------


## Petticoat

Ives danas sam bila kod dr. da joj pokazem betu ali je na bolovanju ovaj tj. Ne ide mi se kod druge jer ova zna svu moju pov. bolesti upoznata je sa svime.jedino sto je spominjala bolovanje prosli tjedan, ali nisam imala potrebe jer sam jos ovaj na g.o. sad nakon ove bete smo se trebale sve dog.Pricekat cu, sta cu...ne znam kad je spominjala bolovanje je mislila na strogo mirovanje ili onako malo vise se pazit, ne hodat puno, dizat i tako...
Danas me od jutra toliko bole prepone da je to uzas, tako tupa bol, nesto izmedu istegnuca i upale ne znam ali sve je samo ne ugodno.

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Peti super beta, sad polako.

Ajme mene glava rastura.
Ives ddraga baš mi je žao zbog minusa.

Imamo li još piškalica?

----------


## nivesa

Ja mogu piskit stalno  :Smile: 
Hahaha 
Jutro ekipa, mami hvala za kavicu bas mi treba.
Evo mene brojim 43 dc

----------


## nivesa

Ives jos se to stigne promjenit

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, evo i mene, ima li kave?1  :Razz: 
Anka, žao mi je zbog smrtnog slučaja  :Sad: 
Petti, beta je super, na pregled ne žuri, ako nemaš nikakvih problema.
Narancica, uzimala sam Vrkutu cca godinu dana, bila mi je ok.
Ciklusi kao i do tada, al su me stvari manje bolile kad bi stigle.
Nivesa nadam se da ćešdobit uskoro, kad već nema stupića  :Undecided: 

Što ima novog cure?

----------


## Anka91

Evo i mene na kavi napokon,bas mi je falila. Latica hvala. 
Bome nas je puno u ljubicicama,mozda se zakuha jos nesta!

----------


## Ives000

Ma curke ako ne bude sad.. bude valjda sljedeći ciklus. 

MonaLi, tako je!  :Kiss:   jeste bar pokrivali dane??? 
Možda se sad situacija malo popravila pa vas iznenadi malo čudo  :Smile:  

Latice, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? 
Mami? Si piškila? 
Nivesa, ma znam.. ali ne nadam se previše.
Ipak sam imala jedan folikul i može bit i da je bio prazan.
Ako i nije upalilo.. idem dalje. Kako si mi ti? 

Jagodice, gdje si zbrisala??? 

Anka, moje saučešće.  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives danas sam bila kod dr. da joj pokazem betu ali je na bolovanju ovaj tj. Ne ide mi se kod druge jer ova zna svu moju pov. bolesti upoznata je sa svime.jedino sto je spominjala bolovanje prosli tjedan, ali nisam imala potrebe jer sam jos ovaj na g.o. sad nakon ove bete smo se trebale sve dog.Pricekat cu, sta cu...ne znam kad je spominjala bolovanje je mislila na strogo mirovanje ili onako malo vise se pazit, ne hodat puno, dizat i tako...
> Danas me od jutra toliko bole prepone da je to uzas, tako tupa bol, nesto izmedu istegnuca i upale ne znam ali sve je samo ne ugodno.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk


Ma da.  Bolje još pričekaj još se i onako ništa ne može vidjeti na uzv-u.. sad samo uživaj... odmaraj!!Brzo će dan pregleda.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - a pokrivali smo nešto, nešto ne. Sumnjam da je u par dana tabletica djelovala  :Smile:  Ali dok ne dođe M, sve je moguće hehe Ali ni nakon duphastona me sise ne bole, to me sad brine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Petticoat

Ives ja sam radila ovaj mjesec test bio je negativan 14 i 15vdan poslje ovulacije a onda 17dpo je toliko blago pozitivan da sam ga jedva vidjela tako da nije kasno vidis da su mi i betice male to je neka mrva moja 

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Petticoat

Ma jedino bi voljela svoju dr. Porazgovarat s njom jer sam uz drugo imala i letz kojim mi je odstranjeno 50% vrata maternice cisto da ste strane budem sigurna sta mogu sta ne, dali mogu normalno kao druge trudnice ili...a na pregled bi tamo negdje s 8tj. Ako se mene pita

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Stigli su mi nalazi brisa  :Smile:  Ako može mala pomoć tko zna?
Za ureplasmu mi piše da nije izolirana tako da koliko kužim to je super? napokon sam je se riješila :D

E sad drugi mi piše 
Pretraga:bakteriološki aerobno i mikološki
Nalaz: Fiziološka flora vagine
Komentar :Razz: olimorfonuklearni leukociti se ne vide

Pretpostavljam da sam i taj riješila?  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1latica

Mona nikad se ne zna. Bilo je keksića, tako da, nede uvijek ima.
Nalazi su uredni, flora je sastavni dio  :Very Happy: 
Ives stižu li stvari sada kad nema stupića??? Koristiš li Utriće?
Kod mene ništa novog, u najgorem dijelu ciklusa sam - Čekanje.
al za sada sam  :Cool:  nema nikakvih simptoma i to mi odgovara. Još 10-ak
dana i znat ćemo jesmo li šta napravili

----------


## Ives000

Danas mi je 13dpo.. neka sjenica se pojavila. Ali nisam baš najsigurnija pa ću najbolje pričekati još dan, dva.. 
Ne koristim utriće, nego duphastone  (tek s pozitivnim testom)

Mona bravoooo!!!  :Very Happy:  Riješila si beštiju

----------


## nivesa

Ives !!! Figeeee

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Nivesa  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure hvala za info...  :Kiss: 

Ives - držim figeeee!!!!! Jaooooo  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ninci

joj IVES!!  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  i brdo prasine!
sad cu svaki dan navracati vidjeti kak se razvija.

curke, bas vas ima u ljubicicama, ajmo jedan dvostruku rozi (II)

 :grouphug:

----------


## Petticoat

Vidis Ives drzim fige!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

> Danas mi je 13dpo.. neka sjenica se pojavila. Ali nisam baš najsigurnija pa ću najbolje pričekati još dan, dva..


Ma čekaj Ives, imaš sjenicu na testu za trudnoću  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 
Kako si ti skromna, onako uz put  si napisala  :Laughing: 
Ma držim fige i šaljem vibrice da sutra bude +

----------


## MonaLi

Jelda kak je skromna? Onak usput kao e da... Imam sjenicu... I nastavi nesto drugo pricat, ja da vidim sjenicu platila bi rundu svima hahah 
Ives - znam da se ne želiš nadati unaprijed ali slobodno malo veselja nabaci  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ona ne vidi bas najbolje sigurna sam 
 :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

AAAAAAAAA SJENICAAAAAAA!!!
Omg! Omg! Omg!
Drzim fige da se podeblja i potamni da u oci pika! Ives ako nam prijavis plusic bit ce mi to uranjeni rodendanski poklon!!

Mona tetkica nasa jesi poubijala sve kaj se moralo poubijati? Joj mica kad se sjetim kak si bila u bedu sve mi toplo oko srca kad vidim dobre nalaze.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodic - kako ne, ubijam sve sto mi se nađe na putu Haha 
Jesam tetkica zbog godina ili jer sam tetka? Hehe da, bas sam bila u bedu, težem... Ali eto puno sam bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke moje što se veselite zbog mene ... :škartoc:  ne znam, nisam pametna.. naućila sam slušat svoju intuiciju, a sad mi govori da ništa od toga biti neće..ali dobro. Još imam dva dana da se makar nadam. 
Imam već drugi dan dobrane bolove dolje i grčeve tako da mislim da je i menga pred vratima. Ako daj Bože bude pozitivan onda ću vam se pridružit u veselju.. šta pridružit 
Ugnjavit ću vas sa simptomima i svime..  :lool:  

Mona, jako mi je drago zbog tebe.. baš se veselim i jedva čekam da kreneš s klomifenčekima.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma kakvih godina, zato kaj si teta i otkak ti je stigla necakinja meni si ostala teta mona hahaha!

A nis zad zavuci rukave (svuci hlace) i na posao, ono, kad je cisto sve jel hahahah.

Ja sve snimam dal bu me pasica pocela kaj njusiti oko trbuha al ona njusi samo tamo di mi od hrane flek ostane hahaha!

Nives kak je tvoje klupko cupko? Sry ak sam propustila.

Kaj cujem nekakvo piskanje se spominje?

I da, petti super za betu  :Wink:  samo lijepo pazi na sebe!

P.S. Nama ak se ovaj mj uhvatilo za moj rockad budu svi saznali kad me vide da ne cugam hahahah

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica klupko evo dobro zeza po starom .

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 10.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~57.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**MonaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~**~**25.dc**


Odbrojavalice: 



mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~20.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~ 8.dc

MonaLidobro nam došla u ljubičice .Sretno!!!!*

----------


## 1latica

Ives ako te jako steže dolje, MOLIM TE izvadi ujutro betu i idi po Utrogrstane il sl.
Držim figeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Ives nisam pišlila a i nema potrebe, sptong krenuo sinoć tako da svaki čas čekam da krene.

----------


## MAMI 2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Ives da sjena bude prava crta!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Svi smo uranili da vidimo kaj Ives dela hahah (barem ja)
Jutro curke!
Hvala na kavici, sjecem ju s cokoladnim mlijekom.
Mi ohladili od pokrivanja lagano, a kod mene standardno nis se ne desava. Osim bolnih kriza koja ignoriram jer uvijek bole prije M jedno tjedan dana...

Nadam se da se danas nebu kisa spustila, i nadam se da ce nam nasa Ives usred oblacnog dana poslati tracke sunca!
Imam dobar filing...
 :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Virkam ja od 4 ujutro

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, jutros smo požurile na rodu vidjeti ima li što kod ives  :Laughing: 
Al se još ne javlja, hajde gdje si??? Jesi pikila  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke, jutro Ives  :Laughing: 

Mislim da je rekla da će sutra piškiti, nadam se da neće moći izdržati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke.. vidim ovdije pravi odbor za doček hhahaha 

Pošto stalno piškam sjene odlučila sam pričekati da mi kasni pa da onda pišnem idući test . Jer je full slaba sjena..više nije sjena sjene sad je sjena i nema mi druge nego da čekam. Krenula sam sa duphastonima pa ćemo vidjet u kojem smjeru će te moje sjene otići...

Kako ste mi vi curke?? Jel ima još piškilica?..

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja nisam dugo tu ali cak i ja sam vidjela da cure kad popiske sjenu dobiju ovu reakciju:

Juhuuuuuu! To je toooooo! Sjena je sjena i crta je crta!! Aaaaaaaaa divnoooooooooo!

Ives odi betu vadi ja ti platim  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kak sam ja sad nabrijana hahaha! Ja se ovaj mjesec svecano odricem svog plusica u svrhi podebljavanja Ivesinog!

----------


## Ives000

Hahahahah jagodice..  :Laughing:  

Nemoraš se ti odricat svojeg plusića.. ima njega dosta za sve.. nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro pokazati svoj!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives vidimo se u predradaoni za 9 (i kusur) mjeseci!  :Wink:

----------


## Petticoat

Jooj Ives bas mi je drago !!!

Poslano sa mog SM-G925F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - navijam da dobijem te Klomifene koje si naručila  :Klap: 
hahaha šalim se, ali navijam da ti neće trebati  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Oho vidim da se ovdje kuha nesta pozitivno. Ives da ta sramezljiva sjena postane pravi pravcati plus. Ja neplaniram piskit jer imam duge cikluse samo se razocaram a     i od simptoma nema ama bas nista. Svima saljem puse!

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke, ali meni je to još uvijek ništa.. baš je jako slaba sjena, a 14dpo.. ne miriši mi baš na dobro.. 
Ako bude kasnila m , pišnit ću test pa ćemo vidjet jel feštamo ili odgađamo do drugog ciklusa  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - navijam da dobijem te Klomifene koje si naručila 
> hahaha šalim se, ali navijam da ti neće trebati



Nadam se da ti ni neće trebati  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives draga znam da te strah opce se i ponadati ali nemoj se uvjeravati da "ne mirisi na dobro". Znas i sama da je obrnuta situacija da bi ti objasnjavala da je jos rano i da je sjena normalna. I ak nisam u krivu jel ti nije i zadnji put tak brljavilo s nijansama i onda potamnilo odjednom?
Nebi ni ja htjela da se nabrijes pa razricaras, ali nemoj ici ni u skroz drugu krajnost i uvjeravat se da nije dobro.
Di ti je bojanka?!  :lool: 

Probaj se zaokupit necim! 
Zaljepi si zvaku u kosu, to ce te zaokupiti!!  :lool:  (salim se nemoj!)

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica - ahahhahah najbolje savjete ikad daješ... ovaj sa žvakom je bio vrhunski  :Laughing: 

Ives - sumnjam da meni neće trebati klomifen, možda ako mi ne dođe M idućih 70 dana opet  :Rolling Eyes: 
Moja bojanka sa ebaya je jučer stigla i predivna je!!! Gdje si rekla da si svoju kupila? U kojem dućanu? Ajde malo bojaj, ima Jagodić pravo  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, ne brini ..nisam zakeljila žvakaču u kosu !! Hahaha 
Bome.. da ne bojam možda bi i pokušala i tu metodu hahaha..
 Probat ću ne razbijat puno glavu.. piškim za vikend opet..
I to je to.

MonaLi, ja sam uzela od profila u tisak mediji 79kn
Isto je prelijepa. Preko e-baya su sigurno jeftinije.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha, ma moja je bila preko 100kn na eBayu ali ima 80 strana, pa reko da imam do kraja života heheh znaci profil, Thanks. Frendica bi si uzela tu negdje  :Smile: 

Jao kako bi ja voljela sjenicu na testu... Ahhhh!

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* znaas dobro sta sjenica znaci. Ne budi skromna nego se veseli  :Very Happy:  
Svuuu srecu ti zelim i hrpu strpljenja...  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 11.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~58.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
MonaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
**mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc**

Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~21.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc



Mami dobro nam došla uljubičice.Sretno!!!*

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi* , ja ti želim čvrstu tamnu crtu,  :fige:  a ne sjenu!!! Sjena kida živce :gaah:  i čupa kosu!!  :cupakosu: 
*Narancice*, čim se uvjerim da je to zbilja TO!! Obećajem da ću se veseliti  :Bouncing:  
Jel na vidiku tvoja* m* ?

----------


## MonaLi

Nema veze, ja bi trenutno sve dala za sjenu hehehe

----------


## Zenii

Ives  :fige:  za debeli plusić!

Svim curkama želim puno sreće i da što prije dočekate svoje smotuljke :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!
Ives ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam ujutro objaviš crtu!

Kod mene sve naopako da nema spotinga pomislila bi sa sam t. Sise nabujale ko nikad.

----------


## xavii

Lady cestitam na bebacu, petti cestitam sretno do kraja !!! Ives drzim fige za sjenetinu, a mami nadam se da se iznenadis ovaj ciklus!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure...

Čini se da je M na vratima, nešto se crveni  :Smile:  (ja sam ovdje valjda jedina koja se veseli kada dođe M, i tako već 2 ciklusa...)  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali ovaj sada neće biti tako... Osim ako klomifen ne učini svoje .

Mami - inače ti nisu cicke bujne pred mengu?

Ives - jesi možda ipak na wc-u?  :Wink: 

Zenii - kako si nam?

----------


## nivesa

> Lady cestitam na bebacu, petti cestitam sretno do kraja !!! Ives drzim fige za sjenetinu, a mami nadam se da se iznenadis ovaj ciklus!!!


Tek kad vidis kolko smo ih porodile skuzis da smo tu 100 godinaa

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona nisu, mrvicu budu ali ne ovako.

Ives javi se!

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Mami a da pikiš test? Možda nas iznenadiš. Držim fige.
Ives kako si jutros?
Mona nek ti Klomifen donese tolko željene srupiće  :Very Happy: 
Kod mene nekakvo zatišje, sise ni makac, nema ih za vidjeti.. Obično nakon O narastu, ovaj put ništa. Čekam.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Tek kad vidis kolko smo ih porodile skuzis da smo tu 100 godinaa


Joj draga, a ja još prije tebe, nečija djeca će u školu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ako danas ne krene m ujutro pišam. Al krenut će ona, šanse za t. su 0.0001%.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke  :mama:  

Odmah da krenem na stvar.. nisam piškila po testu danas.. čuvam ga za sutra ili prekosutra..htjela bih da mi kasni barem jedan dan pa ću napraviti, a to je subota. 

Mona, jel je m u pitanju? 
Mami, kakvo je kod tebe stanje? 
Latice..koji je danas dpo?

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - mene uvijek cicke bole prije M ali sad sam dobila M bez ikakvih simptoma. Tako da je sve moguce :/ nema pravila, na nista ne mozes računati  :Smile: 

Ives - stigla je M, piši mi 1.dc, onako je jos jako mala ali mislim da ce danas to biti to, ako ne lako promjenilo sutra u prvi dan  :Smile: 
Sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Ives, kopam tu po forumu dal sam pisala kad mi je bila pozitivna trakica,
al nisam pronašla. Danas i je valjda negdje 5/6dpo, pojma nemam  :Laughing: 
Pita me MM a gdje su ti sise nestale  :Grin:  Smršavila sam zadnjih mjeseci
3/4 kile, tako da sam u minusu ako gledam kilažu kad sam ugledala +.
Sva mi koža visi, užas, a lijena sam vježbati  :Mad:

----------


## nivesa

> Joj draga, a ja još prije tebe, nečija djeca će u školu.


Joj mami tak sam negdje i ja..
Samo sam onda bila zarucena za jednu budalu pa nisam to tak za ozbac shvacala.
Mislila sam bude vec.
Pa kad se prvi put sa mm primili nakon 6 mj ostala sam PAF!
I eto me opet na pocetku i ni makac.
Valjda cemo i mi doc na red...

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 12.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~59.dc
zola ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~22.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
monaLi**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc**
*

----------


## Ives000

*Latice*, to se cike pripremaju da naglo nabujaju  :Grin:  
Super za kilice... ja skidam pa nikako da skinem  :Mad: 
Ali nekako sam se i prestala s tim zamarat.. 
u trudnoći se nisam puno udebljala, tako da sam sad na kilaži koju sam
imala prije prve trudnoće. :kokice: 
Ajde znaći još nekih desetak dana čekamo  :fige:  


*Nivesa*, tvoje vrijeme dolazi  :Kiss:  sigurna sam u to. Sad kad si se pokrenula sve si bliže svojoj mrvi. 
Vidjet ćeš.

----------


## Anka91

Cure jel ostalo sta kave? Bas mi treba! Upravo sam stigla iz Os,dragi je dobio da ponovi sve nalaze dr kaze da mu je jako cudno da je e. coli u ejakulatu. Operaciju nije otkazo kaze da to nesmeta za zahvat. Neznam sta da mislim sada. 
Ives od tebe ocekujem ljepe vjesti da nas sve skupa obradujes.
Mami i ti imas zadatak isti kao Ives!

----------


## 1latica

Ives nemoj se puno nadati mojim stupićima, ipak MM ima tešku OA  :Undecided: 
Anka, dobro da op nije otkazana kad ste se već pripremili na nju. Nadam se da će se nalazi popraviti

----------


## nivesa

Curke prijavljujem sutra 2 d
c.

----------


## nivesa

Sutra zovem dr. Za dogovor za pregled i sve ostalo.
Odluka je pala. Zicamo klomifene. Pa eto nadam se necemu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nives nadam se da ti je dr oke i da neces i sa njim imati problema. Nek si se odlucila, sad samo nemoj posustati ili sumnjati sama u svoje odluke. Glavom kroz zid!

Anka, bolje nek ponavlja pa da ste sigurni u tocnost nalaza. Mozda se i pozitivno iznenadis.

Mona, jel krenulo to kak spada? 

Latice kolko si u pravu tolko znaj i da je svasta moguce!

Ives hrabra odluka s tvoje strane. Ja bi ti sebicno rekla da piskis sutra a prijateljski da cekas subotu. Do tad bi trebalo biti ocito sve! Drzi se i samo hrabro.


Kod mebe standardno nis. U fazi do M sam trenutno  a ta faza mirna ko i faza oko O i faza oko M. Moj ciklus da je film bio bi neki dokumentarni ali los! Bez zivotinja i bez komentatora u pozadini. Recimo dokumentarac o travi koja raste... 
S tim mislima vas sve grlim i pozdravljam  :lool:   :grouphug:

----------


## 1latica

Nivesa žao mi je što nema stupića  :Undecided: 
Nek Klomid donese debele za cca mjesec dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - super odluka, ako ga to užicas lijepo ce te popratiti cijelu ovulaciju i oko nje i vidjeti sto se događa. Tome se i ja nadam... Ako ti tvoj gin to ne zeli raditi (ko meni moj), Odi privatno... Treba napraviti sve sto se da  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Curke, vi koje ste na Klomidu, jeste radile HSG?

----------


## MonaLi

Ja nisam, imala sam los bris a sad sam ga riješila pa slijedeći ciklus idem na HSG, a ovaj svejedno idem sa klomifenom... Pa sta bude  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Nivesa to curo! Ja vec pisem govor sta cu reci svojoj gin jer obicno kad dodem kod nje uvjek odem praznih ruku. Ta zena nista neda.
Jel ima smisla raditi HSG ako sgram nevalja?

----------


## 1latica

Anka meni gin nije dao uputnicu za HSG jer nalaz spermiograma nije dobar  :Undecided:  Na kraju je i MPO gin potvrdio da u našem slučaju nema potrebe. Ja bi zbog sebe voljela da sam napravila, npr. ako su mi jajovodi neprohodni ne bi se imala čemu nadati, ovako se nadam, vjerojatno uzalud jer sam daavno imala UP koju sam vukla bog će znati od kada, a UP zna zaštopati jajovode ako se ne liječi na vrijeme.

----------


## nivesa

Na hsg vjerojatno necu ic jer sam prije god i pol cca bila trudna zadnji put.
Gin mi je super i dat ce sta god ga zamolim. 
Od uzv do briseva pape heparina pa i klomifena. Koji su btw bili njegova ideja prije god dana.
Sutra cu ga probat nazvat ako ispijem dok sam na poslu. Ako ne u pon ujutro ga zovem kad sam doma 
 :Smile: 
Koliko se veselim toliko me strah al idemo dan po dan.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa bravo za odluku!
I menu sutra 2 dc. Stvarno bi bilo čudno da nije s obzirom da nismo baš bili aktivni u o dane.

Anka da vas novi nalazi iznenade.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kavicaaaaa!
Jutro curke! Necu opce komentirati kak je divan dan jer radim duplu smjenu -.-

Ali koja od vas moze neka iskoristi.
Nivesa super da je gin takav. 

Eto necu puno "pricati" prije kave!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bit ce da ne znam kuhati kavu  :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice ja sam tu. Kava ti je super!

----------


## 1latica

Jutro, jagodice kava je super, evo sipam duplu  :Very Happy: 
Ives kako si danas? Ima li simptoma?
Ostele cure, ima lu keksića?
Ja i dalje čekam  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure, moze i meni jedna kava. Ja sam u srijedu isla za briseve, papa test i markere. A danas sam vadila krvnu grupu, RH faktore, KKS, zeljezo, feritin... i to na 3 mjesta sam morala ici vaditi krv. Izboli su me 4 puta jer prva 2 puta nisu pogodili zilu i krv nije krenula.  :Crying or Very sad:  sad cekam nalaze i nadam se da ce biti spremni za inseminaciju.
Sta ima kod vas cure?
Ives cekam sutra i tvoju objavu?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke, ste skužile da je danas petak 13-ti???  Bit će da sam bila u pravu. Od mog testića ništa. Sjena je ostala dalje na sjeni. Tako da sam prestala danas sa duphastonima i čekam sad da dodje m. 
Klomifeni su spremi tako da startam ćim se menga udostoji doći. Mona, startamo skupa ^^  :Wink:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives si ziher da ne stigne potamnit jos?

----------


## kristinica

Drage moje velika pusa svima!! (ako me se još tko sjeća  :Smile:    Mi smo danas 14+2 i šaljem trudničkih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   Tanita i Petticoat čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :pivo:   Ladyb sretna sam zbog tebe i tvoje bebice  :mama:  Ives draga, bit ce idući ciklus sigurno debela crta  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, jesam. Danas mi je 16dpo i fakat se  već trebala
smislit oće li bit crturina podebljana ili samo sjena..!

A iskreno već mi je malo i zlo kad vidim test (di i neće kad sam ih 9 popišala)  :Laughing:  tako da sam definitivno spremna za mengu ! 

Kristinice..  :Love:  čuvaj samo svoje mrvice i mazi bušu  :Zaljubljen:  

Ma nego šta nego će bit debela crta.. mora nadoknadit ovaj zaostatak!  :pivo:

----------


## 1latica

Ives, evo virtualni  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - bemu miša i te sjene... što to opće znači ako tako stoji?
Ako ništa, možda ćemo imati termin isti mjesec  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Nemam pojma.. može bit i da je evaporacijska linija.. ne znam što bi drugo moglo biti. A možda je i biokem. 
A da bi to znala trebala bi vadit betu a sad nikako ne mogu. Tek od ponedjeljka mogu kod dr. pa ćemo vidjet.. kao i šta.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives nemoj se ljutiti sad, ali dok ti M ne dode ja i dalje sumnjam. Eto!

Kristinice kak te se nebi sjecali. Ja se bas razveselim kad nam se jave nase trudnice. 
Anka, ako citas, jesu popustile mucnine? Ninci, kak si ti?

Kaj je s nasom Tanitom? Kad ne pratim druge teme pa nis ne znam!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 13.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~60.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~23.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
**nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc**
**mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**2.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

> Ives nemoj se ljutiti sad, ali dok ti M ne dode ja i dalje sumnjam. Eto!


 :Love:  ma trudna ja  dok se ne dokaže suprotno!  :Laughing:

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodice* ajd i za mene sumnjaj, moja evo jos nije dosla  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Kavica!! 
Ako danas m nestigne sutra radim testic,strah me razocarenja al ubi i ova neizvjesnost. Sinoc sam primjetila krv i bila sam uvjerena da ce jutros stici al nista. Sad cu vidjet ako nedode tokom dana test je spreman

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Anka, narančice,ives~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ne stigne vještica.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutaaaar!
Anka kolko su inace ciklusi?
Narancica kakvo je kod tebe stanje? Evo i ti si mi sumnjiva. Cijeli gornji dom mi nesto sumnjiv!

Ives M stici ili ne stici pitanje je sad?

Pridruzujem se  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Anka91

Ma ciklusi koma obicno po 35 dana. Prijavljujem 1dc stigla je gospoda sinoc me ocito malo pustila da se ponadam

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, 
Anka - joj znam to, kad ju čekam, taman se opet malo ponadam i evo je, stigne! Bas se igra s nama, svaki put!

Jagodice - sta ima s tobom? Ima li kakvih simptoma ranih? 

Ives - ima li novosti? 

Narancice - držim fige da ne dođe  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anka je**mu! Zabavi se malo necim da se ne bediras.

Mona hvala na pitanju, nista kod mene. Buljim uporno u sise al ne vidim razliku, osim onu uobicajenu prije M.
Kod mene nikad nis koja god faza bila hahah!

Di su nam preostale ljubicice? 

P.S. Jedna aktivnost za vas koje ste mamice cupavcima, ja cu se danas navecer okusati u pecenju psecih kolacica. Javim rezultate! Haha

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - kada i ako dođu simptomi, skuzit ces ih i bez da buljis u siske, Hehe 
A često simptoma uopće ni nema, tako da dok ne dođe M, šanse su ti jednake bez obzira na simptome  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma znam da moja mam kad je samnom bila trudna koda i nije. U 8 mj trbuh ko u petom. Nikakvih simptoma, ni mucnine ni piskanje ni nis.

----------


## 1latica

Dobar dan cure  :Smile: 
Anka žao mi je  :Sad:  
Jagodice, prerano je za simptome, stignu se još pojaviti. Sretno u pečenju kolača za psića.
Ives, kako kod tebe danas?
Narancica kod tebe baš oduljio ciklus,
ima li nade za stupiće? Sretno  :Very Happy: 
Mene glava boli za pop*****. Ko prebijena maca se razvlačim po kući.
Kuham rižot i čekam MM. Pozdrav!

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje...danas nikako ne stižem do vas. 
Ubijam se od posla. Crvene gad**re još nema!!!! 
Nadam se da će doći uskoro da mogu krenuti s klomifenčekima. 

MonaLi, kad ti krečeš s klomifenima??

Stiže i lista ćim uhvatim vremena!!!!  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ja krećem u ponedjeljak, bas sam uzbudena ali nista ne očekujem prvi ciklus jer  krećem samo sa jednom tabletom dnevno ali vidjet cu bar kako reagiram pa se nekako nabrijavam vise na drugi ciklus  :Smile: 
Mogu li ja imati odnose do prve FM? To mi nije rekao...

----------


## Ives000

Možeš sa prezervativima.  Meni je gin rekao da ne smijemo dok on ne vidi na fm koliko se folikula razvilo. 
Tako i tebi savjetujem.Bez obzira što je jedna tableta dnevno, ne znaš kako ćeš odreagirati.

----------


## MonaLi

Super, hvala ti  :Kiss:  Upravo sam došla doma sa kutijom Clomida  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Ja jučer otišla po svoje dvije kutije clomida  :Grin:  
Nek smi mi spremne.

----------


## MonaLi

Tak je, a kaj će ti dvije? 10 tabletica će ti biti dosta  :Yes:

----------


## Ives000

Za nedaj Bože  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 14.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~61.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~24.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
**anka91~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~~ 1.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Držim fige da ti nece trebati  :Smile:  
meni je skoro ženska naplatila!!! Dobro da sam ju pitala kaj mi nije šifra napisana da ide na teret HZZO... Pa se ispričavala, ko zna koliko ljudi tako plati jer ne zna.

----------


## Ives000

Šta ste sve zbrisale u odbrojavalice, šta narancica i ja smrdimo????  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Držim fige da ti nece trebati  
> meni je skoro ženska naplatila!!! Dobro da sam ju pitala kaj mi nije šifra napisana da ide na teret HZZO... Pa se ispričavala, ko zna koliko ljudi tako plati jer ne zna.


 :Mad: 
za koliko te skoro oderala???

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* hahah bas sam ja to htjela pitat  :Laughing: 
Kod mene stanje nepromjenjeno. Kao sto i vidite! 
Novost je jedino to da sam si nasla doktora, koji je btw. spec. zaraznih bolesti i radi u ordinaciji obiteljskog lijecnika. I ovdje je politika takva da te on pregleda, uzima papa test i sve rutinske preglede, i tek ako misli da ima potrebe za tim, salje na daljnje pretrage u bolnicu. :Shock:  nevjerojatno!

----------


## MonaLi

A nije puno, oko 75kn je na računu, ali opet... :/

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 15.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~62.dc
**vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 




1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
**Ives000**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc
**
*

----------


## Ives000

*Jutro* drage moje,  :Coffee:   Kaaaaaaavica

*Narancica* nadam se da ćeš uskoro za mnom u zelenaše  :fige: 

Na pregled kod specijaliste za zarazne bolesti  :Shock:  ????
Hhahah baš mi je to za ne povjerovat.. ali je dobra stvar 
kad je već tako, odmah sve na jednom mjestu.  :lool: 


*MonaLi*, bitno da ti imaš svoje klomifene i da ih nisi morala ništa platiti. 
Meni stigla m, sad moram nazvat svog gina da vidimo jel povisujemo dozu
ili ostaje i dalje 2x1 50mg.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Ives vise nisi sumnjivac jbg. Sad ti i Mona utrka koja ce u 6 mj otvoriti odbrojavanje  :Wink: 

Narancica jesi ti kaj piskila ne sjecam se vise.

Ja prijavljujem da mi je dragi jucer reko da su mi se cice povecale i dal imam koji test (20dc  :Laughing:  ). Isto tako naglasavam da do sad nije bilo ciklusa u kojem on nije primjetio da su mi sise vece u da bi trebala piskiti! Hahaha!

Ugl. kod mene piskenja nema dok M ne zakasni! Obzirom na moje cikluse od max 28 dana stvarno mogu biti sretna kad vidim vas kolko cekate tu M!

Kak ste mi kaj?

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* da... nevjerojatno ali je istina. Morala sam nam odabrati obiteljskog lijecnika, i za svaku tegobu ides prvo njemu! Pa tako i trudnocu... i muz za hemeroide, i kcer za upalu grla i tak  :Laughing: 

*Jagodice* piskila sam tamo negdje oko 40dc, nemam pojma vise ni kad je to bilo. 
Covjeceee, pa ne vjerujem da ja nemam m vec 2 mjeseca!!! Svaki dan ocekujem crveni trag, a ono nista...

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - točno znam kako ti je, nema mi goreg nego kad M ne dolazi a svaki ciklus mi je dragocjen u ovoj borbi. Mozda  da uzmeš Duphaston?

----------


## Ives000

Ma joj curke.. duphaston uzet i gotovo. Zašto se patit tolike cikluse. Ja ako mi ne dodje do 35dc a test bude negativan odmah uzimam duphastone i m dodje 3 dan točna ko švicarska vurica!  :lool:  

Najduži ciklus ikada mi je trajao 11mjeseci  :cupakosu:  taj mi je ujedno bio i zadnji takav. Od onda sam na duphastonima ovako kako sam vam opisala. I nemam brige.

----------


## nivesa

Ives pijes 3 dana duf pa onda prestanes?

----------


## Narancica000

Ma necu se vise ni ja patiti... iduci tjedan cu se naruciti za pregled!
Al ima jedna pozitivna stvar u svemu ovome(samo jedna) - opet sam se podsjetila kak je to uzivat u keksu bez opterecenja ... 
Ipak su mjeseci iza nas u pokusavanju zaceca ostavile lagane posljedice.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ciklus od 11mj??? Jaooo, meni je najduži bio 5mj i to samo jednom. Kako to izludi, ali ajde onda nisam radila na bebi pa se nisam previše živcirala.

Nivesa - meni je prošli put dr R rekao da pijem 5 dana po 3 tablete dnevno, a mozes i 7 dana po 2 tablete dnevno. A davno prije sam pila 10 dana po 1 dnevno. Hahaha uglavnom nakon zadnje tablete kroz cca 3-4 dana dobiješ M

----------


## Ives000

*Nivesa* Ne, pijem ih sedam dana po dvije. Jednu ujutro i jednu na večer. I kad prestanem sa uzimanjem 3. dan mi stigne menga  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Dobar dan cure, kasnim danas na kavicu. Al sam taman stigla s kavice.
Pričate o dugim ciklusima, vjerujem kad se radi na bebici da kašnjenje stvari zna izkuditi ženu  :Undecided: 
Jednom u životu mi je kasnila i tada sam imala stupuće  :Smile: 
Dal ste pokušale s Dufastonom kao terapijom????
Npr. 3/4 mjeseca ga uzimati od 15 do 25dc?
Piki li tko test uskoro?

----------


## nivesa

> Ives - ciklus od 11mj??? Jaooo, meni je najduži bio 5mj i to samo jednom. Kako to izludi, ali ajde onda nisam radila na bebi pa se nisam previše živcirala.
> 
> Nivesa - meni je prošli put dr R rekao da pijem 5 dana po 3 tablete dnevno, a mozes i 7 dana po 2 tablete dnevno. A davno prije sam pila 10 dana po 1 dnevno. Hahaha uglavnom nakon zadnje tablete kroz cca 3-4 dana dobiješ M


Zato i pitam jer sam ja pila 5 dana po 3 i nakon 10 dana dobila ha ha bas me zeli zezat ova m.

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - ja sam pila duphaston prije kao terapiju, bas tako od 15.-25dc po jednu, i 28.dan mi je dolazila. Ali to sam pila 3 mj i onda vise ne.

Nivesa - i meni je jednom došla 10 dana kasnije, ali inače dođe točno 3.dan. Probaj i ti, ja sam 20dc počela piti i bilo je ok sad prošli ciklus.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kavaaaa/caaaaj/kakaoooo!

Napokon opet sunceko!

Ja sam vam samo dosla ispricati ukratko da sam ja odlucila umj sebe za simptome promatrati svoju pasicu!  :lool:  I normalno ja odluku donjela jucer navecer. I danas ujutro idem na posao a ona sjedi pred vratima (ne da mi da idem) i cvili zamnom. A to nije radila sad dobrih tjedan danas. Zamisli! Znaci ne vara nas samo nase tijelo nego i svi drugi hahaha!

E da i od jucer mi se jede Poli i sad sam s TAKVIM gustom sendvic pojela! Al to nije nis cudno za mene  :Laughing: 

Narancice kaj ima?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 16.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**


(Ne)čekalice:   





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~62.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~25.dc
**1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 


jagodicabobica ~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc




**Vjerujem u bolje sutra i 1Latica, dobro 
nam došle u ljubičice, sretno!
*

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice,* hvala na kavici, sjela mi je ko budali šamar..
 od jutra me kida sve.. užas koliko me ova menga boli i rastura. Eto sad kad sam se iskukala
 uz koji srk kave, mogu nastaviti dalje  :Smile:  čitam ove tvoje simptome i moram te  pitati , kada pada prvi testić???? 
*VUBS*, di si nam ti draga nestala???? Usput.. sorry zbog današnje liste, smanjila sam ti danas jedan dan :facepalm: 
sutra ja to sve ispravim.. ništ se ne sekiraj!  :škartoc: 
*MonaLi*, jel prva tabletica već pala ???  :Klap:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives koji simptomi? Salama za dorucak?  :Laughing:  
Testic pada 22 ukoliko M ne stigne 21 kad kalendarski treba. Al nemam simptoma laznih ni umisljenih tak da...
Drzi se Ives! Ne daj se gaduri hahaha! Ja sam cak za tebe i kakao skuhala  :Laughing: 

Mona, Nivesa, kak ste mi vi?
VUBS, Latica sretno! Pridruzujem se uskoro!  :Wink: 

Radilicama sretno i spretno pokrivanje, vama koje ste odradile puno strpljenja i zivaca.
A curama na pocetku ciklusa...a ono...kvalitetne uloske i sto manje bolova  :Laughing: 

Ljubi vas jagodica!!

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice*, pa jučer si tipkala o dragom koji je sumnjičav i kako je primjetio da su tvoje boobs uvećane, 
ili sam to sanjala   :Undecided:   :Laughing:  a salama je isto jedan od simptoma... recimo ja čim sam počela mlatit burk  s mesom
znala sam da se nešto krije iza cijele te situejšen. 

Držim se, ne brini.. zubima za zrak!  :Razz:  Popit ću ja i kakao, nije problem. Sad sam svemoguči slatkožder... pojedem
sve od slatkog što mi se nađe pod rukama, pod nogama, pokraj mene, na meni, oko mene... ( da pojedem, proždrem, bez imalo grižnje savjesti, a onda ostatak ciklusa bježim od vage kao da je   :drek: ) a prića o kilaži je i dalje zabranjena tema  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke... fala na kavici Jagodić  :Kiss: 
Teško je biti na početku ciklusa... imam filing koda se nikad neću maknuti s mjesta  :Smile: 

Ives - pala je prva tableticaaaaa, jeeeeee  :Smile:  Al naš kaj me buni, moram kod njega na FM tek 16.dc???
Kaj nebu tada već i ovulacija? hmh... baš sam zbunjena sva...

Jagodica - znači još malo piškiš? Držim figeeee, kad ti je ročkas? nešto si spominjala, nija valjda prošao?

Narančice - ima li simptoma menge?

----------


## Ives000

Mona, trebala bi do 17dc biti ovulacija.. sve ovisi, vjerojatno ne budete ciljali ovaj ciklus.  :Undecided:  Ako ti je rekao da dodješ
tako kasno na fm, inače se na prvu fm ide od 9dc do 12dc.

----------


## MonaLi

Čak sam na nekom forumu gdje je on odgovarao čitala da je napisao kako on voli početi sa FM 7 dana nakon zadnje tablete, malo me to buni... da... Ja ću mu doći 15.dc... kaj ja znam. :/

----------


## Ives000

Poprati si sa lh trakicama da vidiš kad bi ti mogla biti ''O'' bez obzira na fm. 
A za ovo zbilja ne znam što bi ti bilo najbolje, možda da mu pošalješ mail, 
jer meni ovo izgleda kao da on ne računa na ovaj ciklus,nego da želi samo vidjeti 
kako ćeš ti odreagirati na clomid. A šteta da ne pokušate još ovaj ciklus

----------


## MonaLi

A pokušat ćemo mi i ovaj ciklus, ništa ja ne isključujem  :Smile:  Nije mi zabranio seks pa....
Budem ja trakice uzela... svakako. Još sam mu ja rekla "znači već ovaj ciklus mogu ostati trudna?" on je rekao "Naravno da možeš", bumo vidli, bitno da popijem tabletice  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> A pokušat ćemo mi i ovaj ciklus, ništa ja ne isključujem  Nije mi zabranio seks pa....
> Budem ja trakice uzela... svakako. Još sam mu ja rekla "znači već ovaj ciklus mogu ostati trudna?" on je rekao "Naravno da možeš", bumo vidli, bitno da popijem tabletice



Samo ti popij sve tabletice, i vibram da vam upali iz prve!!!!!  :Klap: 
Ja čekam da mi danas javi doktor s kojom dozom krećemo. I u četvrtak startamo.  :Smile:  
za razliku od prošlog puta kad mi je bilo sve ravno, ovaj put se baš veselim.

----------


## MonaLi

Kaj misliš da bi ti mogao dati veću dozu? Imala si jedan folikul prošli put?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona kaj bu on tebi govoril kad da dodes!  :lool:  
A kaj da ga nazoves i pitas dal budete ciljali ovaj ciklus i da bi ti voljela poceti odma....mozda se predomisli covijek!
A rockas nije bio jos. Bit ce (24). Koji bi to poklon bio da se 22. pojavi druga crta!

Ives, nisi sanjala, ali moj dragi sanja. Meni se malo "napuhnu" jedno tjedan dana pred M, a on svaki ciklus primjeti da su mi "narasle cice". Zato ne kupujem testove jer on po 10 dana prije M uporan da pisam hahaha.

Tak da od svih tih kvazi simptoma nije nis neobicno. A inace volim hranu  :Laughing: 

Bumo vidli!

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodić -  :Laughing:  pa nije mi on mama da mi naređuje  :Cool:  Tamo sam 15.dc i to mi je kasno  :Trči: 
Držim fige za predivan poklon ovaj mjesec, ali onda ti dragi ne treba ništa kupiti? To je dar od njega  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ak se ispostavi da sam trudna dragi nek si kupi rezervu zivaca!

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure  :Smile: 
Mona sretno s Klomidom, da naciljaš odmah ovaj ciklus  :Very Happy: 
Svakako otiđi ranije na UZV, ja bi obično išla već 11/12dc, jer uz 
stimulaciju nikad ne znaš kada će O. Da li si se naručila kod endokrinologa zbog visokog TSH,
ili ostaješ bez terapije?
Ives, popij tabletu protiv bolova, nemoj trpiti bol. 
Jagodice, koji bi lijep poklon bio za rođendan, stupići - ne može bolje.
Eto mene u ljubičicama, i odmah me uhvatio PMS  :Mad: 
Mrzim gaaaa... Srećom sunce sija, pa sam dobre volje, i idem malo
s prijama u đir i na kavicu. Pozdrav!!!

----------


## Ives000

*Mona,* pa da mislim da bi mi mogao povisiti dozu, jer sam sa 2x1 50mg, imala samo taj jedan folikul. Mislim,  ne bi valjalo ni da ih
je bilo previše, ali nadala sam se bar da će biti dva, ili tri. Toliko je dozvoljeno. A time su i veće šanse za začeće. 
*
latice*, popij kavicu i prošeći i za mene.. ja sam u horizontali, jer me baš grči..užas jedan! Popila sam već tri tablete od jutro i ne mogu vjerovat da nema nikakvog poboljšanja, kao da sam pojela tik tak.  :gaah:  

*Jagodice*, hahahah kao da ti nismo mi tu dosta koje te nagovaramo da pišneš ranije, još i dragi doma navljajuje hahaha
Mogle bi mi i njega dodat na odbrojavanje.  :Laughing:  vidim da mu dobro ide.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives ide njemu super. 
Nakon M: "kad ti je O?"
Nakon O: "narasle su ti cice, imas koji stapic onaj?". Ja:"nisu mi narasle cice to govoris svaki mj i onda i mene uvjeris -.-"
Prije M : "kad trebas dobit?"

Tak da komotno moze u odbrojavanje hahaha (pod imenom bobica  :lool:  )

Kak bolovi?

----------


## Ives000

Hehehe primamo i muške u ekipu ^^ 

Bolovi i dalje postojani. Lupila sam s malim nožnim prstom u stolicu i sad me manje boli trbuh..  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - hvala ti  :Smile:  ovaj ciklus sam na Bromergonu il kak se već zove pa ćemo vidjeti sto se događa sa tsh. Ako se ne unormali onda ćemo ga napasti nekom terapijom. 

Ives - ja sam mislila da su dozvoljena max 2 folikula... Ajde super, i ja bi da su 2-3 pa onda već ima realne šanse. 

Pitanje za sve: kako vaši muževi/partneri reagiraju na cijelu ovu priču? Jesu skroz u tome ili nisu uopće? Jel pitaju svaki dan oko toga ili samo tu i tamo. Jel slušaju vaše price i brige oko toga svega? Jel znaju kad trebate na kontrolu/FM/ ili nesto treće ? 

Moj je tu ako bilo kaj trebam, vozi me di treba, kad pričam o tome sluša, ali uvijek je nekako ma dobro bit ce to ok. koda nije svjestan da zapravo imamo problem. Znam da ne moze u sve biti upućen ko ja, ali nekad je previše skuliran, sto ne znam jel dobro ili ne?  Sluša me i kuži kada pričam ali da bi sam krenuo o tome pričati NIKADA. Mislim divan je, kad sam u depri trudi se i to...  Sam je predložio da odradi sgram...  Ali nekad si mislim blago njima...

----------


## 1latica

Mona, mene je MM iznenadio pozitivno, kad smo krenuli u ciljane, jer su ga zanimali detalji detalja  :Smile: 
Nakon par mjeseci ciljati O, trakice, BT, folukulometrije su nam stvarale presing. Sama pomisao da stiže O i MORAMO imati keks  :Undecided:   joj bilo je užas.
Onda ga je slomio loš nalaz spermiograma. Dala sam mu dva mjeseca da se sabere i krenuli smo sakupljati nalaze i naša MPO priča je počela  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja imam iskustva samo kaj se keksanja tice i tu me prokuzio da kad dodu dani oko O ga nebudem odbila pa nekad glumi i nezainteresiranost. Ugl mu ja nikad ne govorim kad je O ak sam ne pita.
Mi smo friski ali i kod nas je bilo trzavica. Tipa kad ga odbijem mi kaze da bitno kad ja ocu da se mozemo.
I nece nista reci ali kad dobijem M vidim da se razrocara. I vidim da se nada skupa samnon ali on o tome nista ne govori.
U startu je mislio da bu to samo tak iz prve sad malo dolazi k sebi.
I kad je pisanje u pitanju tu ne uvijek hrabri i potice jer je znatizeljan.
U biti ne govori mi nis otvoreno ali i sama vidim po njemu sve.

Al ja stvarno nemam kaj puno pricati kad smo mi tek poceli s keksanjem bez vadenja magicnog stapica hahaha.

Ali sam odma shvatila da ako ne mora znat kad su plodni dani bolje da ne zna. Samo do sad je vec pohvatao

P.s. Moj dragi recimo nije odusevljen kad idem kod gina. Isto, nis ne kaze, al je cangrizav taj dan  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

Mona, mislim da bromergon prije piješ zbog prolaktina ne zbog tsh.
Što se folikula tiće, gin mi je rekao do tri da toleriramo. Ali već i tada bi morala biti spremna na blizančeke ako ne i trojke  :Smile:  više od tog nije dozvoljeno. I nikada mi ne bi dozvolio niti bi meni palo na pamet imati tada odnose.. 
Krećemo opet 2x1. 
I baš se veselim nekako ovim pokušajima. 

Moj muž je u sve dobro upučen, i prava mi je potpora u svemu. Vrijeme mu ne dozvoljava da ide samnom kod dr.,  da može išao bi samnom čak i tamo  :Laughing:   puno mi znaći što kuži sve bez puno govora.
I što me sasluša kada imam potrebu izjadat se oko svega. On mi je baš pravi oslonac. 

I ako nije da samo o tome razglabamo.
On započinje temu o tome večinom onda kada želi sex..  :Rolling Eyes:   dok ja o tome svemu mislim 24h na dan. 
Ipak su naši  muški mislim manje opterečeni od nas. I slažem se s tobom mona. Blago njima.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica - haha joj to mi je poznato, ja oko plodnih dana samo govorim ajmo ajmo ajmo... moramo... A kada nisu plodni dani otkantam ga bez grča  :Laughing:  I meni moj to zna prigovoriti, kao sexamo se samo kad ti želiš. Možda i je tako, ali to je samo u ovom razdoblju kad sam sva u tome... 

Latica - mislim da mom neće biti problem ciljani odnosi, njemu će biti problem kaj ću ja nakon ciljanih biti u sasvim drugom filmu. Kad su nas poslali na MPO ja bi njega znala vidjeti za kompom kako na youtubeu gleda sve postupke, što i kako. haha To mi je bilo slatko.

Ives- da bromergon pijem za prolaktin ali je doktor rekao da mi je možda tsh visok zbog prolaktina. Pa ako njega popravim možda se i tsh popravi. Oni su usko povezani navodno.

Ja na svom dragom vidim kad je zabrinut za mene... onda me kao tješi... ali jadan nikad ne uspije u tome :D 
I on mene nekad pita nešto, tipa sad u bircu "jel ti doktor odgovorio na mail?", ostala sam šokirana... inače takve detalje ne pita. I taman kad pomislim da on uopće ne razmišlja o tome, eto pitanja  :Smile: 
Ali pak s druge strane, jedno jutro me vodio na briseve i parkira se pred dom zdravlja i kaže "a kaj ono sad moraš?"  :Confused:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

cure jutro!
nikako da se javim, guzva neka, mali mi dobio vodene kozice

inace, danas mi je 7dc
totalno mi se skratio ciklus, evo sada nakon 21 dan sam dobila...i tako svaki drugi ciklus
s obzirom da jako puno dojim-dobro da i imam mengu :Razz: 

izgleda da smo pokrivali krive dane, morat cu i ja u nabavku trakica

----------


## Anka91

Da malo uletim evo vecera se pece. Zapecene makarone sa sirom ako ste za posluzite se. Ipak treba nam snage za sve to silno keksanje hehe.

----------


## 1latica

Di ste cure? Što ima novog? 
Mona jesi krenila s Klomidom?
Ives ti?
Kod mene potonule sve nade. Grčevi su stigli, vjerojatno i stvari budu za dan dva  :Undecided: 
A glupača se ponadala da bi mogli stupići  :Sad:

----------


## Anka91

Latica, nemoj se bedirati sve se mi tako ponadamo. Ali do m nestigne jos ima nade!

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke, jučer neko zatišje?

Anka- jel bila fina večera? hehe
Latica - nema veze ako dođe, odmah u nove pobjede... Ali grčevi su simptomi i nečeg drugog  :Yes: 
Ja sam upravo popila 3. tableticu Clomida, čim ju popijem osjećam se loše... koda imam temperaturu, baš teško...

Di su ostale curke?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 18.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~64.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
**jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc* *



Odbrojavalice: 


Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
**vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~**~* *8.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc




Jagodicabobica, i Chiara, eto i vas 
napokon u ljubičicama.. sretno curke!*

----------


## Ives000

Ja od sutra krećem s clomidima, žgaravica me žari još od prošle terapije, i sad ,
opet na novu, baš me zanima kako ću odreagirat sada. Valunzi su postojani i dalje, 
a muka mi je na sve živo. Bit će veselo ovaj ciklus.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - znači i tebe simptomi muče? Joj meni glava ko balon a nisam ih ni sve popila još  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*, to samo znaći da se događa nešto.. simptomi koliko god ne prijaju, ali barem govori da se nešto budi-događa!,
Meni još drži od prošle ture, sutra krećem s novom 2x1... so help me God!!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - sreeetnoooooo  :Smile:  Opet si na 2x1? Ajde samo da se primi...
Ma podnijeti ću sve simptome, nije problem. Samo neka nešto dobro vidi na ultrazvuku... Bar to ovaj ciklus, a idući da je dobitan  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Mona  :Kiss:  
Znam da ne polažeš nade u ovaj ciklus, ali od srca ti želim da ti još ovaj bude dobitan. 

Doktor je rekao da ćemo još ovaj ciklus probati s 2x1, ako ne bude uspjelo, idemo na veću dozu.

----------


## MonaLi

Sve ćemo znati uskoro, bar ću nakon "O" znati imam li se čemu nadati, ako kaže da nije bilo ovulacije onda mirno čekam M. Samo ako ne dođe do ovulacije moguće da će mi opet M kasniti jelda? :/

----------


## Ives000

> Sve ćemo znati uskoro, bar ću nakon "O" znati imam li se čemu nadati, ako kaže da nije bilo ovulacije onda mirno čekam M. Samo ako ne dođe do ovulacije moguće da će mi opet M kasniti jelda? :/


onda ti bude dao duphastone, pa će doći m. Ali vjerujem da ćeš dobro odreagirat na clomid.  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Ives i mona sretno cure, žao mi je zbog glupih nuspojava Klomida..
Provjerite s ginekologom na folikilometriji stanje endometrija, ja držim fige
za debele stupiće  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Imam doma sok od cikle, jel on pomaže za deblji endometrij ili? Mislim sok je odvratan ali ako treba pit ću  :utezi:

----------


## nivesa

Bokic curke! Ja u pon zovem gina za dogovor oko MPO 
Konacno sam se odvazila uz mali poguranac Ives. Sad cemo vidjet kam i kaj dalje

----------


## Ives000

*Latice*, hvala  :Kiss:  nadam se da ćeš nam se javiti kroz koji dan s lijepim vijestima. 
Endometrij mi je dobar za sada.Svaki put i njega provjerimo. 

*Mona*, popij si sok od cikle, ja obično popijem pola flaše u danu hahahaah 
i to zadnji dan kad pijme klomifene i drugi dan sprašim ostatak... rezultiralo je na 19dc endometrijem od 13mm 
Doktor je bio prezadovoljan.

*Nives*..jedva čekam da se sve pokrene, napokon!!!! Sam nemoj biti nestrpljiva kao ja hahahah!  :Laughing:

----------


## 1latica

Mona cikla u ananas kažu da su super za endometrij, pa pokušaj.
Nives, super za MPO, to je korak bliže bebici. Ako trebaš kakvu info, pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Saljem pozdrav iz ljubicastog doma! Hvala na dobrodoslici!

Mona sretno, nek te iznenadi i ciklus u koji ne polazes nade! I nek bude O!

Ives drzim fige da ne bude potrebna ni veca doza ni nikakva druga nakon ovog ciklusa! Nego taj sok od cikle, kupljeni ili domaci? Cijedis kroz sokovnik? Educiraj me  :lool: 

Nivesa bas mi je drago to cuti da si se odvazila i da guras prema naprijed! Sve mi nesto guramo u biti (a bome i nama guraju  :Laughing:  )

Latice ja se svaki ciklus suzdrzavam da u nekoj fazi ne napisem da se osjecam trudno. Svaka od nas se ponada. Svaki mjesec.

Meni je pasica preksinoc povracala a sinoc imala proljev tako da vec dvije noci dezuram i cistim i reko mi dragi da meni beba nebu nikakav problem hahaha. Ali po tome znam da nisam T, jer da jesam dusu bi brijem izrigala uz ciscenje drekeca, i padala s nogu od neispavanosti  :lool: 

Ugl nisam se javljala jer sam bila u bedu al sad znam da je sve oke i vec je dobro i jos ide na bolje tako da eto!

Svima saljem puse i zagrljaje podrske u kojoj god fazi se nalazile!  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

> ..Nego taj sok od cikle, kupljeni ili domaci? Cijedis kroz sokovnik? Educiraj me


Možeš i domaći si radit u sokovniku, ili kupovni. Ja kupujem od Enciana, taj mi je najbolji ( tj. najugodniji je za popit) 
možeš ju jesti i na salatu, bitno je samo da nije kuhana,jer se onda uništi njezino svojstvo. 
Znala sam pojest i ananas, lijepo ga ogulim i narežem na kolutiće i stavim u frižider da bude hladan, i onda je baš pravo osvježenje. 

Drago mi je da ti je pesica boje, rekla sam ti ja da ćeš biti dobra mama  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - znaci moze i ona cikla iz teglice? Salata? Ajde kupit cu ih deset odmah, to volim Haha a ovaj sok je toliko grozan da sam jedva gutljaj progutala.

Jagodic - ja cijedim u DM-u svoju ciklu hahaha ali je grozna pa je mozda ova od Ives bolja?

----------


## Ives000

Mona, moram te razočarat.... tu ciklu iz teglice ni slučajno! Ona se obrađuje kuhanjem, pa neće biti učinka. 
Ovaj sok od Enciana zbilja nije tako loš za popit, čak je i malo slatkast.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sad bum si ja kupila sok i ananas i zmiksala skupa!
Mogu ja to dvoje zmiksat s malo jogurta i secera ili meda onak ko smoothie! Eto ideje!

Ma joj Ives nis me ne pitaj gledala sam TV na mute iz hodnika jer je tam na pelenu obavljala svoje i prala joj dupe svaki put jer je odlucila sama zbrisat u plocice  :Laughing:  Al samo nek je ona meni zdrava!
A u uto kad je sve pocelo ona riga a ja se placem  :Laughing: 

Hvala ti za taj kompliment btw. Right back at ya ( i ne samo reda radi nego za istac!  :lool:  )

----------


## 1latica

Mona, jao nemoj iz teglice, prepuna jekonzervansa. Kupi si na pijaci pa je naribaj i jedi kao salatu.
Jagodice super da je pesica bolje. Hvala na bodrenju, ali kad imate dijagnozu bolje je ne nadati se previše, al svi smo mi ljudi  :Smile: 
Vani je sunčano, bicikla spremna, pozdrav svime, idem u vožnju.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives a di kupiš taj sok? U ljekarni ili ima negdje jos? 

Onda nista od teglice... Nabavljam ananas i opet taj sok.

----------


## nivesa

Joj Ives toliko sam nestrpljiva da bi spavala do pon!!
E btw sok od cikle ima uetru povoljno. 
Ananas je isto navodno dobar za endometrij

----------


## nivesa

U metrou sam htjela napisat

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - joj znam taj filing. Kad znaš da ce se nešto poceti događati, i možda je riješenje odmah iza ugla. Nadam se da će te napraviti dobar plan  :Smile: 
Ananas volim tako da jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ma znam da se u pon nis nebu promjenilo ali bar se nesto pocelo dogadat. 31 kuca na vrata krajnje je vrijeme.

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* draga.. sve znam.
 Kad mi je pas bolestan ko bez glave sam. Ali hvala Bogu žilavi su ti naši dlakavci  :Zaljubljen:  

*Mona* ma imš taj sok od cikle u svakoj boljoj opremljenoj trgovini. Ja kupujem u kauflandu, stoji ti tamo kod gustih sokova i sokova za pravit. Piše ti lijepo "sok od cikle"   :Smile:   nemreš fulat. 

*Nivesa* hahaha sve znam! Upravo sam i sama takva.. stalno neko iščekivanje, pa nikak....  :cupakosu:  ... i onda kad se pojavi nekim čudom plus.. panika!!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A kompot od ananasa? Oni kolutici kao?

Ives, ne desi se plus cudom nego sexom! Eto kad zivis u drzavi u kojoj se u osnovnoj skoli uci vjeronauk a ne sexualni odgoj!  :Laughing: 

(Salim se malo naravno, cula sam price koje su stvarno cuda  :Wink:  )

----------


## MonaLi

Ives thanks... u Kauflandu i ja kupujem tako da ću ga sutra već uzeti.

Update - u subotu ujutro idem na svoju prvu FM, sad me zvala sestra  :Smile:  Bit će mi 10.dc tako da ne očekujem da se previše toga događa ali krenulo je  :Smile: 

Nivesa - bez obzira, ja kad sam se naručila na konzultacije u Petrovu, bila sam ko mala beba sretna, čekala taj da. A znala sam da ću samo dobiti popis pretraga koje moram obaviti, ali razveseli to čovjeka... Znaš da si korak bliže.

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje vidim da ste aktivne, neka baš mi je drago.
Nivesa super za odluku, baš se veselim radi tebe.
Mona supe, nek bude dobitni cuklus.
Jagodice kod tebe uvijek veselo.
Ja sam ovih dana bila ponovno u previranju, srce viče jedno, mozak drugo, razgovarali, i idemo dalje, čekam trakice, m završava pa u napad.

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, ne kompot. Samo sirovi..  :Smile:  bilo bi prelagano da bi bilo istinito hahahahaha 

Mona, baš super! Jedva čekam da nam se javiš s vjestima. 

Kod mene se nešto čudno dogadja. Mega mi je stala na 4dc.. a inaće imam na 4-ti dc opći potop. Pikaju me dosta  jajnici.. baš čudno  :Undecided:

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - thanks, i drago mi je da napadaš i dalje  :Smile: 

Ives - meni M inače traje 6 dana, a sad mi je 4.dc možda bila još jedna kap? isto mi je bilo čudno...

----------


## Ives000

Mami... baš mi je drago da si se odlučila za akciju !!!  :Very Happy:  
Mona.. ne znam baš mi je ovo čudno.. nije mi nikad tako bilo!!! Kao da se samo odsjekla  :Shock:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives hormoni podivljali, tak je meni znalo bit i onda drugi dan potop.

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke... nudim ness i crnu kavu... pa tko voli...

Ives - kako je M, kad piješ tabletu? Ja ću idući put piti navečer, da me ubija dok spavam :D
Jagodić - simptomi kakvi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro! Meni crna opet sam se nocas na mahove budila i provjeravala svoj partvisek mali!

Mona ma kakvi simptomi, kaj to nekaj za jest?  :lool:  Ma nebu z toga nic ovaj mjesec, vec sam rekla da sam T bi od nespavanja valjda puzala do posla. I rigala od tekuce psece kakice garatn haha.
Ali nekak mi je lijepo kad me se pita  :Razz: 
Jok kod mene nista, al M se meni nikad ne najavi unaprijed.

Curke kak vasa M? Ima promjena?

Dobro kakva je ovo sad kisa?!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutrooo meni moze nescaffe. Znaci nema simptomcica? Mona jel to prva fm sada?

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodic mozda se simptomi skrivaju iza ugla :-p

Chiara - yep... Bas me zanima kaj ce biti, ipak samo jednu tabletu dnevno pijem...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona to je 1 sad za pocetak pa mozda budu i 2. Ja sam obavila vec brdo fm. Bed je samo sto moras ici svaki drugi dan pa dosadi, a i meni je jako tesko zbog posla. Sada samo cekam da procurim da se mogu naruciti. I onda ako sve bude u redu inseminacija.  :rock:

----------


## MonaLi

I kako si ti reagirala na klomifen, jesi ikad pila samo jednu? Ne znam da li je realno da se nadam?
Ja ovo idem privatno pa cu probati popodne loviti termine, ili u 7 ujutro da bas ne kasnim na posao... Da sam jos u Petrovoj morala bi bolovanja uzimati svaki put.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona ja nisam bila na klomifenu pa ti ne znam. Od ovog ciklusa sam na duphastonu pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - aha, piješ ga od 15.dc pa do 26.? Ili?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - aha, piješ ga od 15.dc pa do 26.? Ili?


Od dana ovulacije do menstruacije ili ako ju ne dobijem onda do 25.5.

----------


## MonaLi

Aha, tako sam i ja, samo što ja nisam znala kad i dal je bila ovulacija.

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad ces znati. Znaci odlucila si se za privatno. Ja sve radim u kbc-u u Rijeci pa nista ne placam. Jedino je problem sto uvijek moram doci ujutro.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ma privatno ću pokušati par ciklusa sa klomifenima i dok mi se tsh ne snizi... jer me u Petrovoj ne žele sa takvim nalazima. Tako da sam morala privatno, ne želim gubiti ni jedan ciklus  :Smile:  A ako od klomifena ništa ne bude onda idem na neki postupak u Petrovu... Ne bi to baš plaćala dok ne moram...

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica!!! :Smile: 
Evo i mene, kava se NE pije, jer me žgaravica dotukla. 
Od 5h ne spavam jer me probudilo klepetanje upornih roda koje
i dalje maltretiraju moj bor ispred kuće  :Rolling Eyes: 


Evo *Mona*, popila prvu tableticu u jutro, a drugu moram na večer. 
I tako 5 dana. Točnije do 9dc. Menga mi je prestala još jučer..
pa je moja pretpostavka da je zbog clomida kraći ciklus. 

*Narancice*, jel stigla m ???

*Chiara*, znaći uskoro je inseminacija????

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 19.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   





Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~65.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 



Odbrojavalice: 


Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 9.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

*

----------


## MonaLi

Ives -  ja sam upravo četvrtu popila, pratiš me u stopu, hehe 
Odmah me glava zabolila :/

----------


## Anka91

Ja sam vec luda od hodanja po doktorima. Skoro svaki dan putujemo za os a to mi je od doma 120 km. Skroz neki nalazi fale kad dodes kod dr on kaze obavite jos ovo pa se vratite. Sva sreca pa dragi ima dobre zivce divim mu se kako to sve dobro podnosi

----------


## Ives000

Ja sutra na večer pijem 4-tu.  mm me zeza kad uzimam tablete da sam kao Melman (madagaskar) pa viće za mnom 
''bomboniii??  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Ja sam vec luda od hodanja po doktorima. Skoro svaki dan putujemo za os a to mi je od doma 120 km. Skroz neki nalazi fale kad dodes kod dr on kaze obavite jos ovo pa se vratite. Sva sreca pa dragi ima dobre zivce divim mu se kako to sve dobro podnosi


Ma znam koja je to gnjavaža. Ali isplatit će se sve. Samo budite uporni.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Melman  :Laughing: 

Nego Ives trazim al nikak nac post di si se veselila kad su rode stigle  :Laughing: 
Mene bude vrane/svrake. To ti je zvuk!

Btw pricale smo o tome kak nasi muzevi/ decki su ukljuceni.
Mene moj jucer pita kakvo mi je stanje dole. Ja ga zezam kao jos uvijek sam zensko, i danas skuzim da mi je 26dc. Kako "mali" pogodi strasno! Hahahaha. 
Ugl za sad nis. Mob kaze da bu dosla 22. Ugl. i pogodi!

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja sutra na večer pijem 4-tu.  mm me zeza kad uzimam tablete da sam kao Melman (madagaskar) pa viće za mnom 
> ''bomboniii??


hahaha predobro :D
Jao pa ti ćeš me prešišati već sutra  :Trči:

----------


## Narancica000

Prijavljujem nesto  :Predaja: 
Pocelo se crvenit pomalo  :Very Happy: 
Za sad je samo na papiru, budemo vidili kroz dan kak ce se ponasat ... 
Iako je kisni dan, meni je sunce svanulo  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* draga, više im se ne veselim... imam podočnjake do poda zbog njih i ne znam kako je to pošteno se naspavat.. 
možda me pripremaju za moju bebi..  :Laughing:  

*MonaLi*, si vidjela šta je maratonka!!! Nema trte mrte samnom!!!!  :Grin:  Sutra odma 4ta tableta.. 

*Narančice*,  Aj fala nebesima!!! :Naklon:  Nek je stigla više.. bit će da sam trebala prije pitat  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - haha to me podsjeća na mog dragog, mi ako se sexamo pred M on kaže da osjeti miris kao da ću dobiti, i uvijek dan nakon toga dobijem  :Unsure:  S tim da su meni ciklusi od 20-70 dana tako da teško da je brojao dane haha

Narancice - ajdeeee napokoooooon, sigurno ti je svanulo  :Klap:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona hahahaha  :Laughing:  Znaci ja sam mislila da sam luda (i dalje mislim) jer pratim dal bu mene pasica kaj snjofala. A ti samo trebas muzu dat da posnjofa hahaha!

Muskarci, ne mozes s njima....to je sve kaj imam  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, ma rano ti je još da te počne pesica šnjofat... to tamo krene kad je već buša na vidiku.  :Smile:  
(Bar je tako bilo kod mene)

----------


## Narancica000

Daa *Ives* trebala si prije pitat haha
Bas sam sretna!!! Sad je i sluzbeno, mozes sutra pisat 2dc. Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuu :D

----------


## Anka91

Narancice ajde da se neko veseli i kad gospoda stigne. Stvarno se oduzilo.

----------


## Narancica000

Joj Anka, kad bi samo znala... haha
Iako, cudan pocetak, nadam se da je to normalno?!
Nekak kao da je razvodnjeno, roze boje... 
I tak cijeli dan po malo. Jel bi to trebala sad racunat kao 1dc ili sta? Zbunjena sam, nikad mi se to nije dogadjalo

----------


## Narancica000

I dnevni ulozak mi je dovoljan koliko je oskudno. 
Trbuh tu i tamo zabolucka, nista strasno al zato boobs ne smijem dirnuti koliko bole!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Vjerojatno ce ti danas biti 1.dc

----------


## Anka91

Jutro,kavica! Narancice jel ima kakvog pomaka?
Dragom stigo nalaz uredan. Pojma nemam sta da mislim u raznaku od 2 tj u jednom uzorku nasli e choli a sad nema nista. Ko je tu lud neznam!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Heloooo!
Ives pisi 1dc !
Sve oke cure nisam u bedu jer mi je pasica bolje i to mi je nekak u prvom planu.
Narancice jel bude kaj s toga?

Ljubim vas, danas budem malo manje aktivna jer sam slobodna pa rijesavam obaveze.

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Narancica, nek su stigle stvari više.
Klomidke kako ste? Bole li jajnici? Sretno vam.
Anka da li je TM uzimao terapiju? Ako
nije ne znam gdje je nestala ec?! Možda se organizam sam izborio, dobar imunitet?!
Ives meni danas 1dc... Kiša pada, takvo mi je i raspoloženje  :Undecided:

----------


## Anka91

Nikakvu terapiju nije uzimo dr reko da ponovi nalaze jel bilo mu cudno da je nema u urinu a u ejakulatu ima. I sad ponovio nalaz i nema je a sve je radio u os.

----------


## Ives000

Hej haj!  :mama:  

Ja se maloprije probudila  :Embarassed: 
Tabletice se piju simptoma za sad baš i nema.. još stignu  :Laughing:  

*Narancice*, kakvo je stanje..jel pišem 1dc? 
*Jagodice* nek je cura tvoja dobro.  :Kiss:  
Novi ciklus, ipak donosi novu šansu.  :Wink:  

*Anka* pa to je super, znam da te buni što je nema, 
Možda su smrdali nalaze prvi put. Tko će ih znat. Dobro je da nema gadure. 

*MonaLi*, danas zanjda tabletica? Kako si?

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica - super za pesicu, sad si psihički mirna i spremna za novi ciklus  :Smile: 

Latica - pa ne osjetim baš jajnike, ne znam kad bi se to trebalo početi osjećati? Onak malo kao neki filing znam imat dole, ali ništa puno ni stalno...

Anka - očito su prvi put zeznuli, super super  :Smile: 

Ives - upravo popila zadnju, nemam baš neke simptome pretjerane osim glavobolje kroz dan, onak s prekidima...  I jučer sam bila naduta cijeli dan... ne znam jel od hrane ili klomida ali užas... Koji su tebi prije bili simptomi i kada?

----------


## Narancica000

Bude Jagodice, bude! Potop. A i za stanje vani bi se moglo slicno reci, koliko kisa lije. Atmosfera mi je bas onak neka bljakic. 
Ives mozes slobodno pisat 2dc danas...  :spava:

----------


## Narancica000

*Anka* super za nalaze!!! Ali mi je nevjerojatno, jel doslo do propusta u lab ili sta? 

*Mona, Ives* drzite se kroz vrtlog simptoma i simptomcica...  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

Može curke.. čim se prištekam na laptop stiže  i lista. 

Mona, ma valunzi, trnci, čaš hladno čas vruće za popizdit..napuhnutost, fucking žgaravica  :cupakosu:  mučnine, glavobolje.. jao ma ima tu svega. 
Eto vidjet ćemo sve kako će nam biti na folikulometrijama. 

Latice kako si nam ti?

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo i mene cure. Vidim da ste se raspisale jutros o simptomima. Ja ne znam sta da ocekujem jer sam prvi mjesec na duphastonima. Jel mogu dobiti M dok ih pijem ili cu dobiti nakon sto popijem tablete? Ives inseminaciju planiramo iduci ciklus ako nalazi budu uredni.
Narancice super pa se M sjetila doci, bilo je vise i vrijeme.
Anka mozda je prvi put nesto krivo napravljeno s njihove strane. I sta sad predlazu? Ponoviti opet ili?
Mona drz se, sve za jedno malo cudo. Kasnije ce biti jos vise simptoma.
Jagodice zao mi je. Ali novi ciklus, nova nada.
Latice sta ima kod tebe?
Ja sam danas slobodna, ali nisam bas neka. Na klavocinu sam jer sutra idem izvaditi 2 zuba i sad me bas strah. A nisam ni jedan do sada izvadila.  :Shock:

----------


## 1latica

Pisala sam, valjda ste preskočili post..
Kod mene 1dc  :Undecided: 
Anka, važno da je sada uredan nalaz, kod M ako ima u ejakulatu trrbalo bi biti i u mokraći? Ista je rupa, ne?  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Chiara, ako je došlo do trudnoće, neće doći do menge. 
U suprotnom menga će ti doći par dana od prestanka uzimanja zadnje tablete duphastona.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, ako je došlo do trudnoće, neće doći do menge. 
> U suprotnom menga će ti doći par dana od prestanka uzimanja zadnje tablete duphastona.


Ovulacija je bila 6.5. i od tada pijem. Moj mpo doktor mi je rekao da pijem dok ne dobijem M, a ako do 25.5. ne dobijem da dođem izvaditi betu. Moje pitanje je hocu li ja prokrvariti i ranije ako trebam dobiti M ili cu prokrvariti tek nakon tableta.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ovulacija je bila 6.5. i od tada pijem. Moj mpo doktor mi je rekao da pijem dok ne dobijem M, a ako do 25.5. ne dobijem da dođem izvaditi betu. Moje pitanje je hocu li ja prokrvariti i ranije ako trebam dobiti M ili cu prokrvariti tek nakon tableta.


Ja sam jednom dobila M dok sam još pila Duphastone, tako da možeš dobiti i za vrijeme pijenja ako nisi trudna. Ako je endometrij dovoljno debeo dobit ćeš M, tak sam ja to shvatila...

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Mona. Nema mi smisla ici vaditi betu u srijedu ako pijem duphastone jer mozda zbog njih ne dobijem na vrijeme.

----------


## MonaLi

Da vrlo je moguće da će ti kasniti zbog Duphastona, meni je moja gin bila rekla da počnem piti nakon Ovulacije a da pijem do 25.dc, pa da ako menga ne dođe kroz nekoliko dana, vadim betu. 
U svakom slučaju se nadam da nećeš dobiti M  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Chiara, meni se nikad nije dogodilo da za vrijeme pijenja duphastona dobijem m, ali moguće je.  
Ako menga ne dodje do srijede, radije pišni testić  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 20.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   




Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc* *



Odbrojavalice: 



Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~10.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*​*
**Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~**~**~~2.dc
**jagodicabobica~~~~~~~**~**~~ 1.dc**
1latica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~1.dc*

----------


## CHIARA...

Ostala sam sama u ljubicicama... imam tableta taman do srijede kad idem vaditi krv ako ne procurim do tada. I ako se pokaze da je T u pitanju onda nastavljam sa tableticama.  :alexis:  sad me malo strah sto sam bila na slikanju zuba i pijem antibiotik.

----------


## 1latica

Chiara, baš kako su cure pisale uz dodatak progesterona u slučaju da nema trudnoće, stvari mogu doći al ne moraju. Moj savjet je svakako prije
presranka uzimanja terapije pikiti test, ukoliko budu stupići nastaviti terapiju, kako ne bi došlo do pada progesterona i krvarenja.

----------


## Narancica000

Za sve koje zanima opustanje uz bojanke za odrasle, bit ce vam kroz tjedan ili dva u lidlu. Kod nas je sada, 4e je i ima preko 100 stranica..  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara, baš kako su cure pisale uz dodatak progesterona u slučaju da nema trudnoće, stvari mogu doći al ne moraju. Moj savjet je svakako prije
> presranka uzimanja terapije pikiti test, ukoliko budu stupići nastaviti terapiju, kako ne bi došlo do pada progesterona i krvarenja.


Super. Sad preostaje samo cekati...  :Sing: 
Narancice kakve su to bojanke za odrasle?

----------


## Anka91

Pojma vam ja nemam sta sada.  To je meni tako cudno. Mislim super sto je nema. Al ipak se brinem. Ja sam 27 narucena na briseve pa ce mo vidjet ako je slucajno ima kod mene trazit cu da ponovi opet nalaz

----------


## Ives000

> Za sve koje zanima opustanje uz bojanke za odrasle, bit ce vam kroz tjedan ili dva u lidlu. Kod nas je sada, 4e je i ima preko 100 stranica..



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: jaooo morat ću je upikirat!!!! Od danas vrebam kod lidla.  Hvala ti na informaciji  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

*Chiara* super stvar za opustanje, bojanka za odrasle! Naziv sve govori :D

*Ives* ne bi trebala biti vise od 35kn, sto je super cijena s obzirom na kolicinu sadrzaja! I tematske su, ima vise vrsta  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara ,* bome narancica dobro kaze. Odlično je za opuštanje, pogotovo za osobe koje imaju problem s koncentracijom kao što ja imam 
već par mjeseci. Puno mi pomaže da se oslobodim stresa. I svakom bi ih preporučila. 
Ako nekog zanima neka škicne ovdje:
https://www.facebook.com/bojankezaodrasle/?fref=ts da bolje vidite o čemu je riječ!  :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

U kojem ja stoljecu zivim. Nisam ni znala da to postoji. Super stvar, ima da i ja sad drzim strazu u lidlu. Inace za opustanje citam knjige na internetu al zadnje vrijeme sam zbrkana procitam nesta i odmah zaboravim pada mi koncentracija totalno.

----------


## CHIARA...

Super su vam te bojanke. Anka i ja sam se sad zapitala isto kao i ti u kojem stoljecu ja zivim jer ja za to jos do sada nisam cula, a ni vidjela.

----------


## MonaLi

Imam i ja svoju bojanku  :Smile:  
Ali pogledat cu i u Lidlu kaj nude  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona jesi li nestrpljiva zbog sutra? Mene strah zubarice i vađenja tako da sada samo o tome mislim.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - jesam!!! Ne mogu si pomoći, zamišljam već kako mi govori da imam 2 vodeća folikula... 
Joj kako cu plakati sutra, hahaha

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro svima  :Smile: 
Mona, kakva je situacija?

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica  :Wink:  

Mona čekamo te s lijepim vjestima  :Klap:   :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro. Evo mene od zubarice. Izvadila sam jedan zub pred sat vremena i drzala gazu i krv je stala. Sad je opet krenula.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Nije dobra situacija  :Sad: 

Sav je bio zbunjen kad me gledao, rekao je "ovo izgleda kao da je prošlo..." pa sam mu rekla da sam tek popila jučer zadnju tabletu, pa me pitao jesam imala pravu mengu sada zadnji put... Pa sam rekla da mislim da da.
Onda je vidio nešto što izgleda kao gusta cista??? Ali nije siguran jer me prije nije gledao na uzv, ja sam pitala jel ima folikula, rekao je da ne, da je to možda folikul a možda cista? Tako sam ga shvatila, ili ne shvatila.
Kaj nebi trebalo biti više folikula malih, kaj je moguće da je samo jedan recimo? (ako nije cista)... Onda je rekao da mi je endometrij 12mm sto je kao super, ali je spominjao moguću enmdometriozu ali kao da dođem u utorak opet da vidi.

Rekao je da cista ne može nastati u par dana od klomifena pa da ga čudi jer mi ni u Petrovoj nisu to očito vidjeli a ni moja gin... Pa kao možda nije cista? 
dao mi je slikice sa uzv pa će drugi put imat s čim usporediti...

Joj... grozno se osjećam... Plakala bi a ne mogu, idem na neku krizmu a htjela bi leći u krevet i cmizdriti  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara*, lezi  iodspavaj si malo. Makni hazu i nemo puno opipavti ranicu. Bude stalo. 

*MonaLi*, koliko mm je ta "cistica" 
možda je samo veći folikul. Ako imaš trakice, prati da vidiš hoće li doći do ovulacije.  Vjerujem da nije sve tako crno. On pretpostavlja svašta jer još ne pozna kako tvoje tjelo reagira na stimulaciju.

----------


## Ives000

Ti si imala stvarno malu dozu tako da nije čudo što nemaš puno folikula. Moguće da se stvorio samo jedan. Tako je meni bilo prošli ciklus. Bio je 21mm i isto nije bio siguran jel cista ili folikul, par dana kasnije  je vidio da je folikul pukao i da je došlo do ovulcije. A i ja sam doma zabilježila ovulaciju  lh trakicom. Kad imaš iduću fm?

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure  :Smile: 
Mona, ne znam što reći...  :Undecided: 
Prije Klomida je poželjno napraviti dobar UZV da se provjeti ima li kakava cista, kako je Klomid ne bi dodatno "hranio"... Nekako mi se čini endometrij predebel na 10dc, 12mm. Vidjet ćeš što će dr reći na idućoj folikulometriji. Držim fige za ljepše vijesti  :Kiss: 
Chiara da li je stalo krvarenje? Nadam se da ne boli jako..
Ja ležim, trbuh me boli i imam poplavu... Grrr, grizem danas  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 21.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   




Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc 



Odbrojavalice: 




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~11.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc​
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~**~**~**2.dc
1latica**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc*

----------


## Ives000

> *Chiara*, lezi i odspavaj si malo. Makni gazu i nemoj puno opipavati ranicu. Bude stalo.


Ispravak    :Laughing:  


*Chiara* Kakvo je stanje sada?

*Latice*, znam kak ti je, ja sam mislila da ću dobit odljev koliko je šibalo 2dc.. već sam razmišljala 
da idem na hitnu ginekološku, i onda 4 dc stane kao odsječena.  :Undecided: 
Pokrij se, ako imaš macu ili pesu, nek ti lijepo legnu na trbuh i bol odmah nestane  :Smile:  
a što se živčanoće tiće... muž me već dva dana izbjegava.. malo sam si otrovna ovih dana  :Ups: 


di su nam druge curke nestale?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - Thanks, mislim da je ta cista ili sto već oko 22 ili tako nesto, nemam sad kod sebe papir. Ali kaj nije to previše za folikul na 10.dc??? Jooooj!!!! I kaj moze biti samo jedan, nisam znala. Znaci ima jos nade?

Latice- bila sam ja na ultrazvuku u Petrovoj i nije bilo ciste, zato nas sada to buni... Mozda nije :/ 

Šmrc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona a dobro ti Ives kaze ne pozna on tvoje tijelo jos dobro. Vidis da je i njen njoj reko da je mozda cista a prakticki su kucni prijatelji  :lool: 

Chiara drzim fige da M ne dode i da vadis finu betu! Onda budemo sve htjele ostat same u ljubicicama!

Ives bome ja dok imam M jedva da zaboli...blago meni!

Latica, narancica menguse moje  :Laughing:  Joj morzim ju imat sad po ljeti, bas bi mi pasalo da ju par mjeseci nemam.

E cure, hipotetski, jel mogu ja biti tu na ovoj temi i "druziti" se a da nisam na listi?

Jagodicasti pozdrav!!

----------


## Ives000

I u prirodnom ciklusu folikuli pucaju oko 14dc, kada dostižu veličinu od 21-25mm Tako da mislim da je to ipak folikul. Ali budete vidjeli najbolje na sljedećoj fm..  kad ideš opet? Do tada ti je moj savjet da pišneš par lh trakica ovih dana jer ako je folikul, ovulacija bi mogla svaki čas  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Mona a dobro ti Ives kaze ne pozna on tvoje tijelo jos dobro. Vidis da je i njen njoj reko da je mozda cista a prakticki su kucni prijatelji 
> 
> Chiara drzim fige da M ne dode i da vadis finu betu! Onda budemo sve htjele ostat same u ljubicicama!
> 
> Ives bome ja dok imam M jedva da zaboli...blago meni!
> 
> Latica, narancica menguse moje  Joj morzim ju imat sad po ljeti, bas bi mi pasalo da ju par mjeseci nemam.
> 
> E cure, hipotetski, jel mogu ja biti tu na ovoj temi i "druziti" se a da nisam na listi?
> ...


Naravno da možeš, ako misliš da će ti tako biti bolje možeš sići s liste i vratiti se kad god poželiš. Naravno i neovisno o tome jesi li na listi ili ne možeš tipkati ovdje s nama.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - rekao mi je da dođem u utorak da vidimo. Misliš da ima jos nade za mene?  :Sad:  bas cu vidjeti kaj piše na slikici koliko je velika cista/folikul. I zakaj je rekao da mu izgleda kao da je sve već prošlo? Bas sam zbunjena...

Jagodice - Thanks... A zakaj ne želiš biti na listi?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma nije da ne zelim biti ali imam neki osjecaj da nekaj ne stima pa bi sad malo prestala o svemu razmisljati a onda u jesen mozda na pretrage krenula. Al vazem jos sve u glavi.
Stalno haltam nekog da mi naruci lh s ebaya ali onak koga cu haltat a da mi nisu familija i prijatelji. A njih ne zelim upoznavati s trenutnom situacijom. Brijem da je kod mene O problem...

Ali eto pitam iz radoznalosti!
Nadam se da tu nema onih koji je*u radoznale  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodica narucit cu ti ih ja, hoćeš? Jesi iz ZG?

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi koje trakice koristiš?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - neke sa ebaya, ali nisam ih koristila već neko vrijeme jer nisam nikad ulovila O a bila je uvijek dosta tamna... kažu da kod pcos to nema smisla, ali sada cu opet početi... možda nešto ulovim ako je ovo folikul iako sumnjam...

----------


## MonaLi

P.S. Na slikici mi piše da je ta cista/folikul: D1: 2,75cm i D2: 2,02cm, to je preveliko za folikul ili?
Ne znam koliko je to onda?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A Mona srce si al evo taman se nekaj s Ives dogovaram i vidim tvoju ponudu haha! Nista ak Ives odluci da sam nemoguc klijent i da otkaz javim ti se!

E cure, moja mama je imala cistu i gin joj je cestitao jer je trudna. Ona je znala da je to nemoguce i otisla prek veze nekom dr u bolnici di je on ustanovio da je to cista.

Tak da ono...sva sreca pa nije radila tad na djetetu jer se cista fino povecala u samo tjedan dana.

----------


## cloudy

Bok cure...primate me ovdje? Nova sam na forumu, trudimo se drugu bebicu napravit

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - slobodno se javi ako kaj trebas  :Smile:  joj nisam nikad imala iskustva sa cistama... 

Sad smo se pokeksali i vidla sam malo krvi nakon toga, i toliko me bolio trbuh da sam skoro na hitnu otišla... Menstrualna bol x20. Ne znam kaj je sad to? Nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta, i tako pola sata. Sva sam se tresla od bolova. 
I sada me boli ali puno manje. WTF!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona tak je i mene bilo bolilo prije par mj isto nakon keksa koju min krenulo i pojacavalo se! Vec mi ovak moj hitnu htio zvat! Znaci nisam se micat mogla i bolilo me dole sve. Od naprijed prema dupetu.
Ugl nije se ponovilo i nisam nikad saznala od cega je...

----------


## MonaLi

Sjećam se, ali nisam znala da te tako jako bolilo ko mene sada. Znaci preznojila sam se od bolova i muke. Ovaj moj se usro kaj mi je. Ajme sto je to sada!!!
Znaci ti nisi imala ciste ili tako nesto? 
Zapravo ko zna, cista se stvori i pukne, mozda ni ne znaš da si imala cistu... 
Jel ti krv malo isla?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nije bilo krvi samo nisam mogla ni govoriti. A decko kad je vidio da klimam glavom umj da pricam odma je znao kolko je sati kad JA odbijam govoriti i pomaknuti se!
Proslo je nakon nekih pol sata, ne znam dal radi tablete ili ne.

Za cistu ne znam jer dugo prije toga nisam bila kod gina a nakon toga jesam ali dosta kasnije.

Ja se sjecam bol je bila ko najgori grc na svijetu koji mi je uhvatio sve ispod pupka i koji ne popusta. I to ne ubijalo kaj nije popustalo nego stalno isti intenzitet. A pocelo je postepeno kroz par min.

Ugl poslje se nije ponovilo. Kasnije sam i zaboravila na to a kod gina sam radila papu i uzv koji su bili oke...

Ali obavezno reci ginu u uto. Ja se tad nisam vise niti sjetila.

----------


## MonaLi

Jao čitam tebe i točno tako mi je bilo. Jos me dečko pitao kao jel te popusti bol na kratko kao pred mengu, isto nisam mogla odg samo sam klimala glavom ne! Svih pola sata u komadu bol bez prestanka. Inače dobro podnosim bol ali ovo je nesto drugo. Ajde valjda nije nista strašno kad ti se nije vratilo, valjda nece ni meni. :/

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Meni tad i vise nikad s time da nemam bolne M niti me boli ikad u pmsu niti nista.
Ko ce ga znati....

Nadam se da nije nista...ja sam to i zaboravila. Ko bi reko da cu takvu bol zaboravit.
Nemoj se brinuti, ali na pregledu spomeni  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Već sam ja doktoru poslala mail, bas me zanima sto je to. Javim ti pa ces i ti znati kaj je tebi bilo  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nisam vam stigla ranije pisati. Isla sam na kraju na hitnu i tamo se zadrzala 2 sata i kad je to stalo onda na posao. Cini mi se da M stize jer sam danas imala bolove u trbuhu. Mona mozda ti je bilo zuto tijelo, a ne cista. To slicno izgleda na ultrazvuku. Meni je gin to jednom rekla da je folikularna cista se pocela stvarati, a za 2 dana na fm mi je bio drugi gin i on mi je rekao da vidi zuto tijelo i da je bila ovulacija. I da meni uvijek folikuli pucaju na preko 20 mm, vecinom na 22.
Jagodice bilo bi super kad bi to stvarno tako bilo. Sama u ljubicicama i T pa povucem i vas ostale, samo mi se cini da nece biti nista od toga.
Ives, Latice, Mami, Nivesa  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - jel ti sada bolje?
Ma sumnjam da je žuto tijelo jer mi je tek 10.dc... Tek zavrsila sa tabletama... 
Vidjet ćemo u utorak :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Je Mona, bolje mi je. Barem je stalo i nista me ne boli. Meni je i 11 DC cak znala biti O tako da nista nije nemoguce.

----------


## MonaLi

Eto Chiara mozda si bila u pravu, doktor mi je odg na mail kaze da je mozda krvareće žuto tijelo. Ne kužim kaj je to ali očito je moguce. Jagodice eto mozda je i tvoje bilo to, ili cista. 
Samo ne znam sta znaci takvo žuto tijelo? Losa ovulacija? Zbog? Oh....

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro... 
Mona ne znam sta bi to znacilo, ali znam da kad su meni rekli da se vidi zuto tijelo i da je dobro prokrvljeno da je to jako dobro.

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro  :Smile: 

Chiara moguce da je došlo do žutog tijela ali mi je od toga nastala cista i pukla. Jos uvijek me boli, ne jako ali...

Kak su ostale curke?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro cure! Kavicaaaa!
Kava u pol 11, prava nedjeljna!

Mona mislim da ti je dr odgovarao vise vezano za tu krv kaj si vidla nego za bol.
A mozda ti je O? Ona je nekad popracena s malo krvi kad folikul pukne a cini mi se da sam citala da i to moze boljeti...

Nekak mi se uklapa. Mozda ti se radi tabletica sad sve malo spomaknulo?

Mene malo brine kaj mi je 3dc a jos curim, i nekak mi je rijetko...bit ce hormoni, promjena vremena mozda.

Cure da li su problemi sa stitnjacom genetski?

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam, on je napisao da je moguce da je to krvareće žuto tijelo, znaci ovulacija je bila, a žuto tijelo postalo cista koja je pukla. Pretpostavljam da ovaj mjesec nista... Ali nema veze, idemo dalje  :Smile: 

Ja imam problema sa štitnjačom, tj. Samo tsh je visok a ostalo ok, a nije mi genetski... Tak da... Nemora biti genetski...

P.s. Hvala na kavici  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice  :Shy kiss:  mislim da nije genetski jer kod mene je autoimuna bolest. Meni su antitijela povisena i citam da je to mozda razlog zbog kojeg kod mene ne dolazi do trudnoce. Ja jos nisam dobila M i jos sam na duphastonima pa sad ne znam. U ponedjeljak nam je 3 godine i to bi bio tako krasan poklon.  :Zaljubljen: 
Mona sretno u utorak kod gina, nadam se da ce te barem malo umiriti i detaljnije objasniti kad vidi opet sve na ultrazvuku.
Meni hvala Bogu vise nije krvarilo iz zuba i ne boli me. Nadam se da ce zarasti kako treba.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj pusu sam dobila!
Tnx cure, na odgovorima!

Chiara to bi bio divan poklon. Ja sam se nadala bebi prije rodendana a dobila M  :Laughing:  
Pa nek se onda tebi ostvari!
Drago mi je da ti je bolje. Moj decko iso zubarki koja ga je tolko izmrcvarila da mu je usnica u cosku napukla, imo je krvi po majci i anestezija mu popustila. A ima strah od zubara jedva sam ga nagovorila da ode...mislim da nebu tak brzo opet!

Mona nadam se da bus  cula kod dr samo lijepe stvari.

Di je ostatak ekipe? Upijaju sunce garant!

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* bas citam sto ti se izdogadjalo jucer... 
Takva jaka bol bas cudi, ali sigurna sam da cete u utorak gin i ti sve razjasniti! Ionako vam je ovaj ciklus bio da vidite kak ces reagirati na klomide, nemoj biti jako tuzna...

*Jagodice* ja sam prosle godine zabrijala da imam i sa stitnjacom problema pa na kraju kad sam vadila nalaze sve ok bilo!  :Laughing:  al sreca pa imam dobru i razumnu doktoricu pa me urazumila :D

*Chiara* kolko sam shvatila ti imas prilicno tocne cikluse, 28 dana?? Koliko vec pijes duph? 
Ovo mi nesto mirise na dobro  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure  :Smile: 
Chiara sretno, kada će testić? Želim ti debele stupiće za rođendan.
Mona jesi bolje danas? Nikad nisam imala cistu, pa ti ne mogu pomoći. Nadam se da će ti gin dati sve odgovore nakon iduće folikulometrije.
Jagodice, bolesti štitnjače nisu genetske. U današnje vrijeme kada svi živimo 100 na sat, puno ljudi niti ne zna da ima problema sa stitnjačom. Za nas koje pokušavamo dobiti bebu, bitno je da TSH bude oko 2, po riječima mog MPO gina. Međutim većina ginekologa ne daje veliku pažnju ukoliko je TSH i veći al u granicama normale.
Lijepo vrijeme, ručak pojeden, vrijeme je za đir i kavicu na suncu. Pozdrav!

----------


## 1latica

Cloudy dobro došla na forum i još prije popiškila +  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

> Bok cure...primate me ovdje? Nova sam na forumu, trudimo se drugu bebicu napravit


Cloudy tek sam sad vidjela da si pisala  :Smile:  nekako mi promaklo u mojim silnim postovima Hehe
Naravno da primamo nove cure, dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

> Bok cure...primate me ovdje? Nova sam na forumu, trudimo se drugu bebicu napravit


Dobrodosla  :grouphug:  
Jucer u onoj raspravi nitko nije niti primjetio kako si se tiho javila  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 22.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc 
**Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**


Odbrojavalice: 



xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~  12.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
Ives000~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc​
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~**~**~3.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
**
**
**




*

----------


## Ives000

*Cloudy* dobro nam došla. Nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo prebaciti u trudnićke teme.  


 :štrika: 

Evo da se i ja malo oglasim, nisam vas stigla sve popratit.. ali budem. Samo da dodjem k sebi..
opasno me peru danas navale vručine... simptomi su se pojačali na maximum.. i osjećam da ludim polako... :cupakosu: 
Eto sad kad sam se iskukala idem popit još jedan klomifenček, ajd živile vi meni.   :pivo:

----------


## Anka91

Cloudy dobro dosla.
Ja sam danas imala mozak na pasi dragi me vodio u zoo, bas sam se fino provela. I pojela sladoleda ko nikad u zivotu.
Ives da se sva ta muka napokon isplati i urodi najljepsim mogucim plodom.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cloudy dobrodosla i jos prije otisla na nove trudnoce. Ja mislim cure moje da M stize. Trbuh malo boli, a na ulosku svjetlo svjetlo smeđi spotting kojeg je jako malo za sad.
Narancice ovo mi je prvi ciklus sa duphastonima i pijem ih od O do M. A ako M ne dođe pijem do bete. Od 28 do 30 dana su mi ciklusi.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - jel došla M ili?

Ives - što više nuspojava to više folikula, heheheh Držim fige  :Smile: 


mene još malo boli dole, jedva čekam sutra da odem na FM da vidimo što je to bilo... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

Curke kavicaaa popodnevnaaaa  :Laughing:  

MonaLi, joj da je bar tako.  :Smile:   ma da ne treba biti ni previše. Nek bude taman i ja zadovoljna. 

Ja sam nekako uvjerena da je ta cista žuto tjelo i da je tebi prošla o... vibram da sve bude u redu.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anka  :Kiss:   :Love:  i tebi želim to od sveg srca. Nakon ove muke koju i jedna i druga prolazimo bude nam valjda i uspjelo kad smo već tak uporne  :Wink:  thumbs up za dragog. 
Nek je on tebe malo izveo vanka.. di ćeš bolje nego u zoo da pustiš mozak na pašu.

----------


## MonaLi

Thanks Ives  :Smile: 

Da li netko zna, ako je to bila cista žutog tijela znači da je bila ovulacija, što je dobro ajmo reći...? Jel tako?
 Ali to znači da se i mogla oploditi jajna stanica? samo što nema žutog tijela da daje progesteron? Jesam ja to dobro zguglala?  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hej cure. Ne znam da li da nastavim sa duphastonima. Jutros sam popila i sad bih trebala u 9 navecer. Cijeli dan mi je samo jedan crveni kruzic na ulosku.
Mona nemoj razbijati glavu toliko, sutra ces sve saznati.  :Love: 
Ives drzim fige da ovaj mjesec bude dobitni.  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi ako je tako, onda imaš šanse ( 50 : 50 )već ovaj ciklus ugledati plusić. 


Chiara, popiški test prvo. Ako je negatvan prestani s duphastonima. Ako je pozitivan javi se doktori da ti poveća dozu.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mislis da ima nade za T ako je vec sada bilo malo krvi na ulosku?

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara- ako sutra ne bude krvi ujutro pisni test, ali svakako popij duphaston večeras, nece škoditi, moze samo pomoći.

Ives - misliš? Bez obzira kaj je mozda puklo?
Joj ima Chiara pravo, moram se strpiti do sutra, aaaaaaaa!!! Kako se lovimo za slamku, užas!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Kako se lovimo za slamku, užas!


Mona to sam i ja pomislila. Da ne pijem ove tablete, vec odavno bih dobila stvari...

----------


## Ives000

Chiara, ne mora biti..  :Smile:   i kod implantacije zna biti nekad malo krvi, zato često žene znaju implant. krvarenje zamjeniti za menstruaciju. Pišni testić ako sutra ne dodje m. Tako bi ja napravila  :Wink:  

Mona, istina.. najbolje ćemo znati sutra kad se vratiš s fm. Javi nam se sa dobrim vjestima  :Kiss:

----------


## 1latica

Hej cure...
Chiara, poslušaj ives, sutra piki testić, ako nema stupića, prekini terapiju. Držim fige za stupiće  :Very Happy: 
Mona sutra ginekologa ispitaj sve, pa nam javi. Nadam se da će biti lijepe vijesti.
Ives kad ti ideš na folikulometriju?
Kod mene nema novosti, čekam da stvari prestanu pa da krenemo po +.
Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sutra moram kupiti test da mogu napraviti. Mogu i popodne zar ne?

----------


## MonaLi

Mozes ali uvijek je u početku bolje ujutro... 
Držim fige  :Smile: 

Latica- hvala ti, i ja se nadam da ce mi bar dati plan za iduci ciklus, i to je već nesto  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Latice, u srijedu a kad.. to još ne znam. Čekam da mi jave.
Budite vrijedni i sve dobro pokrijte.  :Joggler: 

I mi ćemo uskoro. Nadam se. 
 :Trči: 

Chiara, MonaLi, sretno sutra!  :Love:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala cure na lijepim zeljama. Ma sta bih ja bez vas.  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Zasto danas nema liste?  :Cool:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives je zaustavila vrijeme  :Smile:  Haha  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Bokic cure. Eto mene malo 
 :Smile:  ne mogu vas sve polovit ali prije svega zelim dobrodoslicu novoj odbrojavalici i da sto prije zbrise od tu. 
Tko pisa danas?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 24.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~   14.dc
monaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc​
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

**



*

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure,

evo update: kaže doktor da je ono bilo krvareće žuto tijelo, sretan je jer nije endometrioza. Kaže da je došlo do ovulacije, bio je jedan folikul ali kako se sve to izdogađalo nije siguran da li se jajna stanica oslobodila i izašla van... 
Za dalje je rekao opet jednu tabletu dnevno... 5-9dc, kao da ne bi ništa mijenjao. I da ovaj put stvarno dođem 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete i da možemo imati odnos kad hoćemo. Kao nema straha jer smo imali samo jedan folikul sada i to je mala doza.
 Mene sad brine ako se opet dogodi isto sa žutim tijelom :/

Chiara - ima li krvi??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro svima!
Cloudy dobrodosla!
Chiara ima li novosti kakvih?

----------


## Ives000

*Curke evo liste,*  :grouphug: *

MonaLi*, jeste pokrili ovaj ciklus, se imamo ćemu nadati? 
Za ciljane si super odreagirala s jednom tabletom klomida, dobro je da nastavljate s jednom 
tabletom jer ipak su ti jajnci još pod dozom tabletica što si pila, još kad kreneš piti i idući ciklus 1x1 
to ti je taman to. Možda bude i dva folikula. Drago mi je da da je sve dobro na kaju ispalo.  :Love:  

*Cloudy*, želiš li možda s nama na listu, ako želiš napiši nam koji ti je dan ciklusa i dodam te  :Wink: 

*Chiara* nestrpljivo čekamo... :ban:   :Gumi-gumi: 

*Jagodice*, kak si nam ti?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - pokrili smo, valjda... imali smo odnos u četvrtak i u subotu navečer, nismo ni znali da je vrijeme ovulacije, da smo znali pokrivali bi stalno, sad znam za drugi put  :Smile:  Misliš da bi mogla i bolje odreagirati drugi put? Joj nadam se  :Smile: 
Ali to sa žutim tijelom mi je sve još uvijek nejasno...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ti si sutra na redu?

----------


## Ives000

O super! Onda čekamo da nam popiškiš pozitivu. 
možda ni ne dođe do drugog puta  :Dancing Fever: 

Yup, ja sutra nastupam   :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Dobar dan cure, kavicaaaa  :Smile: 
Mona, držimo fige za stupiće  :Very Happy:  Keksića je bilo, ginekolog
kaže i O, tako da, ima nade.
Chiara, di si nestala?? Si kupila test?
Cloudy je drugoj temi krenila pisati post, al joj ne ide.
Moguće zbog onih 10ak kontrolnih postova (valjda modr. pregledavaju?!)
Kod nas kiša, vrijeme za spavanje, izležavanje, keksić i dobru knjigu  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ma sumnjam da ću stići uopće piškit...  M bi trebala doći za cca 10 dana, pa ako ništa čekam nju, navikla sam se veseliti i mengi  :Smile: 

Tebi sutra želim 2 lijepa vodeća folikula :Dancing Fever: 

Latica - hvala ti, male su šanse ali da, nadat ću se :D

----------


## Ives000

Mona, hvala ti i ja se nadam. Bome, koliko me sve pika i bocka bolje da ih bude dva , maksimalno tri folikula !  :Ups: 
  otkad pijem klomifene nisam imala ovako jake nuspojave kao ovaj ciklus.  :Raspa: 
Jučer su me oči boljele kao da mi je netko bacio šaku pijeska u njih. Sve sam vidjela kroz maglu. 
Znoj me prao kak je stigao. Dobila sam na to sve još i 3kg  :Evil or Very Mad: , prsti su mi ko čevapi a skoro ništ ne jedem jer me žari žgaravica za popi...  :ulje: !!!!
 ( nije da kukam.. :Grin: )
sve sam to izdržala i opet bi... sam nek se isplati!

----------


## MonaLi

Bit će  :Smile: 

Vidiš ja nisam imala baš neke simptome osim glavobolje tu i tamo... 
Ja bi sve te simptome  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

:Shock:  To sad kažeš hahahah  :lool:  Vjeruj mi,  ne želiš ih!!! 
joj cure.... kak strepim za sutra, ak sam sve ovo uzalud trpila pa poludit ću  :gaah:

----------


## MonaLi

Nije uzalud, pa uvijek si imala barem jedan folikul, a i to je već vrijedno svih simptoma, a možda bude i više  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure evo me s posla. Znam da ste nestrpljive, ali nemam dobre vijesti. Nema mi smisla kupovati testove jer se krvarenje pojacalo. Ne ide puno... A sutra sam trebala betu vaditi.  :Sad:

----------


## Anka91

Ives drzi se!
Chiara zao mi je, nemoj bit u bedu.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - žao mi je  :Sad:  Ali ako već ništa ovaj mjesec onda bolje da je došla danas nego da beta bude 0, to sam jednom doživjela i ne bi voljela opet... Nada bude prevelika i onda ništa...

----------


## CHIARA...

Vidjet cu jos da li ce mi se pojacati krvarenje. Ako stane mozda i odem izvaditi.

----------


## Ives000

Žao mi je Chiara,  ako stane, obavezo idi izvaditi betu. 
Na žalost mi smo ovdje već toliko puta vidjele negativne testove i bete da 
više ni ne budemo u bedu nego odmah nastavljamo dalje jer znamo da nam druge nema. 
Nije ništa izgubljeno, i onako ste planirali inseminaciju. Ne daj da te ovo obeshrabri!!! 
 :Love:  

MonaLi, ma znaš mene prije prve fm.. uvijek  :cupakosu:   i šizim ..da ne kažem piz*im!!!  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives drzi se!
> Chiara zao mi je, nemoj bit u bedu.


Anka  :Kiss: 

Kako si mi ti? U kojoj ste fazi ?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives drzim fige za dva maksimalno tri folikula  :Laughing: 

Chiara, samo hrabro. Istina kaj Mona kaze, ako je to stvarno M bolje da krene sad nego poslje bete.

Mona kaj ima kod tebe? Si bila kod gina? (mozda sam nekaj propustila na prosloj stranici!)

Nives uvijek te lijepo "vidjeti" kaxi kaj?

Puse od Jagodice svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ispravak nakon citanja neprocitanog!

Mona, nadat cemo se mi, i s tobom i za tebe hehe! Nemoj tolko brinuti da je nesto zabrinjavajuce sigurno bi ti gin to reko i objasnio! Sad se naoruzaj zivcima ovih 10ak dana!

Jagodica je dobro, fala na pitanju  :Wink:  
Papam rodendanski muffin koj me docekao na poslu od moje drage kolegice!
 :Razz:  eto ipak sam izdala samu sebe a ono kao necu!

----------


## Ives000

Aaaaa Draga moja Jagodiceeeee  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  :balon: 

Želim ti barem jednu bebicu do idućeg ročkasa. Ajd živila ti nama  :pivo:  SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN!!!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice sretan rođendannnnn  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Joggler:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## CHIARA...

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B98KWh-2Kp4

Nadam se da sam ispravno zalijepila link za Jagodicu...  :Smile:

----------


## Tanita14

Suborke moje, evo mene sa novostima!

No, prvo,* Jagodice*, sretan roćkas, i da do slijedećeg nunaš bebolina!

*Ives, Mona,* vidim, vi fino papate tabletice, nadam se iskreno da će folikulići bit veliki i kvalitetni (iako se za *Monu* nadam da bu neki + pao za 10ak dana).

Nova odbrojavalica, dobrodošla, super je ekipica ovdje!

Ostale djevojke, sretno i da što prije ugledate plus!

Ja napokon dočekala prvi pregled, beba je tu, srčeko kuca, veliki smo koliko trebamo bit i ja sretna!

Puno pusa vam šaljem i pratim vas iz prikrajka!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tanita uljepsala si mi rodendan sa svojim malim srcekom!

Ives, bar jedno dogodine a?  :Laughing:  Hvala od srca!!

Chiara legendo hahaha! Ja bi ih rado ocistila al nekak mi se cini da bi ovi decki rade se medusobno cistili hahaha!

Hvala vam curke, vase lijepe zelje ulijepsale su mi popodnevnu rodendansku smjenu haha!

:ghuh:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Joggler:  :rock:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice lijepo se provedi danas  :Kiss:  


*Tanita* koji lijepi dodatak na potpis.  :Love:  
To je vrjedilo čekati ^^  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Jagodice sretan rockas!!!! Zelim ti znas vec kaj hihi
Ja evo sutra kod dr na lregled papu i dogovor za klomice wuhuuu

----------


## MonaLi

Koji vesel dan ovdje

Jagodice - sretan ti rockas!!!! Zelim ti najsretniju godinu ikad, onu koja mijenja zivot  :Smile:  šaljem puno rođendanskih pusa  :Kiss: 

Tanita - prekrasno, stvarno mi je drago... Uživaj  :Smile:  sumnjam u svoj plus, rekao doktor 20% šanse ovaj mjesec, hahaha

Nivesa - jaoooo, i ja se sad veselim za tebe. Bit ce cijela momčad ovdje na klomifenu...Hehe jedva čekam da kreneš 

Ives - kad sutra ideš? U koliko sati? Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Taman kad je doslo moje vrijeme za inseminaciju, cujem da su radovi u 6mj u humanoj u RI i da nece biti postupaka.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - nemoj biti tužna, mozda već u 6.mj ovako ostaneš trudna i nećeš morati na inseminaciju... Prođe mjesec brzo  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Tuzna sam jer neki nalazi traju samo 3 mjeseca, a ako nema postupaka u 6mj radi radova, preostaje mi samo 7mj jer u 8mj su godisnji i onda ne rade...

----------


## nivesa

Mona tnx nadam se sto prije da ce mi dat jer sam sad napeta ko puska

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure
Jagodice sretan ti rođendan, nek se sve želje ostvare  :Kiss: 
Ives, čekamo izvještaj, nek bude folikula baš koliko si naručila.
Tanita, čestitam na malenom  :Heart:  sretno dalje.
Nivesa, javi što ginekolog kaže. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti Klomid, ne znam zašto ti
ne bi dao, ako su ti nalazi ok.
Chiara, oooo znam kako ti je  :Evil or Very Mad:  kad smo napon pokupili sve nalaze za IVF i uvjerili
ginekologa da ne želimo gubiti vrijeme na inseminaciju, jer nalaz MM ne valja ništa, počeli su radovi na
humanoj u St... Isti dan otišli u Cito, ponovio MM nalaz spermiograma, i upali odmah na IVF.
Humana se renovirala cca 7/8 mjeseci, ako ne i više.
Pozdrav svima idem na kavu

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - nemoj se uzrujavati, u 7.mj lijepo u postupak, ako ne uspije (a možda bude) u 8.radiš pauzu ali si još pod tabletama od ciklusa prije i možda se primi nešto i tada  :Smile:  Ako ništa, lijepo opet u 9.mj...

Ives - kakvo je stanje?

Nivesa - jooooj razumijem te, ja sam još uvijek uzbuđena iako ću skoro na drugi pokušaj  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hvala svima na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama!

Chiara, vjerujem da te to zbediralo. Probaj ne razmisljati dalje od 7mj. A mi svi drzimo fige da ti dalje nece niti trebati.

Nives kad ides kod gina? Tj kad ces znati vise? 

Ives drzim fige za dva maximalno tri!  :lool: 

Latice kako si nam ti kaj kod tebe ima?

Meni jutros kava tak lose sjeda. Sva sreca da sam jos u M fazi. Da mi se ovo desilo prije tjedan dana nebi bilo dobro hahaha!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Vidim vi ste se raspisale. Ne stignem vas sve ni pohvatati... Ives skini me sa liste jer mi je danas 1DC, a nemoj me ni dodavati na novu listu jer ne znam sta ce biti za ovaj mjesec. Ja cu svejedno tipkati sa vama bez obzira  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara pola nas ne zna kaj budemo pa smo na listi. Nis te ne kosta da ostanes s nama!
 Osim ak Ives ne odluci naplatiti svoju dobru volju hahaha!
Nadam se da te tak 1 dan nije dodatno zbedirao! Sjedi negdje na terasu i naruci si velku tocenu (dok jos mozes) i okreni situaciju u svoju korist!

Mona di si nam ti?
Ives ja i dalje cekam novosti -.-  :Razz: 

Znaci sad citam da je rijetko ali ipak moguce da se O desi pred kraj M i sad si razmisljam koje su sanse da je kod mene tak!
Realno mi se cijelo mj keksamo i ak se 2 dana nismo, to je susa i 3 se sigurno budemo!
Jedino kad apstiniramo je dok traje M!

A nis ovaj mj bum narucila trakice pa vam javim! Al ovaj mj stvarno budem!  :lool:  (odn slijedeci kad placa sjedne)

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - evo me, na poslu  :Rolling Eyes:  Ako ti se ne da čekati trakice dam ti ja odmah nekoliko, imam ih dosta  :Wink: 
Da, ovulacija je moguća uvijek, rijetko ali može i za vrijeme menge, bilo bi dobro da bar saznaš kad je kod tebe  :Smile: 
Meni je recimo sad bila 8-9 dc a kaže doktor da je nekima i prije...

Chiara - ja bi isto voljela da si na listi, što god da se bude događalo :D

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice pa zelim ti sve najbolje i da ti se ostvari sve sto pozelis. 
Ives nama je sljedeca postaja anesteziolog i ako da zeleno svjetlo. Onda 6.6 operacija. I nadam se da ce nakon toga stvari krenut na bolje. A ja sam 27.5 na briseve narucena. Jel zna itko, koliko se cekaju nalazi??

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - meni su uvijek rekli "nalazi za 10 dana" ali bi uvijek stigli na mail za 5 dana...

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice ja sam u fazi keksića, stvari gotove, vrijeme akcije.
Anka držim fige za zeleno i uspješnu operaciju TM.
Mona ako imaš inače tako rane O, onda ti je garant ono nekidan bila O. 
Di je ives??? Čekamo lijepe vijesti.
Nivesa i tvoje vijesti čekamo.. nadam se da ćeš pisati s Klomidom u drugoj ruci  :Wink:

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodice* pa sretan tiiii do neba!!!!  :Heart: 
Meni ti je danas 7dc i krenula sam sa trakicama 2 puta dnevno od jutros. Sad sam se malo ozbiljnije uhvatila nego prosli ciklus pracenja, jer mi je prosli c bilo nestalo, i nisam svaki dan 2 puta piskila. Prvi put mi je bilo pa sam sva bila zbunjena! Nacrtala sam si tablicu sa danima ciklusa, i odredila mjesta gdje ljepim trakice jednu ispod druge, tako da imam za usporedbu ukoliko se (uopce) pocne nesto dogadjat... 
Eto, ja sam sretna sto mogu opet odbrojavat  :Very Happy: 

*Chiara* ma budi ti s nama na listi, nikad ne znas sto se moze dogodit, pa da se mozemo zajedno veselit i svasta jos  :Smile:  meni je doslo puno puta da trazim da me skine s liste kad mi je ciklus prelazio 60dana, bas me bediralo vidjet te brojke, al proslo je! Ovak imam i uvid u situaciju, i podrsku, i mjesto gdje cu se izjadat...

*Anka* samo hrabro  :grouphug: 

*Latice* suosjecam, mi se isto debljamo od silnog keksa :D

*Mona* nasa!!! Daj Boze da prevagne onih 20% sanse, da se snovi ostvare!!

*Ives* cekamo dobre vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## MonaLi

Latice - misliš da je moguće da je ono bila O? Jer počelo me jako boliti nakon sexa... i bilo je malo krvi...? Ma nema veze, kaj god da je bilo prošlo je. Inače ti ja nemam uopće O, tako da su valjda zato jajnici sad poludili.

Narancice - hvala ti  :Smile:  Kad se vi svi nadate za mene onda moram i ja  :Laughing: 
E tu tablicu si i ja planiram napraviti idući ciklus, onak na papir lijepiti sve...

----------


## 1latica

Mona, da, zbilja je moguće. 
Kod mene jednom u životu bila 11dc i to me iznenadilo, al je i menga taj ciklus stigla 25.dc A iskustva na folikulometrijama imam ohoho. 
Sretno  :Kiss: 
Narancice nemoj se odmah ujutro testirati trakicama, jer je nakon buđenja razina lutein hormona najniža.

----------


## Narancica000

Nisam *Latice*... oko 13h je prva bila i navecer oko 21h planiram drugu radit. I tak svaki dan, jel to ok?

----------


## Ives000

Curke evo mene, nije baš bajno  :Undecided: . Imam jedan folikul koji je nekih 12mm a trebao bi biti ipak malo veći, jer mi je danas 11dc. 
sad ćemo vidjeti kako će biti dalje. Ja se nadam da će narasti. Polažem vjere u njega.u Petak opet na fm. 
Onda ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje pa ću bolje znati kako dalje.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 25.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc 
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~   15.dc
monaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Ives000 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc​
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
*

----------


## 1latica

Narancica, super! Sada fino ulovi poz trakicu i trk u akciju  :Wink: 
Ives, nek bude jedan al vrijedan. Koliko klomida uzimaš? Ma vi svakako od vikenda obavljajte zadaću. Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - narast ce on sigurno, bit ce ovulacija malo kasnije ali to nema veze, samo vi obavite kaj morate, on moze sad brže rasti... Vidjet ćemo u nedjelju kad ce biti O, mozda i za vikend?

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* poprati si O sa trakicama kao i uvijek... Vjerojatno ce kasnit ovulacija pa je zato tako mali folikul. Dobro je sto polazes vjeru u njega, mozda je to bas ta js  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives piši sutra 2DC. Mislila sam da necu na listu samo iz razloga sto sam trebala na inseminaciju pa znam da onda ne mogu na listu. Ipak sam narucena drugi utorak na FM, ali inseminacije nece biti zbog radova. I ja mislim da ce ti ovulacija biti nesto kasnije. Meni je 11DC znao biti folikul 17, a zadnji put cak 19. Folikul raste 1mm dnevno, a meni pucaju na oko 22mm.
Jagodice sta si dobila za rockas???
Narancice imala sam i ja trakice, ali nekako vise vjerujem FM pa sam odustala od toga.
Latice samo vi pokrivajte dane nek se ulovi.
Anka meni su rekli da briseve cekam 2 tjedna tako da cu ja u petak to podignuti kod svoje gin. Sretno TM s operacijom, nadam se da ce biti bolje nakon toga.
Mona i ja drzim fige za tih 20% da se ostvare.

----------


## nivesa

> Jagodice ja sam u fazi keksića, stvari gotove, vrijeme akcije.
> Anka držim fige za zeleno i uspješnu operaciju TM.
> Mona ako imaš inače tako rane O, onda ti je garant ono nekidan bila O. 
> Di je ives??? Čekamo lijepe vijesti.
> Nivesa i tvoje vijesti čekamo.. nadam se da ćeš pisati s Klomidom u drugoj ruci


Evo i mene... Nista od klomica za sad. Papa pregled uzv obavljeni. Pon zovem opet za dogovor sa dr jer tak kod kojeg me zeli poslat nije bio tamo.  
Naspotao me jer nisam dugo bila i rekao da bi me supio da smije hahaha

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa - korak po korak  :Smile: 

Meni jucer opet krv bila nakon sexa :/
Chiara thanks ali mislim da su šanse ipak i manje...

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro kavicaaaa
Ja sam vani na terasi i uzivam u prekrasnom, suncanom i neradnom danu, a i vama zelim isto.
Nivesa ajde barem si nesto obavila i sad cekas nalaze, a drzim fige da uspijes drugi put dobiti klomide.
Mona zar opet? Pa zasto?

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam, nije bolilo ali sam obrisala krv :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Kad opet ides na pregled? Obavezno to spomeni doktoru kad budes opet isla.

----------


## MonaLi

Nema pregleda vise, sve do iduće FM, rekao je da dođem 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete klomifena, znaci ne idem tako brzo

----------


## CHIARA...

Znaci da imas jos dosta do tada. Ja cekam utorak i FM. Curi iz mene ko blesavo danas. Tesko mi to pada kad je ovako vruce, a kad dođe ljeto onda ce biti jos gore.

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure.
Nivesa oprosti ako sam dosadna, al nisam shvatila dal te tvoj soc ginekolog šalje zbog Klomida kod nekog drugog ginekologa? Nadam se da ćeš se uskoro naručiti i kreniti s terapijom.
Mona ne znam zašto ti se događa krv nakon keksa. Možda je samo nekakav ludi ciklus. Od kojeg dc ćeš uzimati klomid? Ja sam ga uzimala 5-9dc i O je tada bila mislim 14dc.. Strah me dati 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete ne pobjegne O. 
Chiara i meni je ovaj put bila obilna, inače nije takva. Ma ko će znati  :Undecided: 
Lijepo vrijeme zove me plaža, al ne znam kakvo je more, vjerojatno još hladno. Ne treba mi sada upala mjehura pa ću se strpit još koji dan. Pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - uzimala sam od 5-9 isto i ovulacija je bila oko 9-10dc, a sad cu isto tako uzimati. Doktor kaze da se svaki dan leksemo da nam ne pobjegne O.
Blago tebi, plaža  :Smile:  ja provodim dan na bajku u šumi  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona jesi javila ginu za to krvarenje? Javi nam kaj ce ti rec! Probaj da te to ne sekira. Znam da je meni sad to lako rec ali i tak si ne mozes pomoci razmisljanjem o tome.

Ives, pa cuj jedan ali vrijedan. Kad je dovoljan jedan spermij zasto nebi bio i jedan folikul. Mozda bude i kasnija O.

Nivesa znaci tak prijetnje neke u tvom smijeru lete hahaha. Drzim fige da svi nalazi budu uredni.

Latice i kod mene isto, stvari gotove, nastupa keks.

Anka ~~~~~~~ da sve bude oke!

Ja planiram ovak C po starom. Sljedeci (6mj.) popratiti s trakicama a 7 i 8 mislim da cu malo stati na loptu opustiti se za vrijeme godisnjeg i ne "odbrojavati". 

Puseke svima!

P.s. Mona fala za trakice al za ovaj ciklus je kasno a za sljedeci budem narucila na vrijeme. Ali hvala ti na ponudi cijenim to puno.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 26.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc


Odbrojavalice: 



xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 16.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
**Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~**~**~~ 2.dc 

*

----------


## Ives000

Curke moje, ja nikako danas da uhvatim vremena. Eto me napokon. Ja sam odlučila sići s liste, na neko vrijeme. 
Previše mi se toga nakupilo i baš osjetim da sam umorna od odbrojavanja i svega. Budem tu tipkala s vama  

*Jagodice*, eto budemo vidjeli u kojem smjeru će krenuti taj moj folikul. Nisam odustala od njega i ako su mi realno male šanse 
da ovaj mj nešto napravimo.  :Undecided:  Testići su mi stigli.. budem si popratila s trakicama.. a pokrivali budemo onak neobavezno...   :Laughing: 
bez obzira na stanje mojih folikula.  :Grin: 

* Latice*, ma jesi li ti to napisala PLAŽAAAA  :Shock: 
 JAAAAAAAA Biiiiiiiii!!!!!! :drama:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - nemoj se slučajno bedirati zbog folikula, jednako je sve moguće kao i kad brže raste  :Kiss: 
Znaš da nema pravila, ako se ja nadam ovaj ciklus onda svatko treba  :Wink:  hehe

Jagodica - ma nisam javila doktoru, mislim da je to to krvareće žuto tijelo i da će do menge dok sve ne izađe malo krvariti.... baš me briga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona legendo to je stav!  :Laughing:  "bas me briga!"

Ives  :grouphug:  Realno dok je keksa dotle se radi na bebi! I postoje sanse! A lista i odbrojavanje i zbrajanje i oduzimanje i ostale stvari mislim da ako stvaraju stres vise nisu korisne nego samo odmazu. Tako da keksaj se radi keksanja ako mozes i malo se opusti!

Ja sam jutros dosla na ideju da mozda ovaj mjesec pokrijem svaki dan....krenuli smo od prekjucer a M dolazi za jedno 20 dana...znam da mi se nece dati svaki dan  :lool:  Al mislim si prije neke "stanke" da ispucam jos to i trakice pa eto!
Samo ne smijem NJEMU rec da ga cekaju keksici na lageru, ko ce mi sude oprat dok radim popodbe  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

E da, kavaaaaaaa!

----------


## nivesa

Latica ne. Idem kod gina u Vinogradsku. On me vodi u pregledima i svemu. A on me salje svom kolegi na MPO. I tog kolege nije bilo taj dan. U pon ga zovem pa ce mi reci kaj i kak dalje

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa  - hoće li taj MPO doktor htjeti samo sa klomifenom pokušati? Mene kad su prebacili na MPO doktorica (petrova) tamo mi je rekla da oni ne prakticiraju samo klomifen nego je prvi korak (ako je sve ok sa nalazima) inseminacija... Jel znaš kaj će biti?

----------


## nivesa

Ne znam ali pristajem na sve  :Smile: 
A posto imam 2 spontane t iza sebe nadam se da ce poceti sa klomifenom.

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure
Ives super je ako se u stvarnom životu možeš "isključiti", znam kako ti je. Ja od kad sam izgubila bebu svaki dan mislim kad će O, da li smo dobro odradili keksić, da li se spermiogram nekim čudom popravio, hoću li popikiti stupiće. Klanjam se onom ko uspije uživati u keksu u vremenu kad pokušava zatrudniti. Al ozbiljno!
Nives javi što MPO ginekolog predlaže, držim fige za tempirane odnose + Klimid  :Kiss: 
Jagodice ako vam je spermiogram uredan, možete u akciju kad i koliko vas volja, sretno  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam vam jučer bila na plaži, al more nije za kupanje. Ušla do koljena i ostatak popodneva čitala knjigu na suncu. Bilo je kupaća, al more garant nije niti 20 stupnjeva.
Idemo kod mame na roštilj, pozdrav.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Latice meni mora bit iznad 20C za kupanje. Makar sam se jednom okupala u bajeru u Fuzinama na nekakvih 15ak i sva sam se pokocila.
Za spermiogram ne znam jer nismo jos nista od pretraga radili rano nam je!
Tak da iskreno nemam pojima....

Kak opce doc do uputnice za sgram? Jel moze na zahtjev/zamolbu? Kod koga?
Sad sam se zainteresirala...

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - dragi mora svom doktoru opće prakse i on ce mu dati. Samo neka kaze da dugo radite na bebi (kad ce ici jel), tak je moj. Tj. Rekao je da je moja gin rekla da joj moram donijeti njegov sgram.

----------


## Ives000

Curke.. moje!!! Ipak nisam otpisana ovaj ciklus... moj folikul (sunce moje žarko) je nastavio rast. Doktor kaže da će biti ovulacija za vikend.. budem popratila sa trakicama a u srijedu kontrola da vidimo jel bila O.  :Very Happy:

----------


## biserko

> Curke.. moje!!! Ipak nisam otpisana ovaj ciklus... moj folikul (sunce moje žarko) je nastavio rast. Doktor kaže da će biti ovulacija za vikend.. budem popratila sa trakicama a u srijedu kontrola da vidimo jel bila O.


Pozdrav curama,sretno svima

Ives, samo sam ti navratila reci da je moj jedan jedini  folikul slučajno ulovljen na uzv 25. dan ciklusa kad je bio 17 mm,znaci imaš vremena da naraste.  ja sam imala produžene cikluse. dr mi je tada dao pregnil i moj folikulic sad broji 37. ti.  trudnoce.  sretno,draga

----------


## Ives000

Ajme biserko već 37tt  :Shock:  ... pa ti svaki čas možeš rodit.. hahaha!!!! Kako mi je tvoja trudnoća brzo prošla... jedva čekam da nam se javiš sa lijepim vjestima. Hvala ti na ovome. Baš me podiglo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto Ives jesi vidla sad! 
Znaci tvoj muz uz ove vrucine skombinirane s tvojom O....pa...ja da sam na tvom mjestu kupila bi mu 2L nekog izotonickog napitka. Ono, nesto da nadoknadi elektrolite!  :Laughing: 

Mona hvala ti puno na odg. ja sam vec mislila da i za sgram treba svasta nesta (krvna slika, vlasi kose, visina i tezina za vrijeme punog mjeseca, djevojacko prezime prabake....) kak to obicno kod nas hoce.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - naravno da ima nade, znaš kako to ide... Kad se najmanje nadaš  :Smile: 

Jagodice - hahaha ne ne, potrebno je samo uputnica i rukovanje hahahah
Nalaz gotov isti dan, u Petrovoj  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona, super! Tnx. To kad se odlucim na pretrage prvo da "rukovanje" odradimo hahaha.

NEGO, nebi vjerovali ali, imam jedno pitanje! :Laughing: 

Dakle kapsule ulja nocurke (ili nocurka?) 
Sve sam procitala kaj na forumu pise al me zanima od VAS da li je koja koristila i kakva su iskustva?

I di tog ima? Po ljekarnama privatnim? Mozda bio-bio?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 27.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
**šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
**x**avii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**
**


Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 17.dc
monaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc 
**

Xavii i šiškice dobro nam došle u ljubičice . Sretno curke!!!!*

----------


## Ives000

*Latice*, i ja sam tako, ali onda samo jednom dodješ do toga da shvatiš da više ne možeš tako.
Pa probaš drugačije i skužiš da je tako bolje nego stalno nešto čekati i strepiti.. 
Zaboravljamo ono najvažnije uz sve to. Živjeti! 

*Mona* i *cure*,  hvala vam što ste vjerovale u moj folikul  :lool:   Ipak je neki borac u pitanju! 
I moj gin se iznenadio da je nastavio rasti. Sad čekamo. Trakice su poćele tamnit.. 

*Mona*, kakvo je stanje kod tebe sada? 

*Jagodice*, ja sam pila femisan kapi, ulje noćurka nisam nikad, ali sam čula da su jako dobre kapi. 
Nadam se da će ti se netko javiti tko ima malo više znanja o tome.  :Undecided: 




> Eto Ives jesi vidla sad! 
> Znaci tvoj muz uz ove vrucine skombinirane s tvojom O....pa...ja da sam na tvom mjestu kupila bi mu 2L nekog izotonickog napitka. Ono, nesto da nadoknadi elektrolite!


On je rođen spreman. Prije me strah za mene hahahahah  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - ja sam pila ulje noćurka, moja frendica imala super iskustvo, ja ne baš... nakon tih kapsula mi je M došla na 70.dc prvi put :/
Ne znam jel od toga ali sam ih tada prestala uzimati. Vjerojatno bi tebi bile ok jer nemaš pcos i sve te sje... hormone  :Smile:  

Ives - ja uvijek vjerujem u tvoje folikule... haha Od toliko simptoma moralo se nešto pojaviti  :Wink: 
Stanje kod mene je nikakvo... u "miru" čekam novu M da opet krenem sa tableticama  :Smile:  Pa šta bude...

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 28.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 18.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
1latica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Chiara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc 
*

----------


## Ives000

> Jagodice - ja sam pila ulje noćurka, moja frendica imala super iskustvo, ja ne baš... nakon tih kapsula mi je M došla na 70.dc prvi put :/
> Ne znam jel od toga ali sam ih tada prestala uzimati. Vjerojatno bi tebi bile ok jer nemaš pcos i sve te sje... hormone  
> 
> Ives - ja uvijek vjerujem u tvoje folikule... haha Od toliko simptoma moralo se nešto pojaviti 
> Stanje kod mene je nikakvo... u "miru" čekam novu M da opet krenem sa tableticama  Pa šta bude...


joj kak bi voljela da te šokira  jedan divovski +  :lool:  Kad već tako u miru čekaš mengu haahah  :Razz:

----------


## MonaLi

Haha neka ti se želje onda ostvare  :Smile: 
Ali ne, šanse su nikakve... Bas me zanima kakav ce iduci ciklus biti. Samo da bude normalna ovulacija... Samo to.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives bas si ja isto mislim za Monu al sutim!

Dobro di su nase ljubicice i odbrojavalice?
Ima li kakvih sumnjivica medu nama?

Ja jedva cekam doc doma, popit kavu, keksnut se (veceras je finale lige prvaka pa za sve vas koje pokrivate trenutno racunajte a tim  :lool:  ) i van u setnju!!
Btw radni dan mi super poceo cim sam dosla na posao zalila se flasom vode. I sebe, i stol, i tipkovnicu  :Laughing: 

Idem (tek) sad uzivat u kavici!

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice dobro da si me potsjetila... moram si muža zgrabit onda prije početka.. jer za vrijeme utakmice mi se đaba trudit  :Rolling Eyes:  a poslje se meni neće dati.  :lool:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ VIBRAM za sve trudilice...

----------


## MonaLi

Moj se isto već priprema za tekmu, priprema nareske, jutros išao na plac po sir, hladi vino... A gledat ce sam hahahah
Mozda ja prođem kraj njega koji put  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moj da ima tak nareske i vino ja bi tak dugo prolazila pokraj njega dok neko od nas dvoje nebi morsku bolest dobio!

Moramo osnovati neki "Book club" za ovakve veceri...

----------


## MonaLi

Hahahaha Jagodice odlična ideja!!!!! Ali isto sa narescima i vinom  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Moja M opet uranila. Tradicionalno opet nista.
Danas 1 dc.

----------


## Narancica000

Dobro vam kasno jutro  :Smile:  
Nadam se da uzivate u toplom vikendu... 
Sve mi je cudno doci, a nema hrpe postova :D 
Kod mene 11dc, pratim si trakicama O, jos se nista ne vidi! Ocekujem ju kasnije, al za svaki slucaj pocela sam odmah iza M. 
Svima suncani pozdraviiiiiii i vibre svim trudilicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~♡

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Siskice,  :grouphug:  Nemam ti nis za reci a da vec nisi cula, novi ciklus nova nada.
Obzirom da smo mi tu sve zauzete zene mozda ovo ljeto donese NOVU ljubav u nekom drugom izdanju!

Narancice samo ti budi vrijedna lijepo to tebi ide!

Ives jesi uspjela prije tekme? Ja jesam  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Mona klub nije klub bez vina i narezaka! Hehe!

----------


## Anka91

Ives svi navijamo za tvoj folikul da bude ono jedan ali vrijedan. Jagodice ja sam cula puno dobrih stvari za femisan a kapi. A ja nikako da ih pocnem koristit a odlucila sam da hocu.
Siskice samo hrabro naprijed. 
Ja sinoc lumpala u svatovima sad sam tek nadosla. Saljem puse svima!!

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke... 
Ives - jesi ulovila O ili tek dolazi?
Narancice - samo tako, nista prepustiti slučaju  :Smile: 
Jagodice - vidim i to pokrivas dane bez obzira na dc hahah bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anka idem malo zguglat te femisan

Mona a kaj cu kad ne znam kad je O. Ja krenem od poslje M pa tamo negdje do 16-17 dc da bude barem svaki drugi. Ma da ovaj mj planiram skroz do M. Iako koje su sanse da je O tipa 20dc a M 26 al ono oke.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 29.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~19.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc 
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *1.dc
** 

 
*

----------


## Ives000

* Šiškice*  :Love: 
* Narancice* samo ti prati čekaj, tko čeka taj i dočeka !!
* Jagodice*, ma ništ' nisam uspjela prije tekme.. taj čovjek nije uračunljiv dok treba početi utakmica  :durise: 
 otuširala sam se i otišla leći u sobu, gledala sam seriju i tako zaspala, onda je došao moj gospon .. i išao me budit...,imao je 
sreće što ciljamo inače mu ne bi dala ni da je Enrique Iglesias ...( Bailandooooo..)  :Grin: 
*Anka*, hvala ti, nadam se da će uskoro ovulacija, trakica mi je opasno potamnila ali još nije pozitivna.. svaki čas očekujem...  :Klap: 
Nadam se da si se dobro provela u svatovima..  
*Mona*,još ju lovim.. bude valjda danas/sutra  :Cekam:  ... mi pokrivamo vrijedno bez obzira. 
Kakva je situejšen kod tebe.. ima li kakvih simptomčića???

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - pametno, vjerojatno ti je O oko 12.dc onda ali bolje vi sve dane pokrijte  :Smile: 

Ives - ma kakvi simptomi, bas nista... Sve kao i inače, napuhana sam ali to jos od kad sam pila klomifene, i to je to...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Šaljem vam hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kaj treba.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami helou! Hvala na vibricama univerzalnim hahahaha!

Ives, bailandooooo  :lool:  Mozda bas taj "kasni" keksic bude recept za ||

Narancica jel se hvata kaj?

Mona ma pokrivamo mi to od-do svaki mj. al eto... Pomalo haha!

I odustala sam od lezanja i ne micanja poslje keksa od kad mi je tanita rekla da se poslje isla oprati. A i prosli mj sam 2 puta zaspala s plivacima tak da ono...

Jel zna neko kak je nasa tajci nisam ju dugo "cula". A ni kristinicu ni ninci...kog sam izostavila....

----------


## sanjka

Pozdrav cure  :Smile:  
Upadam kao padobranac :/

Poklanjam 3 kutije Duphastona 42×10 mg. rok 2020.
Osobno preuzimanje u Zg.
I 2 kutije Folacina

----------


## sanjka

Nadam se da cu sad nakin 10 postova moci primati i slati poruke.

----------


## Ives000

Sanjka dobro nam došla. Nadam se da će ti se netko od cura javiti.. šteta što nisam iz zg...  :Smile:  
Mona, Jagodice,Nives???? 

Jagodice riječi ti se ostvarile. Ma bitno je u svemu tome biti opušten.. i neopterečen. A malo koja od nas je takva. 
Ja si potpomažem meditacijama i mogu vam reći da sam full smirenija i meni je to baš super. 
Ostanem ležat poslje odnosa jer mi se spava a ne zato jer "moram" ako moram na wc... odem i na wc.. više ne trpim  ko luđak  :lool:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mami evo ja opalila po čaju.. i baš mi paše. Kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

Mona koliko još brojimo do testića?

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure, ima li kaveeee????
Ives, da li je danas poz trakica?? Za 2/3 dana krećem i ja pikit,
da vidimo kada će točno O.. Vidim vrijedni ste, super, sretno  :Smile: 
Mona, nema još simptoma?? Baš ništa??
Ostele cure, ima što novog???
MM i ja uživamo u nogometu, spustili smo se u kvart u kafić gledat utakmicu,
keks obavili nakon, da O kojim slučajem ne porani  :Laughing: 
Pozdrav svima..

----------


## LadyB

> Suborke moje, evo mene sa novostima!
> 
> No, prvo,* Jagodice*, sretan roćkas, i da do slijedećeg nunaš bebolina!
> 
> *Ives, Mona,* vidim, vi fino papate tabletice, nadam se iskreno da će folikulići bit veliki i kvalitetni (iako se za *Monu* nadam da bu neki + pao za 10ak dana).
> 
> Nova odbrojavalica, dobrodošla, super je ekipica ovdje!
> 
> Ostale djevojke, sretno i da što prije ugledate plus!
> ...


Tanita tako lijepe vijesti :Smile: 
šaljem puse

----------


## LadyB

ekipa ja vas obiđem tu i tamo da malo navijam za vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Latice, danas bi trebala. Nadam se da hoće. Još malo fali da bude pozitivna. Da sam karakter ne bi ni piškala trakice nego bi se opustila i uživala.. ali nisam... hahahha 
Zar ne misliš da bi mogle razmazit ovako ove naše muške.. em utakmica em sex... pa ne može im biti bolje. 
 :Laughing:  

Lady, kako si ti draga? Kako se ti snalaziš u majčinskim vodama?  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ja ti uopće ne razmišljam o testu, kužiš? M bi trebala dobiti na 24.dc ako mi je O bila 10.dc ali i to je sve pod upitnikom... Ma samo da M dođe na vrijeme  :Smile:  skromna sam hehe

Latica -  ni S od simptoma :D

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav cure. Svima vam zelim svu srecu, da se rijese svi problemi i saljem vam punoooooo trudnicke prasinice za puno plusica u narednim mjesecima.
Mi smo super, neki dan smo bili na 4D i sve je, hvala Bogu, u redu i dobit cemo malu curicu Noemi  :Smile:  lupka nam vec na veliko, bas je zivahna - prava curica  :Smile: 
Puno srece i pusa vam saljemo  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajciiiii! Kao prvo, STVARNO mi se svida ime!
(moja cura ak bude cura bude Mia. Bila je rasprava izmedu Mia i Tia i onda je decko srknuo juhu sa slovima sa zlice i posrko sva slova ostalo na zlici samo MIA. Pa smo odlucili da se sa svemirom nije za raspravljat hahahah)
Bas mi je drago zbog tebe! Znaci lupka mala? Joj medeno jedva cekam. Jel stuca?!
Cuvaj se i pomazi busu i svoju curicu u nase ime!

----------


## Tajci66

Hvala ti Jagodice sto pitas za mene, to sam zab napisati  :Smile: 
Nasa je trebala biti Tia, al kad sam vidjela Noemi sam se zaljubila  :Wink: 
Nisam jos primjetila da stuca

----------


## Narancica000

> Mami helou! Hvala na vibricama univerzalnim hahahaha!
> 
> Ives, bailandooooo  Mozda bas taj "kasni" keksic bude recept za ||
> 
> Narancica jel se hvata kaj?
> 
> Mona ma pokrivamo mi to od-do svaki mj. al eto... Pomalo haha!
> 
> I odustala sam od lezanja i ne micanja poslje keksa od kad mi je tanita rekla da se poslje isla oprati. A i prosli mj sam 2 puta zaspala s plivacima tak da ono...
> ...


Draga Jagodice, hvala sto mislis na mene  :Smile:  
Trakica je pocela lagano tamnit, pojavila se sjena a do sad ni nje nije bilo! Uredno pokrivamo svaki drugi dan, al ovaj puta pokrivamo vise iz zelje za jedno drugim nego radi reda  :Zaljubljen: 
Sto se tice lezanja poslije keksa, mislim da je to nepotrebno ak ti je fizioloski postavljena maternica. Kada sam ja s prvom curkom ostala trudna poslije svakog keksa isla sam pod tus, pa tako i sad radim! Ono sto je trebalo uci, uslo je i ne moze sve izaci... na kraju krajeva, ujutro kad se ustanes opet osjetis kak ode van! 
Tak da, pametna odluka! Vjerujem da ni nije ugodno cijelu noc lezati s tim svime i ne micat se da ne ide po posteljini :D

*Ives* pitanje za tebe, koliko ti dana prije "peak-a" pocne tamniti trakica? Ponavljam, meni je jucer pocela sjenica koja je jednaka i danas. Za sad ne pojacava intenzitet.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 30.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 20.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc**





**
*

----------


## Ives000

*Tajci*, baš mi je drago da si nam se javila. Koji si sada tt? I slažem se s curkama, prekrasno ime ste izabrali
za svoju curicu.  :Smile:  

*Jagodice*, baš mi je super ovo sa slovima na tanjuru .
Ako je tako, onda nema smisla mjenjati ime. Osim ako ne bude muško u pitanju, 
 onda nema druge nego da dragi srkne neko novo ime po mogučnosti muško   :lool:  

*Narancice*, jedno2 dana prije potamni onako kao da će svaki čas '' lh peak'' ali fali joj još samo malo.
(trenutno sam u toj fazi, već dva dana me drži na iglama... valjda bude noćas ili sutra..! Poćela sam pratiti u srijedu kad je bila jedva primjetna sjenica.

----------


## Tajci66

Ives hvala ti  :Smile:  Bas je neobicno i rijetko jako pa nam je to super. 
Danas sam 21+3, dosta rano sam pocela osjecat bebicu, prava zivahna curica
Tebi zelim svu srecu i da sto prije ugledas svoje dvije crtice, kao i svim ostalim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

Hvala Ives na informaciji! Najgore mi je sto ne znam sto i kako mogu ocekivati  :Smile:  malo sam se brinula jer se nije nista vidjelo al sam shvatila poslije da je to normalno haha i da postepeno tamni! 
Drzim ti fige da se dogodi do sutra, samo vrijedno pokrijte  :Smile:  kak se osjecas ovako? Simptomi i to?

----------


## Ives000

Hvala ti Tajci. I ja se nadam da ćemo uskoro uspjeti. Nedam se crnim mislima.   :Kiss:  
Vjerujem da ti je sada ipak malo lakše dok ju osjetiš. Nema lijepšeg osječaja  :Zaljubljen:  


Narancice, ma sve je to ok.
 Samo treba malo vremena da dodje do pozitive na testu. 
Mi pokrivamo redovito pa što bude. Nadam se da će doći do ovulacije.. da nisam sve te trakice uzalud popišala  :lool:  od simptoma ništ posebno ..probode me par puta bol kao pred mengu i tu i tamo me presjeće u grudima neka oštra bol.. i to je to. Naotećena sam i dalje sva ko bure.  :cupakosu:  
Jel ima kod tebe štogod???  :lool:

----------


## Narancica000

Apsolutno nikakvi simptomi, nit sta boli, niti probada  :Wink:  bit ce valjda! Smirena sam, nisam opterecena kao protekle mjesece... neznam zasto, ali bas se dobro osjecam!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro ekipa

----------


## Ives000

Jutro..  ekipa  :mama:  

Evo ja prijavljujem neke bolove dolje s ljeve strane.. baš mi smeta dok hodam možda je ovulacija  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutreko!!

Ja napisala svakoj od vas nesto i onda mi izaslo van!!

Tak da cu sad samo sve skupa pozdraviti i da i ja prijavim dole nekakva dogadanja.

Ives ajmo skupa snesti "jaje"  :Laughing: 

Mi smo i jucer bili vrijedni, to je sad 3 dana in a row!  :utezi:   :fige:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice.. ajd!  :lool:  

Vidi ti nje, kak se razbahatila..3 dana za redom, a mene zovu pohotnica  :Laughing:  
Nives, št sad kažeš? Hahaha

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke....
vidim da ste vrijedne, samo tako  :Smile:  Dugo nismo imale plusek pa očekujem da netko uskoro nešto prijavi  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutroooo cure. Meni danas na prvoj FM folikul 17*13, a 7DC mi je tek.  :Shock:  Kaze doktor da gdje sam pozurila ovaj mjesec i da ce biti kraci ciklus. U petak ponovno fm. Nalazi su nam svi odlicni, nema nikakvih beštija. Fali nam samo 1 nalaz od MD jer njemu dokt opce prakse nije napisala pretragu za hiv, a za sve ostalo imamo i upali bi ovaj mj za inseminaciju da sam ga danas imala sa sobom.
Vidim da ste mi vi vrijedne. Bit ce nesto od vas. Ocekujem plusice.  :Joggler:

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, budeš ti sada  :Kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

> MonaLi, budeš ti sada


I ja se nadam da je Mona na redu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Chiara.. joj znam kak izludi čovjeka to vađenje nalaza i taman kad misli da imaš sve.. uvjek fali još samo "ovo" !!  :cupakosu:  
Nadam se da će vas brzo ubaciti za inseminaciju.
A možda vam ne bude ni trebalo s obzirom da uskoro slijedi ovulacija  :fige:   :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Hahaha ne odustajete vi cure od optimizma vidim ja... Na kraju ce te se vise vi razočarati od mene  :Smile: 

Chiara - znaci i ti ces ovulirati rano kao i ja, ajde neka, bitno da bude  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Mona, ili ćeš se ti šokirat  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona, ili ćeš se ti šokirat


Evo je opet  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Moze jedna popodnevna kavica. Tajci prekrasno ime!!
Jagodice imamo isti ukus za imena i meni je Mia na prvom mjestu naravno ako bude bila curica.
Chiara sretno.
Mona cuda se desavaju kad se covjek najmanje nada.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hahaha ne odustajete vi cure od optimizma vidim ja... Na kraju ce te se vise vi razočarati od mene 
> 
> Chiara - znaci i ti ces ovulirati rano kao i ja, ajde neka, bitno da bude


Da Mona. Na kraju ispada da Ives i ja imamo ovulaciju u isto vrijeme, a meni tek zavrsila M.  :rock:  Ives ne bi nam falio nalaz da njegova doktorica to nije izostavila. Nije prepisala na uputnicu sve sto sam joj rekla. Anka hvala.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives  :lool:  
Pa ja sam mislila da to tak treba :O  :Laughing: 

E ja sam vam samo dosla prepisati natpis (izvorno na eng.) s jedne slike koju sam vidjela.

Kaze ovako:
Kad progooglam sve simptome koje osjecam uporno mi izbacuje trudnocu... Jedini problem? Ja sam musko!

Za sve nas simptomasice! Hahaha!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

P.S. U Ozujku smo imali 7dana za redom XD

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 31.5.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:   




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~21.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Narancica000  ~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Chiara...  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc 
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc**




**
*

----------


## xavii

Pozz ja u nekom svom filmu pa me nema, danas 2d.c. ne znam za dalje sto cemo, chiara gdje radis ins ako se moze znati, meni su rekli kad smo se raspitivali da ne treba hiv i hep za ins?

----------


## MonaLi

Xavii - ja sam trebala na insem. u Petrovu, isto nisam trebala HIV i hep... Zapravo samo osnovno, hormoni,bris,sgram i HSG.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pozz ja u nekom svom filmu pa me nema, danas 2d.c. ne znam za dalje sto cemo, chiara gdje radis ins ako se moze znati, meni su rekli kad smo se raspitivali da ne treba hiv i hep za ins?


Rijeka, najljepsi grad.  :Heart:

----------


## 1latica

Večer cure  :Smile: 
Što je ovo s ranim O ovaj ciklus, sve ste požirile otvoriti novo odbrojavanje, uh kamo sreće da svaki ciklus ide novo. Sretno svima.
Mona di su simptomi? Koji ti je cca danas dpo?
Chiara, prije nego sam izašla iz ordinacije dr. MM 3 puta sam provjeravala što je dr napisala od pretraga i da li je sve napisano. Držim fige da vam niti ne treba AIH.
Ives, ima li keksa? Nemojte zabušavati!
Mi vrijedni danima, ma šta danima, mjesecima, al ništa od toga. Idući ciklus smo odlučili otići na razgovor sMPO ginekologom, pa na FET.
Kod nas stvarno nema koristi što smo vrijedni, a od iščekivanja još manje. Tako da se nadam uskoro da idemo po naše pingviniće ❤.
Pozdrav svima

----------


## MonaLi

Latice hahah vidis da, nemamo strpljenja pa bolje odmah riješiti tu ovulaciju, sta čekati  :Smile:  meni je danas cca 11dpo, nema simptoma meng, samo da ne kasni :/
Super da ste odlučili otići po svoje pingvincice  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Kavicaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy: 
Mona kad će testić??? Mogao bi biti svijetli + već sada  :Wink: 
Di ste cure??

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - hvala na kavi, ja sam uvijek prisutna... nije mi neka gužva na poslu  :Smile: 
Ma nemoj me na test nabrijavati, do 26-27.dc ne želim ni pomisliti da ga radim... :D

----------


## Narancica000

Booookic  :Smile:  kavica popodnevna ! 
Mona  :fige:  drzi se!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za:1.6.2016. 
**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:* *** 




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 22.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
**xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~3**.dc



*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helooou! 
Ives kak bockanje?
Svida mi se ova nijansa liste, nekak mi je jagodicasta (crveno i zeleno). Mozda ju ukrasim sad sa stupicima!

Mona sad kad te krenu za pisanje prozivat! Hahaha

Narancica kakve su trakice?

Xavii ja vec pitam za tebe  :Smile: 

P.S. Jucer smo odradili 4ti dan, mozda ovaj mjesec srusimo rekord iz Ozujka  :Laughing:

----------


## 1latica

Mona, prerano je za testić. Idući tjedan ako ne dođu stvari, bi mogla popikit stupiće.
Jagodice, kad ste tako vrijedni zaslužujete ovaj ciklus +, jer nema šanse ovim tempom da fulate O.
Ives di si? Kako stoji trakica? Kod mene jedva vidljiva druga crta, neće još O. MM nema dva dana, taman da se sakupi ekipa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Ma šibnula sam listu na brzinu pa je sva neka u šemper ispala, budem ju sutra popravila. 
*Jagodice*, nadam se da će ti donjeti sreću, i ostalim curkama isto.  :grouphug:  
 jučer sam popiškila crticu koja je iste boje kao i kontrolna, i danas sam bila na  folikulometriji, KAD ONO 
Folikul 24mm, endometrij 12mm , ne može bolje..  :Dancing Fever:  svaki čas folikul treba prsnit. 

Došla doma, otišla popiškiti testić a crtica full tamna , tamnija i od kontrolne. Tako 
da je danas u biti pravi lh pik, i moramo sad dobro pokriti još ova dva tri dana..  :Laughing: 
Ma pokrivat ćemo još i tjedan dana sam neka nam se mrvica uhvati  :Zaljubljen:  

*latice* polako, bude potamnila, evo meni je točno tjedan dana trebalo da full potamni. 
Nema pravila. Taman da se skupi ekipa.  :lool: 


*Mona*, da ti i ja malo zavibriram *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ * 
Nadam se da stiže  malo čudo. Sretno draga..

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice, samo drzi tempo, bit ce nesto :D
Moje trakice: 
11dc - nista
12dc - sjena sjene
13dc - sjena
danas 14dc u podne - jasno vidljiva crtica, no ne i jednako tamna kao kontrolna! 
Vidjet cemo veceras hoce li se sto dogadjat...

----------


## Ives000

> Jagodice, samo drzi tempo, bit ce nesto :D
> Moje trakice: 
> 11dc - nista
> 12dc - sjena sjene
> 13dc - sjena
> danas 14dc u podne - jasno vidljiva crtica, no ne i jednako tamna kao kontrolna! 
> Vidjet cemo veceras hoce li se sto dogadjat...


bude za dan dva  :Smile:  Bar je tako kod mene bilo.

----------


## Narancica000

Ives, tek sad vidim!!! Bas sam htjela pitati jel potamnilo to tvoje cudo  :Smile:  
Ajde hvala Bogu!!! Vidis kako se nije dao taj folikulcic, a skoro si ga otpisala. Koji ti je dc danas? 
Jooooj sretno i fige drzim do neba!  :fige:   :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives, tek sad vidim!!! Bas sam htjela pitati jel potamnilo to tvoje cudo  
> Ajde hvala Bogu!!! Vidis kako se nije dao taj folikulcic, a skoro si ga otpisala. Koji ti je dc danas? 
> Jooooj sretno i fige drzim do neba!


rekao je i moj gin  da je to rijetkost ali se događa...  :Smile:  
Uporan neki folikul kaže  hahahah Kaže ajme vi se sigurno već i umorili 
od posla, a tek sad trebate upregnut  :Laughing:  čovjeku nas sve došlo žao hahahhahaha

----------


## 1latica

Ives ginekolog je neki simpa lik  :Smile: 
Samo konzumirajte keks i dalje. Meni folikuli pucaju sa 20/21mm.
Narancice kod mene se znalo dešavati npr
13dc sjena
14dc ništa 
15dc ful tamna crta
tako da nije pravilo da će crte tamnit dan za dan. 
Sretno objema  :Kiss:

----------


## Diana72

Pozdrav, cure
Imam problem sa praćenjem ovulacija, pa sam došla pitati vas koje ste već iskusne po pitanju mjerenja ovulacija i korištenju testova za to, možete li mi preporučiti testove koji su dobri i kojih u pakiranju ima više za neku pristojnu cijenu. I naravno, gdje ih kupiti. 
U godinama sam koje prethode predmenopauzi i menopauzi i imam problem sa praćenjem plodnih i neplodnih dana, jer ne znam točno kad mi je ovulacija, a ciklusi su mi se skratili sa 33,36, na 28 dana. MM koristi kondome, ali nikad se ne zna.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Latice da covijek bi pomislio al jos nismo dobili "plus" za zalaganje.
Tebi O taman da se pozelis svog dragog (i njegovog dragog hahaha)

Ives to tvoj muz sklopio pakta s folikulom dok si spavala! On sad u sedmom nebu!
Navijam da iz njega nastane neka super JS!

Ja imam pitanje opet! (eksplicitni sadrzaj +18)
Ukratko: Nakon keksa (ja gore) nismo imali papira i ja sam se pomakla da ono kaj ima iscuri po mom dragom jer lakse njega zbrisat nego plahte jel. I primjetili smo da to kad izade (na njega s mene) je dosta nekak kruto... Onak ko mala bijela ljigava hrpica (ne lokvica). Prakticki ju moze podic prstima samo kaj naravno sklizne.

Jel imate takva iskustva?
Znali smo to i prije vidati ali tad nismo obracali paznju.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, mislim da neću ni stići pisnuti kad procurim  :Smile:  doktor je rekao male se šanse tako da bi to stvarno bilo cudo  :Smile: 

Jagodice - ja ti nemam pojma za to, mozda ti imas neki iscjedak gljivicast pa zato? Evo nemam pojma... Bubam bezveze :/

----------


## Ives000

Diana imaš super trakice preko e-baya za naručit. 
79kn 50lh trakica + 10 testova za trudnoću, evo link : http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemI...d=767637667023
Pouzdane su i ja sam prezadovoljna s njima

Jesi li razmišljala da odeš kod svog gina pa da ti napravi par folikulometrija da vidiš kakvo je stanje.. 
To je brže i bolje. 

Nije mi jasno baš zašto tvoj muž koristi kondome ako želite još jednu bebicu. ..


Jagodice, ma moj muž je sad dobio sedmicu na lotu..  :Rolling Eyes:  
E sad na ovo cenzurirano pitanje zbilja ne znam odgovor...savjet..nemoj analizirat..samo se prepustite strastima  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Link na trakice http://m.ebay.com/itm/One-Step-50-Ov...d=767637667023

----------


## Diana72

> Link na trakice http://m.ebay.com/itm/One-Step-50-Ov...d=767637667023


Ives, hvala ti na linku.  :Smile: 

Možda si krivo shvatila post, ali imam već 43 godine i dvoje djece, pa mi nova trudnoća nije opcija, a pobačaj ne dolazi u obzir i zato sam pitala, jer bih htjela biti sigurna da se neće desiti neplanirana trudnoća. Hormonsku kontracepciju ne smijem zbog obiteljske anamneze (rak dojke), a u kondome nemam previše povjerenja.
Prije sam to lakše kontrolirala, sad su ciklusi podivljali i trakice su mi jedini spas.

----------


## Ives000

Oops... krivo sam shvatila pitanje. Oprosti. 
Nadam se da će ti ove trakice pomoći. Ja ih koristim 
već godinu dana i provjerene su paralelno sa folikulometrijama. Tako da mislim da ne bi trebali imati problema

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo ja sam u meduvremenu citala da "gusta sperma" moze biti znak dehidracije.
A obzirom da ovaj moj pije samo gluposti (sokove) a vodu tak tak, pa jos plus ove vrucine valjda je to to.

Ives cim ja imam uzorak za analizi znaci da su strasti odradile svoje hahaha.

Evo vec je reko frajer da je danas pio puno vode jer mu je bilo vruce pa da bumo veceras vidli  :Laughing: 
Vise sam se pogubila u brojenju dana  :Razz: 
Sama sebe cudim da mi se da!

Cure hvala na odgovorima!
Osim tebi Mona! Ti mi odma gljivice dajes!  :Laughing:  Salim se naravno! Tenk ju tu!  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice, pojma nemaš  :Raspa: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Diana72

> Oops... krivo sam shvatila pitanje. Oprosti. 
> Nadam se da će ti ove trakice pomoći. Ja ih koristim 
> već godinu dana i provjerene su paralelno sa folikulometrijama. Tako da mislim da ne bi trebali imati problema


Naručila sam trakice i po njima, trebale bi stići negdje oko 16. ovog mjeseca.

Jagodice, ako ste sigurni da je sa spermićima TM sve ok, treba samo paziti da ne nosi preusku odjeću i slip gaćice. Za optimalnu temperaturu najbolje su bokserice. Vjeruj iskusnoj babi :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

> Naručila sam trakice i po njima, trebale bi stići negdje oko 16. ovog mjeseca.


Treba im tako jedno desetak dana. Dosta brzo stignu.  :Wink:

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice, ima mali milijun razloga zbog kojih bi se ejakulat mogao malo zgrušati: aglutinacija, upala, dehidracija, duga apstinencija.
Vjerojatno ništa od navedenog nije kod TM al gore su razlozi. 
P.s. magistrirala sam temu spermiogram  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure, kavica.
Jeste mi bile vrijedne nocas? Pokrivate li plodne dane?
Meni je sutra FM da vidimo da li je bila O. Teoretski bi mogla biti ako je 7DC folikul bio 17, a sutra mi je 10DC.  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!
Chiara ako je teoretski bila jeste pokrili? (i teoretski i prakticno hehe)

Mi smo prekinuli sljed jucer navecer zbog odredenih okolnosti o kojima nebum u detalje jer nisu (bar vama) bas tolko bitni... Danas nastavljamo! 

Mona joj kad ti dodem tamo (di god to tamo je) :D

Ives jel pokriveno?

Narancice kak trakice?

Latice a tvoje?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice jesmo, uvijek pokrijemo. Samo nama mpo doktor ne savjetuje svaki dan, nego svaki drugi iako je spermiogram dobar.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jeste zaspale ili sta?  :Cekam:  Raspisete se kad sam na poslu, a sada vas nigdje nema...  :štrika:

----------


## Narancica000

Chiara sretno,  :fige:  da sve bude onako kako treba biti! 

Jagodice, ne brini sta ste prekinuli slijed... plivaci su zilavi, mogu oni dosta prezivjeti  :Smile:  
Taman se sad oporave malo, pa veceras nastavite! 
Moja trakica je sinoc iste nijanse kao i popodne... 
Cekaam i provjeravam dalje  :Raspa:

----------


## CHIARA...

Narancice jos malo ti onda treba da potamni, blizu je to. Ovulacija samo sto nije. Nadam se da pokrivate.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - nje nje, traži traži pa ćeš naći  :Smile: 

Chiara - svaki doktor ima svoju teoriju, od mog je teorija 2 puta dnevno oko ovulacije...

Narancica i Latica -vibram da ulovite ovulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure
Chiara, danas obvezno keksić  :Very Happy: 
I slažem se s tvojim MPO ginekologom oko keksića svaki dan..
Pitanje je kakav je spermiogram nakon npr. 5 dana keksanja za redom  :Rolling Eyes: 
Obično kada je MM radio nalaz, rekli bi mu da ima apstinenciju 3/4 dana. 
Jagodice, kod mene još nema LH pika, biti će za koji dan.
Nema veze što nije bilo keksića kod vas, taman da prikupi TM malo
spermije, budući si ga iscijedila  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joooj ti doktori. Svako svoju pricu ima pa dobro jel nisu oni svi istu medicinu ucili?!
Valjda ta ucestalost ovisi o sgramu isto. Ja posto sam slaba s plodnom sluzi ne znam bas kolko dugo u meni ima zivota  :lool: 
A znam iz iskustva da ak se popodne rijesimo navecer ce kolicina plivaca biti manja. Pretpostavljam da je to normalno.

Ma joooj dobro Ives veli ne analizirati nego....realizirati hahaha!
Eto mi novi moto!

Ives kak ti sa svojim fucksporedom(tm)?

Eto ja i Mona bas kvalitetan i informativan razgovor vodimo.  :Laughing:

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice, pa vjerujem da i dr imaju različita iskustva, samim time i različite savjete bez obzira što su isti fax završili.

Šta vam nije zanimljivo čitati različita iskustva cura tu na forumu??

Meni to nekako baš paše, kad smo daaavnihhhh dana krenuli po + prvu godinu, ma nema foruma koji nisam pročitala od A-Ž
I isprobali *SVE*  moguće savjete koje sam pronašla   :Laughing:  

Mona vibram da ti uloviš stupiće, držim ti figeeee  :Kiss: 
Boli lijevi jajnik jako, stiže moja O uskoro

----------


## MonaLi

Meni se nesto lagano kuha dole, onak lagano... Tako da mislim da ce menga za koji dan ali hvala Latice  :Smile:  čuvam vibre za iduci ciklus, Hehe

----------


## 1latica

Mona draga, kuhalo je i meni dolje, pa stvari nisu stigle tu godinu, već stupići  :Very Happy: 
Neću ti davati lažnu nadu (mrzim ju iz dubine duše)  al pisala sam već, sanjar sam u duši koji stvarno vjeruje u čuda  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj... I ja vjerujem u čuda i znam da postoje ali znam i da su rijetka  :Smile: 
Ali hvala ti...  :Smile:  nikad ne znaš

Jagodice - Haha s tobom chatam  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona sva sreca sa nije Bozicno vrijeme jer mi bi se u tebe zagledale s iscekivanjem ko u Djevicu Mariju, i cudo cekale  :Laughing: 
(bez uvrede ikome)

Dosla sam podjeliti jedan citat koji cim sam procitala sam se sjetila svojih roda!

Dakle:

Succes is like being pregnant. Everyone says congratulations, but nobody knows how many times you were fu*ked!

(opet, bez uvrede. Malo zvuci grubo nadam se da nisam jedina koja u tome vidi odredenu dozu realnog humora)

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - Ahahhahahahah a jesi opicena  :Wink:   ja cu vjerojatno biti takvo čudo da cu ostati trudna kad se neću ni sexati hehehe 

Super ti je citat, živa istina  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 2.6.2016. *  :Coffee: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  *  :Naklon:  :Klap: * 




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc



Odbrojavalice: *  :Bouncing:  :Preskace uze: *




vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 23.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc 
šiškican~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Curke kod mene je danas gužva, pa vam se ne stignem javljat baš... 
od jutra imam goste... javljam vam se ukratko.. 





> Ives kak ti sa svojim fucksporedom(tm)?



Eto mi smo još u akciji, danas mi je valjda ovulacija, pa ciljamo još ovih dana... 
mi ciljamo kak nam se hoće, nekad dva puta dnevno, nekad tri, nekad jednom.. 
ali u principu svaki dan. S gram je dobar.. mozak smo pustili na pašu i briga nas. 
Tako smo ciljali i u dobitnom ciklusu i naciljali smo..    


*Latice*,  vibram da stigne napokon ''O'' vi samo budite vrijedni... *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke... ja jedva gledam danas, glava me ubija (kasno sam legla) tako da kuham najjaču kavu ikad... Poslužite se  :Smile: 

Ives - jesi ulovila O sa trakicama ili će to danas biti?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Mona hvala na kavi! I ja sam liše spavala, curks mi od sinoć ima temperaturu pa se budila svako malo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas.
Ja ovaj mhesec ne čekam, nismo bili aktivni tak da je mir.

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - joj, znači veselo je bilo? Tvoja je sada uskoro školarka jelda? Ili već ide 1.razred?

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure! Super kavica.
Ives vi ste bome vrijedni svaka cas. Nesta nam se slabo ljubicasti lista. Vibram za samo pozitivne vijesti ubuduce

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, kavisa je super... Može još jedna?  :Wink: 
Šta ima novog???
Kod nas sinoć LH stupići, kakvi trebaju biti.
Keksić obavljen jutros  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami - joj, znači veselo je bilo? Tvoja je sada uskoro školarka jelda? Ili već ide 1.razred?


Starija je bolesna, ona je 4 razred a juniorka će druge godine u školu. A da bude veselije starija prošli tjedan slomila ruku.

----------


## xavii

Bok cure, nikako se javiti ives mozes me skinuti sa liste, ovaj mj idemo na ins. Drzim vam fige za sto vise plusica  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - joj ja baš jučer bila nećakinji na završnoj vrtićkoj priredbi, suza kao u priči, ti si to već ona prošla s jednom  :Smile: 
Pa ti onda imaš posla ovih dana oko starije  :Smile: 

Xavii - sretno, najsretnije  :Smile:  Jesi uzbuđena?  :Smile: 

Latica - super za stupiće, valjda ću i ja jednom uloviti tu ovulaciju više  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 3.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc



Odbrojavalice: 




vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 24.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
šiškica~**~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

*

----------


## Ives000

*MonaLi*, imala sam lh pik, pa pretpostavljam da je jučer bila .. tako da mi pokrivamo sve za svaki slučaj.. 
(fata je fata.. al dva put je dva put   :Grin:  )

*Xavii*, sretno.. neka sada urodi plodom.  :grouphug:  
*
Ankice,*vibram da operacija prođe u najboljem redu, i da sklepate ubrzo bebicu .

----------


## Narancica000

Meni su pobijelili moji stapici  :Sad:  
Umjesto da tamne, sad se druga crtica uopce ne vidi...

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - vjerojatno je prošla  ovulacija? Zadnje kad si gledala koliko je tamna bila?

Ives - i ja mislim da je najbolje 2 puta. Od viska glava ne boli, Haha

----------


## Ives000

> Meni su pobijelili moji stapici  
> Umjesto da tamne, sad se druga crtica uopce ne vidi...


I meni je takav bio jedan ciklus ali se onda već drugi dan pokazala full ljubičasta crtica.. ne znam na koju foru i kako je to moguće.. ali eto. Dogodilo se. Prati ti i dalje.

----------


## Ives000

A di nam je jagoda... mora da je u akciji..  :Razz:

----------


## Narancica000

Sinoc u 21:00 je bila mrvicu svjetlija od kontrolne, a danas u 12:00 sjena sjene! Mislim si da je nemoguce da sam ju promasila, neznam!
Ives iz tvojih usta i Bozje usi... nadam se da si u pravu! Pratit cu i dalje, vidjet cemo..

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - ako je bila skoro skroz tamna onda je mozda prošla, čitala sam da mnogo cura često drugi dan vidi da je prosla... A ako nije bit ce, ali taman ti je bila sredina ciklusa, sve se poklapa  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Narancice.. možda ti je razrijeđen urin. 
Probaj sad pišnut jednu ako je prošlo bar dva sata od zadnjeg mokrenja... ako i je tako kao što Mona kaže onda ti ovulacija tek dolazi..  :Smile:  samo pokrivajte!!!

----------


## Narancica000

Ne bi rekla da je razrijedjen bio, jer sam bila vani 3 sata prije piskanja, nisam nista ni pila! 
Pokrivali smo, i pokrivamo, veceras cu vidjeti hoce li se sta stanje promjenit... a malo prije dok sam se brisala, ima cerv.sluzi, blaago zuckaste rastezljive!

----------


## Narancica000

I hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima! Uvijek ste tu kad treba  :grouphug:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure  :Kiss: 
Ja danas nisam mogla nikako zamijeniti smjenu i nisam otisla na humanu. To mi se u ovih 8 mj jos nije desilo. Zvala sam ih i u nedjelju idem.  :neznam: 
Sad ne znam jel mi bila ovulacija ili ne i  da li da pocnem piti duphastone.  :Confused: 
Vidim da ste mi bile vrijedne i da nam je svima ovulacija tu negdje.  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 4.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  




Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
**vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 




monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc


Vubs dobro nam došla u Ljubičice !! Sretno

*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro drage moje! 
Tko o čemu.. Ives o rodama!!!! 
Jutros su me probudile te dvije pernate nemani u 4:25h :gaah: 
i nisu prestajale klepetat dok god nisam ustala iz kreveta, a to je bilo u 6:30h. :jutro:  Dakle, 
ako vas je zanimalo zašto je lista tako rano učitana, sada znate i odgovor na to.  :psiholog: 
Eno ih još gore, ljuljaju mi bor.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Inače odbrojavam do testića lagano... još uvijek pokrivamo  :Razz: 

*Narancice*, kakvo je stanje s trakicama??? Jesi li ulovila štogod??
*Jagodice*... pa di si nam ti zbrisala??
*Ankice*, jel dragi spreman za operaciju?
*MonaLi* koliko još brojimo??

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - mogle bi rode svako jutro tako, da nabaciš listu pa se vrati u krevet :-p hahaha
Ma joj danas mi je 14.dpo, čekati cu jos danas i sutra mengu a onda ako ne dođe u ponedjeljak piskim...

----------


## 1latica

Jutro, ima li kavice?
Mona vibram za stupiće u ponedjeljak.
Ives pa di jutros da te rode probude. Možda najavljuju nešto lijepo  :Wink: 
Chiara, ne brini zbog utrogestana, bolje dan/dva kasnije piti, nego ranije da ne zeznu O.
Anka sretno TM da prođe sve po planu.
Vrijeme kod nas savršeno, popodne ćemo na plažu, ulovit malo boje. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## MAMI 2

Latice evo kavice!

Ja se vratila s trčanja, mrtva sam, al mi je super.

----------


## Anka91

Ja sam sva u poslu dragom spremam torbu za bolnicu i bas sam nervozna a on to super podnosi. Kao nije to nista nemoj se brinit on mene tjesi koda ja idem pod noz. Ives molim te onda sutra pisi 3dc nisam ni stigla do ljubicica ovo mi je najkraci ciklus ikad. Jel moguce da je to od stresa?  
Vidim da ti rode nisu dale mira pa je lista rano ucitana. Ali to je dobar znak!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helou!
Jagodica bila slobodna pa je cistila, spremala, slagala ormar od A do Ž, i tako...odmarala od interneta!
Akcije jucer nije bilo. Bilo je prekjucer (sperma vise nije bila gusta jako, rekla sam mu da mora vode pit!) i bit ce veceras.
Makar ja nis ne osjecam ali imam neki filing da je meni O dosta rano, tamo oko 10dc

Ives draga ja ti se divim, nebi se meni dalo 3 put dnevno pa tak danima! Mislim da bi dole vec posljedice osjecala! Osjetim nekad i od 2 puta dnevno. Svaka cast! I navijam da rode donesu za 9mj bebu!

Xavii, sretno od srca! Nek ti ins bude ONO nesto sto je bilo potrebno!

Latice nek ste uhvatili!! Bravo!

Narancice fuckas trakice keksaj se na pamet! Vidis Ives! Oni se keksaju koda je to "drinking game". Ono...svaki put kad sunce zade za oblak, keks!!  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Mona......  :oklagija:   :Laughing:   Vidim neko pisanje se spominje a?

Mami, veselo znaci! Nadi za malu nekakav stapic za kad ju krene svrbit ruka u gipsu! To ti je savjet od nekadasnje curice koja je s 4 god slomila ruku!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
Za ins, poz lh trakice, rode koje nose djecu, i opcenito za keks u pravo vrijeme i spajanje plivaca sa JS

----------


## Narancica000

Vratilaa se meni boja, no ne onakva kakva bi trebala, jos uvijek je svjetlija od kontrolne! Danas opet sluzi na izvoz, cini se da je O tu negdje.
Jagodice keksamo se mi u prosjeku svaki drugi dan, nekad i svaki, ovisi o raspolozenju! Nemam snage vise tempirati, keks padne kad smo oboje za akciju...  jedino tako mogu funkcionirati... testove pravim da vidim jel ovuliram uopce,!!
Potpisujem jagodicu, nekad osjecem posljedice ak se dogodi navecer pa odmah ujutro opet... 

Anka, meni je stres posljednjih mjeseci svasta donio, i prekratak ciklus, i predug ciklus, tak da samo hrabro i drzite se  :grouphug: 
Xavi sretno, najsretnije! 
Latice suosjecam  :Smile:  i mi danas na plazi hvatamo bojicu !!! 
Mona, 14dpo? Bas je proletilo, zelim tii puno strpljenja i ~~~~~~~ za ||

----------


## MonaLi

Cijelo vrijeme osjećam kao da ce M doci, tako da su tamponi u torbici spremni  :Smile: 
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Taman bila na wc-u, nesto se crveni...

----------


## CHIARA...

Zao mi je Mona   :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, žao mi je, pratim iz prikrajka i baš sam navijala za plusić..
Ako ne bude ovaj mjesec, držim  :fige:  da idući bude dobitni

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, i ja sam se onako malo nadala naravno, ali ok... Barem sam sigurna da je bila ovulacija, sad mi je ovo dokaz jer je M došla 14 dana kasnije.
A to je za mene već cudo  :Smile:  idemo dalje, novi klomifeni su spremni. Valjda ce sutra biti 1.dc, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## 1latica

Anka, vjerojatno je stres učinio svoje iskratio ti ciklus. Žao mi je  :Sad: 
Narancice provjeri još koji dan trakicama, ako ne potamne, možda disi uhvatila LH pik.. vidjet ćeš idući ciklus, ako ne popikiš stupiće.
Mona, što reći, drži se curo. Sretno idući ciklus.
Laku nooć

----------


## Narancica000

Mona zao mi je, naravno da bi voljela da su bili stupici, ali sad ti se barem sve normaliziralo i znas da si dobro pripremila teren za nadolazeci ciklus  :Kiss: 

Latice, ja isto mislim da sam promasila LH peak, a sve vise pocinjem sumnjati i u svoje trakice... isla sam ih provjeriti s drugom markom i sumnja mi se potvrdila... 2 trakice jednake osjetljivosti pokazuju razlicite rezultate! Slikala sam bas, jer sam mislila da sam luda vec... na jednom je tamna crtica, al ne kao kontrolna, a na drugoj nema nista! 
Sljedece piskanje jednake budu, onda sljedece opet razlicite, al obrnuto  :Confused: 
Zbunila sam samu sebe sa tim svim, al morala sam ja pametna provjeravat  :cupakosu: 
Popodne sam cak osjetila lagano probadanje u lijevom jajniku...
No, sve je pokriveno (bit ce i dalje) pa sto bude! Nadam se stupicima, lagala bi kad bi rekla da se ne nadam! No jednom ce biti | |  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Mona  :Love:   nek klomifeni sad naprave svoju asistenciju..  :fige:   eto za početak je dobro što si imala ovulaciju. Sad kad imate ciklus iza sebe..ići će sve lakše  :Kiss: 

Anka.. budi hrabra. Misli pozitivno. Znam da si sad sva pod stresom, slušaj dragog, mazi ga i pazi ga. Bude ti došao kao nov nazad.  :Smile:  

Narancice.. ma to je to! Bude samo je pitanje dana.. prati svakako. ^^ baš super da se vratila..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

> MonaLi, žao mi je, pratim iz prikrajka i baš sam navijala za plusić..
> Ako ne bude ovaj mjesec, držim  da idući bude dobitni


Zenii draga.. kako si nam ti?

----------


## MonaLi

Nadam se da se nece opet sve sje... Kao u ovom ciklusu... Samo da sve bude kako treba biti. Idemo korak po korak, pa ce i trudnoća jednom  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke... kaaaavica...  :Coffee: 

*Mona*,tako je,  ma mora biti sve dobro sada.  :Kiss:  
Pišem li ti danas 1.dc????

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Mona i ja sam se potajno nadala da će bit +,sl ako je morala doć nek je došla i sad u nove pobjede.
Narančice meni je znala bit crta popodne slaba a isto dan naveče ful tamna.

Imamo li piškalica?

Jagodice imamo štapić od ražnjića u pripremi!
Anka za tm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives nemoj mi jos pisati 1.dc, pisat ćemo sutra 2.dc ako bude jer nesto malo mi tek curi, vise me trbuh boli. Mozda tek sutra krene a mozda danas pa bolje da pričekamo. 
Mami - da, koliko inace čekam M ovo je super  :Smile:  ali ovih 25 dana mi se činilo ko 70  :Smile:  nikako da prođe...

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii draga.. kako si nam ti?


Ives, dobro sam, planiramo FET u rujnu, a do tada smo krenuli s kućnom rad(i)nosti..bas me vesele novi pokusaji
Mona, drzim fige da nije jos sve gotovo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!!

Mona, jedna pametna glavica mi je rekla u samom pocetku ove godine da nije fora iz prve, bolje iz druge!  :Smile:   :grouphug:  Cestitam na O btw. Nemoj sad razmisljati o tome da ce nekaj bit kak ne treba! Budem te valjkom opet!

Ives kaxi kaj? Kaj rode delaju?

Anka samo se opusti. Sjeti se kaj budes ti prosla jednog dana na porodu! Odma bu ti lakse kaj se dragog tice! A i vidis da on to podnosi (rekla bi muski ali ono....ddddd)!

Zenii kak si nam ti?

Mami bravo! Trebalo mi je jedno 20sec da skuzim zakaj mi raznjice spominjes  :lool: 

Narancice evo citam tebe i mislim si da sam donjela dobru odluku da odgodim trakice do jeseni...

Latice jesi ti sad u "zivcani slom" fazi ciklusa? Odn. Onoj poslje pokrivanja?


Samo da podjelim da sam skuzila kad sebe da sam bas onak napaljena (  :Laughing:  ) odma nakon M. Ne znam da li zbog susnog razdoblja za vrijeme M ili mi je mozda tak rano O....

Pozz!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 5.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~26.dc
**monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 



anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc






monaLi, nivesa ,mami... dobro nam došle
 u ljubičice !! Sretno !! 


**

**
*

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*, važi šefice.. kako ti veliš  :Kiss:  
*mami*,  želim tvojoj curki brz oporavak *~~~~~~~~~~
*Čuvajte se sad i komaraca, znaju se podmuklo uvući pod gips..  :Rolling Eyes: 
*Zenii*, baš mi je drago da ste krenuli ponovno u osvajačke pohode.. Želim vam
svu sreću na putu i da vas malo čudo iznenadi prije FET-a  :Kiss: 
*Jagodice* jutros me nisu rode probudile i ako  i dalje klepeču na drvetu, već moj pas, koji je počeo šepat odjednom
pa sam u onoj žurbi u donjem djelu pidžame završila s njim kod veterinara. 
Maleni je pod sedativima za bolove, sad spava, vidjet ću kako će mu biti kasnije. 
Samo odjednom mu je naotekla cijela lijeva zadnja nogica.. uzrok nepoznat. Luda sam od brige  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Omg Ives pa kaj se desilo! Da ga nije mozda osa il nekaj upiklo? Ili da nije nagazio na nekaj? Ili onaj klas da se nije uvuko? Makar ne sumnjam da si sve to vec i ti pomislila.

Moja malicka je opet na antibioticima jer je 2 veceri za redom joj krv dole isla. I tu i tamo kad piski bude mala tocka roza.
M nije jer ima 4mj. Upala mjehura nije. Kad pitam kaj je: "desava se kod mladih pasa". Fala!

Ives samo hrabro! Ak ces dolaziti javi mi u inbox kaj se desava!  :grouphug: 


Ekipa sori za offtopic!

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - ma ima ta pametna glava pravo. Poslušat cu i ja nju, jos cu jedan ciklus odigrati sa vama Hehe 

Zenii - sretno, i javljaj nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Ives mozda nisi vidjela prijavila sam m pa mozes sutra pisat 4 dc. Cure hvala na pozitivnim vibrama!! Nadam se da ovaj trud nece bit uzaludan. 
Mona sretno u iducem ciklusu da bude dobitan.
Mami priredi igle za strikanje to savrseno pomaze za ceskanje pod gipsom.
Jagodice i moj pesek je bolestan vec 2 dana ide na ispiranje mjehura ima neku upalu i nakupio mu se gnoj. I sutra ga ja sama moram vodit vet i vec me panika kako cu ja to mrcina ima 50 kg.

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - hvala, sretno i mužeku  :Smile:  isplatit ce se sve bez brige...

Ives - sutra svakako piši 2.dc, danas je ipak opći potop!

Kad već svi pričaju o psima, pa evo imam i ja jednog, i moj ima oko 50kg, kao i ja  :Wink:

----------


## Anka91

Hehe nek su oni nama zivi i zdravi. Pruzaju puno ljubavi i stvarno se covjeku uvuku pod kozu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Ives piši 1 dc.

----------


## Ninci

Bok curke, 

dodjoh vas pozdraviti i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za neko novo odbrojavanje, bilo bi vec vrijeme, ima vas u ljubicicama :fige:  :fige:  sretno sretno sretno!!

evo, napunili 14 tjedana, u cet imam pregled i zapravo se je nakon napunjenih 12 t stvarno situacija po pitanju mucnina i onih pocetnih simptoma znatno poboljsala. zato sada otkrivam cari 2. tromjesecja u vidu krizobolje i rastezanja ligamenata. ali barem sam odmorna i nije mi mucno :Very Happy:  malo mi se vec nazire trbuscic kada se zna zasto se gleda i mislim da ce sad samo sve vise i vise skakati. eto tako to. 

saljem vam puuuuno pusa i hrpu prasine i citam vas i nadam se novim stupicima!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro cure...
Ninci, bas je lijepo citati te  :Smile:  uzivaj u svim carima trudnoce, nedostajat ce ti poslije :inlove:

Evo bit ce nesto i od mene, ulovila sam "peak" jutros  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Tocno evo ni svojim ocima ne vjerujem iako sam s dva razlicita testa radila  :lool: 
A zanimljivo je to da mi je moj menstrualni kalendar na mobitelu izracunao da cu sutra imat O, bez obzira na moje ne redovne cikluse od 20 i 60 dana...

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - odlično  :Smile:  Ja ne mogu ni zanimsliti pozitivan test, ni LH ni za trudnoću :D hehe
Sada lijepo navalite na seks i onda ste mirni... I moja aplikacija mi je rekla da ću jučer dobiti M a isto unutra ciklusi od 20-70 dana :D Slučajnost valjda... Uskoro i ja počinjem sa Lh, ali ne znam koliko ima smisla sa pcos

Ninci - lijepo je čuti kako to ide, i što nas sve čeka jednog dana. Još više se nabrijem na taj plus  :Smile: 
Sretnoooo dalje!!!!

----------


## Narancica000

Neznam, za pcos kazu da je stalno pozitivna! Mozes probat... ako ces biti na klomidima, probaj kao Ives. 
Ja sam se pitala kak to izgleda kad pocne tamnit, vjeruj mi da sam zurila u test svih 10min, odmah su obje crte u isto vrijeme pocele tamniti a onda je testna dobila jos jacu boju od kontrolne! 
Necemo se forsirat s pokrivanjem, jednom dnevno se nadam da ce biti dovoljno jer zbog posla nemamo mogucnost cesce! Sta bude trebalo biti, bit ce...

----------


## MAMI 2

Narančice super, sad u napad!

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 6.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~27.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
**anka91  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc**
**monaLi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc**
**mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc**


*

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 7.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~28.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

> Neznam, za pcos kazu da je stalno pozitivna! Mozes probat... ako ces biti na klomidima, probaj kao Ives. 
> Ja sam se pitala kak to izgleda kad pocne tamnit, vjeruj mi da sam zurila u test svih 10min, odmah su obje crte u isto vrijeme pocele tamniti a onda je testna dobila jos jacu boju od kontrolne! 
> Necemo se forsirat s pokrivanjem, jednom dnevno se nadam da ce biti dovoljno jer zbog posla nemamo mogucnost cesce! Sta bude trebalo biti, bit ce...


Narancice, ne mora biti pozitivna trakica stalno kad je pcos u pitanju, evo kod mene je npr.  tokom cijelog ciklusa neka tanka i svijetla sjenica.
I kako mi treba doći do ovulacije tako počinje tamniti. Sve dok se ne pojavi ''lh peak!'' a crtica je kao i kod tebe, testna tamnija od kontrolne. 

*Mona*, slobodno piški trakice sada kada si na klomidu, pcos ne smeta tome. Provjereno!!!  :Wink:  Ja sam išla na folikulometrije i svaki put su se pokazale u dan točno.


*Ninci*, sad kreću napokon druge čari ali i tegobe... uskoro budeš osjetila svoju bebi pa će sve nekako biti lakše.
Čuvajte nam se..  :Kiss:  

*off topic?* :Coffee: 
*Jagodice*, peso je puno bolje. Više ne šepa, opet je razigran.. a i ja sam napokon došla k sebi.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - hvala na info, baš me zanima da li ću uloviti peak... Ja moram početi dosta rano s tim, jer su moje O već 10dc, bar je tako bilo prošli put. Ko zna kako će sada.
Koji je tebi dc? teško te pratim kad nisi na listi  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Imat ćeš Lh peak. Sigurna sam. Jer s klomifenima imamo normalne cikluse. 
Imamo ovulacije, kreni odmah nakon menge s trakicama, i svaki dan si provjeravaj 
barem dva puta dnevno, između 12h i 18h jer ujutro je slaba koncentracija lh u urinu. 
Meni je danas 24dc.. ali ovulacija mi je bila dosta kasno, 18dc.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Kavicaaaa
Izgleda da smo skoro sve u fazi cekanja. 
Mona kad ides na fm?
Ives jesi dobro spavala ili su rode opet bile aktivne?  :drama:

----------


## Anka91

Moze kavica.
Dobro kazes svi nesta cekamo,pa nece bit niko sretniji od nas kad se sav taj trud napokon isplati.

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives*, rekoh da "kazu" da je sa PCOS pozitivna uvijek, ne znam iz iskustva pa pisem sto sam procitala., zato sam i napisala da proba kao ti, jer imas pcos, uzimas klomide i trakice ti uredno pokazuju O na vrijeme.  :Wink: 
Kak se ti osjecas sada? Koliko jos brojis do testica?  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Anka kako je muz? Kad je operacija?
Narancice mozda najbolje da kombiniras trakice i fm drugi mjesec ako si u mogucnosti pa ces biti sigurna da li ti trakice ispravno pokazuju.

----------


## Anka91

Ma joj evo sam luda od brige. Sad kroz sat vremena bi trebo bit operiran. Jucer je osto na odjelu al nije bilo doktora nesta je iskrsnilo pa ce danas valjda.

----------


## CHIARA...

Drzim fige da sve prođe u redu i da urodi plodom za koji mjesec...  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ja se nadam da ce mi biti kao i tebi ali vidis da kod mene nikad nista nije kako treba biti.

Chiara - na FM idem tek 14.dc, znaci 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete. To me malo brine jer je meni O dosta rano. :/

Anka - Drž se draga, sve ce biti dobro, i bolje nego sto je bilo do sada  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala cure! Samo da se nadovezem na ovo za PCOS ja ga imam i koristila sam trakice i nisu mi uvjek pozitivne. Vecinom sam ulovila O,20 dc. E sad vjerovatno to ovisi i do trakica i do osjetljivosti i ko zna o cemu jos.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - na FM idem tek 14.dc, znaci 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete. To me malo brine jer je meni O dosta rano.


Mislim da je to kasno. Nas su sad narucili 7DC, a ovulacija mi je bila 10DC. Da su me narucili tek 14DC kao i tebe, sve bi mi vec proslo.

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice*, znam da nisi ono pisala iz svog iskustva, već nečijeg tuđeg, pomislila sam da
bi možda voljela čuti i drugačiji slučaj od onog pročitanog, pa sam ti zato napisala svoj slučaj  :Smile: 
evo ja brojim još nekih desetak dana do testa.. u koliko mi bude kasnila. 

*
MonaLi*, ma što bi ti bila drugačija nego ja  :Razz:  
budeš i ti imala ovulacije i točka!!!  :Grin:  
 Kad vidim kako si lijepo odreagirala na minimalnu dozu
bolje ne može.. jer divno je čudo za nas sa pcos-om da reagiramo uopće na klomifene.

i pošto te tako kasno stavio za fm.. ti si poprati s trakicama, i kada ti počnu tamniti
vi počnite s pokrivanjem, i još dva dana nakon što uočiš lh peak. Super će ti taman doći fm 14dc 
da vidiš da li je bila ovulacija. 

*Anka* drži se, bude tvoj dragec bio dobro.. malo ga budeš mazila i pazila i sve bude supač  :Kiss:  
obavezno nam javi kako je sve prošlo.

----------


## Ives000

> Ives jesi dobro spavala ili su rode opet bile aktivne?


juuuj promako mi ovaj tvoj postić... 

Dobre su već dva dana.. ili ih nisam čula da klepeću  :Laughing:  

kako je stanje kod tebe ?

----------


## Narancica000

Hvala Bogu, iskustva nikad na odmet  :Smile:  barem sam se ovdje naucila koliko je svako tijelo individua za sebe.
Koji ja sada dan racunam da je O? Sinoc mi je bio jos pozitivan test, a sada ovaj svjezi je vec u laganom opadanju, posvijetlila je crtica za par nijansica... i kako racunam dpo dan? Od kojeg dana?

----------


## Ives000

Od danas si računaj onda O, jer ovulacija bude večinom dan nakon peak-a!!!! 
A sutra 1dpo, tako ja sad računam  :Grin:

----------


## 1latica

dan cure
Mona, sretno s Klomidom ovaj ciklus, držim fige za stupiće na LH i TT  :Smile: 
Ives, Chiara i ja sam u dpo fazi, meni najgorem dijelu ciklusa.
Anka sretno TM, čekamo vijesti.
Narancice, super za LH stupiće, i danas imajte keksić, O može biti 12-36 sati
nakon pika, sretnooo..
MM i ja idemo danas napokon naručiti novo auto  :Very Happy: 
Mjesec dana biramo, a mogli smo ga već voziti
Pozdrav!!

----------


## Ives000

latice koji si dpo danas? 

ooooo new car na vidiku!!! Pa lijepo. Nadam se da će past kakav   aldomaš ovdje na odbrojavanju  :Razz:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ola amigas!

Eto i mene!

Ives, drago mi je za peseka! Ja sa svojom danas isla na zadnju piku antibiotika i na pola puta me krene pas pratiti neki. Velik ali mlad, bez ogrlice. I ja svoju u ruke a on skace na mene, pa sapama me grebe, pa vuce remen od torbe!! Na kraju neka zena kraj mene na semaforu mi uzela pasicu ja vec mislila povadit stvari iz torbice i dat mu nek nosi  :Laughing: 
Al je pustio. Mislim nije bio agresivan ali ono cjelu me iznavlacio!! Ja svog psa skroz pod bradu digla  :Laughing:  

Anka kak je muzek? Drzim fige da da operacija bude najbolja odluka koju ste donjeli!

Mona kad ti LH potamni ovaj ciklus nemoj se zrusiti u nesvijest haha.

Latice koja boja? (kaj da drugo pitam kad sam nevozac)

Chiara, kazu ko ceka taj i doceka! Bolje im je da su u pravu!

Ja nemam eto nis za prijavit. Osim kaj idem na more krajen sedmog to je sad sigurno, pa sam vec na pola tamo u glavi!
Mozda dragi na moru napumpa i nekaj drugo osim luftica!  :Wink:   :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - Thanks i sretno s novim kolima  :Smile:  i ja bi trebala novi, puno km radim dnevno a auto sam kaj se ne raspadne :/

Jagodice - hahaha jesi ti mozda neki standup komičar? Ne kužim... Hahahah
Kupit cu odmah 2 karte ako moze  :Smile: 

Ives - ako ti tako kažeš  :Smile:  ti bus kriva ak nebu ovulacija :p

Mi smo odlučili ako do početka 8.mj ne ostanem trudna kupujemo avionske karte za negdje daleko početkom 9.mj!!! Eto pa da se svakako nečemu veselim  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona zakaj dal sam komicar  :Laughing: 
Stara ak ti te karte platis ja ti odradim stand up show u fushu opce nije problem, hahaha!

----------


## 1latica

Hej cure,  crni Golf 6. naručen, kroz mjesec dana stiže  :Very Happy: 
Ives danas mi je 3/4dpo... Imam još 10ak dana.
Mona super odluka, mi bili u veljači 7 dana u Rimu, bilo je super. Ako nam FET ne uspije, planiramo na put početkom kolovoza, al naravno nismo odlučili di.
Idem kod frizera, pozdrav svima.

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice... 



> Mozda dragi na moru napumpa i nekaj drugo osim luftica!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  skoro sam se udavila s gumenim 
kiselim bombonom. Bdw..Potpis ti je za Bogove.

MonaLi... preuzimam rizik  :Razz:

----------


## Ives000

> Hej cure,  crni Golf 6. naručen, kroz mjesec dana stiže 
> Ives danas mi je 3/4dpo... Imam još 10ak dana.
> Mona super odluka, mi bili u veljači 7 dana u Rimu, bilo je super. Ako nam FET ne uspije, planiramo na put početkom kolovoza, al naravno nismo odlučili di.
> Idem kod frizera, pozdrav svima.


Ajde skupa odbrojavamo, meni je danas 5dpo.
Valjda bude pao neki aldomaš za golfića..  :Razz:  
Čestitam na novom autiću.

----------


## Anka91

Cure evo mene iz Os. Dragi se probudio bio je jos sav smusen od anestezije. Sve je dobro proslo kaze da ga malo boli al nije strasno. Nesmije se micat miruje i eto. Mona to za putovanje je super odluka. I ja bi nekud al imamo 3 velike svatove i jos kumovanje. Ove god ni mora necu vidjeti!!

----------


## 1latica

Ives sretno nam  :Kiss: 
Šta je aldomaš????
Anka super da je op prošla i da je TM dobro. Nadam se da će brzo kući i da će mu idući nalaz bit punooo bolji.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

I meni je kalendarski danas 5dpo!

Anka nadam se da si i ti sad mirnija. Sad da vidis kad se oporavi pa kad "wellcome back" keks urodi plodom!

Latice sve i ja ocu pitati kaj je aldomas al mi bed hahaha. Garant neki keks u autu za vatreno krstenje.

Mona meni sad bed jesam ja tebi smijesna il sam rekla nekaj kaj te smeta pa je to sarkazam da sam "komicarka"....
Sad me struh...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives pa tebe nema na listi!

Latice kolko su ti inace ciklusi?

----------


## Narancica000

Latice, dobar izbor  :Zaljubljen: 

Meni je 0 dpo  :lool:  mogle ste me malo pricekat haha
Jel normalno biti nadut i imat grceve u trbuhu prilikom ovulacije? Znaci hlace me stisnule kolko mi je trbuh napuhnuo, i cice su mi osjetljive jako?!

----------


## Ives000

Aldomaš/aldumaš vam je (bilo koje piče) koje se plaća nakon nekog dobrog sklopljenog posla, ili kupovine stana, kuće, auta.  :pivo:  
Eto, nadam se da sam uspjela pojasnit.

Jagodice, si zaboravila da sam napisala nakon što mi je folikul bio 12mm da silazim s liste  :Laughing:  ???

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - ja nisam putovala od 10.mj, već sam luda. Bili u Parizu ali sada bi van Europe, isto ne znamo gdje. Ovisi koliko para skupimo  :Smile:  

Jagodice - evo, opet si me nasmijala... Haha kaj bi se ljutila, nego bas si me nasmijala danas... Zato kažem :p

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice ciklusi su mi 28/30 dana, O šetaju od 13-17dc.
Ives nisam nikad čula, al uvijek sam za platit rundu, može i dvije, pa ne kupuje se auto često  :Wink: 
Mona, nisam ljubitelj aviona, niti sam bila van Europe pa ti nemam savjet. Lijepo je bilo di otići. 
Anka sada sam se sjetila da i mi imamo pir u kolovozu, MM je kum. Prije 10 god mi je bilo super, sada kad dobijemo pozivnicu padne mi mrak na oči. Noć cure.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kavicaaaaa!

Mona onda dobro! Ja se volim smijati i volim nasmijati tako da neka!

Eto latice sad smo naucile! Bila sam u krivu i to posteno! Haha

Narancice sve to kaj si opisala su simptomi O tako da obavezno hopsanje bez obzira na nadutost i cike!

Ives a ja sam ti inace jako zaboravna al fakat!
Nego pogodi kaj sam si jutros u pekari uzela za gablec?! Imas JEDNOM pravo pogadati!

Ja sam se zalezala i TAK me vrat boli da ne znam kak cu raditi danas opce

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 8.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



Cheerilee~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~29.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
**

*

----------


## Ives000

> Ives a ja sam ti inace jako zaboravna al fakat!
> Nego pogodi kaj sam si jutros u pekari uzela za gablec?! Imas JEDNOM pravo pogadati!



Burek???  :lool:  ( uuu kak sam fulala  :Laughing: )

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Burek???  ( uuu kak sam fulala )


DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN!!
Cestitamo!! 
Osvojili ste apsolutno nista jer...nema dabe ni u stare babe!

Burek Ives burek!  :Laughing:  I to mali motani od mesa.
Doduse kod mene to nije cudno jer se ja stalno budim gladna i mogla bi rucati cim se probudim (kaj bu mi veselo u trudnoci).

Ali nisam vec fakat dugo jela burek i onda u ducanu deda i baka uzeli burek od sira, reko pravac pekara!

----------


## Ives000

> DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN!!
> Cestitamo!! 
> Osvojili ste apsolutno nista jer...nema dabe ni u stare babe!
> 
> Burek Ives burek!  I to mali motani od mesa.
> Doduse kod mene to nije cudno jer se ja stalno budim gladna i mogla bi rucati cim se probudim (kaj bu mi veselo u trudnoci).
> 
> Ali nisam vec fakat dugo jela burek i onda u ducanu deda i baka uzeli burek od sira, reko pravac pekara!


hahaha nemoj da te čuje neki Bosanac ili Turčin iz prikrajka.. ( burek je isključivo s mesom, sve ostalo su pite)  :lool:  
jednom sam dobila po nosu zbog tog pa sam se nučila pameti  :Grin:  

Ja sam samo burek mlatila u trudnoći.. i omlet!!! A moji su skužili prije mene da sam trudna jer sam se rasplakala
kad mi tata uz burek nije donio i jogurt... kroz suze sam jecala da je to kao da jedem čevape bez somuna ili luka. 
( zamisli tragedije  :Rolling Eyes:  ) 

Možda nam tvoje tijelo pokušava nešto reći...  :Bouncing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - rasplakala si se jer nisi dobila jogurt?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Šta sve ovdje neću doživjeti  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - rasplakala si se jer nisi dobila jogurt?


Da sam se bar samo rasplakala.. gušila sam se u suzama i jecanju.. 
mislim da sam na tom odbrojavanju baš i napisala taj trenutak velike drame, ako nađem budem vam zalijepila link.  :Grin: 
starije odbrojavalice se sigurno budu sjećale  :škartoc:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Rasplakala se i kad su joj krivi burek donjeli  :Laughing:  Mica mala hahaha.

Bio je od mesa al je bio mali. A moje tijelo pokusava reci da je u njega neko nagurao apetit od skandinavskog drvosjece!
Zato strukli jos cekaju pod stolom!

----------


## MonaLi

Jao cure moje... Ovo je predobro. Nije ni muževima lako  :Smile: 

Jagodice - nemoj pretjerati, ne želiš valjda izgledati trudno prije trudnoće Haha  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ja vec godinama tak zgledam.
Cim nekaj pojedem. Ovak sam mrsava i onda samo skemba iskoci! Jos nemam ni cice velke za neku protutezu!

Nedavno sam obukla neku haljinu usku cisto da demonstriram da nemrem to nositi a svekrva me pita jesam dobima M zadnju hahaha! Ja reko ma kaj M?! Ovo koda sam u 5mj vec! (jos sam prije toga velko toceno strusila)

----------


## Ives000

> Rasplakala se i kad su joj krivi burek donjeli  Mica mala hahaha.
> 
> Bio je od mesa al je bio mali. A moje tijelo pokusava reci da je u njega neko nagurao apetit od skandinavskog drvosjece!
> Zato strukli jos cekaju pod stolom!


evo pronašla sam taj dio xD 




> meni je krenulo jutros prilično emotivno    dobro bi mi došao razgovor   
> 
> 
> Pukla sam ko kokica jer su mi moji donjeli umjesto bureka s mesom koji sam čekala kao zadnji spas , burek sa sirom koji ne podnosim u zadnje vrjeme 
> Lijepo sam im se zahvalila i rasplakala kao da mi je 5 godina.. kad su me zabezeknuto pogledali..kroz suze sam projecala : "Ali ja sam htjela sa mesom"  ..ajme strke onda.. mami krivo što plačem pa se i ona nasekirala tata sav nemiran kopa po frižideru i vadi neke hrenovke u zamjenu za burek..ja i dalje cvilim ko razmaženi drek..i eto ti problema u sekudni..sva sreća da mm nema doma jer je otišao na teren. 
> 
> 
> Ovo je drugi put da sam dušu isplakala radi hrane. I sve ne mogu vjervat da mi se to događa. **bem ti burek s mesom i što mi učini!!!! 
> Onda sam si od muke išla skuhati te hrenovke koje su više jele mene nego ja njih pa sam ih lijepo dala svom psu.. bar me on sad voli ak ništ drugo. 
> Da mi je netko to rekao da ću takva bit..ne bi mu vjerovala !!!

----------


## Ives000

no coment!!!  :Grin:  

Jagodice , ostavi strukle za posije , točeno kažeš  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

jagodice - jao tako i ja, mršava a trbuh napuhnut ko u trudnice, užas... isto male sise, tako da je veći trbuh od njih  :Shock:  To znači da jedemo krivu hranu  :Bye:  Tako mi je barem rekao moj doc.

Ives - hahhaha sjećam se sada tog posta, svaki put mi je jednako smiješan  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jooooj brijem da bum i ja takva! Nek si ti to postala da znamo da smo normalne ak se desi.

Ives nadam se da je sad poslje jer ja jeden strukle hahaha!
O da, toceno Staropramen. Napuhnem se ko bacva ali tak godi hladna pivica po ljeti na terasi od birca hahaha. To kad imam siru majcu trusim  :Laughing: 

Mona eto onda sve znas. Meni to genetsko, tak i mojoj mami a onda zbog stitnjace jede samo "travu i sjemenje" jednom sam se malo zabunila pa sam vlastitoj mami rekla da se ja nemrem zdravo hraniti i jesti tu "hranu za krave"
Sva sreca shvatila je kaj sam htjela rec pa smo prasnule u smijeh

----------


## nivesa

Samo sam dosla pozdravit  :Smile: 
Puno ima za citat pa cu kad sjednem za komp preletit  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Haha ista situacija i kod mene napuhan stomak a male cice. Dragom sam rekla ako nas opali neki loto dobitak odma idem po silikone.

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo još jedne bez sisa s napuhnutim trbuhom.
Još malo pa će starija curka imat veće sise nego ja. Nadam se da će bit veće sreće od mene šta se tiče broja grudnjaka, svaki dan ih mjerka, sva je smješna.


Burek epizoda  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Vidim ima nas malosisaša  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Meni danas Prvi Klomifen Day  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Cheerilee

Pozdrav! 
meni danas 13dc...
Nisam se javljala, jednostavno nisam stigla ni čitati, kraj školske godine je, pa je bilo hrpa obaveza s izletima i ispitima, raznim školskim i vrtićkim druženjima, plus poslovne i sve ostale obaveze, čudim se što smo preživjeli  :Laughing: 
Jel bilo kojeg plusića zadnjih tjedana?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutroooo tko je za kavu? Ima i caja.  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 9.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~30.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Cheerilee* *~**~**~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica... eto i mene na  :Coffee: 

*Mona*, ajde super... želim ti dva predivna folikula, i da nam do kraja ciklusa popiškiš
pozitivu na testu!!!!!  :Bouncing: 

vidim da ste se nešto raspisale o malim sisama. Moje su, usudila bi se reći prosječne.. nit
male niti velike.. neke srednje klase!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Meni dobre..kom ne paše njegov problem  :Grin:

----------


## Narancica000

Dobro jutro  :Coffee:  
Evo kasne kavice, pa tko nije stigao  :Wink: 




> Samo sam dosla pozdravit 
> Puno ima za citat pa cu kad sjednem za komp preletit


Nivesa gdje si, kako si?

----------


## Anka91

Stigla i ja na kasnu kavicu ako ima jos?
Mona zelim ti svu srecu da uskoro bude novo odbrojavanje.
Ives kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke  :Kiss:  I sama se nadam normalnom ciklusu napokon.

Ali mislim da će me Ives stići sa odbrojavanjem  :Smile:  držim joj fige  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

MonaVes odbrojavanje :D  :Wink: 

Nivesa kak si kaj? Ili jos citas zaostatke!  :lool: 

Cheerliee bas neki dan gledam listu i mislim si di si nestala. Ajd jos koji dan pa gotova skola! Onda su pak stalno doma hahaha!

Ovi moji vec kuju planove kak bu se na moru kolektivno cugalo na plazi pa imam utjesnu nagradu za naredna dva ciklusa!
A bas i jesam na nekoj prekretnici izmedu mame i partijanja. Nadam se da ce ovo biti zadnje ljeto za ludosti!
Moj dragi je zacet u noci nakon cuganja...mozda se ponovi!

----------


## Narancica000

Ja sam danas odlucila da ako ovaj mjesec ne upali, i ne pojave se stupici, micem se sa odbrojavanja i saljem mozak na pasu do jeseni!
A na jesen onda krecemo i pod lijecnicki nadzor! 
Prije tocno godinu dana smo zapoceli, doduse ne intenzivno prvih mjeseci, ali posljednjih nekoliko i intezivno, i bojim se da radim sama sebi kocniicu u glavi... 
Al svejedno se nadam da ce ovaj upaliti  :Grin: 
polazem sve nade u ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice u nadi je spas jel...
Tak sam i ja rekla sad malo opustanje pa od jeseni da krenem lagano na neke kontrole. Nama ce tek pocetkom sljedece godine biti godinu dana, al glupo mi da se trudim i nadam ak nekaj nije oke i treba porihtati.
A realno da je sve oke do sad bi garant vec pogodili O tak si bar ja mislim!

E pa nek nam je sa srecom svima

----------


## Narancica000

Sad ces to vidjeti kad mi ovaj mjesec otvorimo peterostruko odbrojavanje  :Laughing:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Cheerliee bas neki dan gledam listu i mislim si di si nestala. Ajd jos koji dan pa gotova skola! Onda su pak stalno doma hahaha!
> 
> Ovi moji vec kuju planove kak bu se na moru kolektivno cugalo na plazi pa imam utjesnu nagradu za naredna dva ciklusa!
> A bas i jesam na nekoj prekretnici izmedu mame i partijanja. Nadam se da ce ovo biti zadnje ljeto za ludosti!
> Moj dragi je zacet u noci nakon cuganja...mozda se ponovi!



Naše svo troje su "vesela djeca" kak ih mi zovemo,
prvo nakon dočeka drugo dvoje nakon svadbe ostala trudna..
U zadnje vrijeme dosta izlazimo pa se čudim da nema plusića, bit će da ne cugnem dovoljno  :Laughing: 

Još sutra škola a onda ljeto kože početi!

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, ima li akve?????
Kod mene se kuha, ustajte  :Wink: 
Vrijeme je fuj, pada kiša, baš nekakva sepresija kod mene  :Undecided:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala na kavi Latice, treba mi, dan mi je na poslu počeo grozno, ajde bar ne razmišljam o Ovulaciji  :Laughing: 

Cheerilee - joj blago klincima, sada više ni brige ni pameti, samo uživanje  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!

Eeeee a kad su mi govorili uzivaj dok mozes (u skoli) jedva sam cekala da zavrsi!!

Mona nemoj razmisljat o nicemu. Samo keksaj i to je to haha!

Cheerliee mozda bu i moje dijete "veselo" i "morsko" iako dok sam na godisnjem ne planiram planirati!

Zavrsava skola, pocinje euro. Znaci za vas koje ste vec mame bude veselo. Deca doma a muski u hipnozi pred TVom

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 10.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~31.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## Ives000

> Stigla i ja na kasnu kavicu ako ima jos?
> Mona zelim ti svu srecu da uskoro bude novo odbrojavanje.
> Ives kakvo je stanje kod tebe?


Kako je dragi, jel već otpušten doma? 

Evo ja odbrojavam još nekih tjedan dana do testića.. nema nekih promjena ili simptoma. 
Ne osjećam se ništa ''drugačije''.    


*Narancice*, *Jagodice*, razumijem vas curke u potpunosti. I sama sam jednom tako razmišljala.
Evo sad 17.06 će biti godina dana kako sam prvi puta krenula sa klomifenom dalje sve znate, bez pomoći doktora mislim da bi još
čekala čudo ili da se ''opustim''  :lool:  . Drago mi je da sam se poslušala i da sam poduzela konkretan korak. 
vama  od srca želim da ne dodjete na moje grane i da uspijete ostvarit trudnoće bez pomoći liječnika. 
Ali ako već mora biti tako, onda je dobro što prije krenuti po pomoć, čemu bacati dragocijeno vrijeme 
ako već za devet mj. možete držati svoje bebice u rukama. 

*
Mona* jel danas druga tabletica???? Vibram za dva velika, lijepa, zdrava i puna folikula.  *~~~~~~*  :fige: 

*Cheerilee * bit će da se sve onda moramo uhvatit flaše i partijanja!!  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :pivo: 
baš kao i jagodici i meni će more doći super za pravljenje kikaća,
 ako se sad mrva nije zalijepila !!!!

----------


## Narancica000

> *Narancice*, *Jagodice*, razumijem vas curke u potpunosti. I sama sam jednom tako razmišljala.
> Evo sad 17.06 će biti godina dana kako sam prvi puta krenula sa klomifenom dalje sve znate, bez pomoći doktora mislim da bi još
> čekala čudo ili da se ''opustim''  . Drago mi je da sam se poslušala i da sam poduzela konkretan korak. 
> vama  od srca želim da ne dodjete na moje grane i da uspijete ostvarit trudnoće bez pomoći liječnika. 
> Ali ako već mora biti tako, onda je dobro što prije krenuti po pomoć, čemu bacati dragocijeno vrijeme 
> ako već za devet mj. možete držati svoje bebice u rukama.


Znas onaj feeling kad ne zelis sama sebi priznati da nesto mozda nije ok, pogotovo ja koja imam jedno zdravo dijete iz uredne trudnoce!
Kod gina sam bila krajem godine, uzv i pregled, papa - sve uredno! Ciklusi malo duzi, od 28- 37 - kaze gin normala...
I sto sad?! Da si umisljam dijagnoze, ne zelim... 
Zato si lijepo uzimam godisnji ovo ljeto i ne planirati nista, treba mi odmor, preopteretila sam se svime, a pogotovo zadnjih 6mj. A na jesen i muza lagano na pretragice...

Moja "malena" na jesen sa svojih punih 3,5g krece u preeschol vjerovali ili ne  :lool: 
Evo sad mi suze na oci krenu, ona je meni jos beba... uh uh.
Jutros sam ju digla iz kreveta, izgrlila, ljubila, mirisala i suzu pustila  :Zaljubljen:   :lool:  emocije me oprale!!

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - koliko dugo radite na bebici? Ne mora uopće značiti da imate neki problem, moja sestra je prvu curku bez problema dobila, a za drugu se 2 godine trudila i stigla je, prirodno. Jednostavno nije imala baš toliko sreće ko prvi put  :Smile: 
Hoću reći, svakako je dobro obaviti i pretrage ako dugo traje ali samo smireno, možda je baš ovaj ili idući ciklus vaš  :Kiss: 

Vidit ćeš suza kad krene u školu, hehe

----------


## Anka91

Dragi evo upravo sad stigo kuci! Kaze da je dobro malo ga boli. Jucer je izjavio da on vise nista nereze. 
Ja se sad nisam snasla pitat sestre sta s ranom to je jutros previjeno jel to treba previjat kontrola je za tjedan dana

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anka sad kad ti kaze da ga ljubis di ga buba.  :lool: 
Cuvaj dragog, od srca zelim da ni jedbo od vas vise ne mora nista obaviti osim poroda.

Ives nas na more ide 6 + pasica pa sumnjam da cu stic razmisljat o bilo cemu haha!

Mona kak tabletice djeluju?

Narancice i meni papa i uzv dobri ali to ne mora nis znaciti a i moze. Moguce da smo obje zdrave ko dren a moguce da bez doktora nebu islo! I sve je to oke. Budemo skupa prolazile pretrage i nalaze hahah!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - da da, danas je druga tabletica. Hvala na lijepim željama i ja tebi želim plus velik ko kuća :D

Jagodice - tabletice još opće ne osjetim, prošli put mislim da mi je već nakon prve bilo malo loše, a sada još ništ  :Cekam: 

Anka - sada samo polako... najgore je prošlo, sad će sve na bolje  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Mona, u podsvjesti se i ja tjesim da sam srece kao tvoja seka i da ce bit, jednom! Dogodit ce se, ne kad ja to budem zeljela nego kad bebica bude htjela doci nam uljepsat zivot svojim postojanjem  :Zaljubljen:  
Prosle godine u 6mj donijeli odluku, i bacili se na posao! 

Jagodicasta, ti i ja cemo svoje bebe nosit pod srcem do jeseni, kakvi nalazi!? Eventualno krvna grupa, uzv, ctg i tak to   :Grin:  optimizam  :Love:

----------


## Narancica000

Anka, najgore je proslo! Sad ga pazii i mazi, i dobro ti je jagodica rekla - ljubi ako ga boli  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

> Jagodicasta, ti i ja cemo svoje bebe nosit pod srcem do jeseni, kakvi nalazi!? Eventualno krvna grupa, uzv, ctg i tak to   optimizam


TO je govor!!! TO je optimizam!!!! Tako treba!!!   :grouphug: 
uz ovakvo razmišljanje sve je lako!  :utezi:  

*MonaLi* joj to  analiziranje... znam koliko smara. Ne valja ako previše osjetimo simptome dok pijemo
klomifene,( kao ja npr)  ne valja nam kad uopće ne osjetimo simptome, nikad s nama na zelenu ganu  :lool:  

koliko se sjećam nisi ni prvi put imala baš nešto 
puno simptoma osim glavobolje, i blage mučnine prvih dana , pa si lijepo odreagirala. 
Vjerujem da bi ti uspjelo još i tada samo da se na vrijeme pokrili sve bitne dane. Zato sad samo pozitivno. 
Folikulići se polako formiraju i počinju rast.  :Smile: 

Jagodice, baš super!!!!! Nas ide četvero , bez mog dlakavca, on ostaje na čuvanju kod mojih, jer ne podnosi vožnju autom. 
Mrzim te rastanke, a još gore mi bude kad se vratim, jer se onda duri tri dana na mene što sam ga ostavila.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

> Dragi evo upravo sad stigo kuci! Kaze da je dobro malo ga boli. Jucer je izjavio da on vise nista nereze. 
> Ja se sad nisam snasla pitat sestre sta s ranom to je jutros previjeno jel to treba previjat kontrola je za tjedan dana


Bravo ! Brz oporavak mu želim. Da što prije dobijete zeleno svjetlo  :Wink:

----------


## 1latica

Anka, super da je TM doma. Brz oporavak želim.
Ives zajedno čekamo test  :Very Happy: 
Mona, neka bockanje krene. Čekamo info s folikulometrije.
Vidim da je opet tema pretrage. Nismo svi isti, neko hoće odmah znati ima li problema ili ne,
pa ih rješavati. Neko drugi ne želi. Svima koje imate opuštenu akciju skidam kapu,
ovim nestrpljivicama (kao ja) znam kako vam je  :grouphug: 
Mi smo nakon godinu dana redovitih keksića krenuli u obradu i dobro da jesmo  :Smile: 
Svima vam držim fige za skore stupiće

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Jagodice, baš super!!!!! Nas ide četvero , bez mog dlakavca, on ostaje na čuvanju kod mojih, jer ne podnosi vožnju autom. 
> Mrzim te rastanke, a još gore mi bude kad se vratim, jer se onda duri tri dana na mene što sam ga ostavila.


Mi idemo busom jer od nas 6 niko ne vozi  :lool:  
Jos kad nas bus iskrca imamo 20min voznje od kolodvora do mjesta a nema javnog prijevoza  :Laughing:  (mladost ludost)
Ali vec smo se snasli za prijevoz tak da sve pet. Signorini bumo morali platiti kartu  :Rolling Eyes:  I bila bu u transporteru.
Bumo vidli kak bu prosao put (3-4 sata)

Narancice e bas te nalaze! Usporedivale budemo betu i milimetre  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

jutro cure, evo ja svratila do vas malo na kavu prije nego se mali probudi da vas pozdravim, vidim kaj ima s mojim starim suborkama s liste i zaželim vam puno plusića u ovim već  ljetnim danima  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Anka brz oporavak TM želim u da što prije krenete u akciju.

Jučer sam vadila hormone štitnjače jer se već jako dugo loše osjećam i totalno sam bezvoljna i tsh mi je nizak. Inače imam hashimoto ali su homoni bili ok.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 11.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~32.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
anka91 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## Ives000

*Jutro društvance*  :mama: 
Lady, baš me uvijek obraduješ kad nam svratiš, evo za tebe kavica  :Coffee: ... a pusa je za malenog  :Kiss:   :grouphug: 

*Mami* jel piješ kakvu terapiju, što ti kaže endokrinolog/inja?

----------


## Anka91

Narancica tako treba samo optimizam,optimizam i opet optimizam. 
Jagodice ma ljubit cu di got treba samo da se sto prije oporavi hehe. Cure hvala na dobrim zeljama!
Vidim da pisete o moru ja ga ove god necu vidit pa imate zadatak da se kupate i za mene!

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Jutro društvance* 
> Lady, baš me uvijek obraduješ kad nam svratiš, evo za tebe kavica ... a pusa je za malenog  
> 
> *Mami* jel piješ kakvu terapiju, što ti kaže endokrinolog/inja?


Do sad su mi hormoni bili ok i nisam imala tetapiju, ovo je prvi put da mi hormoni nisu dobri. Išla sam ih kontrolirat na svoju ruku jer sam totalno koma. Sad ću vidjet kaj će bit.

----------


## 1latica

Dan cure
Mami nadam se da ćeš dobit terapiju od endice i da ćeš uskoro biti bolje.
Anka, evo idem jednu turu zaplivati za tebe  :Wink: 
Mona kako si?
Ives ima li simptoma?
Kod mene klasika, bole sise da ne mogu spavati na trbuhu i to je to. Čekam još 2/3 dana da vidim hoće li skakat živci i početi bolit trbuh, nadam se da ne  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - ja sam ok hvala  :Smile:  Pišam te Lh trakice, ujutro neka lagana linija, sad navečer nema skoro ništa, pa će ujutro opet nekaj biti i tak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Narancica000

Vecer curke...  :Kiss: 
Mami nadam se da ce biti sve ok. Drzi se!! 
Mona-Limona znaaam kako ti je, do neki dan sam i ja tako  :Smile: 
Kakva san zaboravna i alarm sam si namjestala da me podsjeti :D 
Latice, koji ti je dpo? Mene sise jos od O ne prestaju boljeti, al uzasno!!! Kak su se nakon L i dugog dojenja malo opustile ne mogu bez grudnjaka spavat jer su teske i bolne  :kettlebell: 
I osjetim pri nekim naglim pokretima, bol u donjem djelu trbuha vise onak na dnu maternice, kao da se misici istezu... neznam kak bi objasnila sad to! To mi se dogadjalo i u prvoj T u prvim tjednima  :Grin:  samo sto sam ja sad trudna 0 tjedana  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 12.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~33.dc
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
**Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**


Odbrojavalice: 



jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
monaLi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc




Narancice, dobro nam došla u ljubičice. Sretno!!!!*

----------


## Cheerilee

Kod mene ovulacija a dragi u Francuskoj, na tekmi

----------


## Anka91

E i taj nogomet! Sad kad mi je dragi u karanteni gleda sve i jednu utakmicu evo hocu izludit!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona nek si vrijedna. Kad kreces s fm?

Mami  :grouphug: 

Cheerliee ja bi mu to naplatila kad tad hahahah.

Ives wazzuuup  :lool: 

Latice nadamo se i mi s tobom da nece (zivci skakat i trbuh bolit)

Narancice sumnjiva si vidim sama sebi, a bome i meni! Rekla bi Ives mirisi joj ovo na nesto dobro!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da s ljubicica odes na trudnicke.

Ja sam sklopila pakt: Kad radim popodne briga me kaj gleda. Kad sam ujutro ima pravo birati jednu tekmu dnevno. S tim da ak gleda onu u 21h ne ocekuje poslije keks. I kad Hrvatska gleda posto to i ja gledam moze taj dan jos jednu uz Hrvatsku!
 :Laughing:

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice super je sve to, al sumnjiva sam ja sebi svakih cca mjesec dana  :Laughing:

----------


## Narancica000

Ives, kak si nam ti? Koliko jos odbrojavas do prvog testica?  :fige:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - krećem u petak na FM, ko zna mozda ovaj mj ovulacija nece biti rano ko prošli put. Trakice ne pokazuju jos nista posebno...

Ives - koji ti je dpo? Tesko te pratim ovaj ciklus  :Smile:  ima li kakvih simptoma?

Narancice - sad te pomno pratim  :Smile: 

I moj dragi se sjedinio sa kaučem, užas!!

----------


## Cheerilee

Eh i ja sam imala kartu za tekmu i avion, al su moji uplatili izlet za jucer pa nismo imali kome istViti klince na 4 dana, tak da sam ja ostala doma! Ali, ja volim nogomet, pogotovo prvenstva, tak da idemo 21. na tekmu, vodimo i srednjeg sina... 

Jagodice - sretno s FM!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Kavicaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cheerliee prenjet cu tvoje dobre zelje Moni, pretpostavljam da su njoj i bile namjenjene hahaha.

Meni ne sljedeca O nego ona poslje nje (za 2 ciklusa) pada na rođendan od dragog. Tak barem mob kaze jel!
Interesting... Hahah

Narancice jel planiras kakav testic? Ja si sve jucer mislim da bi si ubola jedan ali onak zdrzat cu jos 2-3 dana do M. 

Ives, jaaaaaaaavi seeeee!

Chiara kaxi kaj?

----------


## MonaLi

Cheerille - hvala na lijepim željama (valjda su bile za mene?) hehe

sinoć mi je trakica bila dosta tamna, ne ono Peak tamna ali onako blizu, jutros malo manje ali opet tu je. 
Napeto je, napeto  :Smile:  Pokrivamo svaki dan...

Jagodić - ima kakavih simptomčića?

----------


## Narancica000

Meni je 7dpo, kasno mi je ovulacija bila! Tak da cu izdrzat jos koji dan bez testa!

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona nadam se da ce ti onda ovulacija biti brzo i da cete to pokriti. Sretno na fm za par dana.
Jagodice vidis kako ti se poklopilo. Nadajmo se da ce uroditi plodom mozda i prije njegovog rođendana pa mu poklonis jedan +
A ja sam u onoj dosadnoj fazi cekanja nakon 0. Na duphastonima sam i sva sam napuhana, ko bacvica. I imam visak sisa za pokloniti vama koje ste se zalile neki dan.  :lool:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jos toliko i onda mozes testic. Taman ti je onda 14dpo. Sretno Narancice.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cheerilee

Da da moni, citam na mob-u pa mi je dosta nepregledno!

Cekam navijaca da se vrati iz Francuske, a onda valjda akcija, mozda nismo zakasnili  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - hvala na sisama, uzet cu  :Smile:  
Joj i ja sam napuhana od Clomida. Znaci već 5 dana sam ko balon!!! Odletit cu...

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara - hvala na sisama, uzet cu  
> Joj i ja sam napuhana od Clomida. Znaci već 5 dana sam ko balon!!! Odletit cu...


Uzmi, ne trazim nista zauzvrat.  :lool:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Da da moni, citam na mob-u pa mi je dosta nepregledno!
> 
> Cekam navijaca da se vrati iz Francuske, a onda valjda akcija, mozda nismo zakasnili


Ako ste odradili prije 0 onda je to super jer plivaci prezive jos par dana unutra taman do O.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ako ste odradili prije 0 onda je to super jer plivaci prezive jos par dana unutra taman do O.


Nismo, in je otisel u subotu rano ujutro, a O tek jucer/danas...
Nisam pratila iskreno ovaj ciklus, solo sam s klincima pa nisam ni stigla (a vikend nam bil ispunjem od-do...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mozda bude danas O. Klince susedima i docek ko da se ceka europskog prvaka. Ak imas kakav dres muzekov da ti dost velki da sakrije strateska mjesta hahahaha! Po mogucnosti Modricev XD

Evo moze i meni malo cica! (kolko se muski namuce da dobiju malo a mi se tu razbacujemo  :Laughing:  )

Chiara da se desi + za njegov rockas....ma...to bi bilo tolko idealno da je nemoguce.
Jos sljedeci dan odma idemo na more, pa taj se nebi trijeznio, odma i za mene da popije!

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* opet ranija O, al bolje i to nego da cekas do preko 20 dana kao ja! Potrosila moore trakica haha
Joj, vi o napuhnutosti ... mene je vec pocelo bolit kolko sam naduta.. jel postoji nesto s cim si mozemo pomoci? Na prirodnoj bazi?
*Chiara* kolko jos "dosadna faza" traje?  :Smile: 
Nama je godisnjica braka u nedjelju pa se nadam da ce pozitivan test biti poklon za mog dragog muza ♡
*Jagodice*, ja nosim D kosarice i rado ti poklanjam pola svojih!! Dogovorit cemo se oko preuzimanja hahah  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Narancice sretno. U petak/subotu mi je 14dpo.

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice -  D košarice???  :Shock:  Jbt ne znam ni brojati do D  :Laughing:  Daj i meni malo  :Smile: 
Ma nemam pojma kad će mi O, iskreno meni je bitno da bude. Vi koje ju imate svaki mjesec picajzlirate, vi bi u određen dc. a ja bi samo da bude  :Laughing:  
A jednom kad mi dođe do ovulacija i ja ću se razmaziti :D

----------


## Narancica000

D kosarice, da! Nekad prije prve T je to izgledalo savrseno, ali nakon dojenja, nije to vise to... ali mom M su i vise nego dobre pa ajd bar neke koristi haha. (Necu ni spominjat bol u ledjima od njihove tezine)

Jao sad sam saznala da je kod nas slavi i dan oceva u nedjelju, pa nasa 6. godisnjica, ako ovo nije idealno vrijeme za ostat T ja neznam koje je  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona jesu tvoje ko i moje, A kao "a di su"

Narancice ja sto je idealnije vrijeme to sam ja pesimisticnija. Ono kao koje su sanse!
Ti si dobra, ja sam bila nabrijana ko ti prva tri pokusaja. Onda mi je stvarnost opalila samar i pretvorila u realista!

Ali sve je to za ljude. Sad sam pod manjim stresom kad ne ocekujem nis, nego kad sam bila sva nabrijana i svaki mjesec uvjerena da sam T  :Smile: 

Ali volim vidjeti "nabrijane" i optimisticne

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodic - da da, i moje su "a di su" hahahaha a naći ćemo ih jednom i mi... U trudnoći cu samo dekolte furati, i na -20 ako treba  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Ja nekako vjerujem u onu: sto zracis, to privlacis!
Ne mogu reci da sam pod stresom, ali se jako nadam...
Ukoliko ne bude pozitivan, razocarat cu se, bit cu tuzna medjutim kako sam donijela odluku kako idem na "godisnji" i stajem malo na loptu, pa na jesen na pretrage, malo sam si olaksala... sto bude bit ce!

Moja sestra je naslijedila sise od tate  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Al zato je imala puno manje problema kod uspostave dojenja nego ja! Puno brze se uspostavila ponuda i potraznja nego kod mene, kod mene se punilo sakom i kapom haha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice to se slazem, pozitivna misao privlaci pozitivnu energiju. Inace se meni cude kak sam uvijek dobre volje i kak ne kukam za nis. Tak da ovo je i za mene presedan. Valjda zato kaj sam emotivka i ono...bas hocu i hocu a nemrem si pomoc. U biti ne volim kad su stvari van moje kontrole pa me to sve zateklo hahaha. Ali sve je to dio putovanja pa mi ne smeta!
A tolki sam control freak da vec znam koju robu nosim na more. Kaj sve moram spakovat, kaj uzet za pesa, kojom rutom se vozimo, u kolko se budim....putujemo 27.7.  :Laughing: 

Mona moja mama, prva trudnoca, s jedinice na cetvorku sise. (+prek 20kg)

Ives di si se zgubila? Ocu dobrodoslicu i ljubicice hahaha!

----------


## nivesa

Bokic! Posao neda sve popratit. 
Bila sam na konzultacijama sad treba docekat m da krenem sa skupljanjem nalaza. Prije svega cekam papu. Mozda dode ok haha kakve sam.srece imat cu 17 upala. 
Jel misli ko piskit test?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa ma neces, sad ces ti to za cas srediti. Bas sam hepi radi tebe. Sve si blize cilju.
Ja bi sad vec mogla pisnut (sutra 12dpo) al necu. Sacekat cu jos tih 2 dana!
U srijedu ujutro ak mi pukne mozda ga kupim dok sam u setnji s partvisekom. Al evo iskreno sumnjam da bum pisala jer sam uvjerena da ce M stic.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - a nebi bas htjela dobiti 20kg, sumnjam da su joj ostale cicke? Hehe
A kaj se tiče tvog testa... Mozda te iznenadi i promjeni planove za more. Mozda nećete krenuti na vrijeme zbog mučnina :-p Hehe

Nivesa - držim fige za super papu  :Smile:  jesi briseve isto radila ili ces tek?

----------


## nivesa

Jagodica pisni jednog hehe
Mona to cu kod svog gina rjesit.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona cice nisu ostale a i kile su u roku od god dana otisle dole. S tim da je ona s 50 skocila na 70 i kusur  :Laughing: 
Mozda se iznenadim da sve je moguce. Al mislim da bi BAR nekaj osjecala, bar neku promjenu. Znam znam puno njih ne osjeti nis ali ne prate sve zene same sebe ko kak mi tu pratimo hahaha.

Mona u petak navijamo za Hrvatski i za folikule!! Hahahah

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice ja bi ga vec odavno pisnula  :Laughing:  ajd jedan ujutro za ekipu hahah
Ti i ja smo dvije krajnosti: 
Ja stoposto brijem da je ovaj ciklus dobitan i evo na 7dpo imam i mucnine  :Laughing:  i jos podosta simptoma, koji mogu i ne moraju biti znakovi T
Ti - jos uvijek na 12dpo si sigurna da ces dobit M jer ne osjecas bas nista
Hahaha eto ti, svaka je od nas individua za sebe. 

No salu na strani, vec me brine Ives. Nesto se dogadja cim je nema... Iveeeees ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ♥

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo bas si i ja mislim di je ona i zakaj je nema!!

Nebum piskila jer nemam test. Da imam mucnine i ja bi se nadala!

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice -  tog je i mene strah, da ću sa 50 skočiti na 70... a još sam metar i šumska jagodica  :Laughing:  Bit ću ko bačva  :Smile: 
Ne znam kaj je sa mojim folikulima, prošli ciklus m,i je 10.dc bila ovulacija, a danas mi je 9dc. i još nisam na LH ništa ulovila, malo je tamnija ali ništa previše značajno.
Ja navijam sada za tebe  :Smile: 

Narancice - nisi bila prijavila mučnine, ček ček... to je sad već neki konkretan simptom  :Grin: 

BTW uptavo sam popila čašu cikle, tako da i ja imam lagane mučnine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 1latica

Večer cure...
Mona i ja pijem sok cikla/mrkva... Uzdravlje  :Smile: 
Jagodice hajde jedan za ekipu  :Very Happy: 
Ives nam nema danas  :Undecided: 
Nivesa sretno s nalazima, nek budu uredni.
Mi dobili prve goste danas, pa sam dovodila sve u red jutros. Premorena sam. Danas 10dpo, živci se javljaju  :Sad: 
Sretno svima

----------


## Narancica000

Ma Mona neugodno mi je i pisat simptome, jer sve mi ovdje vec i na hladno pusemo...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja nikako da se javim...osim kada dobijem
tako da mozete pisati danas 1 dc

nazalost, pratim vas, procitam, lai ne stignem pisati
uvijek nesto se desava kod mene

sto se tice novosti u vezi trudnoce...izgleda da cemo se jos morati truditi...ne ide kao ni prethodnih puta

----------


## MonaLi

Vubs - bas sam se pitala di si nestala  :Smile:  
Ako se javljaš samo kad dobijes onda se nadam da se nećeš javiti idućih 9mjeseci, hehehe

Cure ja mislim da sam ulovila Lh peak... Nisam sigurna... Nemrem procijeniti jel ista ko kontrolna ali kao da je. i osjećam desni jajnik... 
Jesam li si ja sad sve to zabrijala? Aaaaaaa

----------


## CHIARA...

Daj sliku Mona da usporedimo.
Narancice polazem nade u tebe za ovaj mjesec. Da napokon pobijemo plusic na listi.
Ives javi se...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Vubs - bas sam se pitala di si nestala  
> Ako se javljaš samo kad dobijes onda se nadam da se nećeš javiti idućih 9mjeseci, hehehe


pozlatile ti se rijeci
 :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj nemrem sliku stavit, pišem s moba i ne znam kako :/

----------


## 1latica

Mona ako su crte jednako tamne to 
je to  :Smile:  vrijeme je za keksić. Nazovi ginekologa pa otiđi sutra na UZV da ti potvrdi. O stiže, sretno ti  :Kiss: 
Vubs žao mi je, sretno ovaj ciklus.

----------


## MonaLi

Latica - meni se čini da su poprilično iste a ako i nisu uskoro ce biti  :Smile:  
Ma moj gin je rekao da dođem u petak, nakon ovulacije... Kao sve ce on vidjeti tada... Tak da moram čekati  :Smile:  pokrili smo sve, jucer danas sutra  :Smile:  veselim se koda sam trudna, hahaha

----------


## Narancica000

> pokrili smo sve, jucer danas sutra  veselim se koda sam trudna, hahaha


Obozavam ovaj osjecaj :D

----------


## MonaLi

Hehe jutros je drugačiji osjećaj  :Smile: 
Nema vise Lh peak-a. I test od jucer ne posvijetlio, jel to normalno? 
Da peak traje samo cca par sati? 
Mozda sam sve sanjala  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Trakice za O ti nema potrebe piškit ujutro jer je ujutro najmanja koncentracija u urinu. Najbolje poslije 12 sati. Pišni popodne jednu.

Jutrooo, kavica!

Gdje nam je Ives?
Jagodice ajmo testić na sunce!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ugledaš +!
Narančice skroz si mi sumnjiva.
Nivesa ajde super da se nešto pokrenulo.
Latice~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!

----------


## MonaLi

A jel normalno da mi je test gdje je bio kao Peak sada nije Peak? Oh... Muko moja  :Smile: 

Ives - javi se  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Draga nije neobično ni da ostane niti da izbljedi.

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni uvijek crtice na trakicama ostaju tamne kako potamne u roku 10minuta... Nikad ne svijetle, imam one iz mullera... Opet, mislim da bi trebalo vaziti pravilo kao i na testu za trudnocu, ako potamni ocita se u nekom roku da je to to ili?

----------


## MonaLi

Ne znam :/ ja imam neke s eBaya trakice... Ja cu računati da je sad vrijeme ovulacije pa sta bude, a pokriti cu sve do prvog uzv za svaki slučaj... 
Znala sam da kod mene te trakice nece ici glatko... Hvala curke  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Monaaaaaa nemoj se sad zbog trakica nerviraaaaaat!   :oklagija:   Jeste se keksali? Jeste! Budete nastavili? Budete! Onda!
U petak bude ti gin sve reko i do tad samo laganini (^^)
Hvala kaj  navijas za mene!

Narancice ma samo ti pisi simptome, bit ce ti lakse kad se ispovjedis. A i sad su sve oci uprte u tebe.

Vubs  :grouphug:  

Cure testic nisam piskila i nebum. Cekam cetvrtak kad treba M stici. Nije da sam negativna jednostavno ne vjerujem da do sad nebi bar nesto uocila! Pogotovo ja koja nemam nikakve simptome PMSa, odma bi mi bilo sumnjivo.

IVEEEEEEEEEES! 
Cure di je ona fakat me vec strah hvata?!!!

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure!
Bome ste vrijedne jutros. Ja dadiljam pa sam jos malo kraj necaka odspavala.  Saljem ~~~~~~~~ za sve. Ja sad nista nepratim,posto smo sad u celibatu hehe. Skupljam snagu za ono sto sljedi

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - joj ma izluđuje me sve, najbolje je kad nista ne pratiš  :Smile:  ovo natezanje je nije mi živce pije! Sad sam čitala da ako je Lh peak kratak da to znaci ovulaciju loše kvalitete. Jbt internet!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jooooooj Mona daj ne citaj gluposti sad bu tebi trakica rekla kolko je O kvalitetna. Ja sam citala da navodno medicina niti ne prizna te trakice. Pa si ti sad misli!
Mona ak nisi na poslu rukni na eks jednu rakiju, pusti muziku (neku veselu, ljetnu) i udri brigu na veselje. Bitno da pokrijete ove dane. Daj si do Petka slobodbo od trakica.

Jel ima neko broj od Ives mozda?

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodić - da, možda imaš praf... danas ću napraviti još jedan test kad dođem doma čisto da vidim kak je popodne. I to je to... Do petka seks i to je najviše kaj ja mogu napraviti... I pit ciklu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Oh koliko ovo može izluditi čovjeka... nama bi HZZO trebao osigurati psihijatra  :psiholog:  I nažalost na poslu sam :D

Ali dobro, imam jedna drugu ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

> Sad sam čitala da ako je Lh peak kratak da to znaci ovulaciju loše kvalitete. Jbt internet!!!


Draga, nije ti kratak vec si ti piskila ujutro, logicno da ce ti bit svijetla crta... sad lijepo zaboravi na taj test i piski novi popodne, to bi trebao biti realniji prikaz hormona!! 
Znas vec, ujutro ga nema-popodne je koncentriraniji. 
Ja sam se uvjerila... ako zelis, posaljem ti u inbox sliku kak je kod mene to izgledalo! Testne crtice su mrvicu izblijedile ali ne do kraja, tocno se vidi porast i pad...

----------


## MonaLi

Narancica može pošalji mi... Ok zaboravila sam na ovaj test ujutro  :Smile:  hehe A što ako kad dođem doma i pišnem opet ne bude ništa? Da se bediram ili je jednostavno moguće da je prošlo?

----------


## nivesa

Sve ok sa Ives malo je u guzvici. Javit ce se ona  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona ja ne piskim trakice al kolko sam skuzila da je porast hormona neposredno prije O.
Dakle ak ti je jucer bio peak, a danas bude svjetla, znaci moguce da je O bila sinoc, ili danas kroz dan da bude, pa cak mozda i sutra brijem da je moguce.

E sad dal sam u pravu jos provjeri haha! Al nemas se kaj bedirati ak danas nis ne bude. Ak je jucer bio peak znaci O postoji. To je ono najbitnije kaj ne?

Nivesa tenk ju! A s tobom? Isto ok?

Meni na 2-3 sec zavibriro lijevi jajnik (tu negdje oko jajnika)! Znaci doslovno zavibro hahahahah. Svasta!

----------


## Ives000

Hej haj  drage moje!  :mama: 

Odmah se ispričavam, baš sam u veeeeeelikoj gužvi bila jučer, evo sad sam tek stigla 
za laptop. Tako da ću odmah sada učitati i listu.. moram vas samo popratiti da vidim jel 
ima kakvih novosti. Kod mene nema ništa novo, ni simptoma! 
Čekam sutra ili prekostura m, ako bude kasnila pišnit ću test i to je to.  

Idem vas sad obletit na brzaka  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodo - imaš pravo, i ja sam tako shvatila. Ali mene brine kaj ako to nije bio pravi Peak? Danas na tom testu više nije pik, haha ma komedija  :Smile: 

Vibracija jajnika? haha bar si sigurna da se nešto događa dole  :Smile:  I mene sinoć pikalo, i danas malo...

Iveeeeeeeees - obleti mene isto, hehe Ti i Jagoda će te možda isti dan raditi test? hehe

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 14.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
**jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc**



Odbrojavalice: 



Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
**vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~2.dc**



Jagodice , i latice, sretno vam u ljubičicama curke!!!!
( s malim zakašnjenjem). Sretno!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ives000

*Curke* koje pijete sok od cikle, nek vam je u slast!!!  :Undecided: 
Obolim odma sam kad pomislim na sok.. 

*Mona*, slažem se s *mami i narancicom*, rano si piškila trakice, najbolje ti je oko 14h i ponoviti oko 17h ..tada ti je 
najveća koncentracija lh u urinu ..Ali evo curke su ti već objasnile, pa neću puno pametovat  :Razz:  

*Jagodice*, šta je kod mene sve već zavibriralo do sada.. trebala bi se osjećati ko vibrator!!! 
Ali u svakom slučaju mislim da jajnici nešto smišljaju!!! Kada planiraš piški-riškit??? :kokice: 

*Anka*,*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da što prije izađete iz celibata,    :fige:  a dotada uživaj u dadiljanju  :Kiss: 

*Narancice* meni ovo izgleda jaaaaaako obečavajuće 


> Ja stoposto brijem da je ovaj ciklus dobitan i evo na 7dpo imam i mucnine  i jos podosta simptoma, koji mogu i ne moraju biti znakovi T


*
 Mami*, kako si mi ti? Jel si posjetila doktora zbog štitnjače?

----------


## Narancica000

Zivaaaa je  :Very Happy:  
Joj Ives, vec sam pomisljala kak si u euforiji od pozitivnog testa pa cekas malo da se slegnu dojmovi  :Smile: 

A sto se mene tice, do nedjelje necu nista provjeravat ni stresirat se...

*Mona* imas poruku!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nebumo pisale isti dan, Ives pisi *sutra 2dc*
Evo cure skoro ste mi 15kn izbile iz novcanika, ne znam kak bi se pomirila s tim  :lool: 

Nije jos krenulo kak spada al bude cim se najedem.

----------


## nivesa

Jagodice ok
Cekam m da mogu dalje krenut sa vadenjem hormona i ostalim nalazima...
A poznavajuci moj ciklus to ce potrajati

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - žao mi je, ali čuj... Sad bar možeš bez grča do grada na pivu, dvije tri... :D
Još malo ćeš biti mlada i bezbrižna, nije to tako loše  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uz tekmu u petak pivce za zivce  :Wink: 

To sam ja prokrvarila u inat vama kaj me terate da pisam  :lool:

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice*, da sam bar  :Smile:  
Vidjet ćemo kroz par dana. Ako ne dodje menga. 
Kad ti planiraš pišnut? 
*Jagodice*,žao mi je  :Sad:  . Baš je morala doći glupa menga!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
vidim da se s istom forom tješimo.. samo ja sam si još uz sve to dodala i more.. 
(bar ću se moći kupati) 

*Nives*, a da si ti lijepo popiješ duphastončeke ?

----------


## Ives000

> A sto se mene tice, do nedjelje necu nista provjeravat ni stresirat se...


dobro da si napisala  :Laughing:

----------


## Narancica000

Aaaaaaa u pivsku bocu *Jagodice*!!!!!! 
Necu vise nista reci!  :Sad: 

Ives, kak se ti osjecas ovako?

Ja piskam u nedjelju, prije necu jer po nekoj racunici bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak... iako kod mene nema pravila! 
Danas osjetim neko kuhanje dolje, jel moguca implantacijska bol na 8dpo?? Aj nek bude to !  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ak ovaj ciklus bude negativan uplacujem si seansu kod psihologa, majkemi!  :psiholog:   :škartoc:

----------


## Ives000

Ne da je moguće ... nego se tada i očekuje implantacija oko 7dpo -8 dpo , a  osjećaj je kao štipkanje u maternici. 

Kod mene nema ništa.. a tak sam se bila lijepo uvjerila da sam trudna ovaj ciklus.. kad budeš uplaćivala sebi..budi tako darežljiva
pa uplati i meni  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancica - opaaaa... taman simptomi implantacije kad bi trebali biti... hmmmm sad sam jako zainteresirana  :Smile: 

Ives - znaš da simptomi i ne simptomi ništa ne znače... čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Vise u ledjima osjetim, slicno kao da cu dobiti! Evo prije sat vremena mi je pocelo...
Nema problema Ives, stavila sam te na listu! Zeli jos netko :psiholog: ??  :Laughing: 
Karte do Dublina same placate  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice*, yup!!! This is it!  :Smile: 
Što se tiće psihića, budem si ga sama platila, karte su mi skupe  :lool:   :Grin: 

Ja sam točno osjetila kad je bila implantacija onda kada sam ostala trudna. Osjećaj je kao neko 
štipkanje koje nisam mogla definirati da li je u leđima ili naprijed u istoj ravnini. 
A nakon toga sam imala grčeve poput menstrualnih. Isto sam imala mučnine u to vrijeme.
Evo baš sam sad pogledala u moj kalendar. 
Sretno draga.....  

*MonaLi*, držim  :fige:  da je bila ovulacija!!! I da se mrvica primi.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

O jagodice zao mi je! Nas moto novi ciklus nova nada. Moji brisevi su izgleda ok gin mi je rekla da ako valjaju nece me zvati a ako nesta nebude ok onda ce zvati. Za sad nije zvala pa si kontam da je sve ok

----------


## nivesa

> *Narancice*, da sam bar  
> Vidjet ćemo kroz par dana. Ako ne dodje menga. 
> Kad ti planiraš pišnut? 
> *Jagodice*,žao mi je  . Baš je morala doći glupa menga! 
> vidim da se s istom forom tješimo.. samo ja sam si još uz sve to dodala i more.. 
> (bar ću se moći kupati) 
> 
> *Nives*, a da si ti lijepo popiješ duphastončeke ?


Rekao je da je bolje pricekat spontanu m zbog vadenja hormona pa ak ne dode do 50 dc onda duph.

----------


## 1latica

Jagodice žao mi je  :Sad:  
Više sreće drugi put.
Mona, s tvojim trakicama je sve ok, jer se i te sa ebaya ocitavaju unutar 10 min.
P.s. moj gravignost TT nema više crtica nikakvih, tako da je bačen u smeće.
Narancica i ja sam za psihijatra, al si dalekooo. Meni bi vjerojatno trebala i hospitalizacija, ne samo razgovor  :Wink: 
Ives bome si nas zabrinula, fino da si opet tu  :Kiss: 
Nivesa, nadam se da ćeš dobit stvari kad trebaš i obaviti vađenje hormona. I meni je ginek savjetovao bez kemije ikakve ciklus prije vađenja krvi.
Mene boli trbuh, grrr, mislim da ništa od stupića.

----------


## MonaLi

Nivesa a koje hormone moraš vaditi? Ja sam pila duphaston prije vađenja hormona... Kao nije problem jer nisam progesteron vadila na 3.dc

Pisnula sam trakicu, čini se da nema ničeg, mislim lagana je crta i sada ali meni je skoro uvijek ta crta :/

----------


## Ives000

Latice.. pa ne mogu ja dugo bez vas..  :grouphug:  

Mona, ne očajavaj.. prati sad par dana... možda počne tamniti. Meni je dan prije fm bio lh peak.. a na fm smo potvrdili da folikul samo što nije prsnuo.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jagodice  :Love: 

Nivesa da vještica ni ne dođe!
Narančice, Ives, latice
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za stupiće!

Mona bitno da ste pokrili, probaj navečer još jednu ali nemoj puno piti.

Ives nisam išla dr., čekam termin za uzv pa ću onda.

----------


## nivesa

Mona sve moram vadit. I progesteron.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke.. evo kod mene je krenulo u veselom tonu. 
Jutros sam pišnula test i 
test je POZITIVAN!!!!!!!  :Dancing Fever:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap: 

Još ne vjerujem i sva se tresem... 
Evo testić pa škicnite.

http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/iv...g.html?filters[user]=144646945&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

----------


## Cheerilee

Wow super super!
Cestitam!

----------


## eryngium

> Jutro curke.. evo kod mene je krenulo u veselom tonu. 
> Jutros sam pišnula test i 
> test je POZITIVAN!!!!!!!
> 
> Još ne vjerujem i sva se tresem... 
> Evo testić pa škicnite.
> 
> http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/iv...g.html?filters[user]=144646945&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


Oprostite na uletu al ove vijesti čekam!!!
Ne znam jesam li se svom testu ovako poveselila!
Bravo! Čestitam!!! Čestitam! Čestitam! 
 :Dancing Fever: 
 :Kiss: 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

Cheerilee.. hvala ti draga  :Kiss:  

Eryngium  :Smile:   Srce drago.. hvala ti  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mikipika32

Cestitam od srca  :Wink: ))))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cheerilee

Ives - kolko dugo si na klomifenu?
Nisam zadnje redovito citala pa neznam!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives -  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Joggler:  čestitam na plusu, ovo su preeedivne vijesti!!!
Uljepšala si mi dan  :Kiss:  
Zanimljivo je da si na početku ovaj ciklus i otpisala... hehe 
Ti stvarno dobro reagiraš na klomifen...  Želim ti puno sreće draga, zaslužila si ju  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Evo sad drugi ciklus.. 2x50mg, od 5-9 dc

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi.. hvala ti  :Kiss:   Budeš mi se sad i ti pridružila  :Love:

----------


## Ives000

> Cestitam od srca ))))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Eto, od mog folikulića koje je 11dc bio 12mm..  :lool:  
na kraju se ipak izborila moj mrva  :Zaljubljen:  malo čudo!

----------


## MonaLi

> MonaLi.. hvala ti   Budeš mi se sad i ti pridružila


Ja ću malo teže, ali nema veze... sada samo razmišljam kako si ti negdje sretna  :Sing: 
Predivno... eto... bez simptoma plusek jelda? Dobro je i to znati da je moguće  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Pa jedino grčenje kao pred mengu imam cijelo vrijeme.. i obilniji bijeli iscjedak. Sve drugo je utihnulo!  :Laughing:  
Zato sam i mislila da ništa ovaj ciklus

----------


## Ives000

> Ja ću malo teže, ali nema veze... sada samo razmišljam kako si ti negdje sretna 
> Predivno... eto... bez simptoma plusek jelda? Dobro je i to znati da je moguće


I bude ti bilo teže ako si to budeš stalno ponavljala. 
Pozitivna budi.. ja sam sebe ovaj ciklus uvjerila da sam trudna.. evo znaju curke a niti simptoma nisam imala... 
Meditirala sam uz video od Ane Bučević za trudnice. I eto upalilo je..Molim te draga budi vedra i pozitivna. 
Nema razloga da ne dodje to trudnoće. Sad si pod vodstvom dr. I sigurna sa da ćete pronaći potrebnu kombinaciju  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala Ives ... na lijepim riječima  :Kiss:  Treba me nekad vratiti na pravi put, a tvoj plusek na Klomifenu definitivno pomaže  :Dancing Fever: 
Joj, kako je to divnoooo.... sad si sigurno van sebe  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ajme Ives cestitam od srca
neka se ova mrva drzi svoje mame i neka je ne pusta narednih 9 mjeseci
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro curke.. evo kod mene je krenulo u veselom tonu. 
> Jutros sam pišnula test i 
> test je POZITIVAN!!!!!!! 
> 
> Još ne vjerujem i sva se tresem... 
> Evo testić pa škicnite.
> 
> http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/iv...g.html?filters[user]=144646945&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


Draaaaaaaga  :Very Happy: 

pa ja sam van sebe od sreće zbog tebe kolik god zvučalo ludo
eto u mislima si mi stalno, i baš mi je drago da vam je uspjelo, i samo neka bude sve uredu  :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives draga čestitam! Stvarno sam presretna zbog tebe. 
Super, super!

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* ma staaaaa?! 
Pijem kavu i otvaram forum, razmisljam si kak je Ives danas vec mogla pisnut test, pa koji joj je dpo?
I udjem i imam sta vidjetiiiiiiii!!!!!!! 
Draga pa cestitaam i tebi i tvojoj mrvici  :Zaljubljen:  sto se izborila! Vjerovali smo u nju... borac je to, izborit ce se ona do kraja  :Smile:  maaaa cestitam milijun puta! Sretna sam kao da sam ga ja popiskila sad! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives draga cestitam. Ipak se taj mali folikulic, koji si cak mislila otpisati, izborio. Bas mi je drago radi tebe. Cestitke naravno i tati jer je ipak i on zasluzan za tu malu mrvu.  :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

O ovakve vijesti volim.
Ives cestitam od sveg srca. Cuda se ipak dogadaju kad se covjek najmanje nada!

----------


## Tajci66

Draga Ives cestitam ti na malom cudu koje se ipak izborilo iako si otpisala ovaj ciklus  :Smile:  presretna sam zbog tebe  :Kiss:  zelim urednu trudnocu i da rodis zivu i zdravu bebicu. Uljepsala si mi, ne samo dan nego cijeli tjedan  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Ives, jeeeeeej, sretno do kraja :mama:  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam ti sve rekla! Hrabro dan po dan

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives koji dan nakon ovulacije si radila test? Ja ne mogu otvoriti onaj link da vidim crtice....  :Raspa:   I daj nam dobitni recept.  :Laughing:

----------


## Narancica000

*Chiara* to je i mene zanimalo :Grin:  pa sam trazila kad je zadnji puta pisala koji je dpo. Ako sam dobro nasla danas joj je 13dpo, ako grijesim neka me ispravi.. 
Mene zanima jel pravila testove ove dane prije ili je tek danas prvi?

----------


## CHIARA...

Eto, nisam samo ja znatizeljna.  :lool:  Meni je danas 11dpo. Uskoro mogu i ja nabaciti testic.  :Bouncing:

----------


## Narancica000

Meni je u prvoj T na 11dpo tek pokazalo drugi stupic, jaaako jako svijetli, vidljiv povecalom  :Smile:  tek sam tad na iglama bila! 
Sad cekam barem do 13dpo - nedjelja! :D 
Al danas me popustili svi simptomi, tu i tamo osjetim trbuh kao da kuha, stipka... sike su malo manje osjetljive, iscjedak je vise onak sluzav i proziran...
Al ja i dalje vjerujem u cudo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MonaLi

Ajmo cure, još bar jedan plusek ovaj mjesec  :grouphug: 
Pa napravimo neku feštu  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke moje drage, svima! 

Ne mogu vam opisati kako se sada osjecam.. toliko pitanja, strahova, ma svega.. ali trudim se biti sto pozitivnija i nadam se najboljem.  :grouphug:  
I Bog zna..koliko vam zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje pozitivne testice i da sve tipkamo na trud. temama.


A sad da odgovorim na neke upite.. hahahaha

Zacela sam po mojoj staroj dobroj i provjerenoj recepturi.
Klomifen +ciljani. I puno seksanja.. kad sam rekla puno ..fakat to i mislim! "Samo" 3x na dan. Ili kako ja to volim reci "Dorucak, rucak, vecera" 

Naravno da ovo nije bio prvi test..(pa ko da me ne znate  :lool: ) 
Prvi test je pao jos 7dpo i bio je negativan.. (ne znam sta sam mislila  :Laughing:  ) onda sam se strpila dva dana do 9dpo i dobila sta sam trazila... mikro sjenu koj me do jucer drzala na iglama.. jucer sam na 12 dpo pisnula pravu sjenu. I danas pravu pozitivu. Ali za danas sam kupila gravignost mini i odmah mi je pokazalo cim sam uronila dva lijepa roza stupica. 

*Narancice*.. tocno ovi tvoji (Ne)simptomi su bili i moji sinptomi ! Sretno draga moja  :Kiss:  
Svim dragim trudilicama želim puno srece  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jadranka

Ives, cestitam!!! Bravo!!!

----------


## Ives000

Hvala Jadranka  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - samo se nadam da tajna ipak nije bila u ovom "3x dnevno" jer ja onda nikad neću ostati trudna  :Laughing:  ja nemrem ni 2 puta dnevno kada "moramo", a kada nisu plodni dani zalomi nam se... mislim krasno... haha

----------


## Ives000

Ma samo je jedan dovoljan da obavi posao... 
Prošli ciklus očito nije bio pun folikul.. 
Ovaj ciklus sam pila uz klomifene i vrkutu 3 šalice dnevno  jer sam imala samo jedan folikul i upalilo je.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

IVEEEEEES!!!!! Pa ti si trudna!
Jaooooo ja sam van sebe! Jagodica ostala bez rijeci!

Stvarno neki borac od folikula i amazonka od jajne stanice! 
E sad mogu mirna na more!!! 

Jaoooooo evo ja ne znam kaj da kazem!!
Kaj muzek kaze? Kak si mu obznanila?

Iveeeeeees ne znam evo kaj bi rekla! 
Uzmi sebi kapicu nemas pojima kolko sam sretna da ti ju "predam" hahaha!

E sad mi je iskreno zivo j*be kaj sam dobila M  :Laughing: 
Al svjedno hvala svima na utjesnim rijecima!

Jao Iveeeeeees hahahahhahahaha!

----------


## Ribica 1

Ives predivne vijesti! Cestitam od srca! Oci mi zasuzile od srece kad sam procitala!

----------


## Ives000

*Jagodice* moja, ti si mi originalna kao i uvijek hahaha ljubim te  :Kiss:  
jedva čekam da tako slavimo i tvoj testić  :Love: 

*Ribice, Lady,*  Hvala vam curke moje.. evo, znate kakve me emocije sad 
tresu. Vi ste mi uzor, i dokaz da se može  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 15.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~3.dc

*

----------


## 1latica

Iveessss čestitam draga na stupićima
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Sretno do kraja!
Vidiš da je folikul bio dobitni, jedan ali vrijedan. Baš si me razveselila  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

Latica, a tiiii? Jesi ti na redu za piskanje?  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala ti latice  :Kiss:  
Tebi želim isto ovakav testič što prije  :Kiss:  

Narancice, kako simptomi?  :Laughing:

----------


## 1latica

Narancice ako sutra ne dođe spoting, pikit ću u petak  :Wink:

----------


## Narancica000

Ma joj, evo sad kad si jutros napisala da si imala obilniji bijeli iscjedak, a ja ga nemam - totalno me izbediralo hahhahahah
Sve se nekako smirilo, i nadutost, i sise omlohavile ma sve me proslo evo! Jedino zna tu i tamo probosti u trbuhu...
Al tako se zeliiiim nadati  :Cekam: 

Citam tvoje postove od jucer, i neeevjerujem! 
Imala si sjenu aa onak si flegma bila, i kao "nista se ne dogadja" ccc! 
Tocno sam znala da si s razlogom bila odsutna  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Citam tvoje postove od jucer, i neeevjerujem! 
> Imala si sjenu aa onak si flegma bila, i kao "nista se ne dogadja" ccc! 
> Tocno sam znala da si s razlogom bila odsutna


Kako me izanalizirala ko kakav profi...i onda tebi treba psihić hahaha no no! 

Pa iskreno bojala sam se i mislit da bi to moglo biti to, ali sam se nadala. 
A što se tiče moje odsutnosti.. zbilja sam bila pretrpana ,ali i da nisam 
vjerojatno bi izbivala bar dok ne vidim što se događa  :Laughing:  


Ma mene ti taj glupi iscjedak mučio i prošli ciklus.. nje nikakva novost..
to ni nisam pripisivala simptomima. Sad vidim da je moglo i to biti. 

Eto kako sam počela s duphastonima tako su me i mučnine počele prat  :rock:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives ma joj opce ne znam kaj bi rekla evo bas mi je drago od srca! Kad planiras ginu?

Btw daj mi sutra umj 28 dc napisi 3 dc  :Laughing: 
Danas ti je sve oprosteno hahaha!


Narancica ajde da cujemo kaj se kod tebe desava?

Latice kad ti piskis?

Nivesa, a kaj ak te M bas sad zaje.. i odluci ne doc narednih 9mj? A ono ti cekas i cekas dok ne pocne trbuh rast haha!

Anka super za nalaze da te nis ne zovu? Kad muz ide opet na neki sgram jel jos rano da bi to znali?

Btw apeliram sad prek ljeta da se mi koje smo u fazi od M do O stavimo pod poseban naslov "oblokavalice"  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

> *Jagodice* moja, ti si mi originalna kao i uvijek hahaha ljubim te  
> jedva čekam da tako slavimo i tvoj testić 
> 
> *Ribice, Lady,*  Hvala vam curke moje.. evo, znate kakve me emocije sad 
> tresu. Vi ste mi uzor, i dokaz da se može


Sve se može samo treba imati snage i vjerovati..ma i kad je najteže..nema labavo  :Wink:

----------


## Narancica000

> Kako me izanalizirala ko kakav profi...i onda tebi treba psihić hahaha no no! 
> 
> Pa iskreno bojala sam se i mislit da bi to moglo biti to, ali sam se nadala. 
> A što se tiče moje odsutnosti.. zbilja sam bila pretrpana ,ali i da nisam 
> vjerojatno bi izbivala bar dok ne vidim što se događa


Hahaha jesi vidjela  :Laughing:  

Znaam draga, nije ti bilo lako ni vjerovat u sve... 
Ja sam evo cijeli dan uzbudjena zbog tebe, pa ne mogu ni zamislit kako se ti osjecas!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

Lady tak je ! 
Narancice, vjeruj mi da još ne vjerujem... malo malo gledam u test.. i mislim si pa kak!???  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cuj cuj! Oborila rekord u broju odradenog keksa na dnevnoj bazi a sad se cudi "...pa kak!???"
Kao zalomilo se  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - kako misliš pila si Duphaston? Kad? Ne kužim?

Nivesa - progesteron ces vaditi tek 21.dc, a duphaston se pije jos prije menge, koliko sam čitala to ne bi trebalo utjecati na nalaz. Eto čisto ako ces ga ipak piti  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice   :Embarassed:  :škartoc: .. pa da..jesam rekla da mi treba psihić  :Laughing:  

MonaLi, doktor mi je rekao da krenem s duphastonima ako popiškim pozitivan test zbog čuvanja trudnoće. Tako da sam jučer odmah kako sam popiškila onu sjenu ruknila duphastone. (Za očuvanje trudnoće)  pijem 3x1 do trećeg tromjesečja.

Na pregled ne planiram prije 6tt. Uskoro putujemo na more, pa ću sad malo mozak na pašu!  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - aha tako znaci to ide....dobro je znat za jednog dana kad ja vidim plus  :Smile: 
Ali znaš kaj mene brine, kaj ako se plod nemre održati nakon ovulacije zbog manjka progesterona? Zašto se uz klomifen ne daje i duphaston nakon O? Mozda nije potrebno ili? 
Pokušavam skužiti. Jel si na godišnjem ili? Uživaj sada  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Netko baš prakticira tako.. nakon ovulacije, da piju progesteron. Ja pijem sada jer mi je tako dr rekao. Tako sam pila i u prvoj trudnoći. Vjerojatno imam dovoljno prog.da se mrva primi. Pa mi duphastoni taman još pripomognu. Na godišnjem smo i mm i ja od ponedjeljka. 
Rekla sam da ću uživati u svakom danu trudnoće. Žao mi je što nisam tako i  s prvom. Ali sad ću dati sve od sebe da se prepustim i opustim.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives ima mrvicu u buuuuusiiiiii

Laaaa la la laaaa laaaaa

----------


## Ives000

Daaaaa <3  joj curke.. jedva čekam vaše plusiće.

----------


## biserko

Ives, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti  :Smile: 
Bravo za jedini mali folikul, biće to jaka i krasna bebica kad je tako odlučno krenula.  Sretno!

----------


## Diana72

Ives, čestitam na plusiću  :Dancing Fever:  :worldcup:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke moje. I ja mislim da je pravi mali borac u pitanju!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ives000

> Evo testić pa škicnite.
> 
> http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/...ps0t6oebzn.jpg



Ne znam jel se sad vidi ???

----------


## nivesa

Jagodice hahaha kamoli srece da me zezne pa ni ne dode. 
Mona nije samo progesteron u pitanju nego zbog svega sto ce mi vadit. Sve mora bit sto prirodnije da dobije sto bolju sliku. Kad ji svaki put cekam po 50 dana izdrzat cu i ovaj mj. 
Iako mislim da se priprema za dolazak

----------


## nivesa

Ives ne vidi se nista. Bar ne preko talpataka meni.

----------


## Anka91

Jutro kavica!! Dragi danas izvadio konce rana je ok kaze doktor. Pocetkom 10  mj treba radit sgram. Da vidimo jel se stanje popravilo! A ja se nadam da ce mo do tada vec imati +

----------


## Ninci

IVES AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cestitaaaaaam!!!! :Heart: 

najmirniju, najdosadniju i najlaksu trudnocu zelim! prekrasne vijesti, presretna sam zbog tebe!
jedva cekam novo odbrojavanje!

i daj, vrati se na listu i uljepsaj ju sada sa dva roza stupica, vec ih dugo nismo vidjeli! 

puse svim curkama i puno prasine da sto prije nalete ostali stupici!!

----------


## Ives000

*Ankice*, super..!!! Baš mi je drago da se dragi dobro oporavlja. Naravno da će biti dobar s gram, eto idući ciklus je tvoj  :Kiss: 

*Ninci*, hvala ti mila.  :Kiss:  kako si nam ti ? Kako bebi napreduje? 
Ja se ipak neću vratiti na listu, jer nisam imala namjeru otvarati novo odbrojavanje. Do sad sam bila na listi
samo da si kratim nekako vrijeme do stupića!
To časno otvaranje prepuštam vama curke, ako hoćete možemo otvoriti bezimeno otvaranje, ali 
ovaj put ću biti dosljedna svojoj odluci da ne otvaram listu sa svojim nickom. 
Jednom sam otvorila i želim da bude u čast mojoj curici. 

*Jagodice*, sorry ispravim sad listu.. hvala što razumiješ moju ushičenost i zaboravnost.  :Love: 

Ima li možda koja dobrovoljka koja bi preuzela vođenje liste??? 
Obično kada voditeljica liste ostane u drugom stanju tu čast prepušta drugoj dobrovoljki. 
Pa ako je koja zainteresirana.. sad ima priliku.  :grouphug:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 16.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~4.dc
**jagodicabobica ~~~**~~~**~~~**~* *3.dc

*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutrooooo!
Ceka nas lijepi i suncani vikend!
Kad dogovorite koja ce uzeti listu ja bi da mene skinete. Mislim s liste jel  :Laughing: 
Al ovaj put za istac! Hahaha.
Ono keksali bumo se i dalje ofskroz ali mislim da cu na listu ponovo kad krenem poduzimati konkretne korake!

Zamisli kazem doma, nema vise keksa jer nisam na listi  :lool:  Ne znam koje bi pitanje bilo prvo.

Iveeeees, kak si kaj? ^^ hahahahah

Anka super za muzeka. Nemoj ga ozlijediti hahha.

Mona jesi piskila jos kaj? Ajde do sutra bus zdrzala!

Nivesa ima novosti?

Narancica, da cujemo kaj se desava?

----------


## Tanita14

Ola, curke!

*Ives*, čestitke na plusiću i uživaj u svakom danu  :Heart: 

*Ankice*, drago mi je da je operacija prošla, konci vani, sad neka se vojska obnovi, pa u napad!

*Nives*, progesteron se vadi sedmi dan nakon ovulacije. Kod svake žene je to drugačije, pa bi svakako trebala upratiti O prije vađenja jer ti ništa ne znači vaditi na 21. dan ako ti je O, recimo, 24dc.

Ostale curke, želim vam što skorije plusiće!

Mi bili na pregledu, stari smo 10tj, veliki 3,24 cm. Mašemo rukicama i nogicama i lupa srce junačko!

Pozdrav i našim trudnicama i mamicama  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Kod mene nis novog. I dalje ju cekam da stigne...
Bude valjda do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro zene! 
Sjela ja za stol sa svojim M, namazala kruh sa ajvarom i sirom i pored salica slatkog kakaa. Kaze on: ne treba tebi test!  :Laughing:  hahaha
A fizicki simptomi su mi da ne mogu sise bez grudnjaka nosit, ka ta st ro fa!!!!!!! Bole ajme, pogotovo na predjelu oko bradavica, i kad ih sa strane dirnem... i grudnjak mi zasmeta kolko su osjetljive bradavice i sve oko njih! 
Iscjedak -0 bodova.
Mucnina- samo kad se prejedem  :Grin: 
Btw sinoc sam pojela 5 mandarina, naravno da mi je bilo muka hahahhah

Glasam da MonaLi preuzme listu, svaki dan je tu i super je odgovorna  :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

Tanita , hvala ti   :Kiss:  i hoću,  u svakom
trenutku ovog putovanja. 

Narancice...  :Laughing:  super ti je "meni" kombincija...prava trudnička.  :lool:  

Baš mi mirišiš na pravu trudnjaću po ovim simptomima!!!! 
Jooooj kak jedva čekam da pišneš test!!!! 
Kad ono?  :Grin:  

I daaaa MonaLi bi bila izvrsna šefika od liste..slažem se!  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

> Kod mene nis novog. I dalje ju cekam da stigne...
> Bude valjda do kraja mjeseca.


Ma hoće... mora!!!  :Love:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, evo ja čekam sutra da vidim kakva je bila ovulacija, ako je bila  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pregled mi je popodne a to mrzim... ko će dočekati  :Smile: 

Što se tiče liste, ja imam vremena ali 95% puta pišem sa mobitela a to mi se onda čini jako nezgodno, hmmm :/

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi.. ~~~~~~~~~da nam se javiš sa super vijestima. 
Joj ja obožavam  popodnevne ili večernje kontrole.. nema gužve ma milina... ajde još malo  :Wink:  

Tako sam i ja uređivala listu... stalno tipkam preko moba.. a laptop sam palila samo kad sam listu išla učitat. 
Ma to ti je za čas posla. Ako želiš rado ću ti je predati!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice jaooooo pa ove tvoje cice vriste "trudnoca"
Ajmo ocemo duplo ovaj mjesec!

Koji si danas dpo? Ja sam tooooolko znatizeljna sad za tebe! Ali rade nemoj piskiti!
Ak si trudna a prerano popiskis pa bude negativan bezveze ces bit pod stresom a to ti ne treba!

Samo laganini, probaj o necem drugom razmisljati  :Laughing:  Jaka mi fora jelda hahah!

----------


## Narancica000

Haha Jagodice, maa neee, ne mislim uopce! Nekad malo se tak bacim u razmisljanje, kad nemam pametnijeg posla  :Laughing: 
Sad sam racunala, ako se na dan O ne racuna 1dpo onda sam ja danas 9dpo!... 
U nedjelju cu piskit, tad bi vec trebalo pokazat nesto!

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice -  zakaj bi išla sa liste?  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ćeš nam pisati ovdje i dalje  :Kiss: 

Ives - javim ti može? Osim ako netko drugi baš ima želju, onda neka uzme  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Mona sretno na pregledu,da cujes samo ljepe vjesti.
Narancice sretno da se na testu pojave dva stupica!
Tanita brzo ce proci neces se ni okrenuti a mrvica ce biti u tvojim rukama
I nama svima uskoro zeli takvu srecu

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona zato kaj sad vise necu pratiti te svoje plodbe dane. Kaj imam pratiti kad ne znam kad su hahaha!
A poslje ljeta vec slazem plan, prvo trakice ubost i nesto za plodnu sluz. Najvjerojatnije nocurak. Onda ak vidim da imam O i ak poboljsam sluz bi probala s nekom apstinencijom tipa 2 dana prije peaka. Pa ak to ne pomogne do zime onda cu do dr na pretrage.
Tak da sad bi dole s liste iz tog razloga. Makla sam i iz moba plodnost i O tak da me to bzvz ne nervira.

Al pisat cu ja i dalje! Ko bi mene dobio da sutim hahah!

Kad ides sutra? Da znam kad skicnut posto ne znam ocu dolaziti ovak rekreativno sutra

----------


## MAMI 2

Narančice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!
Jagodice ajde znaš da ćeš navratit, ne možeš ti nbez nas.

Ja sam isto na mobu i teško mi je listu ovak sredit, a crko mi punjač za lap. Btw zna li netko gdje ima jeftinih za kupit?

Ja čekam da mi se nakupi pa da pišnem trakicu
 Jučer ništa nijr bilio.

----------


## MAMI 2

Na mojoj lh trakici ništa što mi je čudno s obzirom ns moje cikluse. Prošli mj mi je već 9 dc bila lagana crta. 
Koje sm sreće neću je ni ulovit ostalo mi 3 trakice.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - ok... Dozvoljavam ti onda hahaha  :Smile: 
Iskreno ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi O provjerila kod gin. Ulozi i Odi privatno 2 puta u ciklusu da vidi i sigurna si. Ili ako te tvoja hoće pregledat. Kaj ja znam, to ti je najmanje stresa a najsigurnije... Ovo sa trakicama užas. dobro mozda je nekome i to super  :Smile: 
A moj doktor kaze da ne mora značiti da nemaš sluzi ako je ti ne vidis. Nekim ženama je sve unutra, mislim imaju manje pa je ni ne vide. Ja je isto nemam a evo ovulirala sam prošli ciklus. Mislim svakako uzmi nekaj za to al nemoj da te previše brine  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice..ja nisam imala ovulacijsku sluz pa sam ostala trudna.  :Smile:  nema tu pravila

MonaLi, ako imaš neuredne cikluse onda zbilja trakice nemaju smila..ali dok si na klomifenima itekako su od koristi. Pokažu ti kad će ovulacija.  :Wink:  

Latice, kako si ti, jel ima kakvih simptoma? 

Dobrovoljke.. di ste?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - imas pravo, ako je ono kaj sam ja vidla stvarno bio peak onda imaju smisla  :Smile:  ali sam se namučila da ga ulovim  :Smile: 

Jagodice - pregled mi je sutra u 16:30, pa Drž fige da je sve ok nutra  :Smile: 

Anka - hvala ti na lijepim željama  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

O da.. i ja sam se mučila danima prije... već izgubim i volju kad evo ga  :Laughing:   ali sretna sam što uopće dođe a onda sam tako ponosna na svoju trakicu hahahaha
~~~~~~~~~~nek sutra budu dva lijepa folikulića <3

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - mislim da ce eventualno vidjeti žuto tijelo, jedno. I to bi mi već puno značilo  :Smile: 
Samo da ne kaze da se cista stvorila od folikula ili nesto tako. Ali hvala  :Kiss: 
Ako se nitko dobrovoljno ne javi za listu računaj onda na mene  :Smile:  dok ne zatrudnim Hehe

----------


## Ives000

Sumnjam da će se itko drugi javiti.. 
Tebi bi baš dobro stajala.  :Smile: 
Probaj na par dana pa ako ne budeš više htjela bude već  netko uskočio.. nije komplicirano, za bilo kakva pitanja u vezi liste ja sam ti tu.. ^^ 

Ma ja vibram da su bila dva folikulića samo vi pokrivajte sve.. od viška glava ne boli. 

Eto ako od sutra preuzimaš listu nemoj samo zaboravit Jagodicu maknut s liste. I neka ti lista donese sreću. Do sad su zatrudnile sve koje su je vodile.  :Wink:  

Jagodice možda i ti silaskom s liste odmah zatrudniš kao  Tanita i ja  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

> Na mojoj lh trakici ništa što mi je čudno s obzirom ns moje cikluse. Prošli mj mi je već 9 dc bila lagana crta. 
> Koje sm sreće neću je ni ulovit ostalo mi 3 trakice.


Uf... malo ti je to trakica.. ja sam dvije znala u jednom danu pišnut. Koje trakice koristiš?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Uf... malo ti je to trakica.. ja sam dvije znala u jednom danu pišnut. Koje trakice koristiš?


S e bay-a. Nisan uopć skužila koliko ih još imam. Bit će kako bude.
Upravi sam kolica, viper, baby phone proslijedila dalje. Čuvala ih kao trebat će mi, al ništa pa neka nekom drugon služe.

----------


## 1latica

Ives, od maloprije imam spoting, stvari će za 2/3 dana.
Mona sretno sutra, želim ti fino žuto tijelo  :Kiss:  i sretno s listom.
Narancice, želim ti stupiće u nedjelju  :Very Happy: 
Mami, ako nema crte na LH trakici, sutra eventualno preskoči, pa pokušaj u subotu. Ja koristim jednu dnevno od 11/12 dc.. i 14/15dc ulovim peek. Sretno.
Nama stigli gosti (7 dvadesetogodišnjaka) pa imam posla tonu, al ne žalim se, biti će eurića  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Ives000 čestitam na T  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , to su prekrasne vjesti.



oprosti malo kasnim s čestitkama, nisam redovita u čitanju!!

----------


## Ives000

*Mami*..moja sestrična kad je to napravila ostala je isti mj. trudna  :Laughing:  , pa je sve morala kupovat .

*latice* a da nije implantacijsko?

*Šiškice* hvala ti puno. Ne brini se , za dobre želje nikad nije kasno  :Kiss:  
Kako si nam ti?g

----------


## nivesa

Mami i ja u podrumu cuvam vec 4 god stvari od Patrika u nadi da ce mi trebat. Eto odluka je pala ako do 9 mj ne ostanem t ide sve baj baj.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Moji hormoni poludili totalno, jutros sam se probudila s velikim i bolnim sisama, bradavice mr danima bole na dodir, ovulacije ni blizu.

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke,

latice hvala ti puno  :Kiss: 

kasnije stiže lista  :Smile: 

Narancice - kako si ti danas?

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke.. evo i mene.  :mama:  

Novoj urednici liste...našoj Moni želim puno uspjeha u vođenju...(ne sumnjam u tebe.. bit ćeš super)  i bar 3 nova stupića na listi. I naravno želim ti da te brzo zamjeni nova dobrovoljka  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

> Jutro, kavica!
> Moji hormoni poludili totalno, jutros sam se probudila s velikim i bolnim sisama, bradavice mr danima bole na dodir, ovulacije ni blizu.


Ti bokca.. imaš više simptoma od mene  :Laughing:  
Ja se uopće ne osjećam trudno... tu i tamo me nešt bocne 
I i to je to... da nemam malo malo test u rukama mislila bi da sam sve to sanjala.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Držim  :fige:  da uloviš "lh peak"

----------


## CHIARA...

Kavicaaaa  :alexis: 
Mona kako je na novoj poziciji? Uskoro ces nam i ti u trudnice.  :Shy kiss: 
Ives draga nasa trudnice kako smo danas? Ima li sta novoga?
Nivesa  :grouphug:  drzim fige da ti se sto prije desi trudnoca.
Mami i meni je trenutno tako. Ne znam sta je, mozda od duphastona...  :Aparatic:

----------


## Ives000

Chiara.. ma ja sam ti super... ko violina. Za sad.. hahahah pitaj me  za dva tjedna kad krenu simptomi   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kada nasupaš s inseminacijom?

----------


## CHIARA...

Moram se naruciti za 7DC. Nadam se da ce radovi u klinici tada biti gotovi, a ako ne inseminaciju prebacujemo za 9mj.

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro svima  :Bye:   :Coffee: 
Nocne more sam sinoc imala. Sanjala negativan test, pa postane pozitivan pa opet negativan. Omg!  :Embarassed: 
10dpo je, i odlucila sam i danas preskociti piskanje... 
Jer ak bude neg, znam da bi piskila i sutra, i dan poslije i stresirala bi se. Cekat cu ja jos  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 17.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*(Ne)čekalice: *   :grouphug: 


*
nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc*


*
 Odbrojavalice:*   :Joggler: 

*

Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~5.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

Narancice.. ajme!!!! Tako sam i ja od 9dpo do 12dpo svaki da sanjala testove.. svi su bili pozitivni i jako sam se bojala razočaranja. Ali eto ispalo je dobro.. rano ti je još 10 dpo.. pričekaj barem do 12 dpo.. da se ne stresiraš kao ja.  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Waaaauuu Mona.. bravo bravo! Sviđa mi se..  :pivo:

----------


## MonaLi

Evo cure, lista je tu... Ukoliko imate neke primjedbe, zadržite ih za sebe  :Laughing: 

Chiara - osjećam se like a boss  :Cool: 
haha

Nadam se da će mi ova lista donijeti sreću kao i curama prije mene  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sad i meni dođe da vodim listu samo zbog te tvoje zadnje recenice.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ives000

:Confused:  :Confused:  Dobro di je jagodica nestala... ????

----------


## CHIARA...

> Dobro di je jagodica nestala... ????


Mislim da je rekla da nece sad biti na listi. Sad ce se ona vec javiti. Jagodiceeeee   :Love:

----------


## Anka91

Mona lista je super. Svaka cast! Ja sad trenutno dosla iz Sl. Broda mamu vozila kod fizijatra 2 tj nije ustala iz kreveta uhvatio ju isijas. I kad smo konacno dosla na red otpili nas dr nije zenu ni pogledala kaze mi smo sa druge zupanije dosli kod njih. E pa dode mi da vristim!! U kakvoj mi drzavi zivimo. Oprosti te znam da nije tema al malo da olaksam dusu

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona lista je super!
Narančice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za+!
Anka omg koji kreteni.

----------


## Ives000

Anka.. uopće se ne čudim tome. 
Baš mi je žao što su se tako ponjeli prema vama
Jesu li vas bar uputili gdje da se javite? Kako je mama sada? 
Neka maže ice gelom bolno i zahvačeno mjesto išjasom. Mog tatu kad je uhvatio išjas plako je kao malo djete i nije se mogao pomaknit.. kako je pao na krevet tako je osto ležat dok ga ja nisam našla di urla od bolova.. ma užas. Nazvala sam našg obiteljskog masera i on ga je izvukao iz kreveta. Možda da odete negdje privatno na masažu???

Chiara, ma znam da je rekla da ide s liste.. ali nije valjda otišla i sa odbrojavanja.... jagodiceeee nemoj da te idem tražit po svijetu!!! :Storma s bičem:  :lool:

----------


## Anka91

Ma strasno narucila isla je na masaze kod nekog covjeka sto isteze zivce to joj je pomoglo da se makar malo moze kretat. Sad ce mo se narucit u Os i cekat. 
Jagodice nemoj se zezat nemoj da moramo podic seljacku bunu!! Javi se

----------


## Narancica000

> Al pisat cu ja i dalje! Ko bi mene dobio da sutim hahah!
> 
> Kad ides sutra? Da znam kad skicnut posto ne znam ocu dolaziti ovak rekreativno sutra


Doci ce Jagodica, izvidjet situaciju u Moninim jajnicima  :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

Evo izvještaj  :Smile: 
Bila je ovulacija, kaze frisko...  Vidi žuto tijelo, endometrij nije dobar ko prošli put ali je dobar, trolinijski, sto god to bilo. Ali sad cu ga ja podebljati sa radlerom  :Smile: 
Pitala sam ga da li onda ima šanse ovaj mjesec on je rekao da ima, ali da ne razmišljam tako nego da mi je svaki ciklus veća šansa sa Klomifenom.  Ako sad ne uspije opet cu imati najmanju dozu jer je rekao da ne zeli da dobijem blizance, jer sam pre sitna!!! Šmrc... Rekla sam mu da su jake moje noge i da ja to mogu, Haha ali ne da :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona super, pokrili ste a sad je sve u Božjim rukama.

----------


## Narancica000

Monaaa super vijesti!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
Sad mozes u "miru" cekati 13-14dpo  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, sad čekam ali svejedno se ne nadam previše.  :Smile:  pisam tek kad/ako M zakasni...
I Btw kad je kao bila ovulacija mene je jaaaako bolio desni jajnik a ispalo je da je ovulirao lijevi :/
Narancica - kako tvoji simptomi?

----------


## Narancica000

Ja sam sve vise uvjerena da osjetimo ono sto zelimo osjetit  :Laughing:  Moji simptomi: danas je poceo iscjedak, bijeli neki cudan, trbuh i dalje napuhan, temp 37,1, sise i dalje glume "nedodirljive"  :lool:  smijes gledat al ne i dirat hahahah
Mucnina i zgaravica me uhvate redovno u ovo vrijeme, pred spavanje...
Iako sve to mogu biti i znakovi PMS-a, svjesna sam toga medjutim ja se i dalje nadam  :Smile:  
I da, danas me pocelo boluckat u krizima dolje.

----------


## Narancica000

*Chiara* koji je ono dpo?  :Grin:  jel pao testic?

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica.. evo ja cekam da mi mm donese burek s mesom  :Laughing:  i jogurt!!!!!
Jel ima piškilica???

Narancice imas sve simptome jedne trudnice.. i nemas razloga ne nadati se. To je lijepo.  Samo si mi branimo biti opstene jer se bojimo da se ne razocaramo. I ja sam se nadala.. ma sta nadala.. ja sam sebe uvjerila da sam trudna. Tako daaa  :Kiss:  Samo hrabro

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Narančice simptomi su pravi trudnički!
Meni jutros iscjedak s tragovima krvi.

----------


## Ives000

Mami..tako ti je već znalo biti???. da nije ovulacija?

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure,hvala za kavu!
Ives nadam se da ce mm sve donjeti,dobar tek!
Narancica to bi moglo bit to, drzim fige.

----------


## Narancica000

Moglo bi - ali i ne mora biti...
Mami dobro Ives kaze, mozda je O? 
Anka kak tvoj muzic? Jel se oporavio dovoljno?  :Wink: 

*Trudnice*, a tko ti ne bi zelju ispunio?!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - a jesu li ti inace takvi simptomi?

----------


## Narancica000

Mona vjeruj mi da pokusavam stalno razaznati sto je inace, sto je mozda "umisljeno" itd...
Medjutim, ono sto sigurno znam je da mucnine i zgaravica nije umisljeno, i bas me muci iako ne vjerujem da je od T jer je rano... sa L me uhvatilo tek tjedan dana nakon kasnjenja.
Sise me inace bole pred M, al sada imam osjecaj kao da su mi bradavice opecene - eto toliko su osjetljive i ne smijem ih dirati!
Temperaturu inace ne mjerim tak da mi to nije mjerilo iako se sjecam da mi je s L (37,3) to bio prvi simptom zbog cega sam posumnjala, prvo sam mislila da sam se prehladila, a drugi dan +  :Smile: 
Napuhana obicno budem pred M, i inace nemam menstrualne bolove do tog dana kada cu ju dobiti... prvi dan me obicno slomi! 
Ali nikad ne znas, mozda su se samo pobrkali hormoni!!

----------


## MonaLi

Gle zvuci stvarno obećavajuće  :Smile:  držim fige da M ne stigne. Kad pisas test? Koji je dpo?

----------


## Narancica000

Danas je 11dpo. Sutra pisam! I idem si kupit neki ultra osjetljiv test, cula sam za first response, pa cu taj potrazit ak ga ima ovdje... ak ne, trazit cu neki drugi al jako osjetljiv. Ne zelim se vise igrati sa zivcima, zelim znati: je ili nije!

----------


## 1latica

Jutro cure, kod mene 1dc  :Undecided: 
Mona sretno do kraja, držim fige  :Smile: 
Narancica znam da je gravignost ultra osjetljiv na 10 nekakvih jedinica.. Sretno sutra  :Very Happy: 
Trudnice, uživaj u bureku...
Anka jel bolje TM?
Mami danas keksić, ako je O blizu, nel spermići budu u pripravnosti.
Pozdrav svima..

----------


## Narancica000

Latice, zao mi je  :Taps: 
First response je osjetljiv 6,3... samo se nadam da ga ima ovdje. Idem obilazit ljekarne  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da se javim da sam ziva da ne dignete bunu hahahah.
Popodne vas jos popratim!

Mona bas je keksi lista haha! Nek vam donese srecu!

Narancice mico samo polako! Drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivni!!

Chiara nadam se da necete morati cekati 9mj. Ali ako hocete iskoristi onda "slobodno vrijeme"

Anka zao mi je kaj si imala takvo iskustvo lose!

Ives kak si mi ti?

Ima kakvih pisalica?

 :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

Kupila first response i naravno da sam ga napravila sa trecim urinom i naravno da je negativan  :ban:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Joj joj narancica hahaha! Bas si karakter!
Jbg sad bus morala i sutra ujutro piskit a jel rade u ned ljekarne?
Ak ne rade odi sad po jedan gravignost za sutra ujutro!
 :grouphug: 

P.S. Bolje je kad mene nema, cim dodem sve zamre hahahaha!

----------


## Ives000

:rock:  :rock:  :rock:  samo polako .. di  je tek 14 dpo.  :lool:   Još ništa nije izgubljeno.

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice nemoj nas tako plasit. Cure hvala na pitanju bolje je kaze da ga vise neboli. Jos mu je malo okolo oteceno al dr je reko da je to normalno da treba malo duze da se vrati u normalu.
Narancice mozda je jos rano,dok m nestigne nista nije izgubljeno.

----------


## Ives000

Hahahahhaha jagodice.. dodješ u krivi tajming  :lool:  

Ja sam dobro hvala na pitanju. Danas sam pišnula još jedan test da se uvjerim da je crta još tu  :Laughing:  
 :škartoc:  :psiholog:  kako si mi ti?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja brijem jednog divnog dana kad ostanem trudna da cu 2 put tjedno pisat po testovima. Cisto tim malim stapicastim gadovima u inat da im pokazem da budu rozi kad ja to ocu!  :Laughing: 

Btw ja da nisam trenutno usred M zabrijala bi da sam trudna. Moram vam ispricati nekaj:

Znaci pasica je vani pojela kost. Ja vidim nekaj zvace, brzo prema njoj a ona ju proguta u komadu!! A pes izgleda ko onaj mali tepih cupavi kupaonski a tolko je i teska! I samo je progutala jos me gleda u oci hahaha.
Ugl ujutro jucer proljev i povratila istu tu kost van. Opet u komadu!!!
Da skratim! Ja kod veta, ona (opet) piku dobila. Ali kazu mi da je oke i da nije nis. A JA U PLAC! Na javnom mjestu. Cure mi suze niz lice a pesu nije nis!! Koja bruka! I poslje po cesti pa opet doma ma joooooj!
Znaci sva sreca da sam usred M inace bi gadno zabrijala jahahaha.

I da.....nek neko i mom apetitu javi da nismo T da je M u toku  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mona btw bravo za O! Jel pokriveno?

----------


## Narancica000

Mislim da ih u ladici imam vise nego ovi u ljekarnoj  :Laughing:  
Danas kupila 4 First Response, imam od prije 3 komada one step sa e bay-a i jedan clearblue digital. :škartoc: 
Jos nije gotovo, ne predajem se!!! 
Moj muz meni danas racuna 10dpo haha
Jer mi je Lh detektiran 19dc a O je mogla biti i 48sati nakon pozitivnog lh, a to je moglo biti 21dc, a danas je 31dc. 
Evo tjesimo se na sve moguce nacine...  :lool: 
Ives tak cu i ja, piskit dok sve ne potrosim hahah

----------


## Ives000

Ajde.. tko je jos umro od piskanja po testovima.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Treba to sve potrosit.  :Grin: 

*Jagodice*.. onda ti ne bi trebala reci da je moja ujna 3mj. bila trudna a da nije znala jer je uredno imala m svaki mj.  :Grin:  
Drago mi je da je pasica dobro.

*Narancice*.. bome si i ti svog muza dobro naucila  :Laughing:  slazem se s njim.

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice, bome se slazem sa Ives! Moja mama je bila takodjer trudna i imala 2 menstruacije za redom. :ulje:   :lool: 

Ives, kako i ne bi jadan... na vratima od spavace sobe stoji objesen papir sa poljepljenim trakicama, rucno ispisan moj menstrualni kalendar hahahha  :Laughing:  ali neka, skupa smo u ovome i vidim da mu bas puno znaci sve ovo  :Love: 

A ti nam nisi rekla reakciju svog M?! Jel bio s tobom u trenutku kad si pravila test ili je naknadno saznao, i kako?  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Simptoma svakakvih na Rodi, držim vam fige za puno stupića. Ja se čula s mojim ginekologom i idemo na FET, 12dc prvi uzv  :Very Happy: 
Hvala na druženju, pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Neka lijepo da su i oni ukljuceni... 

A mm je saznao 9dpo jer je vidio test...pa me pitao sta je to  :Laughing:  ja mu kazem sjena... onda pitanje.. :"sta to znaci???" XD onda sam mu objasnila da je test mozda pozitivan..vec se ispraksirao na testovima od Tajci i Nives  :Laughing:  pa me kuzio o cemu pricam.
11 dpo sam isto vidjela sjenu... i onda sam poludila i rekla mu neka mi kupi test gravignost mini.. i ako mi taj pokaze sjenu nek zove odma popovacu... napravila sam test tek drugi dan.. on je vec otisao na posao, i odmah mi se pojavila crtica. Onda me uhvatila panika pa sam jedva dosla k sebi.. malo sam se i naplakala i tako.. a onda sam slikala test i poslala mu prek vibera.  :Laughing:  
Napisao mi je ... wooooooohooooooooooo
Tak je lijepa crta da bi ju poljubio sam da test nije odvratan  :Rolling Eyes:   hahaahahah
Šta da vam kažem.. još ne vjeruje da sam trudna..malo malo pa se šokira.

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 18.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

*(Ne)čekalice: *   :Cekam:  :Naklon: 



*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

*

*
Odbrojavalice: *   :Storma s bičem: 

*

Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~6.dc
1latica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke...  :Smile: 

Kako ide vikend? Kaj se radi? Ja danas prehodala 4km u sandalama, noge me ubijaju :/

Jagodice - pokrili smo sve dane, valjda sve bitne :/ Kad ne znam točno kad je bila O. 

Latica - nisam shvatila, ideš na FET, to znači da te mičem sa liste?
Ajde možda ti je ovo onda dobitni ciklus, veeeeeeelike su šanse  :Smile: 

Narancice - za 2 dana pišaj, nemoj sutra, probaj  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Opa! Vid' ti liste! Kako mala boje mjenja a? A?  :lool: 

Imam ja jos jedbu pricu!
Idem si sad s posla po gablec (par metara nize u pekaru), i prolazim pored birca i konobara s kojim sam si dobra. A ovaj me ocigledno odmjeri i kaze mi "Mala jes' ti trudna" 
Onak fala!! Bas mi to treba mjesec dana prije nego idem na more! Da tolku skembu imam da mi se u tramvaju dizu!
Morala sam se svojski potruditi da pojedem cijelu strudlu od visnje  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - kaj nisam  dobra ha? hahaha Onaj dan kad dobijem mengu će vam lista biti u crnoj boji, kao i moje raspoloženje, haha Danas sam vesela  :Grin: 
Joj to sa škembicom mi je poznato, mene ova starija nećakinja pitala da li imam bebu u tom trbuhu  :Raspa:

----------


## Anka91

Kad pricate o skembici ja zenska sinoc bila u svatovima i obukla steznjak. Kad je meni u pola vecere nestalo zraka misla sam da cu past u nesvjest. Morala sam ga odmah ici skinit i spremit u torbu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hahahhahaha jaooooo dobre smo.
Ja imam frendicu koja brije na zdravu hranu, smoothije, bez secera, sjemenke ove one. 
A ja najsretnija kad pred mene stignu cevapi s lukom u somunu!!
Nemrem, previse hranu volim!

Zato kad zatrudnim cu nositi sve usko kaj mi sad bed hahaha!

----------


## Narancica000

Moje trogodisnje dijete neki dan se igra sama sa sobom, i ponavlja: ja imam malu pupu, mama ima veliku  :lool:

----------


## 1latica

Mona, da ovaj ciklus idem na FET i nemogu biti na listi tu. Pravila foruma, nećemo da nas špotaju...

----------


## CHIARA...

> *Chiara* koji je ono dpo?  jel pao testic?


Narancice, 14 dpo je danas. Jos sam na duphastonima, ali od danas imam spotting tako da M samo sto nije.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Vidim ti si sva u simptomima, drzim fige da bude plusic.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutrooooo! Kavicaaaa!
Taman jutro za malo duze bit u krevetu!

Kak ste vi meni kaj?

Narancice novosti?

Ives jel ima kakvih "simptoma"?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro Jagodice. Jel prestala M? Kad se bacas u akciju?  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 19.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc






Odbrojavalice:  



Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~7.dc
*

----------


## MonaLi

Malo sam uranila jutros, ali nema me ostatak dana na kompu  :Smile: 

Narancice - kako je? Jesi opet pišnula?

Chiara - znači još nema menge?

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona nema jos M, cekamo...  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara kolko inace cekas nakon O da stigne M?

Meni jutros na brisanju bilo smede pa bi kao danas prestala. Ali nakon prva dva dana mi je uvijek slabija ujutro dok se ne najedem. Ova mi je nekak projurila valjda zato kaj je uranila 2 dana.

Narancice nasa iscekujemo tvoje vijesti!

----------


## xavii

Cure hvala svima na lijepim zeljama, malo sam izvan svega. Ivess pa cestitaam, nek ovaj podstanar ostane svih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: )

----------


## Ives000

Hi curke  :mama:  

Xavii, hvala ti  :Kiss:  i ja se nadam da će ova bebica biti sa mnom do kraja. Kako si mi ti? 

Mona kakva je situejšen kod tebe? 

Narancice.. jesi pišnula?

Jagodice nemam još nikakvih simptoma osim povremene žgaravice, boluckanja i umora, pravi simptomi tek dolaze.  :Undecided:  pa se pripremam psihički  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Narancica000

Cure oprostite sto kasnim sa losim vjestima, dan mi je grozan! :Crying or Very sad:  samo jedna crtica. Pricekat cu jos da dode M i onda silazim s liste... sorry sta sam vas gnjavila sa silnim "simptomima".  :škartoc:  :Sick:

----------


## MAMI 2

Narančice  :Love: .
Kod mene spoting tu i tamo osjetim bol u jajnicima. Ako je ovulacijsko krvarenje jel ono bude prije o ilu kad je o.

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - znam da si tužna i da si se jako ponadala. Ali ti silni simptomi samo znače da kod tebe sve funkcionira. I progesteron, i ovulacija i sve je kako treba. Znaci imas veselike šanse iduci ciklus isto.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Narancice drzi se. I nema ti sta bit zao mi smo tu jedna za drugu s kim ces to podjelit ako ne sa svojim suborkama.

----------


## CHIARA...

Narancice zao mi je, mozda je jos rano, mozda bude. Ja od kad sam na duphastonima kasnije dobivam M. Ne bude mi od ovulacije do M vise 14 dana nego i par dana vise od toga. Kriza me ubijaju, a spottinga danas nema.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro curke,  :mama:  

Kaaaavicaaaa 

Narancice, dobro ti cure kazu.. ovdje smo da se jedna drugoj mozemo i pojadat. 
Slobodno pisi sve sto te brine i muci. Zajedno smo ipak pametnije. Saljem ti veliki zagrljaj.. doci ce bebica vidjet ces..samo treba doci vas trenutak. ~~~~~~~~~~~~.  :Kiss:  

Mami, koliko je meni gin objasnjavao na samu o. zna doci do krvaruckanja. Nadam se da ste sve lijepo pokrili  :Klap: 

Chiara u kojoj ste vi fazi ?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Izgleda da ovo nije O krvarenje, ovo je puno jače i još traje.

----------


## Ives000

Mami, a da ti nije malo posempereno sve zbog stitnjace. 
Mozda da odes do svo doktora da vidis sto ce ti reci. 
Jer ovo je usred ciklusa ...zbilja cudno da sad već završi ciklus.

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 20.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  



 nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
 Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
 Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc






Odbrojavalice:  



 Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~8.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure,

meni malo lud dan, zapravo užasan dan. Seka mi je u bolnici...pa sam malo van svega. 

Ives - jesi imala kakve simptome implantacije?  Ja ne znam kaj da očekujem, bocka me dole, ali u djelu jajnika...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona sta je seki?  :Love:

----------


## Anka91

Mona nada se da nije nista ozbiljno drzi se. Mami meni je tako bilo inace mi ciklusi po 35 do 40 dana. A prosli ciklus na 20 dan dobila a par dana prije sam imala smedkasti iscjedan

----------


## MonaLi

Ma sestru je ulovilo slijepo crijevo, bilo puklo... ali sad dok su to operirali su našli neko strano organsko tijelo pokraj i sad to poslali na analizu, i sad mi je muka. Prvo jedno, sad ovo drugo... :/

----------


## CHIARA...

Joj, uvijek neki problemi. Nadam se da je sad seka ok i da ne bude nekih vecih problema. Javljaj nam novosti i dalje.
Mami mozda ti je M uranila.
Anka sta ima?
Ives  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Pripremam se za izlazak iz celibata dr je dao zeleno svjetlo hehe napokon. Danas sam bila preko granice pa sam si uzela femisan a kapi. Planiram ih piti pa da vidim cula sam dosta o njima.
Mona bas mi je zao, bit ce sve ok nemoj se sekirati!
Chiara hoce kod tebe bit neki testic mozda?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara hoce kod tebe bit neki testic mozda?


Anka pricekat cu jos malo. Tako mi je i zadnji put bilo kasnilo zbog duphastona.

----------


## Anka91

Saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ da kasni zbog neceg drugog.

----------


## Anka91

Samo da podjelim s vama mene je necak od 6 god pito jucer. Strina kako to da ce Lana imat bebu prije tebe i strike. A Lana je inace nas pas!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Saljem ~~~~~~~~~~ da kasni zbog neceg drugog.


Hvala Anka, ali mislim da nista ovaj mjesec. Nista od simptoma nemam...

----------


## CHIARA...

> Samo da podjelim s vama mene je necak od 6 god pito jucer. Strina kako to da ce Lana imat bebu prije tebe i strike. A Lana je inace nas pas!


Kako sam ovaj post preskocila.  :Aparatic:  Nadam se da ces i ti uskoro, mozda i prije Lane.

----------


## Anka91

Hehe djeca su koma svasta im padne na pamet. A tko zna sve je moguce,pa bit trudan i bez simptoma.

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona za seku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

Sutra mi piši 3dc, ovo je definitivno m.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Pripremam se za izlazak iz celibata dr je dao zeleno svjetlo hehe napokon. Danas sam bila preko granice pa sam si uzela femisan a kapi. Planiram ih piti pa da vidim cula sam dosta o njima.
> Mona bas mi je zao, bit ce sve ok nemoj se sekirati!
> Chiara hoce kod tebe bit neki testic mozda?


Ja sam isto krenula ponovo s femisan a kapima ( zadnje sam ih pila prosle godine u 9.mj i isti ciklus ostala trudna... 
Od tada nisam pila nista, tak da sam odlucila ponovno piti, i to 4x30kapi (max dnevna doza je 120kapi), prosliputa sam pa samo 3x30...

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure kavica!!!
Ljepo je cuti tako pozitivna iskustva ja cu ih piti 30×3 pa ce mo vidjet kako ce biti

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav! 
Nedavno sam se registrirala i mogu reći da su mi vaši komentari dosta pomogli da razumijem svoj ciklus. Naime, MD i ja prošlog ljeta smo odlučili ne koristiti zaštitu pa što bude, bez presinga. Do sada ništa. 
Po nekim ginekolozima imam PCOS, po nekima je to tek ponešto cista. Ciklusi su mi dosta neredoviti (26-60 d). Ove zime mi je na papa testu određen CIN I za koji mi moja ginekologinja nije dala nikakve lijekove te sam se odlučila na liječenje čajevima kod dr. Sadikovića. 
Tek prije 2 mjeseca sam počela cikluse pratiti LH trakicama koje su pokazale da u prvom nije bilo ovulacije (45 dana ciklus) dok je u drugom ovulacija bila 17 dc (potvrđeno LH trakicama i sluzi te M nakon 15. dana). 
Voljela bih vam se pridružiti na listi jer je nekako lakše čekati i proći razočarenje dolaskom M s onima koji isto to prolaze  :Wink: 
Danas mi je 11 dc  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Suncokret dobro nam dosla! 
I ja imam problema s ciklusima zato sam odlucila piti femisan a kapi kazu da pomazu u regulaciji ciklusa.  E sad cu bas vidjeti!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Da, čula sam i ja za njih. Imam još 1 mjesec čajeva pa ako se situacija ne popravi, probat ću ih.

----------


## CHIARA...

Suncokret dobrodosla  :Very Happy: 
Anka sta ima? Gdje su druge cure nestale? Ja sam sad dosla sa posla. Jos cekam M.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure pozdrav!

Narancice draga  :grouphug:  Ne mogu ti reci nista sto ce te utijesiti. Ali ne daj da te to sad slomi! Mame i buduce mame moraju biti i jesu jake. I bit ces jaka skupa s nama za svoju bebicu koja te ceka i koja ce doci. Znam da ti je cudno sad zbog svih simptoma ali Mona ti je dobro rekla. To je samo znak da tvoje tijelo funkcionira. Ja ni jedan ciklus nista ne osjetim i iskreno ne znam kaj bi mi bilo draze. Drzi se draga tu smo za tebe!

Mona nadam se da bude sve oke i da to kaj su nasli je sasvim bezopasno. Svako zlo za neko dobro. Javi nam se i samo hrabro!

Curke sretno s kapima. Ocekujte moja pitanja na jesen haha!

Ives kak si nam kaj?

Suncokret dobro nam dosla!


Kod mene M prestala u nedjelju a kod brisanja vidim svijetlo rozi isckedak/trag. Ciscenje od M mozda? Ima ko kakvih iskustva?

----------


## Anka91

I ja se pitam gdje su nestale. Ja neradim pa svako malo skicnem na forum. Mozda se prireduju za navijanje veceras!

----------


## Cheerilee

Mi smo danas trebali biti u Francuskoj na tekmi, srednji sin, muz i ja... Al smo odgodili upravo zbog ovih nereda na prosloj tekmi... 

Ja sad nade polazem u femisan, pila sam i caj od vrkute al kapi su koncentriranije pa prije ima (ako ima) ucinka...

----------


## CHIARA...

Pila sam evine kapi u 4mj, ali sam prestala jer pise da se ne koristi sa hormonskom terapijom. Koristim i euthyrox i duphaston pa nisam vise uzimala kapi.

----------


## Cheerilee

Da, niti femisam, evine kapi, caj vrkute i marulje se ne preporuca piti ukoliko se uzima bilokakva hormonska terapija...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jel ima koja od vas curka da je (uspjesno) koristila ili koristi nesto za plodnu sluz?

----------


## CHIARA...

Macina trava ti je meni pomogla za to.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara tnx!

Cure sori znam da sam dosadna al ovo mi je stvarno bitno!!
Po vasim saznanjima, dal dole boli prije O ili taj dan kad je O?
Curke koje pratite s lh ili fm kakva su vasa iskustva? 

Mene sad ne boli jako ali bas osjetim desnu stranu (inace lijevu) i kad se zakasljem osjetim!

----------


## CHIARA...

Mene boli taj dan. I nije to neka strasna bol, vise onako tupa, potvrđeno fm da je ovulacija bila.

----------


## CHIARA...

I da, taj dan kad je O su mi jajnici full osjetljivi i boli me kad se sex... pa moramo polako.  :Embarassed:  pogotovo kad sam ja gore.  :Razz:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Znaci da je moj zivot pjesma, danas bi Kekin pjevao "to ce biti taj dan!..." Doduse bolilo bu me garant i sutra poznavajuc mene pa si ti sad misli. Pa kaj meni onda fakat O tak rano...

Nego Chiara kad si ocekivala M? Ima kakvih naznaka da stize?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne stigne

----------


## CHIARA...

> Nego Chiara kad si ocekivala M? Ima kakvih naznaka da stize?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne stigne


Nema naznaka da stize M. Spottinga nema, duphastone jos pijem. Do kada, ne znam. Ocekivala  ju 2 tjedna nakon ovulacije tj u subotu i taj dan je bio spotting i onda je prestao.  :psiholog:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Daj pisaj!!!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Daj pisaj!!!


Samo sam te cekala.  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure, ako netko moze ove dane staviti listu umjesto mene, neću ici na komp. Sestri su rekli da ima tumor i u strašno sam lošem stanju. Čekat ćemo nalaze par dana a do tada sam u sasvim drugom filmu. Pa evo samo javljam da znate.

----------


## Anka91

Joj mona tako mi je zao. Drzi se znam sta sada prozivljavas, nemoj samo gubiti nadu. Ja bi uzela listu ali nemam komp samo idem preko mobitela pa bi bilo nezgodno.
Chiara a da ipak pisnes?

----------


## Ives000

Mona jako mi je žao što ovo čitam. Želim vam puno snage..naravno da ćeš biti uz svoju seku, ne brini za listu.
Budem ja uskočila. Vrati nam se što prije sa lijepim vjestima o seki.  U mojom molitvama ste  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 21.6.2016.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
Narancica000  ~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Chiara...  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
**Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc**





Odbrojavalice: 



šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
suncokret1983**~~~~~~~~~~11.dc**
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~~9.dc
**mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~3.dc*

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona zao mi je. Prosla sam to s bliskom osobom tako da znam kako ti je. Drzi se draga.  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona :grouphug: .

Jutro kavica!

----------


## Ives000

Jutro komadi!!!  :mama: 

Suncokret, dobro nam došla  :Kiss:  
Da što prije ostvariš svoje želje. 

Chiara jesi pišnula? 
Evo ja sam na moru i moram se  :Razz:  . Za dva tj očekujem prvi pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija tamo dolje. Osjećam se dobro. 
Jagodice what's  uuuuuuuuuuuup?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

O Boze Mona!  :grouphug:  Drzi se draga! Ako se trebas izjadati sve smo tu za tebe! Iskreno se nadam da ce sve biti dobro!
Mozda stvarno bude sreca u nesreci da je radi tog slijepog crijeva zavrsila na hitnoj da se saznalo.

Chiara, jel ima novosti? Ne bi te htjela siliti al daj pisni jedan za ekipu ak ti nije stres to.

Narancice di si ti nama? Jesi malo bolje? Javi nam se!

Ives nema nista. Jucer bolilo dole ali se nismo keksnuli jer sam s posla otisla gledat tekmu i umj vecere popila 3 pive! Dobro 2 male i velku, znaci 2 pive  :Laughing:  Pa kad sam dosla napokon doma sam bila samo za spat!
Tak da se nadam da su bolovi nagovjestak O i da bumo danas ju uhvatili.
Doduse prekjucer smo odradili pa mozda gospoda i cekaju u zasjedi.

Udahni malo slanog zraka i za nas! A di si to na moru?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kad god se ja pojavim svi nestanu  :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice ja sam tu. Kad si ti rekla da ces na more, vec sam zaboravila. Meni opet krenulo smeđariti tako da M samo sto nije.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Mami meni moze kavica.
Ives uzivaj i okupaj se i za nas.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara jel to uvijek tak malo po malo krece? 
Ja imam srece po tom pitanju. Meni krene pomalo ali kroz par sati vec bude kak treba. Nemam nikad spoting.
Zapravo kaj se mog ciklusa tice je za pozeljet. Nikad nis ne boli, odstupanja u trajanju od max 2 dana, sve super zvuci a eto opet nije dobro. Kak "izgled" vara a?

Ja idem tek krajem sedmog. Ali vec nadebelo razmisljam o tome!

E da! U ljekarni sam vidla da za klince imaju lizalicu protiv mucnine u voznji. Jel iko ima o tome kakvih info?
Ja bi si bas uzela lizu umj tablete  :lool:

----------


## Anka91

Ekipa moze sad kava ja taman stigla iz basce!
Joj ives bas ti zavidim. 
Jagodice neznam bas da bi ti to lizanje pomoglo uzmi draminu. A lizu, lizi rekreativno.
Chiara tako i meni bude, al meni smedari po 5-6 i tek onda dode m. To me bas brine a moja dr kaze da je to ok.
Imam jedno pitanje sinoc kad sam se tusirala sam na preponi napipala kvrzicu velecine sljive i boli. Malo sam se prepala.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice upravo zbog toga sto imam ta smeđa krvarenja 2 dana prije i 3 dana poslije M sam dobila duphastone. Iako je to mojoj gin normalno, mpo doktor je rekao da je to manjak progesterona, a on nam treba u drugoj polovici ciklusa, a ako nam ga fali, ne moze doci do T. I ja bih ti preporucila draminu, a kako Anka kaze, lizi rekreativno.  :Laughing: 
Anka mozda limfni cvor? Oni ti znaju nateknuti. Ja sam prosle godine bila na pregledu kod hematologa zbog niskog zeljeza i on mi je na pregledu rekao da legnem i sve limfne cvorove je ispipao, kaze sve ok. Iako ne kuzim kakve veze to ima sa zeljezom..

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Chiara tako i meni bude, al meni smedari po 5-6 i tek onda dode m. To me bas brine a moja dr kaze da je to ok.


Moja ginekologinja također kaže da je to ok (i svi prije nje). Slali su me na kontrolu hormona i bilo je sve ok. Međutim, otkad pokušavam zatrudnjeti pratim detaljnije ciklus i kad imam ovulaciju smeđari  cca.6 sati prije menstruacije, dok u onim ciklusima kad ovulacije nema 5-6 dana prije imam smeđi iscjedak. E pa to baš nije nevažno nama koji pokušavamo.
Pratiš li ti ovulaciju i jesi li primetila ima li razlike u ciklusima?

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 22.6.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
Narancica000 ~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
**Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
**šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**




Odbrojavalice: 



anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
suncokret1983**~~~~~~~~~~12.dc**
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~   10.dc
**mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~  4.dc*

----------


## Anka91

Pratim lh trakicama i obicno mi pokaze 20dc ovulaciju. Al nisam nikad isla na folikometriju da budem sigurna da se sve odvija kako treba. A inace imam duge cikluse.

----------


## Ninci

Bok curke, svratila pozdraviti. 
ipak je ekipa na ovom pdf-u najjaca  :Smile: 

MonaLi, strasno mi je zao, drzi se i sve najbolje seki i da se sto prije i bolje rijesi. :fige: 

Jagodice, ja sam ti prezivljavala na tim lizalicama jedno 3-4 tjedna, jer sam baš imala mučnine tipa onih u vožnji. Ne znam kako je kod tebe, ali meni su pomogle. Doduse, u voznji je meni jako muka, ali ne povracam, nego mi se cijelo vrijeme samo dize zeludac i u nosu mi je, a takav sam feeling imala i 7-11,12TT, a kako nis drugo nije palilo, probala sam to. Jedino, traju relativno kratko, mozda sat vremena. 100% prirodno, na bazi metvice i đumbira, okusa elene jabuke, jako fino. Probaj, niš ne gubis, ukoliko nisi baz zestoki rigoleto u voznji, onda mislim da bi ti moglo biti preslabo. nadam se da pomaze.

Ives, odmaraj  na GO, jedva cekamo potvrdu ginekologa. I ja imam pregled bas za 2 tjedna, joj, kako to vrijeme sporo prolazi izmedju dva pregleda, mada sam se vec i iznenadila kud prije 17tt  :Smile: , to pak jako brzo prolazi...

curke :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Wow ninci bas brzo ide! Cuvaj se, pusa tebi i mrvici! I hvala za info za lizalice. Nisam rigoleto cak mi nije niti muka svaki put al idemo na vratnik i to mi je kriticno pa sa si pocuclam jednu prije puta i jednu negdje na pol. Obzirom da se putuje nekih 4 sata max 2 budu mi dost!

Mona ne znam dal citas ili ne ali ak citas mislim na tebe i nadam se da vijesti koje primate idu na bolje.

Kaj se tice smedarenja meni to bude nakon M.
Jucer pokriveno!

Jucer me kroz dan hvatao neki osjecak ko grcevi ali bas ostri i onak visoko u trbuhu i prema prsima. Pogotovo kad bi se nesto savinula u trupu. I to kroz cijelo poslijepodne na momente. Nesto sam citala da zene za vrijeme O zna bolit i gore visoko pa sad...ili bu mi alien izletio!

----------


## Narancica000

Heeey supatnice moje!
Nadosla Narancica, trebalo mi je samo 4 dana haha
Uhh bas me pokosilo ovo... i btw * danas mi je 4 dc*
Ajmo dalje u nove pobjede... sve vas grlim i ljubim...  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, hvala vam puno na lijepim riječima. Nalaze jos cekamo a do tada sam bez osjećaja za ista drugo oko sebe. Nadam se da razumijete. Čuvam njene curke i sva sam u strci. Nadam se dobrim nalazima pa da se vratim ovdje bezbrižno pisati. A do tada sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancice bas sam sretna da si tu!
Vidi, sad je i to iza tebe! I znam da je klisej ali sto nas ne ubije ojaca nas  :Wink:  
 :grouphug: 

Mene opet na momente pocelo bolit (grcit) nekaj. Al ne dole nego po duzini trbuha...ak do kraja tjedna nastavi tak odo ja kod dr.....

----------


## Anka91

Narancice,idemo zajedno smo jace!
Mona cekamo te nazad sa ljepim vjestim! Drzi se curo
Jagodice pojma nemam sta bi to moglo biti samo da nije kakva upala mjehura mene je tako bolilo kad sam zaglavila u bolnici. Al nadam se da ta bol nema veze s tim.
Ninci uzivaj u svakoj minuti. 
Chiara kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## dominikslatki

Svratim nakon dužeg vremena i naiđem na ono sto sam i tražila!!!
Ives toliko mi je drago da ti ne mogu opisati!!! Hrabro naprijed i uživaj svake sekunde jer tako brzo prođe tih 9mj!!!

Tanita draga i tebi cestitam, i tvoj plus me razveselio jakoooo !!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara di si nam nestala! Nadam se da te nije dolazak M zbediro nego da si pisnula plus i pala i nesvijest!

Anka, hvala na brizi draga! Ma nije mjehur jer je visoko skroz ko pod rebrima. Jucer probadalo samo od sebe, danas samo kad se istegnem ili sagnem po nesto. Znaci ide na bolje  :Razz: 
Al sve sam uvjerenija da cu poslje mora na pretrage. Jucer sam nakon keksa vidla da kad je iscurilo je bilo rozo...i otkak je M prestala sam napuhnuta. Nznm jesu to hormoni ili od cega to bude al nekak mi ne mirisi na dobro (takorec....nisam snjofala)

Ali da skratim, nije mjehur hahaha!

Mona mico  :grouphug:  Sad kad tebe citam shvatim da se stvarno u zivoti ne treba zaliti dok god imas zdravlje! Drzi se!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Update:
Isla piskiti, vidim na dnevnom da ima dosta iscjetka. Operem dobro ruke da cu provjeriti da li je rastezljiv, krenem s prstom i "user*m" se ko grlica!! Napipala sam odma na ulazi neku malu mesnatu kuglicu. Mice se ali se drzi negdje za mene. Sudec po internetu bi bila bartholinijeva zljezda (tak nekak).
Na poslu sam pa nemrem bas pogledat.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ok ne znam kaj sam napipala! Kad prstic ide nutra nis se ne kuzi, kad ide van koda sa straznje strane otvora neku malu kuglicu mesnatv van guram. Znam da sam vam sad vec i fuj i dosadna ko drek u travi ali to jos nije najgore.
Pogledala sam s ogledalcem nekak mi sve djeluje full zatvoreno. Ne vidim....rupu. A to kaj vidim izgleda ko oni crtezi cerviksa. Kaj on moze bit TAK nisko da ga vidim?!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice ta kuglica se i meni zna pojaviti, ali pred kraj ciklusa. I ja se zabrinem kad to napipam, ali nikada mi nista na pregledu za to nisu rekli. Kupila sam test, ali nisam piskila, pojaocao se spotting pa mislim da nema smisla.
Narancice super da si nam se javila.
Mona  :Love: 
Anka u kojoj si ti fazi? Jel pazis muza?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara tnx na odgovoru. Ja ko za inat kad nekog trebam nikog nema!
Ma joj cudna sam si sva ovaj mjesec. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da spotting nije od M

Di nam je Nivesa?

----------


## CHIARA...

Nema je.  :Sad:  Izgleda da smo samo nas 2 tu, prepustene jedna drugoj.  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Ok ne znam kaj sam napipala! Kad prstic ide nutra nis se ne kuzi, kad ide van koda sa straznje strane otvora neku malu kuglicu mesnatv van guram. Znam da sam vam sad vec i fuj i dosadna ko drek u travi ali to jos nije najgore.
> Pogledala sam s ogledalcem nekak mi sve djeluje full zatvoreno. Ne vidim....rupu. A to kaj vidim izgleda ko oni crtezi cerviksa. Kaj on moze bit TAK nisko da ga vidim?!



Joj draga ti si meni super, baš si me nasmijala. 
Vjerujem da je unutra sve ok, možda da piraš dragog on češće gura pa je sigurno upoznat,

Mona draga drži se, za seku -~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Chiara da ipak ne dođe.
Narančice tako treba, što te ne ubije to te ojača.

Ives nadam se da uživaš.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 23.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
Chiara... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Cheerilee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 11.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc*
*
*

----------


## Ives000

*lijepi pozdrav drage moje*  

*mami* ,evo ja sam izgorila od sunca a tamnoputa sam i nemam pojma kako se to dogodilo
 onda znate koliko je sunce jako, bješ'te sa sunca!!! Inače sam i dalje bez simptoma...
sad već imam pravi sunčani iscjedak i mislim da ću do pregleda koji je za cca 2tj skrenit . 
Kako si mi ti?

*Jagodice*, nisam se osobno nikad susrela s time, ali  vjerujem da je baš tako kako ti je Chiara objasnila, 

*Chiara* držim  :fige:  da je implantacijsko u pitanju  :Kiss: 

*Mona,*  :Love:  tu smo za tebe draga.  :Kiss: 

*dominikslatki* Hvala ti draga moja, jako puno mi to znači. 
Trudim se biti opuštena i uživati najbolje što mogu. I ako 
jako dobro znaš koji strahovi me lome. Ali za sada se dobro nosim 
sa situacijom i nedam strahu da me vodi. Šaljem puse tebi i tvojoj buhtlici. 

*Narancice*, ti to sve nesto na brzaka. Ajde neka sto prije dodje i taj lh peak, da
možeš spojiti ugodno s korisnim!  :Razz:  Pa da možemo odbrojavat s tobom.

----------


## Romeo85

Cure, veliki pozdrav svima od mene  :grouphug: 
Do nedavno sam tipkala s vama, neki me se sjećaju,jel tako? :Love: 
Želim vam svima puno sreće i da se uskoro ukaže novi plusic, da vidimo tko će slijediti našu Ives  :Shy kiss: 

Ovako,  prvo sam htjela vama objaviti... imam dosta lh trakica za pokloniti...kome je potrebno nek mi se javi na pp.

Monali,  držim fige da se seka oporavi i da sve bude ok...  :Love:

----------


## Cheerilee

Jutro!
Mene mozete skinuti s liste... 
Pozzz...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutrooo!

Ives bas sam citala navodno da trudnice lakse potamne/izgore. Ne sjecam se razloga ali ugl povecana proizvodnja necega u tijelu. Dakle pisi to pod simptome!

Mami, a kad sam budala!  :lool: 

Romeo, romeo o zasto si Romeo  :Smile: . Kaj te se nebi sjecale taman posla!

Cheerliee kaj bilo?!

Chiara evo kod mene kaj god bilo je nestalo! Decko me doma gleda u cudu valjda mislio da sam si prsteke pozelila pa ga ocu dic na foru! Nes ti predigre! Daj odi oprat ruke pa gurni prst da vidis dal je kaj cudno! Hahahah!

----------


## MAMI 2

Romeo naravno da se sjećamo! Kaj ima kod tebe?

Ives čuvaj se. Ja u srijedu bila s curama na bazenu i pocrvenila s desne strane, dio desne noge, desni dio trbuha desna ruka, onak baš fino izgledam, omg.

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice pojma nemam sta bi to bilo!
Ja sam na antibioticima kaze dr da je to upaljen linfni cvor ako neprode da ce me slati na punktiranje.
I dala mi da vadim krv za stitnjacu kaze mi da sam jako mrsava i bljeda. A ja to pripisujem stresu!

----------


## Romeo85

Hehe, curke moje  :Smile: 
Dobro sam....putujem uskoro na more  :Smile:  pa se već lagano u mislim selim u drugi dio RH.  :Smile: 
Imala sam transfer prije tjedan dana..pa još idućih tjedan dana čekam do konačnih rezultata. .. puno pozdrava od mene, javite se ako kome trebaju trakice da pošaljem dok sam doma  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da za tjedan dana ugledaš +!

----------


## nivesa

> Cure, veliki pozdrav svima od mene 
> Do nedavno sam tipkala s vama, neki me se sjećaju,jel tako?
> Želim vam svima puno sreće i da se uskoro ukaže novi plusic, da vidimo tko će slijediti našu Ives 
> 
> Ovako,  prvo sam htjela vama objaviti... imam dosta lh trakica za pokloniti...kome je potrebno nek mi se javi na pp.
> 
> Monali,  držim fige da se seka oporavi i da sve bude ok...


Romeo kak te se nebi sjecale !!
Nemamo tak kratko pamcenje 
Hehehe
Ja sam ti poslala por u inbox 
Zelim ti svu srecu za dalje
 :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Chiara tnx na odgovoru. Ja ko za inat kad nekog trebam nikog nema!
> Ma joj cudna sam si sva ovaj mjesec. 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da spotting nije od M
> 
> Di nam je Nivesa?


Nivesa se bori sama sa sobom..  ne znam ni sama sta zelim. Osjecaji mi se mjesaju 100 na sat...

----------


## nivesa

> Ma sestru je ulovilo slijepo crijevo, bilo puklo... ali sad dok su to operirali su našli neko strano organsko tijelo pokraj i sad to poslali na analizu, i sad mi je muka. Prvo jedno, sad ovo drugo... :/


Mona ~~~~~~za seku

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa kaj bilo draga? Mozda malo stisnuti kocnicu na sve osim na sebe samu?  :grouphug: 

Anka kak stojis sa zeljezom? Ne znam da li je povezano ali ja sam ko dijete bila JAKO anemicna i sjecam se da su mi doktori stalno pipali limfne na vratu. I borila se s zeljezom. Pa mozda da to provjeris?
A i problemi sa stitnjacom su ti isto od stresa. Dapace dovoljan je i samo stres da utjece na stitnjacu.

Romeo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ||

----------


## CHIARA...

Ejla zenske, vidim vi ste se raspisale. I ja mislim da ima nekih poveznica između zeljeza i limfnih cvorova jer je i meni hematolog svak limfni cvor ispipao kad mi je zeljezo bilo nismo.
Ives makni me s liste, danas mi je 1DC i moram se naruciti za inseminaciju.  :Joggler:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara znaci ipak je stigla! A bas je vjestica. Javi nam kad si narucena.

Ives kak opekline?

Bas nesto usporeno ovih dana... Pokosila ova vrucina sve!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jagodice jel radis? Ja sam ujutro radila, a sad se suncam i uzivam. Naravno da cu javljati sta se događa. Pa krenuo je onaj iscjedak nesto jace iako sam jutros popila duphaston, sad sam odlucila stati da ta M vise krene kako spada jer ju ove tablete samo odugovlace.

----------


## Anka91

Chiara sretno u postupku!
Romeo drzim fige da se mrvica primi i okupaj se i za nas koji ove god nece vidit more.
Ives nam uziva, bome je i zasluzila.
Jagodice pojma nemam zadnji puta vadila krv u 9 mj i sve je bilo ok sad cu vidjet kad popijem antibiotike idem vadit krv pa cu znat kako stojim sa zeljezom

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 25.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 13.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Narancica000~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

**
**
*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutroooo! Kavaaaaa!

Upozorenje, ak idete van...zapravo nemojte ic van! 
Ili odite samo u gacama s time da u iste stavite vrecicu leda i sa sobom uzmete bocu od 2L hladne vode i poljevate se po putu od glave prema dole (prema ledu jel)

A tek je 9!

Danas ak naguzimo (pardon) Portugalce svi se nekam kupat u pol noci! Taman onaj bazen na napuhavanje instalirat na livadu van (everybody na livadi!).
Toliko od mene (za sad)

Kissy, kissy!  :lool:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!

Kavica kuhana i popijena.

----------


## Anka91

Sretan vam dan Drzavnosti!
Jagodice vrlo dobar savjet bolje neizlazit ko nemora,ja se evo sva gulim kako sam neki dan u basci izgorila. A po prirodi bjela ko sir.
Ja se iskreno nadam da ce mo (naguzit) portugalce!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Danas Hrvatska repka ima zadatak pokrivanja dana :D
Poza: Zguza  :Laughing: 

Nivesa kak si?

Ives javi nam se malo da znamo kak si i ti...

Chiara kaj se kod tebe odigralo?

Mona  :grouphug: 

Anka ak se dobro sjecam nesto si pricala da pocinjete opet s "poslom" jel?

Mami kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo i mene na kavici, moze i kanta ledaaa. Kod mene se nista ne odigrava, mrtva igra. Hvala Bogu pa danas ne radim, nego ljencarim i suncam se na terasi.

----------


## Anka91

Dada jagodice u poslu sam vec par dana! Hehe

----------


## Narancica000

Heej haj. Evo i mene  :grouphug: 
*Ives* please skines me sa liste? Mozak mi je na godisnjem i ne zelim znati koji mi je dc. Odmaram do jeseni, a onda krecemo na pretrage polako
I btw kak si??? Kak podnosis vrucine, jesu krenule mucnine? 

*Jagodice* sa nestrpljenjem sam citala kak ce se odviti drama s pipkanjem dolje! Uhh volim kad je sretan kraj  :lool: 

*Mona* draga, drzi se! Nadam se da sve bude u redu, ne mogu ni zamislit kak se osjecas  :Sad: 

*Anka* u akciji!!! ~~~~~~ da vam urodi plodom ovo ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, evo da se javim. Nalazi ce drugi tjedan biti. Seka se oporavlja od operacije, u pon ide doma. Pa sam nekako i ja bolje. 

Nisam vas popratila sve ali vidim da nema pluseka jos... Sad ce ljeto biti divlje pa ce se svasta izdogađati. Meni je 11.dpo i od simptoma jedino jaka žeđ, nebi to pripisala vremenu jer nikad preko ljeta nisam bas žedna jer se ne znojim puno. A sada ne mogu pričati od suhoće u ustima. Ali mozda sada izmišljam simptome na silu  :Smile:  i osjetim tu i tamo trbuh stezanje. Ali mozda i to umišljam.

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice ispadosmo mi naguzeni al dobro sta je tu je!
Narancice hvala,rjeci ti se pozlatile. 
Mona ja vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za seku da nalazi budu dobri i za stupice na testu pa nek bude duplo veselje. Drzi se draga!
Ives mornarice nasa. Ako imas problema jos sa crvenilom samo nek dragi namaze jogurtom. Provjereno pomaze. Ljubim vas sve skupa!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro kavica!

Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~` za seku!
Kad planiraš piškit?

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - hvala ti  :Kiss: 

Mami - hvala, pisnula bi u srijedu, ali nemam ni jedan pravi simptom tako da se ne nadam ničemu.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica  :mama:  

Eto uhvatila napokon vremena makar preko moba da vam se javim. 

Ankice, jagodice , spremamo se za doma jer nemam živaca više biti na ovim sparinama.. ovdje je pakleno! 

Mona, a ja sam kao imala neke simptome  :Grin:  
ni sad još ih nemam  :Laughing:  .  Dobro zna me oplest povremena mučnina i peckanje u grudima ali tek sad su počeli sa 6tt. Samo ti pišni pa makar samo za sebe.  :Kiss:  

Imam zamolbu. Pošto se hitno vraćamo nazad, danas nikako neću stići za laptop pa ako netko može učitati listu i maknuti Narancicu s liste jer je izrazila tu želju. 

Narancice neka odmah urodi plodom.  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Cure, jeste li ikada imale bolove u jajnicima i donjem dijelu trbuha na granici izdrživosti prije ovulacije i koji je uzrok bio? 
U strahu sam jer ne znam je li se pogoršala upala  :Sad:  
Papu bih trebala raditi tek krajem kolovoza...

----------


## MAMI 2

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 26.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc




Odbrojavalice: 



anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

*

----------


## MAMI 2

Suncokret a možda je samo ovulacija?

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Suncokret a možda je samo ovulacija?


Ne vjerujem. Bolilo me 13. i 15.dc. Trakicama pratim od 12 dc i još nije pokazalo skok LH.

----------


## Anka91

Suncokre jel ides mozda cesto u wc da nije sta sa mjehurom povezano. Ja sam imala upalu mjehura neizdrzivo me bolio stomak.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav!

Joj Anka kaj se "guzenja" tice bolje da sutim. Srce mi se slomilo jucer i na kraju me Modric rasplako kad sam ga vidla kak place...no dobro! Samo budite vrijedni, mozda ti nece trebati sgram da saznas dal se sta poboljsalo!

Mona, draga, vibrice za dobre nalaze i za tebe da ti ne-imanje simptoma bude prvi simptom! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ives ne znam dal ti je itko javio da je di god da krenes pakao ali vjerujem da posto se ne kupas ce ti mozda biti lakse u zamracenom stanu. Nadam se da ce mucnine ostati lagane! 

Mami kaj ima kod tebe?

Chiara jesam ja propustila ili nisi pisala mozda, jesi ti u M fazi ili jos cekas? Zadnje se sjecam da je brljavilo!

Narancice hvala na brizi. Vidim kod tebe ko i kod mene situacija. Ja sam odlucila ovaj ciklus jos se potruditi a sljedeci cemo stopirati i vratiti se na "vadi ga van" (eventualno "reci aaaaaa") princip jer stvarno dok sam na moru ne zelim biti u onome "kaj ak sam mozda trudna a pijem/pusim/itd...

Danas sam obavjestila decka da umj Dramine ocu kupiti 4 lizalice. Nisam imala kvalitetnih argumenata koji bi opravdali tu odluku  :Laughing:  . A kad sam rekla da bi ja rade lizala on je naravno odma doso na ideju kako mi pomoci po tom pitanji  :lool:  
I da, za sad pokriveno sve osim utorka i petka...

----------


## MonaLi

Suncokret - ja sam imala jake bolove oko ovulacije, toliko jake da sam skoro hitnu zvala, ali trajalo je cca pola sata, i na kraju je ispalo da je to puklo žuto tijelo, ili cista. Vise ni sama ne znam.

Ives - nisi imala bas nikakve simptome?
Ni sise? Ni trbuh? Nista? 

Jagodice - hvala ti  :Kiss:  i tebi sretno ovaj ciklus, a ako nista onda uživaj opušteno na moru  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok zenske  :Dancing Fever:  , meni je danas bio jako lijep dan. Ujutro sam radila, a poslije posla uzivala. Dragi je izrazio zelju da idemo na street race i bilo je odlicno, prvi put sam to gledala. Kako je jako sunce, uspjela sam malo i izgoriti, a kako mi je danas 2DC onda mi i M ide najjace. 
Ives radije se kuhaj na moru nego na kontinentu, ostani jos malo na go.
Anka i ja vam zelim da se sto prije desi T.
Mona drzim fige i za tebe i za seku.  :Kiss: 
Jagodice ajde brzo ce taj godisnji pa ces se nalizati...
Mami u kojoj si ti fazi sada?
Suncokret mozda je kakva upala onda, ako vec nije O jer bi ti trakica to pokazala.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Već je sad vruće.

Moja m napokon završila i u fazi s napadanja muža.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jutro cure! Nadam se da ste našle načina kako se rashladiti  :Smile: 
Anka91 sigurna sam da nije upala mjehura ali moguće je da je ginekoloka upala samo ja ne znam prepoznati jesu li jajnci ili cervix u pitanju.
MonaLi i mene boli kad je ovulacija ali sada se bolovi pojavljuju periodično nekoliko dana. 
CHIARA Jučer i jutros mi je bila crta ali bljeđa od kontrolne pa ne znam je li t može biti povezano. 

Užasno sam zbunjena jer moja doktorica nije uopće smatrala da treba liječiti CIN I uzrokovan jakom upalom i HPV-om pa sam na svoju ruku počela liječenje čajevima. E sad, kako mi je u toj kuri propisano i ispiranje rodnice, bojim se da si time zapravo ne činim loše...

----------


## Anka91

Jutra. Hvala za kavu!
Mami samo naprijed.
Suncokret neznam bas za ispiranje rodnice puno sam citala o tome kad se nisam mogla rijesit candide. Al to se bas nepreporucuje jer se kazu ispere i ono sto je dobro

----------


## Inesz

> Jutro cure! Nadam se da ste našle načina kako se rashladiti 
> Anka91 sigurna sam da nije upala mjehura ali moguće je da je ginekoloka upala samo ja ne znam prepoznati jesu li jajnci ili cervix u pitanju.
> MonaLi i mene boli kad je ovulacija ali sada se bolovi pojavljuju periodično nekoliko dana. 
> CHIARA Jučer i jutros mi je bila crta ali bljeđa od kontrolne pa ne znam je li t može biti povezano. 
> 
> Užasno sam zbunjena jer moja doktorica nije uopće smatrala da treba liječiti CIN I uzrokovan jakom upalom i HPV-om pa sam na svoju ruku počela liječenje čajevima. E sad, kako mi je u toj kuri propisano i ispiranje rodnice, bojim se da si time zapravo ne činim loše...


Draga, pokušaj potražiti drugo mišljenje od ginekologa. Nemoj se samoliječiti, možeš si nanijeti puno štete tako.

Ispiranje rodnice se ne perporuča jer se time narušava njena kiselost, a to otvara put infekcijama i pretjeranom razvoju onih, inče bezazlenih i u rodnici normalno prisutnih bakterija i gljivica.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica  :mama: 

*Jagodice*, nakon one vrucine na moru svugdje je hladnije I lijepse. Evo kod mene doma je temp. niza za 10°c 

*Mona* nisam imala bas nikakav klasican simptom trudnoce. 7dpo me jako zgrcilo kao da trebam dobiti m, i to je bilo to! Kasnije oko ocekivane m mi se pojavio obilan iscjedak zuckaste boje, grudi me nisu ni malo boljele. Mucnina mi se tek sad povremeno javi, vrati se par stranica nazad gdje sam se zalila kako nemam simptome. Pa na kraju i ti si mi sama tada napisala da to nema nikakve veze i da je sve moguce,da ne brinem  :Grin:  Sad ja to govorim tebi jer je zbilja tako. 
Nismo sve mi iste.. tako su i simptomi razliciti kod svake od nas.

*Anka* kako je dragi??? ~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj ciklus padne plusic kao kuca!!  :Smile: 

*Suncokret* Slazem se s Ankom. Bolje nemoj ispirati rodnicu, ne samo da mozes ostetiti sluznicu vec i ukoliko imas neku bakteriju samo ju mozes rasprsiti dublje u maternicu.
Ako imas mogucnost promjeni doktora.
Neka ti napravi sve briseve (cervix , uretra) i neka ti da potrebnu terapiju. Ne znam sto pijes od cajeva, ali dobra ti je  Vrkuta za probleme s cinom.
Odi sto prije po drugo misljenje. 

*Mami* sad samo akcija!!!!  :utezi:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Bello!

Ives onda dobro da si se vratila. Pametno! Sad uzivaj! (jel pesek odusevljen ili se duri? Hahah)

Mona eto vidis! Zato ti ja kazem nemoj se bedirati radi simptoma! Samo laganini!

Mami, yeeeeeee haaaw!  :lool: 

Suncokret slazem se otidi ti do gina za svaki slucaj! Nis te ne kosta (osim ak je privatni)

Chiara ja nikad nisam bila ali bas bi voljela! I budem kad tad! Bome ovoj tvojoj M trebalo da se odluci!

Mmmm kava!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ajde sad si mi dala opet nadu, hehe
Iako danas osjetim dole bol, dok sjedim, ili hodam, non stop. Ali nije menstrualna bol nego ono ko neki pritisak sa desne i lijeve strane. Ko kad se prehladiš, ili tako nešto... Baš se jako osjeti, da li netko zna što bi to moglo biti?

Jagodice - izludit ću ovaj ciklus  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, je! Durio se 5min i kupila sam ga sa shmackos-om!! Odmah sam dobila i pusu i ne miće se više od mene.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Kako si ti? Kakva je situejšen?

Mona... simptom  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona... simptom


Ohhh  :Shock: 
Možda sam se prehladila, nekako koda mi je i temp skočila... Baš se čudno osjećam...

----------


## Ives000

A da ti pišneš lijepo test  :Grin:  ??? Koji ti je dpo?

----------


## Anka91

Ives dobro je hvala na pitanju jos je do cet na bolovanju i onda starta na poso. 
A mi smo u poslu na veliko vec nekolko dana, nepratim vise O trakicama preskupo mi to postalo od kako neradim odlucili smo pokrivat sve pa kako bude.

----------


## MonaLi

> A da ti pišneš lijepo test  ??? Koji ti je dpo?


Ne znam koji je dpo, ja računam da je 13. dpo, a to je onak... cca. Mislila sam čekati do srijede za test  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ives000

Ma vidi se već i sada ako je 13dpo.. koje hcg trakice imaš??

----------


## Ives000

> Ives dobro je hvala na pitanju jos je do cet na bolovanju i onda starta na poso. 
> A mi smo u poslu na veliko vec nekolko dana, nepratim vise O trakicama preskupo mi to postalo od kako neradim odlucili smo pokrivat sve pa kako bude.



Nego šta.. tako i treba. Samo opušteno. 
Ovo je godina milosrđa i jako vjerujem da će biti plodna godina za sve  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Imam doma neke sa ebaya, ne znam kolika je osjetljivost. Ne piše na njima.
Ako će to trajati možda ujutro pišnem, ali ja još nemam osjećaj da je trudnoća...

----------


## Ives000

Znam koliko je tesko povjerovati u trudnocu bez ijednog simptoma. Sama sam to sve sad prosla.. bile ste uz mene sve ste vidjele iz prilozenog.. ali uz sve to ja sam sebe uvjerila da sam trudna. Sve dok nije dosao 9dpo i dok nisam popisala sjeninu sjenu ... e onda je krenula ludnica  :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

Ufff ako je tebi na 9. Dpo bila sjena onda ja pisam sutra sigurno  :Smile: 
Ma znam, ne mogu vjerovati u to jer sad odjednom me to boli, a do sada nista. Bas mi je to čudno

----------


## Ives000

Kod mene je bila uzasna tupa bol 7dpo.. znam da sam spavala i da me kidalo onako kroz polusan.. uzas kak me bolilo. I onda je poceo taj obilan iscjedak. 
Znas kad sam mislila da sam procurila kad me tak grcilo. I nakon toga nista.. totalno zatisje..da ti ne pricam kako mi je sad sve drugacije nego u prvoj trudnoci.. pa sam zbog toga tek pomislila da nisam trudna
 Ako imas "one step" s ebaya onda bi ti trebalo pokazati vec sjenicu. ~~~~~~~~~~ od sveg srca ti vibram za dva stupica.  :Klap:

----------


## MonaLi

Tebi je to onda bila implantacija, i ja sam dole oko 6-7 dpo osjetila trbuh, ali ništa jako, više onak tupo... I to je prestalo... pa se javila jaka žeđ, trajala 2 dana, pa prestalo, pa me jedno jutro u leđima dole ulovilo, i prestalo isti dan, i sad ovo... Ništa od toga nemrem nazvati simptomom jer je sve kroz dan-dva nestalo. Za izluditi...

----------


## Ives000

Pa to je to!!! Ni mene nije držalo danima.. nego dan dva.. joj kak sad ne mogu dočekat sa pišneš!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

Malo se ubacujem u temu... al meni su u ovoj trudnoci prva dva simptoma bila umor i strasna zednoca. Umor je trajao bar tri mjeseca, al zedj nije duze od tjedan dana sigurno (mozda i krace, tipa tri dana). Poslije je totalno nestala. Oba simptoma su mi se javila na nekih 21 dc i po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni desetak dana poslije oplodnje... tako da, na mojoj listi, zedj je simptom broj jedan  :Smile:  test ipak nisam radila do 28 dc - i bio je vidljiv, al bledunjav  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives i Jadranka - sad sam stvarno sa upitnikom iznad glave... 
Ne mogu sad dočekati jutro... Uff što će biti suza kad ugledam minus  :Cekam: 

Hvala vam na informacijama  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Nemoj to tako gledati mona.. koliko si vec do sada 
vidjela negativnih testova. Sad se samo mozes ugodno iznenaditi. Gledaj na to kao jos jedan u nizu pa sto bude.  :Kiss:   znam sve kako se sada osjecas.. ali nemoj da se zbog straha od razocaranja zaboravis veseliti i radovati svojoj crtici..dozvoli si sve.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, upravo to, bojim se tog minusa jer me svaki put spusti na zemlju. 
Ali imaš pravo, trebala bi se veseliti malo više, možda baš bude plus  :Klap:

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 27.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 15.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
*

----------


## Ives000

> Da, upravo to, bojim se tog minusa jer me svaki put spusti na zemlju. 
> Ali imaš pravo, trebala bi se veseliti malo više, možda baš bude plus


ma sve smo se mi vec zaboravile veselit.. i onda nam ovo putovanje prolazi u depresiji i 
crnjaku, i kad dodje do trudnoce ne znamo sto dalje, kako se ponasati.. zaboravile smo biti vesele i sretne..bojimo se veseliti.

A ne bi tako trebalo biti. Imamo se pravo nadati i veseliti cak i ako na kraju  bude negativan test pa sta onda???

Nista sto vec nismo vidjele. Ja sam se ovaj ciklus htjela nadati i nadala sam se kao nikad do sada. 
I drago mi je da jesam. Eto na kraju me iznenadio plus na testu. Toliko dugo se vec borimo sve ovdje da vjerujem
da nema vise testa koji nas moze obeshrabrit i natjerat da odustanemo. 

Bitno je   posvetiti se i drugim stvarima. Ne zaboraviti zivjeti i uzivati u zivotu.
Posvetite se svojim muzevima/zaruncicima/deckima vasem odnosu. Druzenju s dragim ljudima. 
Uz planiranje trudnoce naravno. Jako je bitno biti pozitivan u svemu. 
Odbacite negativu od sebe. Ugledajte se na nasu Jagodicu.. zivot je tako puno ljepsi.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - jako lijep post... hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Imaš pravo, veselim se i plusu i minusu sada hehehe
Samo da saznam što god da je...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Aaaaaaaaaw! Kak lijepo! Ives pusu ti saljem!

Evo ja sve grizem jezik da ne velim Moni da odma pisa hahaha.
Draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ||

Mozda stvarno lista donosi srecu hahaha!

A jagodica samo suti i suti zato kaj si sad brijem jedan novi film a to je da sam T jos od prosloh ciklusa i da je M bila "lazna"
 :Laughing: 

Al salu na stranu stvarno sam neki dan citala i o tome jer mi vise blesavo bilo da sam non stop napuhana. Al prosla me ta prica (bajka)  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Jagodice, možda da i ti pišneš jedan testić??? Da nije dosadno  :lool:

----------


## Zenii

> A jagodica samo suti i suti zato kaj si sad brijem jedan novi film a to je da sam T jos od prosloh ciklusa i da je M bila "lazna"
> 
> 
> Al salu na stranu stvarno sam neki dan citala i o tome jer mi vise blesavo bilo da sam non stop napuhana. Al prosla me ta prica (bajka)


Hahaha Jagodica, evo i ja upravo brijem da sam T i da je ova M prije tjedan dana bila lažna  :lool: 
uf, koliko sam već mislila da imam tih lažnih....
hoćemo piškit? :Idea: 

MonaLi  :fige:

----------


## Ives000

Mona, zenii, jagodice...  :grouphug:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *||*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma necu piskit moja nije sigirno bila lazna, 6 dana krvarenja i 2 dana full. Al to ja gledam svoju skembu ujutro dok je nema i nakon kaj pojedem jedno pecivo i onak wtf!! Hahaha.
Piskim za 2 tjedna. Malo ranije posto M treba stic za 13 dana a prosla je uranila 2 dana pa sad...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hahahaha ovo nema nigdje! Vibrice za plus dan nakon O!  :Laughing: 
Sad sam bas zakuhala hahahaha!

----------


## Anka91

Ajmo ljepo svi na pisanje!!
I ja bi pisnila jedan da nisam bila u celibatu cice mi nikad nisu bile ovako bolne a tek da nepricam da su 2 broja vece vec 5 dana. Dragi nemoze skinit oci s njih hehe.

----------


## Zenii

zato ja više ne kupujem testiće..valjda bih svaki dan jedan pišnula za svaki slučaj  :Laughing: 
Mona, iznenadi nas sa dvije velike II

----------


## Ives000

Curke.. sam pišajte testove.. bar nije dosadno. Ipak se nešto događa i brže prodje vrijeme u čekanju.. ja sam do ovulacije pišala lh testove.. a nakon ovulacije hcg testove  :Laughing:  nikad dosadno ..ovaj ciklus sam prvi test piškila 7dpo  :Rolling Eyes:  i zamislite.. bio je negativan!!  :lool:  
A eto 9 dpo iznenađenje!!!

----------


## Ives000

> Ajmo ljepo svi na pisanje!!


Ja sam danas još jedan popišala  :Laughing:  
(Eto šta ti je ovisnost)  :lool: 

Sam nek dragi uživa.. nek se priprema i on polako u trudnoći će ti biti stalno takve boobs  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Ja sam nakon prošlog transfera u nedostatku hcg testova, piškala lh testiće i bili su pozitivni što mi je bilo full čudno obzirom da nakon O, druga crtica brzo nestane.
i bila je trudnoća  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Sutra pisam garant. Sad sam i temp mjerila, i 37.2 je, to je dobar znak kaj ne?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> ..ovaj ciklus sam prvi test piškila 7dpo  i zamislite.. bio je negativan!!


Šok i nevjerica!!!  :Laughing: 

Pa mi smo ko sportske momcadi! Trebao bi mi neko samo da mi bude sponzor da si priustim silne trakice, testove, cajeve, kapi, vitamine...

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona pišni jedan odmah pa onda opet ujutro.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

X

----------


## MonaLi

Nemrem odmah jer sam kod mame, tek cu navečer biti doma, a onda rade pričekam prvi jutarnji...

----------


## Ives000

> Šok i nevjerica!!! 
> 
> Pa mi smo ko sportske momcadi! Trebao bi mi neko samo da mi bude sponzor da si priustim silne trakice, testove, cajeve, kapi, vitamine...


Joj fakat!!! Jagodice..  :Laughing:  mozda bas sada neki sponzor ovo cita i ponudi ti u inbox godisnje sponzorstvo trakicama,cajevima, i tome sl. 
 Sto bi to bilo dobro.. mislim da bi bila milijunasica kad bi zbrojila samo novce koje sam bacila na testove.. a i na cajeve i kapi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## CHIARA...

:Shock:  idem citati zaostatke, raspisale ste se.  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!

Kavica je kuhana al dok vi ustanete će se ohladit, vjerovatno nitko normalan ne ustaje ovako rano.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke ali nista od plusa :/ 
I temperatura mi je pala, bol je jos dole... Koda ce mi jajnici iskočiti, mozda sam se prehladila... Danas mi je 13-14 dpo, tako da mozda menga dođe, iako ovo nisu menstrualni bolovi...

----------


## Anka91

Jutro. Kavica posluzite se!
Mona zao mi je, znas nas moto novi ciklus nova nada nemoj bit zalosna. Ako mislis da si se prehladila kuhaj si uvin caj.

----------


## Anka91

Mami ti si stvarno ranoranilac. Ja sam evo skuhala drugu. Za nas koji duze spavamo. Tako sam i ja rano ustajala dok sam radila a vidi me sada uljenila se

----------


## Ives000

Jutro, ekipica! 

Mona, jesi kontrolirala ponovno tsh?
Ako ti sad ne uspije, predloži doktoru da ti povisi terapiju (klomifena) na 2x1,  bar da vidite kako ćeš odreagirat..možda baš to bude dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona  :grouphug:  Jel moguce da te drugacije boli pred M radi klomica? Slazem se s Ives da razgovaras s dr.

Mami, ko rano rani....cijeli dan je umoran  :Laughing: 

Ives eto nazalost nikakvih skauta jucer nije bilo, inbox prazan  :lool: 

Anka evo malo malo te se sjetim jer sam malo nahladila mjehut (jel to opce postoji, NAHLADITI mjehur?!) pa svakih sat vremena u wc! Al nije teski slucaj. Samo me nervira onaj osjecaj kad se popiskim koda moram jos!

Chiara kaj ima lima?  :Razz: 

Danas sam bas super-duper volje. Cim vidim ovak plavo nebo!

----------


## Anka91

Joj jagodice necu zaboravit ja dosla na hitnu s bolovima za poludit misla da mi je puklo sljepo crijevo. Dr sa hitne me salje na gin posto je posumljo da sam trudna. Kad na kraju upala mjehura. A sto je najace nisam imal uopce simptome neke upale. Pij samo dosta tekucine ako mozes brusnicu ili uvin lako je moguce nahladit mjehur

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ja sam se prek noci otkrila a zaspala sam u kratkoj majci i bubrezi su mi bili goli. Nije strasno jer nemam onaj stalan osjecaj "pikanja" u mjehuru a to mi bitno. Samo mala napetost dole nisko u trbuhu.
Kupit cu ja sebi one susene brusnice pa to zvakati! Makar kod mene ti blazi oblici sami od sebe produ.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, neda meni gin veću terapiju jer kaze da normalno reagiram sa jednom folikulom i da su 2 folikula kod mene prevelik rizik jer sam sitna. Kad dođe menga idem provjeriti tsh i prolaktin. Ali prvo mora M doci.

----------


## Zenii

MonaLi, a jeli TM ponavljao spermiogram, nešto mi je ostalo u glavi kao da je bio lošiji, ili sam nešto pomiješala

----------


## MonaLi

Ne, njegov sgram je super bio... A realno ovo mi je prva normalna ovulacija u ko zna koliko mjeseci, tako da ne bi trebala paničariti ali simptomi su me nekako odveli na krivi put i bas sam se ponadala  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dok M ne stigne smo trudne :D

----------


## Ives000

MonaLi, bude došlo tvoje vrijeme. Bito je da si odreagirala
na terapiju i da imaš ovulaciju, sad je samo pitanje trenutka kad ćete sklepat svog bebačka!   ..  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, sve je lakše uz vas  :Kiss: 
Sad čekam M, pa da vidimo hormone. 

Ives - kako si ti? Polako stižu simptomi ha? Sretnice hehehe

Jagodice - jel se spremaš za more? Kupači i to sve? Hehe

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 28.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

**
*

----------


## Ives000

> Ives - kako si ti? Polako stižu simptomi ha? Sretnice hehehe


Dobro sam,hvala Bogu.  Krenule su mučnine, ali samo ujutro ili navečer ih osjetim.
Danas mi je bilo dosta muka kroz cijeli dan, ali ne žalim se. Sve sam si to htjela  :Grin:  
Odbrojavam do prvog pregleda, mislim da bi se mogla naručiti u ponedjeljak, tad ću biti 7+1tt
pa bi se već trebalo sve vidjeti. Samo da sve bude dobro da mogu malo odahnut.

----------


## Ives000

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 29.6.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice: 


suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 17.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

*

----------


## Anka91

Jutro suborke. Kavica ja sam jednu i zapalila cisto da se opustim! Nesta smo brojne u ljubicicama

----------


## Zenii

> Ne, njegov sgram je super bio... A realno ovo mi je prva normalna ovulacija u ko zna koliko mjeseci, tako da ne bi trebala paničariti ali simptomi su me nekako odveli na krivi put i bas sam se ponadala


Mona, super, čim ste uspjeli izazvati ovulaciju, mislim da imate velike šanse  :fige:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro! 
Mona kad stizu nalazi od seke?
Kupaci imam od prosle god. Ubola bi si jos jedan eventualno ak nadem negdje usputno neki jeftini. Tek tolko da imam 2.
Al ceka se placa za sve to.

Ives drzi se, ovo si bas dobro rekla da se ne zalis za mucnine jer si to i trazila! Tak bi svaka od nas trebala razmisljati...al pitajte me opet ak i meni bude mucno!

Anka kakvo je stanje? Jel se jos pokriva ili je led medu nogama  :lool: 

Chiara kad napadas?

Mami jesi ti jos u onom "mirnom" razdoblju ciklusa?

Zeni kak si nam ti kaj se kod tebe dogada?

Suncokret kak tvoji bolovi?

Nivesa, vubs, di ste nam curke....kak ste?

Mene kriza boleeeee, cak i noge dok stojim. Samo gledam kak bum se sjela...nije bas da je simptom obzirom da mi je cca. 4dpo

Evo jedan haiku od mene:
Vani sunce przi
Vruce je bas je vruce
Plodni dani
Treba pokrivati
A vruce je bas je vruce!

 :Laughing:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Chiara kad napadas?
> 
> Evo jedan haiku od mene:
> Vani sunce przi
> Vruce je bas je vruce
> Plodni dani
> Treba pokrivati
> A vruce je bas je vruce!


Hahahahah Jagodo sto ti mene nuspijes nasmijati to je cudo jedno. Zvala sam da se narucim za inseminaciju, ali su me sprasili po kratkom postupku uz rijeci da do daljnjega nista jer radovi jos nisu gotovi. Ali ja od danas svejedno napadam.  :Laughing: 
Ljubicicama sretno i da ugledaju plusice.
Ives jedva cekam tvoj pregled, bas me zanima. Prvi pregled nije vaginalni jel tako, utz se pregledava preko trbuha? Ne bih se ni ja zalila na mucnine, samo da se desi trudnoca.  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

Jagodice, kakva vrućina, šta se mora nije teško  :Laughing: 
Ja sam onak, posao me iscrpljuje i strašno je stresan i već ozbiljno razmišljam da krenem drugim putem..ali to je za druge teme.
Na jesen idemo u novi postupak, pa do tada više ništ ne brojim i ne pratim, kak bude bude

Chiara, gdje ideš na insem?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dok zavrse s radovima ih vise niti ne trebas. Samo nazoves i kazes: Na nana na na, jaaa saaam trudnaaa!

Zeni tak je mozak na pasu malo.

Ja sva sreca da imam app na mobu koja mi racuna M jer da ne znam da mi je 16dc. uz ovo moje pisanje cesto(mjehur) i bol u krizima i nogama, i pospanost, brijem da bi po test isla  :lool: 
Ovak samo odmahnem rukom!

----------


## Anka91

Bome jagodice pokriva. Al sad ce malo odmoriti!
Ives molim te pisi sutra 2 dc. Evo gospoda stigla.

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Suncokret kak tvoji bolovi?


Nema ih više. Samo me povremeno jajnici žiguckaju. Možda je stvarno imalo veze s ovulacijom, s obzirom da je bila 16 dc.
Uz to, prestala sam ispirati rodnicu. Možda je i u tome stvar.

MonaLi, koji dc ti je bila ovulacija? Zbunjuje me što ti je danas tek 25 dan a već si otpisala trudnoću.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - seki jos nisu stigli nalazi, ali hvala kaj pitaš  :Kiss: 

Suncokret - meni ti je O bila 10.dc tako da mi je danas 15.dpo i opet sam dobila minus na testu. Tako da je to nažalost to :/
Doktoru sam poslala mail sa opisom bolova i on je rekao da ako je test negativan da je ta bol dismenoreja, bolni ciklusi, uglavnom ako su ovulacijski.
Eto mi jos jedna dijagnoza... Ehh...

Ives - sretno na pregledu  :Smile:  nisam znala da se to tek 7 tjedan ide, ja sam mislila da se ide oko 6.

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Suncokret - meni ti je O bila 10.dc tako da mi je danas 15.dpo i opet sam dobila minus na testu. Tako da je to nažalost to :/


Bit će više sreće u idućem ciklusu, nadam se svima nama  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Eto curke moje. Srčeko nam kucka na veliko.
Mala točkica je u mjerama kojima mora biti i doktor je zadovoljan kako se sve razvija.   :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Joj Ives tako mi je drago nemogu ti reci. Nek se mrvica cvrsto drzi svih 9mj i nek se rodi ziva i zdrava.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - suuuuper  :Smile:  sada mirno i opušteno dalje  :Kiss:  uživaj u svakom danu!!!!

----------


## Zenii

Draga Ives, prekrasne vijesti, zelim ti skolsku trudnocu. Probaj se sto vise opustiti i uzivati u svom malom cudu :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Hvala vam curke moje. I vama želim ovu sreču i da uskoro išćekivamo skupa  :grouphug:

----------


## Tanči

Čitam vas, ali ne pišem jer mislim da nema potrebe.
Ives, čestitke od srca.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ives cestitam i nek je sretno i skolski do kraja!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Iveeeees, bravo za malo  :Heart:   Bas sam sretna radi tebe!!

Nek bude skolska!! Samo pozitiva i naravno da se cuvas!
Juuuuj maleno srceko kuca u tebi, pa jel nismo mi zene stvarno cuda prirode!!

E da i Ives....mazi busu  :Wink:  hehehe!

Ja danas dopedalirala do posla  :utezi: 
A dragi mi reko da kad bum trudna taman i ak mi dr dozvoli, da mi on nebu dao da vozim da nebi pala. Nego samo kraj njega. Obzirom da sam se prosle god u punoj brzini zabila u ulicnu lampu nemam se prava zaliti  :Laughing: 

Cure drage pozdrav!

----------


## CHIARA...

Ives bas mi je drago radi tebe.
Zeni u Rijeci radim inseminaciju.
Danas sam bila na pregledu na nuklearnoj i nalaz nije dobar. TSH veci od 6. Povisili su mi terapiju. Nadam se da ce onda u 9mj biti u redu jer me u protivnom nece htjeti uzeti u postupak.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - koja ti je terapija za tsh? Moj je bio 8, sad cu vidjeti koliko se spustio nakon 2mj Bromergona (kojeg koristim zbog Prolaktina). Trebao bi i TSH biti niži...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara nadam se da bude terapija odradila svoje na vrijeme.  Budes vidla kak je Moni bilo mozda ti to bude kaj reklo.

Mona zao mi je radi negativnog testica. Ali nedaj se. Budes vidla kaj bu ti dr reko, ak se sjecam da je vec reko da su ti sa svakim ciklusom sve vece sanse!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives baš mi je drago da je sve ok!
 Mona baš mu je žao.

----------


## marle

Drage cure, veliki pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, md i ja smo upravo odlučili da je pravo vrijeme za povećanje naše malene obitelji i sad sam u slatkom iščekivanju i nadanju da M neće doći 4.7.  :Smile: 

Nadam se da ćemo se lijepo družiti i kratiti si vrijeme u iščekivanju i da ćemo uskoro sve maziti naše mrvice u trbuhu

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - da, rekao je da su sa svakim ciklusom veće šanse, nemam druge nego da mu vjerujem  :Smile: 

Marle - dobrodošla  :Smile:  zelim ti da M ne dođe i da brzo napustiš ovaj podforum, Hehe Ako želiš reci i stavit ćemo te na listu  :Smile: 

Ives - hvala sto si preuzela listu, mogu ja od ponedjeljka opet preuzeti? Sada idem u Opatiju za vikend pa nikako neću moći za komp. Ali od ponedjeljka sam spremna, moze?

----------


## marle

MonaLi hvala na dobrodoslici! Budem pricekala jos ovih par dana da vidim sto ce biti,pa ako m dode prikljucim se na listu  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Marle dobrodosla i sto prije postala trudnica.
Mona ja sam na euthiroxu. Bila sam na 100, a sad naizmjenicno 125/150.

----------


## nivesa

Di ste curke??
Ko kaj piski?
Kaj nije vrjeme za novo odbrojavanje??

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Hellooooo!

Nivesa pa de si ti nama! Kaj ima? Kaxi kaj?

Mona uzivaj prek vikenda. Opusti se malo i mozak na pasu, bome si zasluzila.

Mami u kojoj si ti fazi?

Marle, dobrodosla i sto prije otisla  :Laughing:  A dok si tu, nema ti boljeg drustva. 


Ja po obicaju imam pitanje. 
Znaci cula sam da gospodicna promjeni boju u trudnoci, odn da potamni/poljubicasti zbog vece prokrvljenosti (valjda)
Mene zanima ako imate svojeg ili tudeg iskustva...
Da li potamni predvorje (male usne i oko njih), ili kad se zaviri unutar glavnog ulaza iznutra?

Hvala curke unaprijed, puseke svima saljem!

----------


## Anka91

Marle dobro dosla!
E jagodice to i mene bas zanima i ja sam cula za to. Pa eto ako ko ima iskustva nek podjeli s nama.
Nivesa kako si ti? Pa da stvarno bi bio red za novo odbrojavanje.
Mona uzivaj i za nas.

----------


## marle

:Bye:  hvala svima na dobrodošlici!

*Jagodice* ne znam za promjenu boje, malo sam probala googlati i na par mjesta sam našla na info da zbog bolje prokrvljenosti promijeni boju. Bude se valjda netko javio sa svojim iskustvom :D

----------


## nivesa

> Hellooooo!
> 
> Nivesa pa de si ti nama! Kaj ima? Kaxi kaj?
> 
> Mona uzivaj prek vikenda. Opusti se malo i mozak na pasu, bome si zasluzila.
> 
> Mami u kojoj si ti fazi?
> 
> Marle, dobrodosla i sto prije otisla  A dok si tu, nema ti boljeg drustva. 
> ...


Jagodice predvorje potamni 
Loool   :Wink:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ives000

Hej haj curke. Ja sam malo u strci pa nisam stigla listu objavit a ni javit se. Mami ili Mona prepuštam listu još danas jer nikako ne mogu do laptopa. 
(Trenutno imam trčkalicu) i samo sam relacija wc-krevet. I bila bi vam jako zahvala da se netko pobrine za listu. 

Što se "čuče" tiće, moja nije potamnila,  :Grin:  samo je imala po sred brijega neku tamnu crtu .. vidim da se sad opet pojavljuje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zenii

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 01.07.2016.*  :grouphug: *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**




(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice: 


suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

*

----------


## Zenii

curke, uskočila sam danas za listu da ne budete bez nje..

Marla, dobro nam došla, ako želim javi koji si dc da te netko od cura ubaci sutra na listu

----------


## Anka91

Cure ko bude piso sutra listu meni je 4 dc

----------


## Ives000

Zenii, divna si  :Kiss:  Hvala! 
Marla,dobro nam došla. Nadam se da ćemo ubrzo tipkati u tvom odbrojavanju  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jel me netko tražio?
Ja bih pokrivala al sam dobila gljivice, a nažalost uzv štitnjače pokazao da se prilično povećala i ima čvorova. Ne znam šta me čeka, moram ići na punkciju.
Budući ne znam kaj me čeka obustavljamo projekt beba. Godinama se borim da ostanem t a sad se moram čuvat.

Ives~~~~~~~~~~~~~da prođe trčkalica.

Jagodice jel predvorje poljubičastilo?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami  :grouphug: 
Nadan se da ces dobiti samo dobre vijesti, ali svakako se prvo za samu sebe pobrinuti!
Kaj je lobby-a tice, ne muci mene sad kaj je ono blago ljubistaco, mene muci kaj da me je*es ja ne znam kak ona inace zgleda i dal je ikad uopce bila pinky!
Al da je bas tamno ljubicasta nije. To mi je inace najdraza boja  :Laughing: 

AJMO LJUBISTACO PREDVORJE!!

----------


## Ives000

Mami draga; vibram da što prije riješiš problem sa štitnjačom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Možda je u  tome i bio problem sa začećem sada. 
Dobro sa se otkrilo gdje je problem pa da možeš lječiti.
 :Love:  
Bdw tvoje vibrice su upalile, mam sam živnula.

----------


## Ives000

Latice, di si nam ti nestala???Jel ima štogod novoga ??

----------


## Tajci66

Ives hvala dragom Bogu za malo srce junacko  :Smile:  nek je i dalje sve u redu i puno Bozjeg blagoslova vam zelim  :Smile: 
Ostalima sretno i sipam vam punoooo prasinice  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Tajci hvala ti puno. Kako si nam ti? Koliko si sada tt? 
Nema te dugo kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci66

Super sam, hvala na pitanju  :Smile:  
Danas sam 26. tj, nemam hvala Bogu nikakve tegobe vece. Samo me malo leda bole kad lezim na ledima i malo noge oteknu kad pretjeram s hodanjem. Inace nista, hvala Bogu  :Smile: 
Citam ja vas svaki dan, al ne pisem cesto.

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke iz Opatije  :Smile: 
Preuzmem listu u ponedjeljak ili u nedjelju navečer kad dođem doma  :Wink:  prije toga sam samo na mobu  :Smile: 

Mami - želim da sto prije uklonite problem i mozda je to kočilo bebicu... Nakon toga moze biti samo bolje  :Kiss: 

Jagodice - ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje al sad i mene zanima  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Ives draga čestitam na hrabom malom srcu, držim fige za urednu trudnoću, živu i zdravu bebu  :Kiss: 
Mona, jako mi je žao zbog tvoje seke, nadam se da će nalazi biti uredni. Žao mi je što su ti stigle stvari, nek ti nalazi budu bolji ovaj put, pa da Klomid donese stupiće...
Jagodice moja gospođa se nije promijenila niti malo u trudnoći  :Wink: 
Chiara i mami, nadam se da čim sredite štitnjaču ćete popikiti debele stupiće, vibram za vas.
Anka kako je TM?
Danas 13dc sam bila na UZV, folikul desno 19mm, enometrij 11mm. Od ponedjeljka Utrogestan 3x2 i u srijedu idemo na FET.Držite mi fige da  nam snijegovići prežive.
Sretno svima od srca...

----------


## marle

jos jednom,svima hvala na dobrodošlici!

cure,kako si vi kratite vrijeme iščekivanja?ja sam si danas zamislila da sam trudna (iako nemam nikakvih simptoma) pa da skrenem misli i da mi vrijeme brže prođe zabavljala sam se s farbanjem polica  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Curke moja bila sam na poslovnom putu , M je naravno stigla ranije i vec davno prosla , a ja vam zaboravila javiti.
Pisite danas 10 dc.

Malo mi se nakupilo kojekakvih zdravstveni problema , mislim da ce potrajat dok sve saniram.
Ukljucujuci i polip na maternici koji stvara probleme..

----------


## Ives000

> Ives draga čestitam na hrabom malom srcu, držim fige za urednu trudnoću, živu i zdravu bebu .


Hvala ti draga moja. Svu sreću ti želim u postupku i da se uskoro veselimo tvojoj točkici na uzv-u  :Kiss:  




> Danas 13dc sam bila na UZV, folikul desno 19mm, enometrij 11mm. Od ponedjeljka Utrogestan 3x2 i u srijedu idemo na FET.Držite mi fige da  nam snijegovići prežive.
> Sretno svima od srca...


Držim svom snagom  :fige:  
Ovo je super nalaz. Sve baš kako treba biti. 
 :Love:  javi nam sve!

----------


## Ives000

> Curke moja bila sam na poslovnom putu , M je naravno stigla ranije i vec davno prosla , a ja vam zaboravila javiti.
> Pisite danas 10 dc.
> 
> Malo mi se nakupilo kojekakvih zdravstveni problema , mislim da ce potrajat dok sve saniram.
> Ukljucujuci i polip na maternici koji stvara probleme..


Želim ti brz oporavak od tog svega  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

> Super sam, hvala na pitanju  
> Danas sam 26. tj, nemam hvala Bogu nikakve tegobe vece. Samo me malo leda bole kad lezim na ledima i malo noge oteknu kad pretjeram s hodanjem. Inace nista, hvala Bogu 
> Citam ja vas svaki dan, al ne pisem cesto.


Baš mi je drago da je tako! I baš sam sretna da si nam se javila.  Samo neka tako ostane i dalje i čuvaj nam se.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Tajciii, ajde bas super da nemas nikakvih vecih "tegoba". Makar vjerujem da su to sve slatke muke.

Ives nadam se da pijes puno tekucine da nadoknadis za trcece aktivnosti hahaha.

Mona znas onu od TBFa "Nista mi nece ovi dan pokvarit..." E taj film si vrti i uzivaj.

Latice, fige su u drzecem polozaju :D

Siskice i Mami ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve sto prije i sto bezbolnije rijesi!

Marle, znas kak si kratimo vrijeme? Tak da same sebe lazemi da ne razmisljamo o T i da se opce ne nadamo!  :Laughing: 
Al pricalo se tu o bojankama za odrasle. Ne u stili da su perverzne (a pomislio bi covijek) nego nisu ono medeki i barbike. Imas na Ebayu i cini mi se u Profilu. Pa si zgooglaj ak te interesira.


Kaj se tice ljubicaste cuce! Nasla sam da NEKAD male usne (ili samo jedna!) poprimi tamno ljubicastu/sedefastu nijansu.
Doduse to je sve rekla-kazala. Tako da cure ogledalca u ruke, gace na pod, pa da mi ispisemo svojih pedeset nijansi ljubicaste  :Laughing:

----------


## marle

> Marle, znas kak si kratimo vrijeme? Tak da same sebe lazemi da ne razmisljamo o T i da se opce ne nadamo! 
> Al pricalo se tu o bojankama za odrasle. Ne u stili da su perverzne (a pomislio bi covijek) nego nisu ono medeki i barbike. Imas na Ebayu i cini mi se u Profilu. Pa si zgooglaj ak te interesira.


ja si danas kupila test u dm-u,toliko o nerazmisljanju  :Smile: 

a za bojanke,seka mi je rekla da ih je negdje vidjela i meni to super zvuči. obožavala sam bojanke kao mala tako da vjerujem da bi uživala..





> Kaj se tice ljubicaste cuce! Nasla sam da NEKAD male usne (ili samo jedna!) poprimi tamno ljubicastu/sedefastu nijansu.
> Doduse to je sve rekla-kazala. Tako da cure ogledalca u ruke, gace na pod, pa da mi ispisemo svojih pedeset nijansi ljubicaste


mislis da nisam isla gledati  :Laughing:  nista od ljubicaste boje..

----------


## Anka91

Mami nadam se da ce se to sve rijesiti i da ces se brzo ponovo bacit na projekt beba.
Chiara nadam se da ce terapija odradit svoje.
Ives jesi danas bolje?
Latice hvala na pitanju dobro je sve je u funkciji hehe. Kaze dragi bojo se samo da mu nece tjet radit poslje op.
Marle ja kratim vrijeme citanjem da nerazmisljam posto neradim vise ima na int jedna super stranica na kojoj se mogu citat knjige.
Tajci bas ljepo sto nam se malo javis. Vratis nam nadu svima koji jos cekamo svoje stupice.

----------


## Anka91

Cure ako vam se da ovo procitati divno je
Zovem se Una. Kao rijeka. Kao u Mominoj knjizi. Dozvoli da ti ispričam. Prije nekoliko dana u bolnici u Mostaru me je rodila Martina, dvometraška kmečavica koju čitate na ovoj stranici, za najbliže Marta, a za mene moja jedina mama Marta. Pogledala me je umorna, ošamućena, zelenim očima mokrim do cijeđenja i šapnula na moj obraz kao da mi dahom udara pečat vječnog pripadanja – "Hvala ti što si došla." Normalno da ću doći, pomislila sam, pa tko bi propustio život i ludiranje s tobom?!
Sve su majke tog jutra u bolnici, u Mostaru, i na čitavom svijetu istom ljubavi privijale svoje novorođene bebe uz sebe, ali ja, ja sam bila najsretnija što me je nebo odabralo baš za nju. Samo zbog tih plačkavih očiju. Zelenih kao natopljen truleks. Kao mahovina u dnu šume. Normalno da sam došla, bona. Sad štedi suze, trebat će ti.Ako budem imalo ters na tebe, trebat će ti, životami.
Zna moj dedo Cane najbolje. Kad je čuo da sam žensko, rekao je posve antipatrijarhalno, ponosan i nasmijan da uistinu postoji pravda u Svemiru i da moja mama Marta baš zaslužuje jednu istu takvu ko što je ona. Slažem se. Dugo se i dedo patio. Samo da nemam njezinu čupavu grivu. Moj dragi tata bi dodao da bi me i onaj nožni palac što joj je uporno trtačio van bolničkog kreveta, toliko da su se na njeg podapinjali prolaznici, mogao mimoići. Ali neće, čini mi se. Imam stopalo kao peraju i sve su prilike da ću baš kao i ona u prodavaonicama cipela neumorno pitati – Imate li IŠTA 41 broj, za nas dinosaure?
Zovem se Una. Kao rijeka. Kao u Mominoj knjizi. Dozvoli da ti ispričam. Moja je mama izgubila prvu bebu. A ja sam došla iz Graškograda. S mjesta gdje žive još nerođene bebe i kamo odlaze bebe koje ponekad eto, moraju otići od ljudi. Tamo ima sunca, i pasa, i gumenih bombona, a nema ratova, laži i političara. Možda mi ne vjeruješ, ali tamo sam upoznala svoga brata. Rekao je da ovaj put ja moram sve izdržati i zagrliti mamu. Kad su me ono prvi put položili na njezina prsa, omotala sam se zato oko nje, i njegovim i svojim rukama, kao bršljan. Skrckali smo joj ključnu kost snagom svoje ljubavi.
Puno je toga prošla da bih ja ugledala svijet. Kad je izgubila bracu pitala je doktore zašto se to dešava. Jer je mama vazda bila zdrava ko dren. Ni propuh joj nije mogao ništa. Ni sjedenje na hladnom betonu. Doktori su rekli da se eto, desi. Slučajnim odabirom. I to je tako. Ne treba nikakvih pretraga. Moja mater Marta jest pjesnik, paćenik i sanjar, ali ne voli ona tih i takvih odgovora. "Bog htio, sudbina namjenila, tako u zvijezdama zapisano, kašike se okrenule...*****-palac!" Tvrdoglava i na svoju ruku, saznala je zatim da ima genetsku trombofiliju najtežeg oblika. Stari ljudi su govorili da je to gusta krv. Okoprilike. Zbog poremećaja zgrušavanja krvi do bebe ne dolazi hrana i jednostavno prestane biti. Zato je mama sa mnom morala primati injekcije u trbuh. Svih 250 injekcija, svaki dan. Ta kmečavica koja se igle boji i nacrtane. I devet mjeseci nije nikud otišla. Otpepala je sve. Promocije knjiga, ljude, zbivanja, medije, događaje.
Ja i ona smo deverale na kauču i čuvale jedna drugu. Ni auto nije upalila svo to vrijeme. Moj Šumaher, što se inače nikad nije mogao smiriti, kojoj su cesta, pustolovina, putovanja i nemir bili utkani u tu gustu krv, devet mjeseci je svoj svijet vrtjela od kupatila do kauča. Lažem, jednom je u tijeku krize sjela u auto ispred kuće, upalila motor i Radio Dobre Vibracije na najjače i onda ga ugasila. Tek tako da ne poludi i ne zaboravi kako auto fercera. Moji baka i dedo su dolazili svako drugi dan. Samo da nam protresu deku. Donesu ručak. Pridrže čelo dok povraćamo. Cijela obitelj. Prijatelji. Ljubav je to za koju ne postoje riječi. Na kauču nam je bilo zakon. Sve smo radili kontra. Ako knjige kažu da se bebama u stomaku treba puštati klasična muzika, mi smo plesali uz „Girl, you'll be a woman soon“ i ostale bi**** iz Pulp Fictiona. Dok su drugi učili o bočicama, dojenju i pelenama, ona je meni čitala o revolucijama, junacima, i dalekim gradovima. Pričala je o ljubavi, o nekim pogledima koji ti se toliko uvuku u oči kao krmelj, da ih više ne možeš umiti ni isprati nikakvom vodom s nikakve česme. I stalno ponavljala da kad budem voljela, moram voljeti sa dna tabana. Svim svojim bićem. Da poštujem druge i ne mrzim. Da budem odana kamenu silnom hercegovačkom koji me je isklesao. I volim tišinu bosanske doline u magli, onda kad odu ptice na jug. Da uvijek znam otkud sam i kamo pripadam.
Zovem se Una. Kao rijeka. Kao u Mominoj knjizi. Dozvoli da ti ispričam. Prije poroda bili smo danima u bolnici. Onoj istoj koja nema tariguza, tople vode, gotovo ničega osim neviđene snage rasute po tim nesretnim krevetima. A to je ponekad sve. I više od toga. Znaš, ima tamo majki koje se bore s najtežim dijagnozama u svojim trudnoćama, koje rađaju malene anđele s težinom ispod jednog kila i odlučne su i nepokolebljive svojom ljubavi nahraniti ga do malog čovjeka. Ima tamo majki u kojima kucaju dvostruka ili trostruka srca, koje leže nepomično za njihov što bolji ishod, da bi mogle tri iste glavice ko tri glavice kupusa odjednom držati u svome krilu. Ima tamo majki sa teškim gubitcima malenih bebica, koje proživljena bol nije zakočila u njihovim snovima da ih zagrle neke nove ruke kao bršljan. Ima tamo majki izdaleka, djevojčica od 19 godina iz recimo, Rame, čiji su roditelji i muževi satima udaljeni, a one plahe i nježne i uplašene u čaršafu, čekaju svoje zlato. I daš im puding i bananu i plazmu keks i objašnjavaš da neće boljeti, mada obje znate da ****š.
Ima tamo majki koje su to sve već nekoliko puta prošle, pa ti uzmu sisu i pokažu ko najvećem smoti šta s njom da radiš, nakapaju ti svog mlijeka za tvog anđela, nesebično svoje srce ti u mlijeku daju. Ima tamo majki kojima doktori prilaze tiho i objašnjavaju da nije sve prošlo najbolje i da će beba imati poteškoća, ima tamo majki koje sve to slušaju uzdignute glave, i odlučuju od tog trena postati i kuća i krov i potporni stub, nadljudska snaga koja će svojim krilima nositi to majušno stvorenje kroz sve dane. Ima tamo majki koje su medicinske sestre i tek si im možda broj u radnoj smjeni, pa te ipak paze kao svoje rođeno dijete. I nije im naporno dok ih moriš milijun puta s istim pitanjem – Hoće li boljeti stavljanje katetera i đe se TOČNO on gurne?
Zovem se Una. Kao rijeka. Kao u Mominoj knjizi. Dozvoli da ti ispričam. Moja mama mi svih devet mjeseci od straha nije ništa kupila. Bojala se i dodirnuti plišane stvarčice u trgovinama. Svatko tko je jednom nešto imao pa nemao, zna da ni na šta više u životu ne može računati. I nauči da se život ne planira, nego događa i to moraš znati respektirati. Pa ipak, ljudi koje mama voli darovali su mi svega. Molili su za mene. Mislili na mene. Donosili mi slatkiša i vjerovali u ovu bitku. Valjalo se roditi baš zbog njih. Onog koji uvijek kasni. Da ih upoznam. Da im kažem hvala. Hvala za ljubav. Valjalo je i što me je rodila baš moja mama. Zbog njezinih plačkavih zelenih očiju. Da nikad više ne budu same. Ni tužne.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Wow.....predivno! "...da se zivot ne planira nego dogada." Ta mi je najdraza! 
Hvala ti Anka za divan tekst!

Cure ja od sutra tjedan dana na godisnjem. Pa ako se ne javim koji dan nemojte zamjeriti.

Inace?

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Kava?
Anka predivna prica.  :Wink: 
Jagodice uzivaj na godisnjem. Meni je sluzbeno jucer bio zadnji dan na poslu. Zbog stalnog stresa smo md i ja odlucili da jedno vrijeme budem doma dok smo na mpo-u. Meni je ovaj mjesec jakooo rano bila O. Ako racunam od onog dana kad je bas pravo krenula M, onda je ovulacija bila 7DC. I to me bas jako presjeklo sa lijeve strane trbuha.

----------


## marle

Anka predivna je priča  :Heart: 

Jagodice uživaj na godišnjem! Meni je sutra prvi dan posla nakon go  :Nope:  koliko god da traje uvijek mi prebrzo prođe.

Chiara vjerujem da će ostanak doma doprinijeti smanjenju stresa, želim ti + što prije!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala Marle, mi se isto tome nadamo. Koliko se vi dugo trudite, kakva je vasa prica?  :Smile:

----------


## marle

Mi smo na samom početku priče oko bebe, ovo nam je tek drugi ciklus da pokušavamo  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara, sad mozak na pasu! Kolko mozes barem.

Marle samo polako, i nek vam je sa srecom!

Ja sam se sje****! Opce nisam od sutra na godisnjem nego od utorka -.-
A tolko toga za sutra si isplanirala sad se tak jadno osjecam! Bas sam idiot. Jos sam sad zeznula i mamu i decka joooooj budaleeee!
Sad mi se taj jedan dan cini ko godina...uzas!

----------


## Ives000

Pozdrav ekipica!  :mama: 

*Anka* prića mi je predivna. Pročitala sam je još prošle godine i vratila mi je vjeru da i za mene možda jednom i negdje postoji bolje sutra ! 
Hvala ti što si to podjelila sa nama i podsjetila me na to  

*MonaLi*, kako si mi? 

*Jagodice*, lijep provod na godišnjem ti želim.. popij koju pivicu i za mene! I Neka bude plodnoooo  :pivo:  :rock: 
Bude brzo došlo preksutra!  :Wink: 

*Marle* uf prvi radni dan nakon godišnjeg je pravo mučenje! Držim  :fige:  da ti što prije prođe dan. 
Drago mi je da si nam se odlučila pridružit, uz curke vrijeme uvijek brže prodje a i ovo čekanje čini lijepšim!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ipak sam od sutra doma! Woohooo!

Samo sam dosla podijeliti s vama kak sam si zabrijala da me sise bole, i to onak sastrane, malo ko pod pazuh. Reko AHA! TRUDNA SAM! (ko i svaki mj do sad jel). I onda se sjetim da vec dva dana idem s biciklom na posao nakon godinu dana stanke, i da me bole misici od drzanja za guvernal (i zivot)  :Laughing: 

Eto ti simptoma iz nicega hahahah!

Ives, neku specijalnu volis ili kaj se prvo naruci?

P.S. Danas kad sam mislila da nisam sutra doma (a bitno mi je) me TAK zabolilo dole! Reko: Evo!! To sad steti plodu koji se oce ugnjezditi!! Al bila je probava  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - ja sam mislila da su moje O prerano, ja ovuliram oko 10.dc. Sto ti kaze gin na rane ovulacije? Moje nije ni komentirao...

Ives - a onak sam, jos mi nije došla menga, ne mogu vjerovati da ce mi kasniti sa klomifenom :/ bolje sam podnjela negativan test od ovog. Mrzim kad gubim vrijeme bezveze.

----------


## marle

> ...
> *Marle* uf prvi radni dan nakon godišnjeg je pravo mučenje! Držim  da ti što prije prođe dan. 
> Drago mi je da si nam se odlučila pridružit, uz curke vrijeme uvijek brže prodje a i ovo čekanje čini lijepšim!


Upravo tako *Ives*, uz vas je ipak nekako lakše, malo se čitamo, malo si tipkamo i jedna drugoj budemo potpora. Baš ste super društvo  :Heart:  Vidim u tvom potpisu da ti imaš maleno srčeko, želim ti dooooosadnu trudnoću i da ti vrijeme poleti te da uskoro grliš svoje maleno  :Love: 

*MonaLi* nadam se da će uskoro doći vještica pa da možeš dalje u akciju!

Ja sam danas popiškila - , rekla sam sama sebi da neću danas piškiti jer treba doći M i da ću čekati barem da kasni 1 dan, ali nisam mogla izdržati. Izokrenula sam test na sve strane ne bi li ugledala kakvu sjenu od plusa, ali ništa  :Rolling Eyes:  Mislim da trebam biti realna i reći da čekam M, ali ja se i dalje nadam da neće doći  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 04.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 54.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

 Odbrojavalice: 


suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 22.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, evo napokon liste  :Smile:  Sada ću ja svaki dan moći stavljati... Ako sam kaj fulala javite  :Smile: 

Marle - žao mi je za minus, ali možda je već idući ciklus dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Mona meni je sutra 7 dc, vec sam prijavila al mozda je promaklo.

----------


## MonaLi

> Mona meni je sutra 7 dc, vec sam prijavila al mozda je promaklo.


Sorkač  :Smile:   Nisam baš preko moba sve popratila, ispravit ću sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Nema problema. 
Marle zao mi je radi -, nas moto ti je novi ciklus nova nada!

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives bravo za srčeko! Neka vas čuva dragi Bog <3
Ostale cure sretno!

----------


## Ives000

Dominik, hvala ti draga. Jako puno mi to znaći. 

Curke.. kako smo ? Jel ima kakvih novosti?

Marle, znam točno o ćemu pišeš.. a tek vađenje testa iz smeća nakon 2h da nije slućajno potamnio dok nismo gledale... :Rolling Eyes:  joj koliko smo samo takvih situacija imale. Ali nemoj odustajat, jednom ćeš vidjet svoj pozitivni testić.. samo budi strpljiva. Dobro curke kažu. Novi ciklus nova nada.  :grouphug:  

Jagodica nam negdje sad uživa na veliko..  
Nadam se da se već brčkaš u moru i partijaš na veliko  :rock:  :mama:  :pivo:

----------


## MonaLi

*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 05.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice: 



 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 23.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - pijem Duphaston, menga neće i neće. Vjerojatno zbog stresa ovaj mjesec. Kako si ti?

Jagodice - javi se  :Cekam: 

Nivesa - kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Narancica000

Pozdrav drage moje  :grouphug: 
Citam vas stalno, al ne pisem... nekako sam si uzela oduska, posvetila se nekim drugim stvarima i tak, u svakom slucaju - godi! Jako!  :Smile: 
*Marle* dobrodosla, i da vec u sljedecem svi skupa zajedno prijedjemo u trudnicke teme  :Grin: 

*Mona* ovo kod tebe bas cudno, da i nakon dokazane O, klomica, duphica tebi nema M! U krajicku srca se nadam da ce neko srceko prokucati kod tebe, alii ako se nije jos odlucilo neka ti dode sto prijeee M!!! Da mozete u nove pobjede.. 
*Ives* zeno u blagoslovljenom stanju  :Zaljubljen: 
Vidim da si dobro, i tak ce biti - samo nastavi biti pozitivna... zracis cak preko porukaa  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Ej cure evo mene od dr. Stigla mi krvna slika hormon stitnjace mi je visok. A kad sam u prvom mj vadila krv bila idealna. Sad sam u 8 mj narucena na pregled.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Anka91 žao mi je zbog nalaza. Na pregled ideš dr. nuklearne medicine? Koliko je nalaz viši od ref. vrijednosti?

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*, koliko dugo sad piješ duphastone? 

*Narancice* drago mi je da si pronasla mir malo od svega. Nadam se da će ti baš taj mir donjeti ubrzo bebicu. 
Samo opušteno.  :Kiss:  

*Anka* eto vidiš.. dobro da ju kontroliraš.. bude se sve to sa terapijama dovelo u red.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

U prvom mjesecu kad sam vadila bila je 1.5 a sada 5.5 kaze dr da je to puno skocilo. A posto planiram trudnocu nesmije biti veca od 2.5. Da idem na nuklearnu. Bojim se sad jos i stitnjaca pa sve mi ode naopako.

----------


## marle

> ...Marle, znam točno o ćemu pišeš.. a tek vađenje testa iz smeća nakon 2h da nije slućajno potamnio dok nismo gledale...  ...


Je, vadila sam ga i iz smeća jučer  :Embarassed: 




> Nema problema. 
> Marle zao mi je radi -, nas moto ti je novi ciklus nova nada!


Sviđa mi se vaš moto, samo pozitiva  :grouphug: 

Jesi li imala i prije problema sa štitnjačom, bila na nekakvoj terapiji?

----------


## Anka91

Nikad nista sve bilo normalno. Jedino u zadnje vrijeme osjetim strasan umor i onako kao da mi nesta smeta u grlu stalno

----------


## Ives000

> U prvom mjesecu kad sam vadila bila je 1.5 a sada 5.5 kaze dr da je to puno skocilo. A posto planiram trudnocu nesmije biti veca od 2.5. Da idem na nuklearnu. Bojim se sad jos i stitnjaca pa sve mi ode naopako.


Ma daj nemoj tako. Pa sve se to drži pod kontrolom sa tabletama. Na žalost živimo svi pod tolikim stresom da nije ni ćudo što svako malo netko ima problema sa štitnjaćom. Dobro je dok se otkrije na vrijeme pa se može sve držati pod kontrolom. 

Marle, da da.. to je to.. nema valjda odbrojavalice koja nije vadila test iz kante ili ga rastavila na sitne faktore..  :Laughing:  
To nam je svima valjda urođeno  :Grin:  
Sve je to normalno! Don't worry  :Wink:  

Suncokret, kako si nam ti?

----------


## marle

Anka,  vjerujem da će do sljedećeg pregleda sve biti ponovno u granicama normale  :Love:  samo hrabro i pozitivno! jesi li dobila kakvu terapiju?

----------


## Suncokret1983

Samo nemoj očajavati i nabivati si dodatni stres. Dobro da ti je ustanovljen problem. Osobno znam dvije žene koje su se godinama žalile na simptome hipotireoze i dogo su imale uredne nalaze. Od njih sam prvi put čula da treba "uhvatiti" loše vrijednosti u krvi jer znaju varirati. 
Ako bude potrebna terapija, brzo se to da regulirati i nema prepreke za trudnoću. Pogledaj po forumu iskustva žena koje su promijenili prehranu i sl. i sami regulirali vrijednosti. 
Ne znam koliko te pere stres oko začeća... I on može loše utjecati na štitnjaču.

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Suncokret, kako si nam ti?


Pa nisam loše  :Smile:  
Od nedavno sam nezaposlena i trudim se oporaviti se od izgaranja na prošlom poslu, što mi je i na zdrvlje ostavilo posljedice.
Nadam se da idući tjedan neću dobiti menstruaciju i test će biti pozitivan  :Cekam: 
Još uvijek imam problema s bolovima ali prestala sam sa ispiranjem pa se nadam da će ubrzo biti ok. 

Baš sam htjela pitati kako vaši partneri doživljavaju pokušavanje. Ja sam možda par puta spomenula nešto u vezi toga i kaže meni MD da ne bi htio da postanem opsjednuta. Sad, meni se čini da sam daleko od opsjednute, ali možda je to samo moje viđenje  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - baš sam danas pomislila kad ćeš nam se javiti  :Smile:  
Ma radila sam par testova, sve minus tako da baš znam da nije trunoća nažalost. Prepisujem ovo kašnjenje stresu ovaj mjesec...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anka - visok ti je TSH? Moj je bio 8, isto sam osjećala neki vrag u grlu, koda stoji, i bila sva nikakva, sad se nakon 2 mj terapije osjećam super, tako da ne brini, terapija čini čuda. Kad dobijem M idem vidjeti kakvo je stanje sada. Kakav ti je Prolaktin? Meni je vjerojatno zbog njega visok TSH bio, sve je to stres draga, tako da samo smireno  :Kiss: 

Ives - jučer sam počela sa Duphastonima, pit ih moram 5 dana, baš mi je to mučenje  :Rolling Eyes: 

Suncokret - MD ne vidi još nikakav problem, i stalno govori, "pa bit će... nemoj si sad stvarati dodatni stres", ali znam da zapravo jedva čeka. Ali nije zabrinut, možda i bolje da nisu kao mi jer to bi onda tek bio kaos.

----------


## Ives000

Mi smo već 6 godina u tim vodama..pokušajima, hodanja po doktorima ..pa više to ni ne zovem opsesijom, nekako je to postalo dio nas i naših života. I ja i mm smo se pomirili da se treba s neplodnosti uhvatiti u koštac i to je to. Pa koliko god trajalo. Sve ovisi kako na to gledaš. 
Ja kad me nešto zanima volim biti dobro informirana o svemu. Pa nekad to možda lići i na opsesiju. Ali opet i to mi je pomoglo da danas dodjem tu gdje sam sada. Na žalost prošle godine smo izgubili našu curicu, nadam se da ćemo ovaj puta uspjeti zagrliti naše dijete živo i zdravo. Pomirili smo se sa životom i bit će onako kako mora biti. Tako sam razmišljala i prije, a tako mislim i sada. Treba biti pozitivan i veseliti se životu.. biti zahvalan na stvarima koje imamo, da bi mogli istinski uživati u onome što nam tek dolazi! 

Moj muž je otprilike sličnog razmišljanja, njega puno sve to ne zamara.. zna da to tak mora bit i on to poštuje. 
U svakom slučaju, ako nešto dovoljno jako želite, to će se i ostvariti. Samo nekad treba malo vremena  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Mona, bude došla menga  :Kiss:  
Znam da te ovo sve smara ali proći će i to a onda dolaze lijepši dani. Nemoj očajavati. Poduzimaš sve što možeš, bebica će doći kad za to dodje vrijeme. Posveti se malo i drugim stvarima. 

Suncokret.. ~~~~~~~~~~~ da idući tjedan padne + na testiću  :fige:

----------


## Anka91

Ma stres je to znam cuda radi. Rekla sam sama sebi da necu pustit da me to sve zamara,a eto opet je to valjda jace od mene. 
Mona prolaktin mi je 300. Tako sam i ja sva nikakva koda se svaki dan budim pijana grozno.
Ives ti si stvarno zena zmaj. Trebali bi se svi ugledat na tebe i hrabro kroz sve sta nas ceka.
Suncokret ~~~~~~~~ za tvoj +.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Hvala vam cure  :Heart: 

Ives, zaista svima daješ snagu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - Prolaktin ti je onda ok, ma dobit ces neku terapijicu i nemoj se živcirati zbog toga. TSH padne za mjesec-dva...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helooooo! Jagodica se ne brcka jer na more idem drugi dio godisnjeg. Sad dam doma tjedan dana i uzivaaaam u tome da nejdem na posao. Proslavio se mamin rodendan, nasa godisnjica veze, i 5 mj nasoj cupavici hahaha.
Kaj se tice M opce ne znam kad treba stic i ne zelim gledati! Al brijem negdje oko 12og. Nikakvih "simptoma" za prijaviti!

Ives ima kakvih novosti? Kak s mucninama? Kad je pregled sljedeci?

Mona dobro oce li ta M vise?!! 

Anka ja mislim da ti je mozda nalaz los radi stresa dok je muz bio na operaciji....mozda.

Cure sve vas pozdravljam i do iduceg javljanja ima da vidim stupice na listi!!!

 :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

Cure kava je kuhana,ako ste za pridruzite se!

----------


## marle

Ja evo baš pijem kavu tako da se pridružujem  :Smile: 

Jagodice, uživaj na go! Di idete na more, ako nije tajna? Ja bi najradije cijelo ljeto provela na moru, da barem mogu..

Ja i dalje u iščekivanju M  :Mad:  imam neku aplikaciju koja mi je izračunala da treba doći 4.7. i sad kad sam malo bolje pogledala to je bio 27dc. Što obično i je kako dolazi, ali znala je doći i na 29dc i na 23dc i sad se pitam da li sam prerano piškila. Čekam još danas da vidim da li će doći, a onda kupujem novi test..

----------


## MAMI 2

Ćao ekipa!

Malo sam u gužvi zadnjih dana pa me nema.
Evo čekam dr. za štitnjaču. 
Mona baš jr vještica ta tvoja M. Jesu li stigli sekini nalazi?

----------


## MonaLi

Nisu jos stigli nalazi, tj jos jojnisu rekli, ima sutra kontrolu pa ce joj mozda reci. Taj se nalaz inace čeka 7 dana, vjerujem da je strašno da bi je zvali :/

----------


## Ives000

> Ives ima kakvih novosti? Kak s mucninama? Kad je pregled sljedeci?


Ej draga, eto hrvam se s mučninama i povračanjem ni ovog puta me nisu poštedile. Ali sad sam se već navikla pa nekak ide dan po dan. Za dva tjedna imam idući pregled, a do tada odmaram i mirujem kako mi je preporučeno. Na bolovanju sam. I brojim dane od pregleda do pregleda. 
Uživaj na godišnjem. Mozak na pašu i sad samo laganini ^^

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 06.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice: 



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice: 


vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 24.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
*

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Ajme kakao nas je malo na listi...
ja sam trebala ovaj ciklus dobiti 22-24dc, ali jos nisam(tako mi ovaj jajnik salje pozdrave)

vidjet cemo
svima zelim manje vrucine i puno plusica

a nasoj novo trudnici velika pusa i jedva cekam novo odbrojavanje s njenim nickom

----------


## MAMI 2

Da javim da nisam na pregledu saznala ništa novo. Imam čvor veći koji moram punktirat, dobila termin 25.8, kaže dr da on misli da je benigno, i još nek8

----------


## MAMI 2

Da javim da nisam na pregledu saznala ništa novo. Imam čvor veći koji moram punktirat, dobila termin 25.8, kaže dr da on misli da je benigno, i još neke promjene??

----------


## nivesa

Hej cure. Ne stigem pratit. Kaj je sa listom? Di su nestali svi?
Ja sam docekala papa test! Samo lagama upalica koja ce se rjesit sa vaginaletama !
Nema CIN a !!! Ja sam presretna!!

----------


## MonaLi

*Mami* - po iskustvu ljudi oko mene, kada doktor kaže da misli da je benigno onda 99% stvarno je. Jer oni inače uvijek kažu najgori scenraij...  Brzo će 25.8., a do tada se opusti i uživaj u ljetu  :Kiss: 

*Nivesa* - odlične vijesti, što je slijedeće? Kakav je plan za dalje?
Sa liste su se maknuli neki koji rade pauzu preko ljeta... Nadam se da se neće ni trebati vratiti na listu :D

*Vubs* - držim fige da ne dođe, kad ćeš pišnuti jedan?

----------


## marle

*MonaLI* pogledala sam samo prošle postove, držim fige da seka na kontroli čuje samo dobre vijesti.

*Mami* ja vjerujem da bi doktori našli neki termin u 7.mj. da misle da je nešto opasno ili hitno. To je čvor na štitnjači?

*Nivesa* super da nema cin-a, par dana vaginaleta i sve je riješeno  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*MonaLi* molim te da i mene staviš na listu, danas* 1dc*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Marle zao mi je radi M. Sami hrabro.

Mona kad ide seka na kontrolu to nisam uhvatila!

Vubs M kasni? Kolko? Kad se piski?

Mami meni su ko maloj punktirali nekaj. Nisu bili sigurni pa mojima nisu nis govorili dok nisu izvadili i poslali na analizu. Tak da brijem da ak su roditelje od 4godisnjeg djeteta drzali u neizvjesnosti 2 tjedna sumnajm da im je u praksi tijesiti ljude. Vidjet ces to bude proslo bez problema.

Nivesa bas mi je drago zbog tebe! Nadam se da ti se sad opce emocionalno stanje boostalo!

Ives znaci rigoleto a? Ajde drzi se. Mozda bi ti pomogle one lizalice kaj sam spominjala? Pod uvijetom da dr odobri. One su inace za djecu na prirodnoj bazi. Menta, đumbir...

Ja sam otisla s liste jedan ciklus prerano al nema veze. Predlozila sam decku da se sad prije mora pazimo da nebi bilo da cugam a ono napokon se uhvatilo. Al nije mu se to dopalo. U biti reko je da kak ocu al da bi on nastavio. I kao da tak rano i ak popijem nece bit nis. Plodni dani su mi taman prije nego krecemo (O pada tu vecer).

Eto cisto da malo podijelim svoje dileme...

Pusa svima!

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 07.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  



 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice: 


 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

Marle dobrodošla na listu, želim ti da što prije odeš s nje  :Preskace uze:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - seka je danas na kontroli, čekam da me nazove  :Cekam:

----------


## Anka91

Mona drzim fige za seku.
Mami ta stitnjaca je stvarno vrag u zadnje vrijeme samo cujem da svi imaju problema s njom.
Nivesa super za nalaze.
Jagodice jel uzivas?
Ives drzi se! Puse saljem

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* s tobom u mislima...  :Kiss:  nadam se da je seka dobro!!! 

*Marle* zao mi je zbog M... mozda je tvoja baby odlucila doci sljedeci C!!!

*Ives* koliko ste sada tjedana ?  :Zaljubljen: 

*Anka* terapijom ces srediti stitnjacu, mozda je bas to jos potrebno pa konacno i kod tebe srceko zakuca  :Smile: 

*Jagodice* ja cu ti samo reci ovo: sjecas se prica o "veselim bebama" ili tako nesto...  :Wink:  pusti sve kocnice i uzivaj!  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Evo da i vama javim, sekin nalaz je relativno ok, nije maligno sto je najbitnije... Ima jos priraslica ali mora to kontrolirati, i premosnicu su joj stavila jer joj je ostalo jos jako malo debelog crijeva ali sve u svemu nije strašno. Hvala kaj ste mislili na mene  :Smile:  sad mogu normalno nastaviti sa uobičajenim problemima  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Joj curke ove mučnine baš rasturaju. Danas su uzele maha.. ali uporna sam.. ne mogu toliko povračat koliko opet mogu pojest  :lool:  (ili mogu  :Rolling Eyes:  ) !!! Ma samo neka s bebom bude sve u redu, ovo ću ja izdržat još 4-5 tjedana  :drama:  

*Jagodice* ma daj opusti se ! Dobro ti narancica kaže, od par pivica ti nece ništa biti. I ako mene pitaš ja ne bi prekidala ništa.. opusti se i šta bude bit će. Ovdje sam vidjela da su mnoge cure ostale trudne baš na moru dok su "odustale" od ciljanja. Pivo u ruke..i uživaj! A bebica ako se odlučila doći će.. pijuckala ti ili ne. 

*Narancice* kako si mi ti? 

Eto,  mi 7+5tt danas..idemo polako, ali sigurno prema cilju. Nada se da će sve biti dobro.
Ovaj put uz pomoć naše cure

*MonaLi* ajde super! Baš mi je drago da je sve dobro na kraju. I da nam se vračaš u punom sjaju na odbrojavanje. 


Šaljem vam svima curke jedan hug iz kupaone  :grouphug:  
(Da ne kažem s wc-a)  :Razz:

----------


## Šiškica

Curke moje ja u velikoj strci.. pa nisam nis kužila da niste korigirali dc .

Sutra mi je *16dc*  :Grin:

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* poznato mi je, jako urezano u pamcenje! Od dana kad sam saznala da sam trudna pa tako jos punih 6 tjedana cjelodnevnih mucnina... jel ima neka namirnica da ti bas posebno prija? 
Meni je jogurt... obicni, vocni-samo jogurta daaj  :Laughing: 
Cak mi je ublazavao mucnine navecer pred spavanje.. obavezno je boca kraj kreveta bila :D

I da, ja sam dobro... puno bolje od kad sam na odmoru od ciljanja, keks nam se prorijedio al je zato kvalitetniji  :Grin: 
Vrijeme leti, brzo ce jesen!

----------


## marle

*Mona* super za sekin nalaz  :Very Happy:  glavno da se prati i kontrolira i sve bude bilo ok!

*Jagodice* sam se opusti i uživaju na godišnjem, nemoj brojati pive i vrati nam se s plusekom  :pivo:  Ja na tvom mjestu ne bi radila pauzu.

Kako vaši muški proživljavaju minuse na testovima i neuspjele pokušaje? MD meni jučer kaže da se baš nadao da smo napravili bebu i da je razočaran, da je baš vjerovao da smo uspjeli i da se sigurno on nije dovoljno trudio (nismo sve dane pokrili koje smo trebali) pa sam ja njega tješila  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - hvala  :Smile: 

Marle - moj se ne bedira tako jako, ja sam ga u samom startu pripremila na to da su šanse po ciklusi 20% i da jos ja imam problem tako da nije imao velika očekivanja. Ali sad je već nestrpljiv, neki dan mi je na posao poslao mail "da si bar trudna"... Vidim da i on to zeli pa se samo jos vise zbediram kad bude minus na testu.

----------


## Narancica000

Kod nas zapravo nema vise neke velike price o tome... on mene svaki ciklus tjesi pa jadan nema ni vremena tugovat  :Smile: 
Ali uglavnom, dosta je opusten sto se toga tice za razliku od mene!  :psiholog:

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 08.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 58.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice: 


mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Curke, danas sam vadila krv da vidim kako mi napreduje terapija za TSH i Prolaktin, i TSH mi je sa 8 pao na 1,8  :Smile:  
I Prolaktin mi je u granicama i čini se da je sada to ok  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Ajme Monaaaaaaaa! Koje dobre vijesti  :Smile: 
Bas mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Mona, drago mi je. Svakim danom si bliže ostvarenju svoje želje  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*Mona* super za nalaze  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ives000

:Klap:  Mona, baš mi je drago! Sad u pobjede  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Da vam se malo pojadam... 
Strašno me žigaju jajnici već 2 dana. Ono baš neugodno. I imam vrtoglavice pa sam preležala cijelo poslijepodne.
Baš se mislim kako je divno bilo dok nisam ovoliko osluškivala svoje tijelo i nisam ni znala koji mi je dc ni kad trebam dobiti M :D

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 09.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  



nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 59.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice: 


mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke  :Kiss: 

*Suncokret* - ja se više ni ne sjećam kako je to kad ne osluškuješ svaki dan... Prije ovog ludila nisam znala ništa o sebi  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali samo neka žigaju, to je dobar znak  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Kava za sve  :Coffee: 
Pa gdje ste svi nestali? Nekakvo zatisje ovih dana... kak ste, u kojim ste fazama?

----------


## Suncokret1983

Totalno zatišje :D
Kod mene je toliko vruće da mi se nije dalo ni na kupanje ići. 
Inače, sutra bih trebala dobiti M i jutros se pojavio nekakav spotting, najprije crvene potom smeđe boje. Popodne se povuklo. 
Čini mi se da je i ovaj ciklus propao. 
Narančice, ti si na kontinentu ili na obali?

----------


## Narancica000

Suncokret, mozda je impantacijsko krvarenje???
Ja sam na obali Irske :D i temperatura zraka je trenutno 20°C, nema vrucina (koje iskreno ne podnosim)... ova klima mi savrseno odgovara.

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče koke!

Mona super vjesti.
Narančice kod nas ni sad nije 20, sutra 36.

Jagodice jesi živa?
Ives kako si nam ti?

----------


## Anka91

Vece! Mona sad u nove pobjede. Ives kako mucnine?
Narancice kako ti zavidim,saljem pozdrav iz uzarene Slavonije.
Mami kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
Suncokret vibram da M nedode~~~~~~

----------


## Narancica000

*Anka* rado primam slavonske pozdrave  :Zaljubljen: 
Fali meni moja Slavonija, al ne sad po ovim vrucinama  :No-no: 

*Mona* jel stigla M? 

*Mami* kak si nam ti sad, kak se osjecas?

*VUBS* ima li novostiiiiii?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Narancice, voljela bih i ja biti na tvom mjestu  :Smile: 
Ne želim se nadati jer mi je jutros ponovno smeđe, kao čišćenje nakon M.
Zapravo ni ne znam računam li onda jučer/danas 1 dc ili kad baš krene krvarenje ??  :Confused:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 11.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :Naklon: 



 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 61.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Preskace uze: 


 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke, nisam jučer listu učitala jer sam ju mogla učitati tek u 23h navečer, a onda mi nije imalo to smisla.
Suncokret ako ti nije M baš krenula onda mislim da ti to nije 1.dc, ukoliko danas baš krene, pisat ćemo sutra 2.dc ok?

Narancice - nema još M, trebala bi kao danas-sutra jer sam u petak još pila Dupshaston. Joj nadam se da neću dugo čekati...

----------


## Suncokret1983

Može. Javim kad krene.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Aloha!

Mona super za nalaze vidis kak se sve u red dovodi! Sve si blize! 

Ives kaj ima? Novosti nekakve?

Suncokret il nek krene il nek ne krene opce. Nek se odluci!

Mami kak si nam ti?

Narancice 20 kazes ha? Kak to izgleda ne sjecam se.

Ja jucer dobila M. Prek noci sam isla na wc i tak me bol/grc uhvatio da se nisam mogla pomaknuti. Svaki ciklus nekaj novo cisto da nije dosadno hahah.

Pozdravi svima!

----------


## *sunshine*

Pozdrav cure !
Evo i nas malo da vam se javimo, citamo i pratimo ali slabo tipkamo.
Mi smo usli u 22tt (curica), sve je super, napokon prestale mucnine (u prvoj t nisu toliko dugo trajale), 
curka se rita na sve strane i to bas jako,
uzv uredan, sljedeca kontrola tek sredinom 8mj kada se vratimo s go.
Ives, od srca cestitam na maloj mrvici i neka sve bude uredu!!  :Heart: 
I vama ostalim curama zelim da sto prije ugledate svoje *+* !!  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

*Suncokret* ja racunam 1dc kad bas krene jace! 

*Mona* znaam taj osjecaj kad tako nikako da dode a mislis da ces popucati po savovima u nekom trenutku... :Shock: 

*Jagodice* jesi se vratila s mora??? Jel to uranila M ili??

----------


## Suncokret1983

Mona, možeš mi danas računati *1 dc*.
Cure, znate li jel druga faza ciklusa mora uvijek biti ista? Može li jedan mjesec trajati 15 a drugi 16 dana? 
To me zanima jer želim biti sigurna jesam li uopće prepoznala kada mi je bila O.
Sad sam se već i zabrinula da postoji neki problem s obzirom da smo bar 3-4 mjeseca pokrili O i nije se ništa dogodilo...

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!
Suncokret ne mora biti iste duljine.

Ja evo radim još ovak tjedan i go. Čekam m al ovaj mjesec će vjerovatno kasnit kad želim da urani.
E da i gljive me opako napale.

----------


## MonaLi

Suncokret - tako je, ne treba druga faza ciklusa biti ista...  Moze biti i veća razlika, od 12-16 dana je druga faza, neka me netko ispravi ako nisam u pravu. Nisam sigurna. Nemoj brinuti, svaki mjesec su nam šanse 20% tako da je normalno da se neke od nas malo duže moraju truditi  :Smile: 

Narancice - daaaa... Mrzim čekanje!!!!!! Nek vise dođe i bok! Aaaaaa

----------


## Suncokret1983

Mona, hvala na ohrabrenju  :Smile: 
Nisam se previše zbedirala, idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

Cure moze jedna molba!?
Trebala bi link od kud narucujete lh i hcg testice  :Smile:  
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 12.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


 (Ne)čekalice:  :psiholog: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 62.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :pivo: 


 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc 
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro  :Smile:  Moja menga je službeno stigla  :pivo:  Moram kupiti novu kutijicu Clomida  :Wink: 

*Sunshine* - hvala, sretno do kraja i uživaj u svakom danu  :Zaljubljen: 

*Sanjka* - nemam link na poslu sam, ali mislim da na ebayu možeš lako naći, sami upiši pojmove i imaš raznih dobrih ponuda. Možda se netko od cura još javi  :Wink: 

*Jagodice* - pa de si nestala? Kad se ide na more?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ola rodice moje!
Eto me nazad na radnoj jedinici! Jucer sam se fino za kraj godisnjeg porezala po jagodici prsta i dobila na poklon od striceka doktora 4 sava (na zivo). Juhuuu. Hahahha. Al sve je oke, danas vise i ne boli. Malo nezgodno jer je na debelo zamotano. Morat ce decko prati i sude i mene (opet juhuuuu). Nes ti nesrece hahah! I'm getting a sponge bath!!  :lool: 

Narancice, ma to je bio kratki godisnji za iskoristiti. Sad od 27og idemo na moreno i ja sam u modu za odbrojavanje vec mjesec dana hahaha. M je dosla tocno. Ne znam na koji dc ali kak je u mobu pisalo tak je i stigla. 

Suncokret tako i ja. Mi pokrivamo vec nekih 7 mj. I ja sam rekla da cu na jesen vjerojatno do gina da vidim dal me oce poslat na kakvu kontrolu. Iako moram ti reci da je jako puno slucajeva di su oba partnera savrseno zdrava i isto nije islo mjesecima i onda se jednom primilo. Tako ce i nama. Nemoj se bedirati, ipak je to posao, ipak RADIMO bebu. Traje to. Uzivaj u postupku i u nekim malim stvarima u kojima kad beba dode vise neces. Samo se nemoj okupirati crnim mislima. Ja vjerujem da nase bebe biraju nas i da imaju razlog zasto dolaze bas u to i to vrijeme.

Sunshine lijepo da se mucnine smiruju. Vjerujem da svaki zadani udarac "pretrpis" s osmijehom. Jedva cekam da mene moja buduca beba istuce hahah.

Kad smo kod mucnina Ives duso kaxi nam kaj?

Mona, Nivesa? Kaj ima? Kakvo je stanje?

Puse svima!!

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro  Moja menga je službeno stigla  Moram kupiti novu kutijicu Clomida 
> 
> *Sunshine* - hvala, sretno do kraja i uživaj u svakom danu 
> 
> *Sanjka* - nemam link na poslu sam, ali mislim da na ebayu možeš lako naći, sami upiši pojmove i imaš raznih dobrih ponuda. Možda se netko od cura još javi 
> 
> *Jagodice* - pa de si nestala? Kad se ide na more?


http://m.ebay.com/itm/351740866014?_mwBanner=1
Evo ove sam gledala pa cu naruciti jer sam ove lh kupovala na njuskalu i dobre su mi. Samo sto je naravno puno skuplje na njuskalu.

Hvala MonaLi

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* konacno!  :Very Happy: 

*Suncokret* bolje da dode ranije ak vec mora doci, nego da moras cekat danima kad kasni! Jednom sam to dozivjela, preko 60 dana sam cekala i ne bi nikom pozeljela  :Sad: 

*Jagodice* dobro ti ide, godisnji za godisnjim  :Grin: 

A ja, htjela ne htjela zapazila sam svoju O! Iako ne znam koji je dan bila tocno, 3 dana je bilo cervikalne sluzi i odmah potom krenule osjetljive sise... htjela ne htjela znam da bi za oko otprilike 2 tjedna trebala doci M.. ali ne nadam se previse jer nismo bas pokrivali! Mozda jednom u ta 3 "sluzava" dana  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Znas kak se kaze jedan ali vrijedan. Ja od sluzi ni S. I mislim da kod mene u tom sluzavom grmu lezi zec! Hahaha.

----------


## Narancica000

A ne znam, ne mora znaciti ako ne ide van da je nema... u svakom slucaju sve sumnje iznesi ginicu na jesen!!

----------


## MonaLi

> Znas kak se kaze jedan ali vrijedan. Ja od sluzi ni S. I mislim da kod mene u tom sluzavom grmu lezi zec! Hahaha.


Nema to veze, već sam ti jednom napisala... neke žene imaju sluz ali ne mora značiti da izlazi van. Tako je meni gin objasnio...  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa dobro za mene u neznam kojem mj 3 sestre i dr nisu znali spol jer sam nogice u trbuhu drzala skupa stisnute. Tak ni sad ne dam sluzi van jahaha.
Realno to bi mi jos bio najmanji problem. Kamo srece.

Cure jel vi sad po ljeti kad su jake vrucine jace "curite" za vrijeme M?

Mona kaxi kaj? Vidim opet si M nacekavala...

----------


## Suncokret1983

Sanjka, znaš li možda koja je osjetljivost ovih trakica? Ja ih također koristim ali na omotu ne piše.

Narančice, koji je razlog tolikog kašnjenja? Jesi li taj mjesec uhvatila O?
Što se tiče O, meni se dan nakon pika na LH trakici pojavila ovulacijska sluz.
Negdje sam pročitala da je najbolje imati odnos 1 dan prije O. Al to vjerojatno ovisi koliko su spermiji izdrživi :D

Mona, nek ti ovaj ciklus bude uspješan!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola curke!
Ajme koja vrućina. Još 3 dana i go, jedva čekam.
Moja m rani svaki mjesec kad netreba, a sad kad želim da dođe i prođe prije mora, nje nema.

Mona ajd nek je došla kad je već morala.

Ives kako si ti?

Jagodice baš te snašlo, al svako zlo za neko dobro.

A gdje nam je Nivesa?

----------


## Narancica000

*Suncokret* razlog ne znam, ciklus prije toga mi je M dosla na 20dc a sljedeci na 60 i neki dc, pripisujem to stresu jer mi je bilo malo turbulentno razdoblje ...(inace mi je normala 30-35dc) taj dugi ciklus nisam pratila trakicama pa ne mogu sa sigurnoscu reci jeli do O uopce doslo! 

I jos jedna stvar, u vrijeme O imam neopisivu zelju za "keksom" i MM  :lool:  i mislim da nije izmisljen simptom, jer dolje se nekako sve prilagodi, kak bi to fino opisala  :Grin:  - jako godi !

*Mami* nekad imamo osjecaj kao da ju u glavi zakocimo s tim silnim iscekivanjem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka, znaš li možda koja je osjetljivost ovih trakica? Ja ih također koristim ali na omotu ne piše.
> 
> Narančice, koji je razlog tolikog kašnjenja? Jesi li taj mjesec uhvatila O?
> Što se tiče O, meni se dan nakon pika na LH trakici pojavila ovulacijska sluz.
> Negdje sam pročitala da je najbolje imati odnos 1 dan prije O. Al to vjerojatno ovisi koliko su spermiji izdrživi :D
> 
> Mona, nek ti ovaj ciklus bude uspješan!


25 miu je osjetljivost.
Samo dok nadjem link pa saljem od trakica koje su 20 miu osjetljivost.

----------


## sanjka

Evo

http://m.ebay.com/itm/ONE-STEP-30-x-...310?nav=SEARCH

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Evo
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/ONE-STEP-30-x-...310?nav=SEARCH


Hvala! Idući put ću uzeti ove osjetljivije za probu. Zapravo, nadam se da ih neću trebati :D

Narančice, meni je želja za keksom najjača nekoliko dana prije M. Oko O sam potpuno nezainteresirana.

----------


## Narancica000

Meni jos i pred kraj menge  :Smile: 
Kakvi su tebi ciklusi obicno? Redoviti, neredoviti? O redovna?

----------


## Suncokret1983

Već 10-ak godina imam neredovite M. Neki ginekolozi kažu da su policistični/ nalik policističnim jajnicima.
Zadnju godinu ciklusi su 26-35 dana s povremenim anovulacijskim od 50-60 dana. 
Od kraja travnja sam počela pratiti ovulaciju i dvaput sam ju uhvatila.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica!

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala! Idući put ću uzeti ove osjetljivije za probu. Zapravo, nadam se da ih neću trebati :D
> 
> Narančice, meni je želja za keksom najjača nekoliko dana prije M. Oko O sam potpuno nezainteresirana.


Koliko dugo se ceka da stignu??
Kupila sam i kao ocekivana dostava od 26.07.- 02.09.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Helo!

Sanjka mislim da su cure pricale negdje oko 2 tjedna da su cekale al nisam sigurna.

Pa dobro zenske di ste? Skrivate se od sunca? 

Kad smo kod zelje za keksom, meni najjaca pred kraj M i jos par dana. To valjda radi susnog razdoblja kojem M uvjetuje hahaha.

Joj sad kad dodemo na more, onda smo stalno "goli" tj u badicima, onda bi on stalno a ja samo fijaka hahaha

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 13.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~63.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~31.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc 

Odbrojavalice: 


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - evo ja sam tu  :Smile:  Baš si idem kupiti Klomifen, nekako sam vesela danas...
Jedva čekam da krenem  :Smile:  Kak si ti?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Zivjeli klomici,folikulcici, spermici, i bebaci!!

Eto vidis kak sam  :lool:  Blesavo ko uvijek!
Krvarim na sve strane (dobro iz prsta sam samo malo jutros na previjanju) ali ne dam se! Hahaha!
Veselim se tom moru ko malo dijete. Em nisam bila 2 god. em idemo s drustvom!
Prvo na popisu je badic, drugo domaca rakija od marelice XD

P.S. U New Yorkeru imate slatke bikinije, posebno gornji dio posebno donji. 25 i 35 kn (ne znam koji kolko), plavi, crni i bijeli.

----------


## MAMI 2

Gdje nsm je Ives?

Moja m kreće hb, fo mora će proć ono najgore.
Ja bila u kinu s mojim i sekinim klincima i sad odoh peglat.

----------


## Anka91

Ola cure. Vani je pakleno ja neznam sta bi sa sobom. 
Jagodice blago tebi vidim da si sva u euforiji pred more. To mi je najdraze, cisto ti zavidim. Zelim ti ljepo vrijeme a ko zna mozda se nesta i zaljepi na moru se mora hehe. 
Mona drzim fige da ovaj puta upali.
Mami sta ste gledali dobrog u kinu? Ja obozavam ici u kino
Ives javi se?

----------


## MAMI 2

Gledali smo potraga za dorom.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Mi smo na moru, pa ne stignem na forum.
Menga jos nije dosla, trebala je ob
vaj ciklus na 24 dc.
test je spreman u Zg-

----------


## Narancica000

Evo i mene! Hajde *Mami* neka se i tvoja udostojila doci konacno :D 

Ajme *VUBS* bas sam pitala neki dan za tebe!!! Drzim najvece fige  :Very Happy: 

*Anka* gdje si nam ti, nema te  :Smile:  

Cuje li se tko sa Ives? Nadam se da podnosi ove vrucine i mucnine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Tu sam, pratim, ali nikako se javiti.
Hvala narancice sto mislis na mene

A gdje je nivesa?
Nekako mi je visok dc kraj njenog imena

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro! Kava!

Evo bas se i ja pitam za Ives i Nivesu....
Potraga za rodama!

Na moru se mora, haha! Svida mi se to!

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice, ja bi jednu kavicu :D
Kad smo kod moranja, - Mora se i bez mora, da se razumijemo  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Znači "Na moru se mora ali mora se i bez mora"  :Laughing: 
Bravo cure, sve ste rekle  :pivo: 

Mami - nisam shvatila, jel ti krenula M ili? Jel 1.dc ili? Malo sam pogubljena...

----------


## MonaLi

*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 14.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~64.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~32.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## Ives000

Ej curke drage.. di gori  :Smile:  ? ja malo utekla sa foruma. 
Mučnine me ubijaju. 4 kg sam izgubila od povračanja.  :drama:  
Izuzevši mučnina i povračanja dobro osjećam.  S bebicom je sve u redu.  :Zaljubljen:   I napreduje kako treba. Samo neka tako nastavi i moje srce je mirno i zadovoljno. 
Nadam se da će uskoro popustit bljuckanje pa ću vam se 
moći i češće javljati. Pratim vas i navijam da što prije postanete mamice i da osjetite ove čari bljuckanja.  :Grin:  Šaljem svima puse.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives  :grouphug: 
Razmisljaj pozitivno, kad mucnine popuste nebudes morala paziti kolko jedes posto startas s minusom na kilazi! Pa bus uzivala u hrani! A do tad evo ja cu papati za tebe  :Wink: . A sigurna sam da nisam jedina. Jaka si ti sve bus ti to zdurala i poslje se smijala tome!

----------


## Anka91

Narancice tu sam,ubila me vrucina ovih dana nisam znala sta bi sa sobom. 
cure zanima ne kako vase trakice funkcioniraju ja stalno pijem puno tekucine sad od kako je vruce i nikako da ulovim O stalno mije bas svjetla druga crtica

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure moje citam vas cijelo vrijeme, ali slabo tipkam. Ubila me ova vrucina. A i sad kako ne radim sam malo vremena u kuci za laptopom. Nadam se da ste mi sve ok.  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - ne smiješ piti bas prije nego piškis... Mora proći par sati. Tako su meni rekli, znaci nista ti ne znaci ako se nalijes vode i odeš na wc... Pij puno prije pa drži dok ne dođe vrijeme za trakicu  :Smile:  
Ali bas da ti je skroz svijetla je čudno.  Na koji dc si radila?

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives*♡ brzo ce proci pa ces uzivati u drugim carima trudnoce  :Smile: 

*Anka* ajde neka si se vratila malo... 
Jel vam sada osvjezilo? Cula sam da se temperatura planira prepoloviti  :Wink: 
Sto se tice trakica, LH peak sam ulovila 2 sata nakon budjenja (jer mi je vecer prije opasno potamnila pa se nisam mogla strpit do popodne) i pila sam vode prije piskanja, a vjerojatno velika koncentracija hormona bila... e sad, to je moje iskustvo no ne mora znaciti da ce svakome tako biti. Neka se javi netko sa vise iskustva... ali inace sam piskila po preporukama iskusnijih u cca 15h i ponovo oko 20h, barem 2 sata prije piskanja nista nisam pila, pocela odmah poslije menge na mozda 6dc a LH peak sam imala tek na 19dc.

----------


## Narancica000

*Chiara* kak si nam ti? Ima sto novoga?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Anka mozda O tek treba stici? Vidim da ti je 16dc.

Chiara draga kaj ima kod tebe? Kak se razvija tvoja situacija?

Narancica koja si ti faza?

VUBS jel nema tamo na moru neka ljekarna? Zelim ti da se vratis i popiskis debele stupice!!

Nivesa jaaaavi seeee...

Mona kaj ima?

Mami kak si ti? Kaj se kod tebe desava?

Meni jucer kao prestala M jos mi cudno kao 5dc al reko valjda od antibiotika. Kad jutros evo je opet! Igra se skrivaca samnom!

----------


## CHIARA...

Ima li jos kavice?  :Smile: 
Bila sam danas na konzultacijama. Poceli su sa postupcima pa je doktor rekao da ako dobijem M kroz par dana da mozda jos imam sanse do kraja ovog mjeseca obaviti inseminaciju, a ako ne onda u 9 mj kad se vrate s godisnjeg. Na utz se vidi da je O bila iz lijevog jajnika koji me je i bolio, samo ne zna kad je O bila.
Narancice kako je u Irskoj, koliko ste vec tamo?
Jagodice bas te zeza ta M, ali barem kad budes isla na more je nece biti.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodice* u fazi sam cekanja M. O je prosla, ak M ne dode do kraja mjeseca onda pravim test iako sumnjam, jer nismo bas bili aktivni u pokrivanju...

*Chiara* bolje nego u Hrvatskoj... nazalost!  :Sad: 
Suprug radi, i zivimo i vise nego dobro, stedimo i tak.
Malena krece u preeschol na jesen pa cu i ja potrazit neki part-time poslic. Sretni smo, zivi zdravi - sto mi treba vise? ♡

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara- držim fige da M dođe sto prije ako bas mora doci  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chiara nadam se da ces uhvatiti ovaj mj, ali ako ne, nemoj biti tuzna. Odpartijaj ovo ljeto jer ko zna kad ces opet moc hahah. Sve si blize svojoj bebici. Kaj se tice M znas kak to ide, pisni test pa bu dosla! Samo pitaj Monu!

Narancice a di nije bolje nego kod nas, bas, nazalost!

Mona kaj ima? Jel se piju klomici? Kak ti "padaju"?

E cure nemojte me  :oklagija:  al ja moram pitat, jel ima medu nama Pokémon trenerica?  :lool:

----------


## MAMI 2

I napokon godišnji!

Moja m me malo zaj....
Jučer spotinga ali malo, a od sinoć ništa.

Ives bitno da je bebolina ok, a ti ćeš izdržat nekako.

----------


## Anka91

Mislim da cu sad malo odustat od trakica vec duze vrijeme pratim O i obicno bude 20dc a posto sam sad pocela pit kapi mislila sam da ce mozda to sta promjeniti pa ce uranit ali izgleda da je sve isto.
Narancice bome temp se dobrano srozala nemozes bez vestice bit u kuci
Chiara zelim ti srecu u postupku!
Jagodice ko je taj pokemon hehe ja sam ih obozavala gledati. Vidim da je sad euforija oko igrice al neznam nista o tome

----------


## Narancica000

> E cure nemojte me  al ja moram pitat, jel ima medu nama Pokémon trenerica?


Evo nemam pametnijeg posla  :lool: 
Ali neki dan dok sam trcala vidim lika kak ide prema meni i mobitelom snima okolo, bila sam uvjerena da snima okolis (iako mi nije bilo jasno zasto jer nije nesto divan dio grada), medjutim kasnije sam shvatila da je zapravo samo trazio svoje ljubimce ... smjesno mi je to, i zapravo ogromno gubljenje dragocjenog vremena! 

*Anka* bitno je da se O dogodi, a sad jel tjedan prije ili kasnije nije tolko bitno ako ju vec ulovis i nadajmo se dobro pokrijes ... meni su isto te trakice dosadile uhh !

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 15.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:     :Kiss: 


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~65.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~33.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc 

Odbrojavalice:   :Wink: 


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

Sorkač cure, preko moba sam danas  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - sutra počinjem sa prvim Klomicem, dobro da je vikend, nekako mi tesko pada kad sam na poslu a glava boli :/ kak si ti? Jel to ti loviš Pokemone pa pitas?  :Razz: 

Cure morala sam ovako učitati listu, bolje ista nego nista kaj ne?  :Smile:

----------


## marle

Jutro cure! Kavica za sve  :Coffee:  Kako ste? Kod mene evo M prošla prije par dana i sad se sprema akcija  :Grin:  Idem čitati zaostatke, nisam bila na netu zadnjih dana..

----------


## Anka91

Jutro koje vrijeme najrade nebi ustala iz kreveta.
Marle samo naprijed.
Mona cim sam vidla listu pomislila sam kako odgovara danasnjem danu. Neka je ona tu nekad se pogubim u danima sva sreca na listi.
I sretno s klomicima

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Marle samo vrijedno  :utezi: 

Anka istina kaj narancic kaze nemoj se opterecivati s tim koji dan pada O u odnosu na proslu. To varira. Ak uhvatia peak to ti je bitno.

Mona, ja sam Pokémon generacija, odrasla sam uz Ash-a, Misty i Brocka. Divna vremena kad smo se pislije crtica nasli vani na klupici i prepricavali si epizodu. Blazeno doba dok su komp i internet bili povlastica. Slusali smo walkmane i discmane, igrali nintendo i puhali u diskete kad "zbrejka"
To je sve kaj cu reci po pitanju hvatanja pokica  :lool:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - Haha dobro kažeš,lista je u skladu s vremenom  :Smile: 

Tko je taj Pokemnom? Jagodicaaaaa Haha joj i ja sam ta generacija  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro curke... meni danas dupla kava ako moze  :spava: 
Osjecam se tako iscprljeno i umorno, da ne znam sto bi sa sobom. A obecala svojima praviti pizze  :drama: 
Dan je bas za ne izaci iz kreveta. Jos mi neka probadanja nisko u trbuhu, sto mi uopce ne sluti na dobro  :Sad:  uhh uvijek nesto! Pms sluzbeno zapoceo  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancica, naruci im pizze i ostani u krevetu. Reci da pecnica ne radi, budi kreativna hahah.

VUBS ima kakvih novosti? Kad se vracas?

Mami kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Zaboravila sam vam ovo napisati, a vezano uz "dane kad nam se hoce"!
Nocas sanjam IVICU KOSTELICA!! U nekom poluerotskom snu, ono nesto kao pipamo se kod mene u kuhinji al skroz obuceni!  :Laughing: 
Ono WTF?! Niti sam ga jucer vidjela tipa na telki ili negdje, niti sam ga IKAD smatrala privlacnim!
Oooo Ivek, Ivek, kad tebi dam da me pipas u kuhinji dok mi decko u dnevnoj sobi tv gleda, to je jasan znak da mi se hoce  :Laughing: 

Ugl. Eto kaj da vam kazem. Dobro valja da je Ivica, da nije Ante!


Go Johnny, go go!

----------


## Ives000

kak ste mogle " Tim Raketa" zanemarit u ovoj prići pokemon. Pa oni su bili glavne face  :Laughing:  


Mona sretno s klomićima. Neka ovo bude pravi pogodak! 

Curke svima vama takoder želim plusiće na testovima.  :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

O jagodice. I ja sam se jednom nasla u klincu na kuhinjskom stolu sa jednim pjevacem hehe da ga neimenujem. Kad sam se probudila tako mi je bilo neugodno. Sva sreca pa mi dragi nije mel gipson pa necita zenama misli.

----------


## MonaLi

Hahahaha Jagodice... Vražićak mali  :Smile:  Anka, zar i ti??  heheh
Meni je krenula sezona sexa, današnji dan smo pokrili  :Smile:  večeras idemo u kino, Tarzaaaan  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Hahahaha Jagodicee  :Laughing:  btw. meni Ivica uopce nije los :D nisi ti luda  :lool: 

Evo ja napravila pizzu, ali presolilaaaaaa ajme hahahahha 
Pa evo bolje da se nisam ustala jutros  :Laughing: 

*Ives* bas falis ovdje  :Grin: 

*Mona*  :Storma s bičem:  nemoj se preforsat :D

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 16.07.2016. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~66.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~34.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  


šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
*

----------


## MonaLi

*Ives* - hvala ti draga  :Kiss:  Nadam se da te pratim u stopu hehe

*Narancice* - imaš pravo, treba čuvati snagu za ključne dane  :Grin: 
Jao sad mi se pizza jede... aaaaa!

*VUBS* - ima li simptoma???

----------


## Anka91

Mona ako kako uspijes pogledati film mi before you ja sam ga neki dan gledala i film je savrsen ali sam prije toga procitala knjigu.   Naravno nikad knjiga nije ko film al neces se pokajat ako ga pogledas.

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice*   :Love:  posalji meni malo pizze!!!!
Nema veze što je slana , ja ću je rado pojesti s guštom.

*MonaLi* samo zamišljaj svoju bebi kako ti dolazi.. 
Misli na tu točkicu koja bude rasla u buši.. puno pomogne i sama vizualizacija. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram na najjaće! 

*Jagidić* i samoj mi je tako... samo ja neznam što mi se potrgalo u glavi..ja opet sanjam sebe i svog muža!  :Laughing:  
Eto... 9 tjedana apstinencije je udarilo u glavu!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Moram priznat da sam prije bila "maštovitija" pa sam imala "afere" s David Gandyem, nekim izmišljenim tipom, 
Čak sam jednom sanjala nekog tipa iz srednje. (Totalno nije moj tip) i sama pomisao da sam bila s njim u snu mi izaziva gnušanje!!!!! Onda mi je bolje da sanjam svog dragog  :Grin:  šta je sigurno, sigurno je. Joj cure de se pokeksajte i za mene....!!!! ' Ko bi rekao da će mi falit nakon onoliko akcije!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - jooooj čitala sam tu knjigu prije cca godinu dana, i gledala sam neki dan film u kinu, jao sto sam plakala.  Čak su i dobro film napravili  :Smile: 
Film sam gledala sa sestričnom, moj dragi to nikad nebi gledao Hehe

Ives - imas pravo... I često to zamišljam, ali samo neka dođe do toga bit ce mi jos draže  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Joj i ja sam prolila suza i na knjigu i na film. Ni moj dragi nije gledo kaze nisu te limunade za njega.

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* :Trči:  :kuhar:  istog trena saljem!! Nemoj mi jecmenac poslat  :Grin: 

*Anka, Mona* nabrijale me na film, jel postoji online???

----------


## Anka91

Imas ga na filmoviti obavezno pogledaj neces se pokajati.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica!

Mona piši 2.dc.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami zao mi je zbog M

Ives Evo ja bum se keksnula ak treba i pozu po tvom izboru!  :lool: 

Mona svaki ciklus vece sanse, zelim ti da vec ovaj popratis Ives

Narancice pa Ivek ovak nije lose graden al nekak...ne znam bas

Anka ko je autor te knjige?

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - nisam Anka ali autor je Yoyo Moyes  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Jutroo! 
E danas se spremam pogledati taj film :D 

*Jagodice* istina, nije nesto kad detaljno promotris  :lool:  al ima ono nesto :Mljac:   :Mljac:

----------


## Ives000

> Jagodice - nisam Anka ali autor je Yoyo Moyes


Ili autorica?  :Grin:  

Nisam pročitala knjigu, ali film ću pogledati kad je tak dobar. Taman lijepo poslije ručka kad se izvalim pred tv. 

Jagodice.. ma nije bitna poza. Samo uživaj!  :mama:  

Mami, što ćeš dalje u vezi štitnjaće?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona duboko se izvinjavam. Prvo sam Ives pitala, onda s nje prebacila na Anku! I opet fulala hahaha.

Cuj Yoyo, to ak ne zapamtim sam izgubljen slucaj!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hej zenske. Pogledala sam taj film prije par dana na filmoviti i jako je tuzan. Pripremite maramice za svaki slucaj. Ja jos uvijek cekam da M dođe.

----------


## Narancica000

Pa Chiara koji si dc? Bas cudno da je nema... kad si zadnji put radila test?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> *Ives* - hvala ti draga  Nadam se da te pratim u stopu hehe
> 
> *Narancice* - imaš pravo, treba čuvati snagu za ključne dane 
> Jao sad mi se pizza jede... aaaaa!
> 
> *VUBS* - ima li simptoma???


simptomi...hmmm...ima nekih
vrti mi se, mucnina...
zapravo ne znam kada cu raditi test, obozavam ovako oslusivati simptome, pa makar i ne bila trudna
ima li jos ovakvih ko ja divljakusa sa simptomima?

evo danas osjecam jajnike...onako cudno, ne kao pred mengu

vidjet cemo...jos tjedan dana cekam

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jesam ja nesto propustila..zasto nije otvoreno novo odbrojavanje?
 :Idea:

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pa Chiara koji si dc? Bas cudno da je nema... kad si zadnji put radila test?


Narancice jos nije vrijeme da dobijem. Zadnja M je bila 25.6. tako da za tjedan dana trebam dobiti. Nadala sam se da cu vec sad dobiti jer rano u ovom ciklusu sam primjetila plodnu rastezljivu sluz i pikanje u jajnicima, na 7DC.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

VUBS svaka ti cast bas si karakter. Ja bi se vec sva zapisala  :Laughing:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ||

----------


## Narancica000

> Narancice jos nije vrijeme da dobijem. Zadnja M je bila 25.6. tako da za tjedan dana trebam dobiti. Nadala sam se da cu vec sad dobiti jer rano u ovom ciklusu sam primjetila plodnu rastezljivu sluz i pikanje u jajnicima, na 7DC.


A da ti pisnes jednoga? Cisto rekreativno  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje moja n me nije iznenadila, skoro pa nismo bilu aktivni jer sam dobila gljivice tak da su dani prošli, pa onda štitnjača i tak.
Ives čekam punkciju 25.8, al bit će kako bude. Prvo sam mislila pazit dok ne vidim kaj je, a onda mislim kaj pazit, ne pazm 5 godina pa nisam trudna. Bur će kako mora biti, netko gore ina plan za mene, pa kakav bude ja ga prihvaćam, ne mogu ništa mjenjat i da hoću.
Uglavnom, pakiram kofere i suta putujemo na moreno.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> VUBS svaka ti cast bas si karakter. Ja bi se vec sva zapisala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ||


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
hvala za vibrice

----------


## Narancica000

> simptomi...hmmm...ima nekih
> vrti mi se, mucnina...
> zapravo ne znam kada cu raditi test, obozavam ovako oslusivati simptome, pa makar i ne bila trudna
> ima li jos ovakvih ko ja divljakusa sa simptomima?
> 
> evo danas osjecam jajnike...onako cudno, ne kao pred mengu
> 
> vidjet cemo...jos tjedan dana cekam


Prijavljujem se! Isto sam divljakusa sa simptomima. Prosli ciklus me kostao zivaca i zivaca. Ovaj zato ne zelim znati ni koji mi je dc  :lool:  
Koji ti je dpo?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cureeeeeeee, vidla sam sluuuuuuz!!!
Pravu pravcatu eggwhite!! Izasla dok sam piskila i ostala visiti dok nisam obrisala! Jos sam ujutro vidla malo krvi, onak ko zilicu, i reko valjda od M jos. Sad si mislim mozda je od O!

Samo se sad popodne nemremo jer mi je mama u posjeti hahaha. Valjda do navecer nebu kasno.
Joooooj a bas sam sad prije puta planirala ne misliti o tome!
Al nisam imala sluz od sijecnja!

I boli me glava, jel vas kad boli glava za vrijeme O?

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice odgovor na pitanje si dobila u vezi autora ja malo palim na guranje hehe.
A sto se tice O ja nikad nemam ama bas nikakvih simptoma i cak sam bila uvjerena da ju ni nemam. Ali trakice mi ju pokazu tako da pojma nemam
Mami uzivaj!
VUBS nece biti novog odbrojavanja dok nebudemo imali nekog sa novim stupicima. Ives je rekla da nebi otvarala odbrojavanje  ,razumljivo nakon svega sto je prosla pa tako da ima nasu punu podrsku.
Cure da vas pitam kako vam se svida ime Aurora ja sam nekako uvjerena da cu imat curicu i da ce se tako zvati. Neznam sta me puklo ali to mi neizlazi iz glave

----------


## Ives000

Ajme... ridala sam na film. Čak sam ga gledala s mužem.  I njemu se svidio. (Voli crni humor)  :Rolling Eyes:   pa si je uspio pronaći više tragi-komičnih scena nego ljubavnih. 
A ja.. pa mogu komotno reći, da i je ovo jedan od potresnijih filmova koje sam pogledala nakon "return to zero" nisam vas poslušala i nisam pripremile maramice tako da sam smoćila pol jastuka. Ali film je... uh! (Sorryte na doživljaju..ali upravo je završio film i morala sam s vama podjelit dojmove. Preporuka svakako (s maramicama)! 

*jagodice* pa to je super.. ma ne brini, nece biti kasno. Samo se vi keksnite navečer, i još ujutro i popodne i navečer i onda lagano... 

"Tarkala je do mora
Rasparčala bluzu
Hitila se u nje
Gre na Palagružu

na palagružu  :mama:  " 

*VUBS*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i tebi draga šaljem vibrice. Sretno! 

*Anka* hvala na podršci i razumijevanju  :Kiss:  
Ime autorice mi je lijepo. Volim kratka imena.

----------


## Anka91

Ives a ja prvo citala knjigu pa sam se isplakala. Pa onda film opet sve ponovo.

----------


## Ives000

:Shock: Baš sam budala.. knjigu imam već mj dana i nikako da ju krenem čitati.  :facepalm:  i sad sam pogledala film i ostala paff!  :Rolling Eyes:  a knjiga je sigurno još deset puta bolja.

----------


## Anka91

Mogu ti reci da je ali je i film super inace budem razocarana kad procitam knjigu pa pogledam film ali ovaj puta nisam

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke  :Smile:  ja danas krenula sa trakicama i jos nema nista značajno, ali trebalo bi kroz 2-3 dana biti, nadam se  :Smile: 
Iako ja nemam sluzi već preko pola godine, ne znam dal da me to brine? :/

Ives drago mi je da ti se svidio film, jos glumi i ženska iz Game of thrones koju obožavam Hehe

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

o kojem se filmu radi? nisam uspjela upratiti
ima li ga u max tv videoteci?
bas bi ga gledala

ives...hvala na vibricama, trudnicke su posebne

anka...hvala na pojasnjenju u vezi novog odbrojavanja

narancice...pojma nemam koji mi dpo...uzasno su mi razlicite, nekada ranije, nekada kasnije
 :štrika:

----------


## Ives000

*Mona*, nemoj brinut zbog sluzi... ja sam je imala svega jednom u prošloj godini. U ovoj nisam imala uopće. A bebica je na putu. Ta sluz uopće nije pravilo. Bitno je da dolje za vrijeme odnosa niste "suhe" tako da "plivaći" imaju na ćem surfat do maternice  :alexis: 

I da.. glumica mi je full simpa! A tek njezin smisao za modu  :Laughing:  

*Vubs*, prićamo o filmu  "Me before you" ili ti po naški 
"Tu sam ispred tebe" :Rolling Eyes:   tople preporuke za film.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ives...hvala  :Very Happy:  
idem ga potraziti
javim dojmove

----------


## MonaLi

Sve ce cure pogledat film, Hehe 

Stavim listu sutra, danas mi je laptop krepo, sutra ide na servis. Ali cu na poslu učitati listu  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 18.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:   :grouphug: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~68.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~36.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Joggler:  :Gumi-gumi: 


 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - hvala, znam da nije pravilo ali možda mi to još više otežava stvar? hmmm Bolje da ne razmišljam previše...
Nadam se da je ovo moj ciklus, ili barem moja godina  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

Mona meni je danas 3 dc.

----------


## Anka91

Kavica dosla ko narucena bas mi treba. Nesta se sve teze budim.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

i ja bi jednu kavu ako moze
dok ova moja dva hahara jos spavaju i dok imam malo mira
 :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Sorry mami, preko moba sam bila i promaklo mi valjda... Stavim sutra 4.dc  :Kiss:

----------


## Ninci

zemske, vi meni falite  :grouphug:  i pijem kavicu sda s vama!
jucer napunila 20tt i presla pola  :Smile: 

na godisnji sam konacno otisla, sve je super za sada, umacem se na moru, lagano surfam i svi sretni. 
puno prasine za plusice, jagodice, ajde da pogodis jucerasnju O.  :Smile: 

mahmah.

(iss, vrijeme turbo brzo prolazi..)

da, najvaznije (osim toga da je sve u redu), cekam(o) curicu, zvati ce se Eli  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutro!

Mona znam tocno kak ti je! Ja sam isto citala sto puta iskustva koja potvrduju da nema veze ak se sluz ne vidi, a isto se opet pitam dal me to koci. Jucer kad sam vidla kak se raszegnulo sam ostala u soku!

Znaci da meni stvarno plodni dani jesu odma nakon O!

Ives, sinoc pokrili a danas ujutro i popodne nebudemo jer radimo, a ne bi bas s prvim koji dode pod ruku  :lool: 

Morat cu pogledat film...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Puno pusica saljem maloj Eli!!
 :grouphug:

----------


## Anka91

Ninci prekrasno ime. Uzivaj te!

----------


## MonaLi

Ninci - joooj kad te slušam jos vise zelim da sam trudna  :Smile:  uzivaj u svakom danu  :Smile: 

Jagodice - ma mozda nije ni toliko bitno ali prije sam je jako puno imala a sada nista :/ to me nervira...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto vidjet cemo sad. Ja sam ju jucer imala. Keksa je bilo jucer i dan prije. Zadnji put u prvom mjesecu smo poceli tocno dan nakon kaj sam vidjela sluz. A po onom kaj sam citala O nastupa nakon sluzi kao.
Tak da sam samo po tome se vodeci sad trebala bit 7mj trudna hahaha.

Sad cemo testirati teoriju....iako si mislim kak to da se sad pojavila. Jedino kaj pijem antibiotik, Klavocin. Pa da nije s tim povezano....

----------


## Narancica000

> da, najvaznije (osim toga da je sve u redu), cekam(o) curicu, zvati ce se Eli


Ninciii, znaci - predivno ime! Podsjetilo me na crtic Up. Elie i gosp. Fredricson  :Zaljubljen:  obozavam ga...

----------


## Narancica000

Iiii da, dobro vam jutro  :Smile:  ja nudim vodu s limunom ako je netko za? 
Sinoc me uhvatilo da pogledam kad trebam dobiti, pa sam shvatila da bi to trebalo biti u petak ili subotu.. ne nadam se nicemu a imam i sve simptome pms-a.

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipa...  :mama:  

Ninci, ajmeeee vec 20tt???Pa kad prije???Kak je meni to proletilo. Samo napredujte i cuvajte se. I lijepo te vidjeti opet ovdje medju nama . Lijepo se provedi na godisnjem  :Love:  Pusa maloj curi predivnog imena!  :Zaljubljen:  

**sunshine**,*Tajci* kako ste vi curke? 
*Narancice*,*Mona,Jagodice* i svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram na najjaće  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* jesi li mozda, ovo potam cisto informativno :shy: , popiskila LH trakicu kad si dobila pozitivan bhcg?
Bas me zanima jel pravilo da uz rast bhcg raste i LH.

*Mona* kolko vec pijes klomice? Kad ocekujes O? Znam da ti obicno bude oko 10dc jel tak? Kad ides na uzv? 

*Jagodic* pokrivajte jos danaas i onda odbrojavanjee  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ives hvala na vibricama! Cujem da su trudnicke specijalne haha.

Narancica ma taman jedan ciklus kad sam rekla necu UOPCE o tome misliti idem na more tulumariti, bas taj ciklus budem sluzava! Bome svemir ima smisao za humor...
Al si sve mislim mozda je povezano s klavocinom...na neku foru.

Ugl pokrivamo standardno. Nemres se keksnut a ne pokrit pa jedno dode s drugim haha.

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - meni je danas treća tableta, i da moje O su dosta rano pa lovim trakicama od jucer  :Smile:  uglavnom mi O bude 10.-11.dc nisam sigurna kad nemam klasične FM, idem tek 5 dana nakon zadnje tablete :/ 
Koji je tebi dpo? Jesi lovila ovulaciju ili?

----------


## CHIARA...

Evo i mene na kavi. Jagodice i meni ovaj mjesec sluzi ko u prici i to bas one dugačke, rastezljive ko bjelanjak. I inace je imam, ali ovaj mjesec je ima nesto vise. Ne znam koliko je bitno da je ima. Anka sta ima kod tebe? Vubs kad ce test?
Narancice a da piskis test? Ja necu jos, mislim da cu uskoro dobiti jer me sve boli.
Mona vibram da klomici ucine svoje.
Ives jel uzivas? Jel se stanje s kosom popravilo sad u trudnoci? Kazu da se trudnice proljepsaju pa me sad zanima ima li sta istine u tome?
Ninci ime mi je super, pocinje kao moje ime.  :Smile:  
Latice, Nivesa javite se. Valjda ima kakvih novosti.

----------


## Ives000

> *Ives* jesi li mozda, ovo potam cisto informativno :shy: , popiskila LH trakicu kad si dobila pozitivan bhcg?
> Bas me zanima jel pravilo da uz rast bhcg raste i LH.
> 
> *Mona* kolko vec pijes klomice? Kad ocekujes O? Znam da ti obicno bude oko 10dc jel tak? Kad ides na uzv? 
> 
> *Jagodic* pokrivajte jos danaas i onda odbrojavanjee



Jesam.. testna crta je pokupila skoro svu farbu.. tako da se kontrolna jedva vidi. Evo slikice http://tinypic.com/r/10xapl0/9

----------


## 1latica

Cure, evo me kratko, pa idem prespavati današnji dan.
Jučer 11dpt sam imala + na testu, 12dpt jutros -, beta negativna  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Ives, film je extra i meni se svidio jakooo, mazi trbuščić i uživaj!!
Mona sretno s Klomidom, da nam javiš debele stupiće  :Very Happy: 
Jagodice, bravo za pl. sluz i akciju u pravo vrijeme, da nas obraduješ uskoro.
Ninci, i meni je ime  :Heart: 
To je sve što sam upamtila da ste tipkale. Sretno svima.

----------


## Ives000

*Chiara*, ne znam koliko sam se proljepšala.. lice mi je puno prištića ko u pubertetu. Kosa manje opada ali je situacija i dalje kritična. Ne znam kak bude bilo kad rodim.  Sve me strah! Budem nosila zurku  ko Duško Lokin  :Grin:   ( da nije tragično bilo bi komično  :Laughing: ) 
Ma sva sam u banani! Vjerojatno od silnog povračanja. 
Ali bitno da mi moj dragi kaže da sam mu najljepša!  :Zaljubljen:  
Kakva je kod tebe situacija? 

*Latice* draga, jako mi je žao  :Sad:   Grlim te najjaće  :Love:

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives*To si jos tamo na pocetku radila??

*Jagodice* isto isto se osjecam! Cijeli ciklus sam bila smirena i bas me bolilo briga u kojoj sam fazi, medjutim jucer me frendica koja jedina zna da "radimo" na bebi onak bocnula kak bi na godinu u ovo vrijeme mogla s malom bebom se druskat, neka jeza me prosla.. ali ugodna! I navecer pogledam u menstrualni k. i evo me opet par dana pred mengu hahaha. Al ovaj put su sanse jako male jer nismo bili bas aktivni... al opet, znamo sve kak su mucni ovi dani! 
I da, uzimas li kakav probiotik? 
*Mona* nisam lovila O al bi rekla da je bila negdje oko 20dc jer su bili sluzavi dani  :Grin:  znaci da bi mi M trebala doci na 34 dan (subota), tak mi obicno bude...

*Chiara* iskreno, nemam nikakav feeling da se kod mene nesto dogadja.
Ali ti si rekla da ti se cinilo kao da je O 7dc, do sad bi trebala biti lijepa pozitiva ak pisnes jednoga.

*Latice* zao mi je!  :Sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

Latice zao mi je.  :Love:  bit ce, nemoj gubiti nadu. Moja prijateljica Latica je 2mj trudna, godinu dana su se trudili...
Ives meni kosa manje sada opada nego prije. Valjda su vitamini za kosu i b vitamini ucinili svoje. Dermatologica mi je preporucila vitaminski sampon od ducraya anaphase protiv opadanja kose, 95kn kosta, 5 min se drzi na kosi pa se onda ispere. Mozda da probas?
Narancice, spomenula sam gin da me probadalo 7dc, a on kaze da je to prerano za O, pa sad ne znam.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Latice draga saljem ti zagrljaje. Ako ti se neda nikoga gledati zavuci se u krevet i spavaj, to je tvoje pravo. Ako ti se place, isplaci se. Doci ces na svoje. I proci ce te te lose emocije koje sad osjecas. A do tad olaksaj si kolko mozes! Drzi se draga i hvala na lijepim zeljama!

Ives super mi ova tvoja slika! Koda trakica vice: Pozor! Pozor! Trudnica!!
Da Dusko Lokin  :Laughing:  
Pitaj u ljekarni za sampon Fitoval. Mojoj mami dr preporucila kad joj je u T kosa pocela padati! 

Narancice popila sam od kad sam na antibiotiku 2 ona vocna b-aktiva od 3dl. I jela pahuljice s jogurtom. Ne znam dal je baktiv probiotik....

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice* da, to sam radila par dana nakon prvog pozitivnog testa! Baš me zanimalo kako bi izgledala jer su mi curke ovdje rekle da bi i lh trebala biti pozitivna. Na kraju eto..  procjenite same jer ja ne znam šta je to  :Laughing:  

Chiara, Latice.. ne usudim se ništa stavljat od kemikalija sad u prvom tromjesečju.
Kasnije se budem raspitala. 
 Chiara super da ti se poboljšalo.  :Very Happy:   Javljaj rezultat

----------


## Narancica000

Bolje ista nego nista *Jagodice*... ja inace od antibiotika dobijem gljivice, pa obavezno uzimam probiotik. Al moras pazit da ga ne uzimas par sati prije i par sati poslije atb. 

*Ives* slika je mrak!  :lool:  ovako sta nisam jos vidjela haha

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 19.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :gaah: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~69.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~37.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Storma s bičem: 


 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MonaLi

*Mami* jutro, hvala na kavici  :Smile: 

*Nivesa* - jaaaaavi se  :Smile: 

*marle* - kakvo je stanje? Ti si negdje sada oko ovulacije?

----------


## Anka91

Mami vidim bila si vrijedna jutros. Nadam se da ima jos kave?
Latice jako mi je zao.
Chiara kod mene ti je sad neko stanje mira, trudimo se sve pokrit ali neforsiramo ako nista ne upali u 10 mj idemo dalje na pretrage pa ce mo vidjeti

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Evo i mene!

Nemam nis pametno za rec hahaha! Hvala na kavi!!

Stvarno di je Nivesa? Vec se sekiram polako...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E da sad sam se sjetila! Jucer me random stricek s kojim sam 2 put pricala u lokalnoj birtiji pipnuo po trbuhu i pito da sto sam se napuhala da nemam kakve novosti!!

Znaci u nazad mjesec dana to je 3 osoba!! Dobro ovaj jedan frend je samo reko "skembica" al kad sam se pogladila je promjenio izraz lica pa sam brzo objasnila da sam se rodila s njom.

Kaj najbolje na istoj sam kilazi godinama...wtf...

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodić - imaš isti problem kao i ja, moraš promijeniti prehranu, nešto ti ne odgovara očito.
Ja od kad pazim nemam toliko napuhan trbuh više...
malo zguglaj kaj bi smjela jesti pa probaj. Ja moram izbjegavati paradajz, papriku, grah, brokule... joj ma hrpu toga.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Kak si saznala kaj ti ne odgovara? To sam si vec mislila da nekaj moram izbacit al ne znam kaj....

Inace imam 55kg na cca 165 cm. I na to takav trbuh, zgledam ko stenci kad su mali s okruglim trbuhom XD

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam se promatrala nakon određene hrane, recimo nakon sataraša sa umirala, kad god je paradajz u bilo kakvom obliku isto. Čak i tjestenina ako pretjeram, uglavnom male porcije i treba puno žvakati prije gutanja. I tako sam istraživala koja hrana ne napuhuje i to sam jela. Pomoglo je  :Smile:  isto smo građene, samo ja sam 159cm i 50kg, ali trbuh mi napuhan bio stalno. Užasan osjećaj

----------


## Narancica000

Cure moje  :grouphug: 
Jesam ja jedina kojoj se nije svidio film?
Ma zapravo nije on tako los, isplakala sam dusu ali isto tako sam bila ljuta sto sam ga gledala. Mjesavina emocija me prevladala  :lool:  
Takvi filmovi se ne gledaju u PMS- u. Moj zakljucak!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

evo, ja upravo pogledla film
i ja sam se isplakala, ali nadala sam se sretnom zavrsetku
kad ono nista

----------


## MonaLi

Meni je bilo ok gledat film jer sam znala kako će završiti... na knjigu sam već cmizdrila  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali bome sam plakala i na filmu... i u kinu se samo čulo puhanje nosa i šmrcanje  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 20.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :Teletubbies: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~70.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~38.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :alexis: 


 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo.
Kavica i slani pozdravi!

----------


## MAMI 2

I ja sam stalno napuhana, i stvarno je iritantno,  a ne mogu skužit kaj mi smeta. Planiram otić na testiranje.

----------


## tocekica

Hej, odlučila sam da je vrijeme da Vam se pridružim. Danas mi je 18. DC.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

dodje ta napuhanost s godinama, 40-a je blizu
 :Smile: 

jutro svima
ja jos uvijek cekam i osluskujem....vec sam samsa sebi dosadna
 :Grin:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

tocekica, dobro nam dosla
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MonaLi

Joj a tek kak sam sad od Klomifena napuhana, ko balon... već 2-3 dana  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tocekica - dobro došla  :Smile:  stavim te sutra na listu. Koliki su ti inače ciklusi?

----------


## tocekica

@MAMI 2 jesi li probala uzeti neki probiotik (ne jogurt nego baš kapsule ili sl.). Možda nije stvar u hrani nego u crijevnoj flori.

----------


## tocekica

ciklusi su mi 28-29 dana, ali pošto uvijek dok smo pokušavali, vjerojatno zbog stresa, bili su i do 34 dana.

----------


## MonaLi

> ciklusi su mi 28-29 dana, ali pošto uvijek dok smo pokušavali, vjerojatno zbog stresa, bili su i do 34 dana.


Ma dobro, to je sve ok dok ima ovulacije  :utezi:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

VUBS pa daj pisni test pa onda slusaj hahaha! Jesam ja luda il tebi 2 tjedna kasni?! Kaj nisi tam napisala da treba stic 24dc? Il je to trebalo biti 34? A i u tom slucaji dobrano kasnis!

Tocekica dobro nam dosla....vidis to ti nije losa ideja neke kapsule mozda...
Ja si popijem pivu i onda sam ko u 7mj trudnoce hahah.

Mona kak utjecu klomici? Kad ti je fm? Da znam dal stignem popratiti prije puta.

Mami javi kakvo je more! 

Ima ko kakvog poznanika da vozi taxi u Novalji?  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Ajme curke samo da se javim....jos cekam m. Ni 13 dan nakon dufastona je nema....

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

*nivesa*...stvarno? meni je uvijek na dufostonima/dabrostonima dolazila uredno
jesi bila kod ginica?
ja bi otisla

*jagodice*...jedan ciklus je na 24 dc, drugi na 44dc
ovaj je trebala doci na 24.dc
sad ce testic, jos malo...

----------


## Anka91

Tocekica dobro dosla. 
VBUS daj pisni makar nama za dusu. 
Jagodice, mami neki dan je dr Oz imo emisiju o nadutosti al nisam gledala sta kaze vidjela sam samo najavu. Malo proguglajte. Ja isto imam stomacic,vise je to ko salo  trebala bi malo vjezbat al to mi bas mrsko. A napuhana budem kad popijem u danu vise kava i kad jedem grozde

----------


## MonaLi

*Jagodić* - FM mi je u ponedjeljak, iako ovulaciju očekujem sutra/prekosutra  :Cekam:  Tak je bar inače na klomićima... Kad ti krećeš na put?

*VUBS* - možda nisam popratila, ali zakaj još nije testić pao?  :Smile: 

*Nivesa* - a jesi radila test? Mislim vjerojatno jesi? Meni je jednom došla 10-i dan od Duphastona... ali baš 13... hmmm

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesaaaa! Zabrinula sam se za tebe! Vidim ti imas trganje zivaca. Ponavljam pitanja od cura, jesi kaj pisnula, jel ides ginu uskoro?

Jaoooo VUBS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. A jel osjecas kaj? Ajde podjeli s nama, bas me zanima dal si kaj "cula" za vrijeme osluskivanja

Mona taman da te popratim. Ja putujem u srijedu ujutro. Za tjedan dana u ovo doba cu biti na moru (aaaaaaah).

Nas 6ero + prtljaga + speceraj koji odma moramo kupiti + pes + cinjenica da nemamo organiziran prijevoz od busa do kuce = partej tajm!!

----------


## tocekica

Jagodice imaš u Novalji taxi. Mislim da možeš rezervirati online taksi na stranicama taxi novalja i koliko vidim auto je za više od 6 osoba. duplo skuplji nego taxi u zg-u.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma ima ih da vec sam gledala al ispada nas 6ero 40kn svako za cca 10 min voznje. Nazalost mislim da nece bit druge opcije. 
Reko mozda neciji nono razvozi lubenice pa nas po jeftinoj tarifi prepelja  :lool: 
Ko nam kriv kad smo furesti!

Cure di ste?

----------


## 1latica

Cure, hvala vam svima na podršci   :grouphug: 
Idući mjesec idem opet u postupak, pa vam se ne mogu pridružiti.

Držim fige za punooo stupića i novih odbrojavanja  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

> dodje ta napuhanost s godinama, 40-a je blizu
> 
> 
> jutro svima
> ja jos uvijek cekam i osluskujem....vec sam samsa sebi dosadna


Tocekice dobro došla!

 Cure more je super, imamo debeli hlad na plaži tako da možemo biti cijeli dan, za djecu milina.


Too ti mene malo zaj...,,?
Meni su tek 23!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

da, da kao i meni...isto smo godiste
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

> da, da kao i meni...isto smo godiste


To je samo broj!
Stvarno sam stala na 23, čak se svake godine osjećam sve mlađe!
Samo nem pojma od kud mi sjede, borice neke a ja sve mlađa!

----------


## marle

> *marle* - kakvo je stanje? Ti si negdje sada oko ovulacije?


 :Bye:  curke! Da, sad nekad bi trebala biti ovulacija (ne pratim ju trakicama pa ne znam točno kada bude), ali nismo sve bas pokrili. Ipak nadati se mogu, ne samo da mogu nego i hoću  :Smile: 

Ja sam isto pogledala film, mene je priča podsjetila na film Miris žene s AlPacinom. Svidio mi se je, ali moram priznati da meni maramice nisu trebale, par suza sam samo pustila  :Smile:  Imate još kakav film za preporuku?

----------


## marle

*vjeujem u bolje sutra* i *Mami* ja sam prestala brojati godine nakon što sam došla do 30. Primijetila sam kada me netko pita koliko imam godina nikad ne znam odmah reći, moram računati koja je godina i kad sam ja rođena  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *vjeujem u bolje sutra* i *Mami* ja sam prestala brojati godine nakon što sam došla do 30. Primijetila sam kada me netko pita koliko imam godina nikad ne znam odmah reći, moram računati koja je godina i kad sam ja rođena


I koliko imaš?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja sad isto brojim ali ne godine nego da mi je negdje oko 30og cca 10dpo pa da bi si kupila jedno ono pakovanje od 2 testa. Da se ne oblokavam trudna  :Laughing:  

Latice svu srecu u postupku!!

----------


## marle

> I koliko imaš?


32  :Laughing:  moj mozak valjda ne može prihvatiti da sam prevalila 30

*Jagodice* samo ti kupit test, prije ili kasnije budeš piškila  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

je istina je...i ja nakon 30. ne znam napamet. neki dan sam skužila da imam 34 jer smo proslavili 6. rođendan moje A...a rodila sam je s 28. a bila sam sigurna da imam 33  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Nivesa pa to je stvarno bas cudno a da probas pisnit testic ako nisi vec?

----------


## MAMI 2

> 32  moj mozak valjda ne može prihvatiti da sam prevalila 30
> 
> *Jagodice* samo ti kupit test, prije ili kasnije budeš piškila


Pa ti si juniorka!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jagodice opusti se i uživaj, na 10 dpo ako bude - onda ćeš se samo živcirat i mislit kaj ak je prerano i btinut dok ne dođe (nedaj Bože), opusti se, popij nekaj i uživaj. Ako si trudna ništa neće biti. Kolike alkoholičarke i narkomanke rode zdravu djecu.

----------


## MonaLi

Večer  :Smile: 
Pokrila sam i današnji dan, trakica mi je dosta tamna danas pa se nadam da ce sutra biti ovulacija  :Smile:  jedino me brine kaj mi je prošli put PIK trajao od navečer i ujutro ga nije bilo... Crtica svijetla bila. Jel to prekratko?

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona nije, pik imaš obično jedan dan. Bar mislim.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ali ja sam jucer ulovila oko 20h stvarno skoro PIK a u 22h je bilo već svijetlo... I jutros svjetlije :/ 
Mislim do ovulacije ce doci ali me brine tako kratak pik jer to govori o kvaliteti ovulacije... Aaaaaaa!!!

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Da, ali ja sam jucer ulovila oko 20h stvarno skoro PIK a u 22h je bilo već svijetlo... I jutros svjetlije :/ 
> Mislim do ovulacije ce doci ali me brine tako kratak pik jer to govori o kvaliteti ovulacije... Aaaaaaa!!!


Možeš li mi, molim te, pojasniti ovo? 
Ako je navečer crtica za nijansu svjetlija i sutra navečer je nema, znači da nije bilo ovulacije?
Ja nisam nikada imala baš jednako tamno, već mi se uvijek dan nakon gotovo jednako tamne crte pojavi O sluz i probadaju me jajnici. 14-16 dana nakon dobijem M. 
Jel moguće da ovulacije nije ni bilo??

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo, kavica!

----------


## MonaLi

> Možeš li mi, molim te, pojasniti ovo? 
> Ako je navečer crtica za nijansu svjetlija i sutra navečer je nema, znači da nije bilo ovulacije?
> Ja nisam nikada imala baš jednako tamno, već mi se uvijek dan nakon gotovo jednako tamne crte pojavi O sluz i probadaju me jajnici. 14-16 dana nakon dobijem M. 
> Jel moguće da ovulacije nije ni bilo??


Ako si radila test navečer i bio je skoro LH pik, a ponovila si test tek drugo veće onda je moguće da samo nisi ulovila jednake nijanse crtice ali ovulacija je vjerojatno bila.
Ja sam prošli ciklus navečer ulovila PIK a ujutro je crtica bila svijetla, na UZV mi se vidlo da je ovulacija bila taj ciklus. Tako da nemaš brige ali bilo bi dobro da odeš na UZV nakon ovulacije da vidiš ima li žutog tijela... To ti je najsigurniji pokazatelj, iako je uvijek upitna kvaliteta ovulacije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona ma na hormone ti utjece i doba dana. U svako doba se luci vise ili manje nekog hormona. A ko sto se ne preporuca piskiti LH prerano mislim da utjece i ako piskis prekasno.
Ja te pratim i uvijek si pozitiva kad ides po klomice i onda se oko O sva stresiras. Znas i sama da ti je stres neprijatelj! Mislim da ces ti u kucnoj radinosti jako tesko odrediti kvalitetu O, a vidim to te najvise muci!
Sjeti se kolko si htjela samo imati ovulacije i kak si rekla nama da smo sretne kak ovuliramo (istina).
Ovulacija je tu! Svaki ciklus je sansa sve veca. Vec sam ti rekla taman da si krenula od 1% (a nisi) doci ces do 100%.

Zato pliz draga nemoj sama sebi bit neprijatelj i TOLKO analizirati! Znam da ti je tesko i da je najteze opustiti se ali probaj! O kakva je da je nemozes ju sad promjeniti.
I na kraju se sjeti nase Ives i njenog folikula.
Ajmo sad 5 puta duboko udahnut!! Odma!  :lool:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jagodicabobica odlična si!  :Klap: 

Mona, kako se može saznati kvaliteta ovulacije? Folikulometrijom? Koliko dana nakon O? Imam li pravo na taj pregled kod soc. ginekologinje?

----------


## tocekica

Jutro  :Coffee: .

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - ma ljubavi moja  :Zaljubljen:  Bome si me oraspoložila, kao i inače  :Smile: 
Imaš pravo, došla sam do ovulacije i to je velika stvar, mogu se samo nadati ovom ciklusu a planiram i provjeriti kakva je bila ovulacija, za svaki slučaj  :Smile:  Možda su samo trakice loše heheh Ljubim te zbog ovog posta  :Kiss:  Treba razmišljati pozitivno  :Smile: 

Suncokret - ovulaciju možeš provjeriti tako da vadiš progesteron 7 dana nakon ovulacije. I onda iz nalaza vidiš kakva je bila ovulacija. (Sad točno ne znam vrijednosti). Folikulometrijom možeš samo vidjeti da li je došlo do ovulacije, ne vidi se kakva je bila. Imaš pravo na taj pregled, bitno da se naručiš nakon ovulacije i na uzv se vidi žuto tijelo ako je bila ovulacija. Sad ne znam kakav je tvoj doktor, ja idem privatno jednom mjesečno da provjerim. Ali nazovi svog gin i pitaj za svaki slučaj

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami super mi je kak me umirujes, kolke alkoholicarke i narkomanke su rodile! Hahahahahahaha  :Laughing:  Legendarno!
Ma necu se ja tolko stresirat radi minusa. Znam sebe i veci stres ce mi biti razmisljati o tome da li jesam ili nisam. Inace ne piskim testove vec 4mj. Cekam M svaki put i sjedim na rukama. 
Zato bi uzela 2. Jedan za 10dpo i drugi za 12dpo. I onda ak nis ne uhvatim fino zakljucam cijelu tu pricu u kofer do povratka doma.

Ives ne znam dal nas citas al ak da grlim virtualno! 

Nivesa, novosti?

Suncokret i ti si vidim u analizama  :oklagija:

----------


## tocekica

Mene danas pika jajnik...i učestalo mokrim. Mislim da sam se prehladila zbog klime.

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 21.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~71.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~39.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Joggler: 


 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mona ljubim te! Sve smo mi takve, kad nesto dosegnemo oceno jos. To je tak u ljudskoj prirodi i to je super ali zao mi te gledati da se tak nerviras oko sitnica! Sad budi pozitivna. A ako nedaj boze dode M onda uzmi nalaze pa analiziraj  :Wink: 

Tocekica klima je gadna stvar! Ne znam kad ti je O bila, ovo probadanje mozda nije od klime ^^ ali piskanje bi moglo bit jer je malo rano za nekaj drugo... Drzim fige da iz pikanja nastane mrvica!


Imam ja jednu ideju za sve nas!! 

Kad god smo pod stresom, ili nademo na internetu ili vizualiziramo Will Smith-a u sceni iz filma Bad boys kad je mali u punom sprintu, a kosulja raskopcana vijori oko njega!

Anti-stres tretman  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Mene kad sam pod stresom može oraspoložiti jedino hrana...nikakav frajer (pa ni gospon Smith) nije ni do koljena čipsu.

----------


## Narancica000

> Ja te pratim i uvijek si pozitiva kad ides po klomice i onda se oko O sva stresiras. Znas i sama da ti je stres neprijatelj!


X 
Potpisujem Jagodicu!
Mona, klomici ti pomazu i pod lijecnickim si nadzorom... nemoj dodatno analizirat. Bit ce sve ok, vi svoj posao odradite i u Bozje ruke!   :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Narancica kaj ima kod tebe? Znam da se trudis ne pratiti al eto ak imas kakvih saznanja haha!

VUBS, di  si? Javi se? Jel ima novosti?

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodicee neeemoj na 10dpo pravit test... neznam koliko smisla ima. Pojest ces se ak bude ista sumnjivo a prije je moguce da ce bit negativan jer je rano!!! 

*Tocekica* dobrodosla, i odmah se slazem s tobom  :Grin:  ista nam je utjeha! Nakon M dobijem 2 kg - malo stresa, malo pe em esa xD

----------


## Narancica000

A ja, nije da pratim  :Laughing:  trebam dobiti M sutra ili preksutra...
Sike bole kao obicno pred M i tu i tamo pikanje u trbuhu. Nista posebno... i mislim da je pikanje od prehlade, kao i kod tocekice, jer isto piskim cesce ...

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke, uvijek ste tu kad treba  :Kiss: 
U ponedjeljak sam se ujutro naručila na FM pa ću biti barem malo pametnija  :Smile: 

Jagodice - nemoj piškiti 10dpo, nije ti to mjerilo za ništa, piški 13.dpo :D A zapravo radi onako kako ćeš se ti osjećati najbolje.  :Smile: 

Narancice - sretno ovaj ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Oke oke evo piskit cu tamo oko 12dpo!

Ma znate kaj....necu opce piskiti!! NE-CU!!
Eto momentalna odluka  :Laughing: 
Idem uzivati i ne misliti o svemu tome! Ak uzmem testove sa sobom samo cu na njih misliti!
Idem bez testica!! Konacan odgovor! Ak M zakasni i tak imam ljekarnu blizu!

----------


## tocekica

Jagodice u potpunosti podržavam tvoje NEĆU.

----------


## Narancica000

Jagodice tak treba!! Ionak ti je redovna, ako daj Boze zakasni, imas gdje kupit i potvrdit trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Vidim da nam je na odbrojavanju živo!
Želim svim novim odbrojavalicama izraziti dobrodošlicu kak Bog zapovjeda   :pivo:   ajd živile vi meni, i što prije selile na trudničke teme. 

*Mona*,  al te jagodica nagrdila  :Laughing:  nema joj ravne! 
Ali u pravu je. Nemoj toliko razbijat glavu što i kako. Čak i ako ne uhvatiš lh peak nemoj se razočarat.. jer nekad nam može pobjeć a da ne primjetimo. Zato ti i dragi vrijedno pokrivajte svaki dan. U glavnom.. čekam s tobom lijepe vjesti uskoro  :Love:  

*Jagodice* skoncentriraj se!  Pišaj!!!! Ne kenjaj! Ako je negativan barem ćeš moći pit i tulumarit na moru.
 Ak je pozitivan..onda feštamo bez pive!!!  :Grin:  
Nek ti nepada na pamet držat nas u neizvjesnosti toliko dugo..  :oklagija:

----------


## Ives000

> A ja, nije da pratim  trebam dobiti M sutra ili preksutra...
> Sike bole kao obicno pred M i tu i tamo pikanje u trbuhu. Nista posebno... i mislim da je pikanje od prehlade, kao i kod tocekice, jer isto piskim cesce ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ joj kak frćem prste i na rukama i na nogama!!!!! Nadam se da ćeš pišnuti veliki plusek.  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

A Iveeeees, daaaaaj! Ja nebi piskilaaaaaa  :Laughing: 
Nebum dugo u neizvjesnosti. Ja bi piskila tamo oko 30og ili 1og a M treba ne stici oko 4-5og.
Al necemo vise o meni! Dost je bilo!

Ma ja to Moni malo though love!

----------


## MonaLi

Ives thanks, već sam luda pa imam dane kad paničarim i analiziram ali nekako sam i mirnija nego prije. Imam plan B a to je da dam doktoru R do 9mj da radi kako hoće a ako ne uspije vraćam se u Petrovu na AIH.  I nekako sve lakše podnosim kad sam si napravila svoj plan B  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Evo upravo sam ulovila pravi Peak, ne kužim kak sada ali je  :Smile:  nadam se da ce i ujutro biti tu ali nada se vratila Hehe

----------


## Narancica000

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ joj kak frćem prste i na rukama i na nogama!!!!! Nadam se da ćeš pišnuti veliki plusek.


Hvala draga na vibrama  :Kiss:  puno mi znaci! Ali plusic bi bio ovaj mjesec pravo cudo, jer smo se bas opustili i neznam koliko smo pokrili dan D. Bit ce onako kako treba biti ... 

*Mona* paa zasto bi ujutro bila crtica tu? Mozda ti ujutro vec nastupi O a lh padne...

----------


## MonaLi

Pa Lh PIK bi trebao trajati minimalno 24h kaj ne? Nekim curama traje i po 2 dana... 
Guglala sam i pise da kratak PIK znaci ne kvalitetnu ovulaciju. Mozda bolje da ne guglam previše  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro



> Ali plusic bi bio ovaj mjesec pravo cudo, jer smo se bas* opustili*...


Baš zato.

----------


## tocekica

*MonaLi* nemoj guglati...ja sam proletjela na poslu znanstvene članke(pošto imam pristup preko medicinskog faksa dosta toga mogu dohvatiti) i je
"The LH surges that result in ovulation are extremely variable in configuration, amplitude, and duration."(citiram izvor:Park SJ, Goldsmith LT, Skurnick JH, Wojtczuk A, Weiss G. Characteristics of the urinary luteinizing hormone surge in young ovulatory women. Fertil Steril. 2007 Sep;88(3):684-90. Epub 2007 Apr 16. PubMed PMID: 17434509.). Ako te zanima mogu ti poslati cijeli članak.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica!
Mona tebi jedna rakija da se malo opustiš!
 Kužim da te brine i jače je od tebe i nemožeš ne razmišljati, ali moraš se opustit, tako i tako ne možeš ništa napraviti sada osim se sexati.
Vbus javi se!
Nivesaaaaaaa??

----------


## Anka91

Jutro!
Mona sto se tice guglanja bolje nemoj meni je MM zabranio da guglam kaze ti sve uvjek nades sve najgore.

----------


## Anka91

A jesam pismen svaka mi cast.
Meni ostala jos jedna lh trakica i sinoc prije tusiranja reko idem ju iskoristit kad ono kontrolna i testna iste boje 23 dc e sad nemam vise trakica da vidim sta ce bit al mi ce mo pokrivat pa kako bude

----------


## *sunshine*

> Jutro ekipa... 
> 
> Ninci, ajmeeee vec 20tt???Pa kad prije???Kak je meni to proletilo. Samo napredujte i cuvajte se. I lijepo te vidjeti opet ovdje medju nama . Lijepo se provedi na godisnjem  Pusa maloj curi predivnog imena! 
> 
> **sunshine**,*Tajci* kako ste vi curke? 
> *Narancice*,*Mona,Jagodice* i svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram na najjaće


Jutro cure  :Coffee: 
Ives, evo nas, danas 23+3 tt .  :Smile: 
Curka naša je jako aktivna, 'skače' na sve strane ...
Bili smo na kontroli u ponedjeljak, nažalost imam upalu (gljivice), dobila sam pod terapiju dvije kutije Geonistina,
slao me dr na vađenje krvi (krvna slika i šećer) , to smo obavili, nalazi stigli: šećer uredan , sve uredno,
jedino dr kaže da sam malo slabokrvna da mi je željezo nizak, kaže da jedem i pijem vitamine, da ćemo ponavljati pretragu
i ako i dalje bude nizak da bi me stavio na neke tablete  :neznam: 
Čekam iz bolnice da mi jave termin za uzv, iduću subotu putujemo na more na 2tjedna pa bi voljela obaviti uzv prije mora ..
Zaboravila sam dr pitat za bol u lijevoj preponi, već cca 2tjedna me ubija lijeva prepona, jedva se dižem iz kreveta , jedva se oblačim i jedva nogu dižem .   :No: 

Draga moja , tebi još jednom od srca čestitam na trudnoći!!  :grouphug:

----------


## MonaLi

Tocekica - hvala ti, samo me brine da ta dužina trajanja vrhunca ne ovisi o kvaliteti ovulacije, ako imaš možeš mi kopirat i inbox više teksta možda nađem nešto o tome.  :Smile:  Hvala ti na trudu  :Kiss: 

Mami - e hvala na rakiji, evo opustila sam se odmah  :Laughing: 

Anka - a nemrem si pomoći, još na poslu 8h sjedim na poslu i nije mi gužva i kak da ne guglam? :/
U isto vrijeme smo ulovile PIK, znači isti dan piškimo? hehe

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eh samo vas muce te trakice!

Mona jesam ti vec pricala za FRAJERA koji se nije osjecao dobro pa je googleo simptome i uporno mu iznacivalo trudnocu? -.-
Vidis dobila si i medicinsko objasnjenje! Bas si uporna hahaha! Treba tebe ovaj tvoj malo preko koljena prebacit!

Anka eto ti si dokaz da O stvarno varira. A jesi vec hvatala pik ovak ciklus? Il je ovo tek sad?

Nivesa i VUBS! Apeliram da se javite! Dosadna sam? Neka sam! Slobodno se ljutite kaj vas prozivam samo se javite.

Siskice kaj ima kod tebe? Jesi u osluskivanju ili si scoolirana?

Marle, Tocekica kaj ima?

Suncokret jesi vrijedna?

Mami jel proslo?

----------


## Anka91

Jagodice tek sada sam ulovila nije bilo ovaj ciklus nista do 20dc sam pisala i onda odustala i eto ostala mi trakica pa sam ju iskoristila.
Mona moze pa da zajedno otvaramo odbrojavanje.

----------


## tocekica

*Mona* poslala sam ti članak o ciklusima. kod njih se gledalo samo dal je do ovulacije došlo. jedan drugi je gledao kvalitetu folikula i rekao da su folikuli manji ako imaš dvostruki peak.(In the present article, two characteristics of the LH surgewere associated with the ovulation process: Multiple-peak LHsurges were associated with smaller preovulatory follicles;and prolonged LH surges for >3 days after ovulation were associatedwith delayed luteinization. Multiple peaks might bea symptom of follicular insufficiency, and a prolonged LHsurge might be a sign of luteal insufficiency. These assumptionscan not be tested using our current database but are suf-ficient to motivate further research. cited from Fertility and Sterility® Vol. 99, No. 1, January 2013 0015-0282/$36.00Copyright ©2013 American Society for Reproductive Medicine, Published by Elsevier Inc.http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.fertnstert.2012.08.047) no u svakom slučaju...ti ne možeš biti 100% sigurna koliko ti je trajao lh vrhunac jer sve ovisi koliko ti je osjetljiva trakica.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jel istina da medicina zapravo ne priznaje te lh trakice jos uvijek?

----------


## MonaLi

Tocekica - pročitala sam članak, hvala ti  :Smile:  tako sam i ja nekako skužila članak. A kako misle dvostruki peak? U većim razmacima ili? malo me to buni sada... ali ok, meni je bio samo jedan pravi peak  :Smile: 

Jagodice - hahhaa sjećam se trudnog frajera :D Ma da, smirit ću se već sutra obećavam... Samo da prođe ovulacija i onda ću opet biti naporna pred mengu... hihihi

P.s. za vikend ću učitati listu bez boje jer nemam doma laptop još, na servisu je  :Cekam:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 22.07.2016. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice:  :peace: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~72.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~40.dc
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Storma s bičem: 


 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## tocekica

*monaLi* imaš grafičke prikaze rezultata odnosa LH i ovulacije u članku iz drugog posta...evo cijeli članak.

----------


## nivesa

Bok koke! Ne stignem pisat puno. Ziva sam i jos cekam m. U pon cu kod dr. 
Ives je ok samo ju mucnine muce jako pa ne pise bas

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Omg Nivesa ne znam da li si kaj piskila ili nisi ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da M ne dode i da i ti osjetis cari koje nasa Ives prozivljava!  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Da nema odbrojavanja ja nebi znala koji sam dc vise. Pa 12.5 sam imala zadnju m.

----------


## nivesa

Ni od duphastona nije dosla...ne znam vise. Cekam pon. 11.7. Sam imala poz lh

----------


## MonaLi

Tocekica - puuuno hvala, čim dođem doma citat cu sve sve  :Smile: 

Nivesa - znaci ulovila si O, šansa je velika... sretno u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa cekamo pon s tobom!!

Evo da samu sebe malo potuzim!
Sjedim na poslu i odjednom me divljacki zasvrbi lijeva bradavica. I krenem poskrivecki jednim prsom pocohat  :Laughing:  Kad ono cim sam ju takla zapeceee. I kaj mislite da nisam googlala da vidim dal je na popisu simptoma?! -.-

Eto posto drugima pametujem da nebi bilo da sebe stedim hahaha.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice nisi nam napisala kaj kaze gugel? Jel simptom ili?  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Pozdrav curke, samo sam vas dosla pozdraviti. Posebno se veselim sto je Tocekica tu  :Smile:  Ovo je bas neko dugo odbrojavanje :/ ajmo...sad je na redu neko visestruko ili vise kratkih. ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

Jagodice "jel prošlo" što?
Ako midliš na m jeeee, krećem u osvajanje tvrđave!

----------


## Tajci66

Pozdrav drage trudilice. Mi smo super, danas smo 30-ti tj po ZM, a po uzv-u 29.
Curka nam je bas aktivna i lupka sve u 16  :Smile:  super se osjecam, bez ikakvih vecih smetnji.
Svima vam zelim svu srecu i sipam punoooooooo trudnicke prasine  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Tajči već 30 tt, ajme kako vrijeme leti.

Cure kavica je kuhana!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Stvarno leti vrijeme...
Tajci uvijek mi je drago kad se javis! Super da nemas problema, nadam se sa uzivas u trdnoci i lupkanju!

Mami, da da, M dal je prosla. Ko napada tvrdavu? Realno tvoj dragi je taj koji ima vojnike. Na tebi je da se ne branis  :lool: 

Mona je je simptom je! Ali tamo negdje za 13tt  :Laughing: 
Ma preznojila se ovih 2-3 dana do posla pa moguce da zbog grudnjaka. Ugl grudnjak se opran susi na striku a meni cika u normali.

Inace curke ak jedete dinju mogle bi poslje piskiti mutno. Da vas postedim guglanja "mutna mokraca" jer i ona je na listi simptoma hahahaha.

VUBS.....?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nista jos kod mene...jos malo i radim ga
sutra ili prekosutra
 :utezi:

----------


## Anka91

Tajci sretno do kraja.
Cure meni se danas nista neda toliko je vruce da je za poludit. Sjedim u fotelji i zamisljam da se brckam u moru. 
Nivesa cekamo s tobom nadam se pozitivnom ishodu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ajmo Nivesa i VUBS duplo odbrojavanje!!
Vibram i jednoj i drugoj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ||

----------


## MAMI 2

Stvarno je vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje.

Jagodice prvo napadam i osvajam tvrđavu a onda su svi vojnici moji, ne mogu do njih ako ne osvojim tvrđavu. Prva bitka je moja, još nekoliko takvih i mogu se nadat da ću i rat dobit.

Vubs generacijo sve što možeš danas ne ostavljaj za sutra.
Ives ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mučnine,

Evo ja uživam na plaži, nemam pojma ni koji je dan ni datum.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami svaka cast na metafori. Navijam za tebe u svim bitkama hahaha!

Vubs slazem se s mami!!

Evo ja polako radim popis, dobili smo potvrdu za pasicu da je zdrava, kupljene tablete i lizalica protiv mucnina i tako. Pere se ves na veliko hahaha! Inace putujem u srijedu al glava vec u koferu!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jagodice pratim štreberski  :Smile:  Vjeruj mi da i meni idu na živce te moje analize al takva sam u svemu, nažalost. Borim se al zna se da je bitka protiv sebe najteža :D
Računam da bi O mogla biti 25.-27. 
Curke, šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 23.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :Wink: 


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~73.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~41.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Smile: 


anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Narancica000

Curke moja M dosla na vrijeme, tocna kao svicarski sat  :Smile:  
Barem nesto pozitivno u cijeloj ovoj prici!

*Vubs* ~~~~~~ hajde daaj popiski ga vec  :Smile: 

*Jagodice* to mi je najdrazi dio, to uzbudjenje danima prije puta, pakiranje i planiranje! Bas uzivam u tome i to je za mene dio godisnjeg  :Smile:  

*Suncokret* mene su tek sad prosle te faze analiziranja... kad vise ne racunam plodne dane niti tempiramo odnose, mogu reci da mi je zivot laksi. Ja sam se toliko opteretila sa tim da mi je poremetilo svakodnevicu... sad je drugacije, hvala Bogu jer smo si poslozili neke stvari u glavi...

----------


## Narancica000

*Nivesa* nisam shvatila bas, osim sto ides u pon kod gina, jesi li piskila sta? :svefigeovogasvijetadrzim:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav curke, evo uspjela sam vam ubaciti neku boju na listu, ipak nije kišno vrijeme Hehe 
Meni je sinoć isto bio peak na trakici a jucer me bolili jajnici. Nis mi nije jasno ali cu računati današnji dan kao ovulaciju. 
Jos ćemo pokriti danas i sutra i to je to. 
Dosta mi je sexa vise, čak i dečko s mukom već to radi hahah

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto vidis da nije kratak peak!!
Bome treba se keksat po ovom vremenu!! Jos kad si u prizemlju pa moras rolete spustit oces neces, pa nema zraka! Hahahahha

Narancice to je stvarno pozitivno da je M tak tocna!
Joj ja isto uzivam sad u ovim zadnjim radnim danima. Volim to iscekivanje jako!

Suncokret da istina najteze sam protiv sebe!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Ja sam odlučila da ću pokušati na ovaj način barem nekoliko ciklusa te na jesen otići na detaljnije pretrage. Pozitivno je što su mi se unormalili ciklusi i ovulacija (koristim nekakve čajeve i homeopatiju).

Iako je dijete moja najveća želja valjda od 18.g., ja sam si nekako zacrtala da bih trebala pokušati do 35. Kasnije ne. Ionako sam već sad postala vrlo egoistična po pitanju mog vremena i načina života, bojim se kakva bih bila majka... 

Mona, potpuno razumijem i tebe i dečka.  :Smile:  I nama je slično.

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - da, nemam pojma vise kaj se događa sa trakicama... Bome naporan tjedan  :Smile: 

Suncokret - nemoj tako, normalno je da se sve brinemo kakve bi bile majke, ali ja mislim da kad se to desi jednostavno se sve poklopi i mijenjamo se odmah  :Smile: 
Ja sam recimo jos uvijek veliko dijete, i opće se nemrem zamisliti kao nečija mama...  Ali znam da bi se vraški trudila biti najbolja koja postoji  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> ...  Ali znam da bi se vraški trudila biti najbolja koja postoji


x
Jutro!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutrekooo, kavica!!

Da da slazem se za ovo da se sve poslozi! 
Sama cinjenica da toliko zelimo bebaca dovoljno govori. A jednom kad se to desi prioriteti se mjenjaju i nas svijet se mjenja. Kad ces imati bebicu neces biti sebicna oko svog vremena jer prvo neces ga imati  :lool:  A drugo neces sama sebi biti na prvom mjestu nego ce ti biti taj mali smotuljak.
Pretpostavljam jel.... 

VUBS?
Ives?
Nivesa?
Anka kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kava kuhana!
Suncokret kad želiš djete teško je reći e sad više ne želim. Vidi mene, imam dvoje, a oduvjek sam željela barem troje, i ta želja se ne smanjuje. Isto sam rekla 37 zadnje godine za još jedno, a ja uskoro 39 i još sam tu, iako ponekad mislim da ću puknut i pucam uz njih dvije, i da sam prestara sad za još jedno ne mogu donjet odluku da je to, to. 
Isto volim svoje vrijeme, i trebalo mi je vremena da shvatim da iako sam majka imam pravo na njega, njima ništa ne fali, još im je bolje jet kad ja sam zadovoljna i one su. Naravno teško je kad su bebe ali to tako brzo prođe.
Btw sinoć smo bili na Joleovom koncertu, umrla sam do 1,30 ali sam svoju curku progurala u prvi red i s njom skakala ma nitko sretniji od nje, s onda sam ja i hrpa mama koje bi spavale odavno s djecom čekale autograme, ma to veselje i sreću njenu nemože nitko platit.

----------


## marle

Jutro cure! Evo i ja se pridružujem kavi  :Coffee: 

*vubs* jesi piškila?  :fige: 

*mami* ljubomorna sam, i ja bi bila na plaži izgubljena u vremenu. nadam se da će ljetne radosti uroditi plodom i plusom na testu!

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 24.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :Smile:   :Smile: 


nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~74.dc
vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~42.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Smile: 



tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Suncokret kad želiš djete teško je reći e sad više ne želim. Vidi mene, imam dvoje, a oduvjek sam željela barem troje, i ta želja se ne smanjuje. Isto sam rekla 37 zadnje godine za još jedno, a ja uskoro 39 i još sam tu, iako ponekad mislim da ću puknut i pucam uz njih dvije, i da sam prestara sad za još jedno ne mogu donjet odluku da je to, to. 
> Isto volim svoje vrijeme, i trebalo mi je vremena da shvatim da iako sam majka imam pravo na njega, njima ništa ne fali, još im je bolje jet kad ja sam zadovoljna i one su. Naravno teško je kad su bebe ali to tako brzo prođe.
> Btw sinoć smo bili na Joleovom koncertu, umrla sam do 1,30 ali sam svoju curku progurala u prvi red i s njom skakala ma nitko sretniji od nje, s onda sam ja i hrpa mama koje bi spavale odavno s djecom čekale autograme, ma to veselje i sreću njenu nemože nitko platit.


Jako si lijepo ovo napisala. Iskreno vjerujem da ću i sama imati prilike proživjeti ovo o čemu pišeš  :Smile: 
Ne osjećam se staro, to nikako.  Međutim, vidljiva je promjena u aktivnostima koje mi pružaju ugodu. Danas mi je pojam idealno provedenog vikenda čitanje, uređenje vrta, kuhanje... Babuskara teška  :Grin:  Jučer sam sjedila u kafiću na pre pre krcatoj plaži i mislim se kako bih prosvirala da da moram tu ostati više od sat-dva  :gaah: 
Mislim da mi pod hitno treba bebač da mi prodrma rutinu  :rock:

----------


## kudri

e cure moje, samo da vam dam leđa u vjetra što se tiče se sexa koji se mora odrađivati! uživajte u sexu dok možete! evo mi, nakon što smo nakon 3 godine truda, kad nam je isto već bio sex navrh glave, dobili našeg malog smješka koji sad ima 7,5 mj. jedva da se uspijemo posexati. imamo i stariju kćer od 7 godina, pa dok on zaspi, ona je budna. pa dok zaspi ona, probudi se on! koooma!! 

jučer smo se ko neki tinejdžeri skrivali po stanu i tražili mjesto i gdje i kako se podružiti i bome žalili za danima kad smo radili ovog malenog  :Smile:  osim toga, nema do onog kad možete zajedno završiti cijelu priču, istovremeno, bez prekidanja. znate na kaj mislim hihihi  :Smile: 

puuusa svima i držim fige pišalicama!!

----------


## tocekica

Jutro  :Coffee: . *kudri* znam kako ti je...ali i meni je došlo prek glave keksanje...jednostavno, ovulacija mi je prošla prošla, kaj me imaš sada dirati a i  vruče mi je(a nema ledenog čaja).

----------


## tocekica

vruće  :Embarassed:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro rode! Moze kavica?
Suncokret doce nama nasi bebaci uskoro samo pozitivno trebamo razmisljati.
Tocekica tako i meni nekad jednostavno nemogu bude mi previse pa namjerno gledam tv nekad dok dragi nezaspe pa onda odem u sobu, bas sam zlocesta.
Nivesa cekamo dobre vijesti!
Narancice kako si ti?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jutroooo!
Joj moram se nadovezati na keks-talk. Mi se nekak ovaj mj otkak mi je M zavrsila svaki drugi dan. Al ne takticki nego vise ono, vruce je pa danas ne budemo. Onda drugi dan, jucer se nismo mogli bi veceras ^^
I to mi je taman. 
Ono kad forsiram svaki dan nekad mi oke nekad mi too much!
A nekad sam dobre volje pa dobije i popodne quicky i navecer. Al to su rijetki petki hahaha!

VUBS?!?!??
Nivesa javi nam kaj je dr reko! 
Mona jel danas fm? 
Anka sretno u ljubicicama!
Ives falis nam  :Heart: 

XOXO ostalima!

----------


## Anka91

Hvala jagodice kod mene je sve tolko mirno da neznam dali da se radujem ili plasim?
Prosli mj mi je dosla na 27 dc sto se nije desilo nikad, sad me strah sta ce bit ovaj mj.
VUBS cekamo i tvoje vjesti! Sretno
Mami sta ima kod tebe?
Jagodice jesi sve spakovala?

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure  :Smile: 
Imaš pravo Jagodice, danas je bila FM ujutro. Uglavnom ovulacije je bila vjerojatno sinoć (LH peak sam ulovila u četvrtak i petak navečer) pa eto da znate  :Smile: 
Opet mi žuto tijelo ima neki ugrušak kaže, to baš nije dobro ali kaže da nema pravila, nisam baš presretna radi toga...
Uglavnom dao mi je i Metformin jer mi je visok Androstendion pa sad idemo dalje... Ako ovaj ciklus ne uspije idući pijem Klomifen od 3-7.dc, i tak...

Ali idući ciklus neću krenuti sa hopsanjem prije 9.dc, jer stvarno se izmorimo i onda bitne dane smo nikakvi... 


Kudri - hvala na ohrabrenju, trebat će mi idući ciklus hehe Iako uživamo mi kad nisu plodni dani, ali plodni dani su dečku stres... kaže ne mogu kad znam da moram  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Eto vidis Mona! Svaki ciklus nesto naucis i pomaknes se unaprijed!
Mislim znam, znam. Nama je svaki ciklus u kojem ne ostajemo trudne "gubitan" ali evo ti stvarno lijepo pratis, ucis i napredujes! Mozda tebi nije drago ali meni to bas dobro zvuci i bas sam optimisticna kad si ti u pitanju!

Anka nemoj da te to sto je sve mirno brine! Kod mene je uvijek sve mirno! Cijeli ciklus se isto osjecam! Da M nije u boji nebi ni znala kad je stigla i kad stala!
Pakiram se danas predvecer da mi ne ostaje bas za zadnji dan. Al popis je sastavljen!
7 majica, 3 hlacice, 2 suknje i 4 haljine. U 2 tjedna pol tog brijem nebum obukla al oke  :lool:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E da zaboravila sam vam napisati da su me nocas probudili neki bolovi dole ko ono kad tek M dobijem u bolnom ciklusu.
Trajalo par sec/minutu i pustilo.
Vjerojatno je probava al morala sam podijeliti s vama jer sam tocno taj scenarij tolko puta citala! Budenje usred noci od bolova nalik menstrualnim! Oh well! Bumo vidli!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jagodice, mene je tako boljelo prošli ciklus 2 dana prije O.

----------


## MonaLi

E da, i endometrij mi je skoro 15mm!!! Možda sam pretjerala sa ciklom  :Unsure: 
Ovaj mjesec sam ga dosta pila...

jagodice- imaš dobar filing ha? A imam ga i ja za tebe  :Wink:  Ja imam dobar filing za sve vas, jedino za sebe ne hehe

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 25.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 (Ne)čekalice:   :Teletubbies: 


 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~75.dc
 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~43.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Preskace uze: 



 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cuj Teletubiese kod ljubicica  :Laughing:  Zakon!

Joj Mona kad si sama za sebe pesimisticna! Ccc! Pozitivu guraj!

Evo jedno tumacenje:
PESIMISTICNI - misteriozno psi u zagorju.       :lool:

----------


## nivesa

Vadila betu. Naravno negativna. Sad cekam da se javi dr.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

nivesa, zao mi je
 :Taps: 

ja sutra ujutro pi-pi, drzite fige
 :utezi:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Nivesa...... *****u! Zao mi je draga.  :grouphug: 

VUBS drzim fige dok mi prsti ne poplave! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic!

----------


## nivesa

VUBS sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Sretno VUBS  :Smile: 

Nivesa - kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## nivesa

Mona uzv u cetvrtak pa cemo vidjet di je zapelo. 
A onda napad po labosima i skupljanje papira za mpo

----------


## MonaLi

Ajde neka... Brzo ces skupiti nalaze a onda u akciju. Mozda od prve upali  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Nadam se  :Smile:  
VUBS cekam tvoj plus  :Smile:

----------


## marle

vubs drzim fige za plus!

nivesa nadam se da ces uz mpo brzo do cilja!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

test napravljen

imamo ga!!!
+ je tu
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

jos sam u stanju soka, ali morala sam vam javiti

hvala svima na podrsci
 :Heart:

----------


## 1latica

VUBS čestitke od  :Heart:  na stupićima  :Very Happy: 

Ostele cure, sretno svima, šaljem  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Jaoooo VUBS BRAVOOOO!

----------


## nivesa

Meni 1 DC danas. Konacno

----------


## MonaLi

VUBS  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever: 
Čestitaaaaaam  :Dancing Fever: 
I naravno želim ti najlakšu moguću trudnoću  :Kiss: 

Nivesa - ajde napokon, znam taj filing.
Jesi se čula sa gin?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

VUBS BRAVOOOOOOOO!! CESTITAM TI OD SRCA!!
Ja sam znala da bu plus zato sam na dnevnoj bazi po 6 puta pitala za tebe!! 
I svaka ti cas na strpljenju divim ti se!
Jaoooooo kakav divan dan, zadnji radni i jos ga ti popratis sa plusom!! Odlicno!!

Nivesa ajde nek je dosla kad vec mora doc!
Nadam se da kad krenete u mpo vode ce ti se vratiti za sve ovo kaj te sad zeza! 

Cure moje samo da pozelim dobro jutro!
Kofer je spakiran, poslje posla poskrivecki idem decku po rodendanski poklon, onda doma njega izljubit ( ^^ ) i pocistiti stan!
Sutra u 5ujutro budenje haha!

Ne znam zakaj vam to sve pricam. Nabrijana sam sad kad san vidla plusic  :lool:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala cure moje

jagodice...imala sam i ja neki osjecaj ovaj ciklus i evo ga
cim nije doslana 24 dc...bilo mi je cudno
i evo...sad idemodan po dan

uzivaj na moru

nivesa...ajde neka je konacno dosla, sad mozes u nove pobjede

latice,mona...hvala na cestitkama i neka cim prije budete u mojoj situaciji

----------


## marle

*vubs* cestitam!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  divne vijesti!

----------


## Suncokret1983

VUBS čestitam ti od srca!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ninci

*VUBS* cestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  kako je Mami rekla, bas je vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje!
i da ih sto prije slijede iduca odbrojavanja, bas je duga pauza bila! cuvaj se, a ostalne curke, u nove pobjede! :grouphug: 

PS *Jagodice*, ne mogu da ne prokomentiram da sam se skoro upiskila od smijeha na onaj tvoj komentar od prije koju str. da ti trbuh izgeda kao kod stenaca. di ih samo nadjes..  :Laughing:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ninci a kaj da ti velim. Rodila sam se sa sposobnoscu za trkeljanje gluposti. Bitno da sam iz matematike isla na instrukcije -.-

Kako si nam ti?

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 26.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Ne)čekalice:  :Klap:  :Heart: 


* vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~44.dc  II* 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :mama: 

tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Zenii

VUBS čestitke i sretno do kraja!

----------


## tocekica

VUBS  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Ives000

Vubs predivne vjesti... čestitam od sveg srca  :Klap:   :Love:  
Želim ti najuredniju trudnoću! ^^  :Kiss: 

Curke vama svima šaljem puse i vibram na najjaće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anka91

VUBS cestitam ti od srca, i zelim urednu trudnocu.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala cure!

sva sam smusena, ne znam da li trebam prestati dojiti, mali cica jos na veliko
 :Shock: 
mislim  da bi prvo trebala betu izvaditi...
sve mi je pomijesano

----------


## tocekica

VUBS nemoj prestati dojiti. Ako ti ginekolog kaže da trebaš tek onda razmišljaj o tome. Odi na podforum o dojenju http://forum.roda.hr/threads/4563-A-...-trudno%C4%87i.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala tocekica  :Kiss: 
idem vidjeti link

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure moje drage!

Obzirom da si nisam namjerno uzimala internet na mobitel, a na moru ne znam kakvo je stanje, lako je moguce da cete imati odmor od mene!!  :lool: 

Ako vam se ne javljam, partijam  :Laughing: 
Ako M ne stigne i popiskim + naci cu nacina da se javim  :Wink: 

Budite mi vrijedne i pozitivne!
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svaku od vas i za svacije zelje!

Ljubi vas vasa Jagodica!!!!!

 :grouphug: 


P.S. Ko ce vas pohvatat kad se vratim  :facepalm:

----------


## MonaLi

Jagodice - užiiiiiivaj i nemoj misliti na torticu heheh ako ces moć javi nam se koji put... Bit ce pusto bez tebe  :Kiss:  kad se vratiš svatko ce ti ukratko napisati svoju priču haha

----------


## Narancica000

Vubs konacnoo test!!  :Zaljubljen:  cestitke, i neka ti bude dosadna i skolska trudnoca!!
Morski pozdravi cure iz hladovine  :alexis:

----------


## Tanita14

VUBS, čestitam, draga!!!

Ostale curke, nastavite niz  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Jutro,kavica je kuhana!

----------


## marle

Jutro! Evo i ja se pridružujem kavici  :Coffee: 

*Jagodice* uživaj na moru i vrati nam se s +  :pivo: 

*vubs* kako si danas?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro, evo i mene
 :Coffee: 
ja sam ok, hvala na pitanju
simptoma nema, rekla bih da i nisam trudna
muci me samo kako cu s dvoje male djece,pa s jednim skolarcem...pa bas i ne spavam
 :Grin:

----------


## marle

Ma to su sve slatke brige  :Love:

----------


## Anka91

VUBS vjerujem da su to slatke brige. Kad dode vrijeme sve to dode na svoje.
Ja sam jucer na gacicama primjetila zuti iscjedan. Znam da se dosta pricalo o suncanom iscjetku. Ali nevjerujem da je to kod mene kad je O bila prije par dana. Sta jos moze biti uzrok tome iscjetku ako ko zna?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

anka...da nije kakva upala u pitanju
ja nisam nikada imala problema s time, tako da bas i ne znam
ali znam da su pricale cure
jel ima miris?

----------


## Anka91

Nije imo nikakav miris i ja sam odma pomislila da nisu opet gljivice imala sam cesto problema s njima. Danas ga nema sve je normalno

----------


## Narancica000

Anka to se meni dogadja uvijek poslije O. Dode i prodje, takodjer neznam sta je, al sam sigurna da nije suncani jer kazu da suncani izgleda bas zut kao kredom bojan a moj nije bas tak intenzivan!

Ja sam se malo dosla izjadat vama  :Sad:  danas sam saznala za jednu poznanicu da je opet trudna. Sretna sam zbog nje, jaako! Ali tuzna zbog sebe.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 27.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~45.dc *II* 
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :štrika:  :cupakosu: 


 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Curke, evo jedna zelena lista  :Smile: 

Narancice - znam kako ti je, moje 3 frendice se isto trude za bebicu, tek su krenule i jedna odmah ostala trudna, i druge dvije će vjerojatno uskoro, a ja sam tu kao savjetnik oko sto stvari jer sam u tome već 2 godine. Kaj da ti velim... doći će i naš plus, nadam se što prije  :Smile: 

Ja mjerim bazalnu temp ujutro, i već 3 dana je 36.9, znači bar je progesteron ok...

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Anka to se meni dogadja uvijek poslije O. Dode i prodje, takodjer neznam sta je, al sam sigurna da nije suncani jer kazu da suncani izgleda bas zut kao kredom bojan a moj nije bas tak intenzivan!
> 
> Ja sam se malo dosla izjadat vama  danas sam saznala za jednu poznanicu da je opet trudna. Sretna sam zbog nje, jaako! Ali tuzna zbog sebe.


I ja imam isti takav iscjedak nakon O.

Isto sam osjetila prije nekoliko dana. Ne mogu taj osjećaj nazvati tugom ali je definitivno bilo jače stiskanje želuca.

----------


## tocekica

cure  :grouphug: , kod mene ista situacija...svi oko mene ili trudni ili s bebama. Nisam ljubomorna, ali stvorili su mi čežnju za još jednim srčekom u potpisu .

----------


## bebolinica

Evo da se i tu prijavim! 
Vidim da se plusići slave naveliko! Čestitke svim curama koje su ugledale toliko željenu crticu!  :Smile: 

Evo prijavljujem se, ako sam dobro shvatila, u odbrojavalice  :Smile: 
Danas je *8. DC*. Oni su kod mene nešto kraći, ali i dalje u granicama normale.

Pozdrav svima! Idemo po nove plusiće!  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Bebolinica dobro nam dosla.

----------


## bebolinica

Hvala ti puno Anka91  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Bebolinica, welcome  :Smile:  stavim te sutra na listu. I želim ti da što prije odeš s nje  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Vubs generacijo čestitam od srca!!

Benolinice dobro došla!
Jagodice nadam se da uživaš.
Mona kako si ti?
Nivesa grlimmm.

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - ja sam ok... Na sto tableta svaki dan ali valjda tako treba biti  :Smile: 
Kako si ti?

----------


## bebolinica

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici  :Smile: 
MonaLi samo polako  :Wink:  

Dobro jutro svima. 
Nadam se da pozitivnim vibricama privlacite svoje bebe i da ne gubite nadu. Svaki dan ste sve bliže njima  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica...*Bebolinice*, dobrodošla...i još brže uspješno otišla s odbrojavanja  :Love: .

----------


## marle

Jutro  :Coffee: 

*bebolinice* dobrodošla!!

*Mona*, sviđa mi se tvoj avatar  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Marle - hvala, kaj nisu slatki? hehe

Tocekica - hvala na kavici, baš mi treba danas... Ima li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## tocekica

da, da će mi uskoro stići M. Jučer sam imala povišeni estrogen, danas više ne (paprat u slini koja se može pojaviti ne samo kod ovulacije nego i prije M). Bazalna mi je opala za 0.5...tak da očekujem u za vikend M.(i naravno da idemo na more a ja ne podnosim tampone  :Nope: )

----------


## MonaLi

A i ti mjeriš bazalnu?
Ja isto... za sada je 36.9., kad bi trebala početi padati? Par dana pred M?
Nemoj da ti M pokvari more, koliko ti traje inače?

----------


## tocekica

trebaš više ciklusa(min 3) imati pa da znaš otprilike kako ti se bazalna kreće...meni pada 26-27 dan pa opet naraste pa padne na dan same M). ja sam toplija od tebe...37.2...normalna mi je 36.7. m  traje mi 5-7 dana.

----------


## tocekica

uh, na brzinu dodala izmjene  :Embarassed: ...zadnja rečenica...m mi traje 5-6 dana

----------


## tocekica

totalno sam nepismena dok multitaskam... radim, jedem sladoled, na fb-u sam, čitam novine, pišem ovdje poruke  :Grin:  (sama sam u sobi a i šef na GO)

----------


## MonaLi

Čudan mi je taj tvoj pad na 26.dan pa opet rast? hmmm
Meni je bazalna 36.9 a tokom dana dođe do 37.2, baš ju osjetim cijeli dan  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nema ni mog šefa... :D

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 28.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~46.dc  *II* 
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  :Sing:  :Joggler:  :Raspa: 


 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
 bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## tocekica

Od sljedećeg ciklusa ću više paziti i bolje bilježiti ali stare BBT karte mi pokazuju to stanje, pad temperature, pa jedan dan porast, pa pad (stanje je dosta šareno s mojim kartama(i ciklusi su mi tamo od 27-35)). Imala sam prekid od 7 godina praćenja tako da sad sve idem ispočetka. Ovaj ciklus pratim temperaturu tek 10 dana jer smo odlučili usred ciklusa raditi na bebici, a ne čekati jesen. Moram pratiti novih 3 ciklusa pa da vidim stanje...s tim da se moja sadašnja bazalna temperatura mora uzeti s zrnom soli jer se noću često budim i spavam maje od 6 sati(ukupno-a traže da bude u komadu) i pod vrlo jakim sam stresom(posao) .Neki dan sam se probudila u 3 i nisam mogla dalje spavati (to mi se u trudnoći jako često događalo, bilo je noći kad uopće nisam ni išla spavati).

----------


## tocekica

p.s..moje stare FF karte-
bez t 1
bez t 2
i srčeko iz 2008 
za drugu t nemam jer sam također usred ciklusa rekla ajmo...pa odmah ostala t...(za prvo mi je trebalo  8 mj..), pa sam dojila duuugo, pa smo se čuvali jer nismo smjeli nakon dva CR...

----------


## MonaLi

Joj ja nemrem otvoriti te linkove, ne znam zašto?
Dobro je što sada već dobro poznaješ svoje tijelo, možda je već idući ciklus dobitan :D
Ja sam do sad uvijek mjerila bazalnu samo da ulovim O, ali pošto nikad nisam odustala sam, a sad mjerim samo nakon ovulacije jer znam kakva mi je temp prije ovulacije. Mislim to radim onak usput...

----------


## tocekica

*MonaLi*...upravo proučila literaturu...pošto sam jučer imala paprat pod mikroskopom(visoki estrogen) on je spustio temperaturu. To se zove još i "implantation dip"(obično 7 do 11 dana nakon ovulacije) jer je čest u trudnica...makar ga ja nisam imala u ciklusu kad sam zatrudnila, a u drugima jesam  :Grin: (drugi val estrogena je čest i u ne trudnica). Estrogen uzrokuje i "ovulation dip" gdje neposredno prije ovulacije imaš pad bazalne temperature (tada je pravo vrijeme za keks). Znaći ako ti se temperatura spusti oko 10 dana nakon ovulacije i onda ponovno naraste to ne mora značiti ništa.

----------


## MonaLi

teocekica - da? a ja baš mislila pratiti tako jel bila implantacije  :Smile:  Znači ako ne padne temp pa naraste ne mora značiti da nema trudnoće i obrnuto?
Ah.... izludit ću čekajući.... vrijeme stoji.

----------


## tocekica

Tako je. Ako padne pa opet naraste to je implantacijski pad. Oko 25 % žena na ff su ga imale u ciklusu kad su zatrudnile...10 % ih je imalo u ciklusu koji nije rezultirao t

----------


## bebolinica

Čitam vas i nemojte zamjeriti što ne dajem savjete ali meni je sve ovo velika nepoznanica.. Sa svim tim skraćenicama i terminima se tek upoznajem.. Voljela bih da mogu biti od veće pomoći..

Sad vidim da je poželjno napraviti neke pretrage prije nego se baci na posao, a dragi i ja odlučili sad dok smo na moru započeti i nikakve pretrage nismo obavili..vraćamo se tek sredinom osmog mjeseca i onda sam planirala ići ginicu i započeti pripreme.. Sad me malo panika hvata što nismo išli po redu..

Hvala još jednom na dobrodošlici svima  :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Budemo vidjeli za tjedan dana  :Smile: 
Iako sam ovaj ciklus već otpisala, al za ozbiljno...

Ives - javi se  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

*Mona* :Kiss:  Javljam se.
Kako si ? Kad je folikulometrija? Super ti je novi avatar! 
I molim te budi pozitivna kao ti mali smajlići, nema odustajanja od ciklusa. Si vidjela kod mene da se ne isplati odustat od ciklusa  :Grin:  

*bebolinica* dobro došla u odbrojavalice, nadam se da ćeš se ubrzo seliti na trbušaste teme  :Smile:  
Neka te ne brine što nisi napravila ništa prije trudnoće,stigneš. Stigneš provjeriti sve i u prvim  tjednima trud. A što se kratica tiće, ako nešto ne razumiješ slobodno pitaj. Tu smo da pomognemo jedne drugima. Uživaj na moru i okupaj se i za nas koji ne možemo.

*jagodica*  nam sad negdje uživa kao prava! 
Samo uživaj draga. I sklepajte malog dalmatinca  :Grin:  

Curke  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

*Ives* kak sii ti nama trudnice?  :Zaljubljen: 
Lijepo te citati, javi se cesce  :Smile:  kako mucnine, opce stanje? 
Gdje nam je *Tanita* ? Koliko ona vec broji?? 

*Mona* ja sve vas nekako vizualiziram u svojoj glavi prema slici avatara. Tak sam tebe zamislila kao jednu ozbiljnu zensku, stariju od mene  :Laughing:  (btw. Isto smo godiste), i romanticnu dusu... valjda zbog prijasnje slike jesenjeg zalaska sunca.
Sad si mi najednom se pretvorila u smajlica, napravila si mi zbrku u glavi totalnu hahahha  :rock: 
P.S - nemoj ti meni otpisivat nista! Sad ces vidjet kad se sokiras kao i Ives !!! 

*Bebolinica* dobrodosla, brzo ces sve pohvatat samo pitaj sto god te zanima. Svi cemo drage volje pomoci, i tu smo sve da jedna drugoj olaksamo! Nadam se da ipak neces morati saznati sve termine i da ces brzo prijeci na trudnicke teme... to nam zelim svima!  :Grin:

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice* ja sam ti dobro. Prestala sam povracat po 6 puta dnevno,  sad samo jednom dnevno otprilike dogodi se recimo kao danas ali je puno lakse za izdrzat. To ni ne primjetim  :lool:   eto gazim u 11tjedan polako
I uskoro kontrola. Nadam se da je sve sa bebom dobro.
Hvata me polako panika pred pregled ali nedam se!!! 
Kako si mi ti?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - evo teeee  :Smile:  kako si? Prolaze li mučnine? Dobro ajde necu otpisati ciklus ali cu ovaj put biti realna, moze tako?

Narancice - omg!! Tako si me dozivila? Onu sliku sam jedino našla na kompu da je veličina odgovarala i od kad sam ju stavila si mislim zakaj ja to imam za avatar? Haha ja sam ti cista suprotnost, meni frendice kažu da me ne mogu zamisliti da imam dijete i da ce to dijete nunati mene  :Smile:  
Ali da, i ja imam sliku o vama svima... Tebe zamišljam nekako kao modernu djevojku  :Smile:  sa dozom ozbiljnosti ali i neozbiljnosti u sebi  :Smile:  i sa velikim cicama ofkors :-p

----------


## Ives000

*mona*  :Laughing:  nadam se da i mene zamisljas s velikim cicama, jer sad su fakat velike  :Razz:  

Si bila vec na fm? I sta kaze doktor?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - tebe zamišljam kao lijepu curu koja je uvijek dobra prema svima, voli zivot , ima dužu  kosu, ne nosi naočale... I voliš se zezati i tako to. Ali opet držiš sve pod kontrolom kao ozbiljna ženska  :Smile:  i da, velike sise, Haha 
Moja FM je prosla onak, bila je ovulacija ali opet neko krvareće žuto tijelo. Ma kako bude  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Hahahahah *Mona*, sa svime se slazem samo, nisu bas tak velike velike sise. Onak, malo su povece  :Laughing: 
Krvarece zuto tijelo? Sta kaze dr, sta je to? Od cega? Sta kaze google? Nisam nikada cula!! 

*Ives* na primjer zamisljam bas ovako kao na slici avatara, zanosna crnokosa kovrcava zenska, puna snage, samouvjerena i puna ljubavi! 
Beba je dobro sigurna sam, kak i nece biti ispod veelikog srca koje ju cuva  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam dobro, ni ovaj ciklus nista ne pratim do tamo negdje pred M., onda se ziva pojedem analizirajuci simptome  :lool: 
Ali, u principu sam jako dobro! Osjecam se sretno, zadovoljno, bez stresa... samo mi eto nekako nedostaje da prosirimo ekipu sa jos jednim clanom, to zasluzuje nasa djevojcica... jako joj treba drustvo, jer zapravo - sve ima, svu ljubav svijeta, samo joj jos fali ona bratska/sestrinska  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - gle, meni su sve cicke veće od broja 2 velike, tak da...   :Smile: 
Krvareće žuto tijelo znaci da je puknuo folikul ali se mozda jajna stanica nije uspjela osloboditi jer se stvorio neki ugrušak. Mislim ni ja ne kužim ali tako nesto. 
doktor me tješi da to ne mora nista značiti, da se nekad i kod savršene ovulacije jajna stanica ne uspije osloboditi. A to ne možemo znati. Tako da eto, vise nije dovoljno samo ovulirati.

----------


## Ives000

:Embarassed:  :škartoc:  Joj curke pa hvala vam..  :Love:  

Eto fizicki izgled ste mi pogodile.. imam crnu dugu frckavu kosu a naocale nosim po potrebi, ovisi sto zelim ili ne zelim vidjet  :lool:  

*Narancice*, *Mona*, znam da mjeseci i godine pokusavanja ostave traga na psihi.. koliko god pricamo da se necemo opterecivati to je jace od nas. 
Iako znamo da bi se trebale opustit. Tesko je! Pogotovo mi koje znamo da iza cjele te pozadine lezi problem. 
Ali bez optimizma cure moje necete moci daleko gurat. Govorim vam ovo iz svog iskustva. Kroz ovo putovanje od 6 godina sam shvatila da stvarno moramo nauciti uzivati u zivotu kojeg imamo. Vise se posvetiti ljudima koje volimo, 
I biti zahvalni na svemu. Jer sve to sto imamo je tu sada, vec sutra je dan za sebe. Ja sam u jednom trenutku u borbi s neplodnoscu cak prestala normalno zivjeti, podredila sam sve pravljenju bebe i u nicem nisam iskreno uzivala, svaka minuta koja nije bila posvecena racunanju plodnih dana mi je bila gubitak vremena..
Nista me nije veselilo i postajala sam bas frustrirana. Sada par godina kasnije vidim greske koje sam radila. 
I sama sebi sam obecala da se vise nikad necu vratiti u taj opsesivni tempo. Uspjela sam zahvaljujci vama , svojoj volji.. i optimizmu koji mi nije dao da odustanem. 

Da nisam imala vas bilo bi mi uzasno tesko. I nikad vam necu moci dovoljno zahvalit sto ste bile tu za mene, i sto ste jos tu. Tu smo da bodrimo jedna drugu
  I znajte, kolio god mislite da je sada teško, neće uvijek biti tako. Kad bebice budu spremne, naći će one put do vas i nebude ih nista sprijecilo u tome. Glavu gore curke. I uzivati u zivotu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče!
Moje ljetovanje završilo nažalost dva dana ranije jer mu je starija curka opet u 2 mj. dobila streptokoknu upalu grla, al šta je tu je, uživali smo 10 dana.
Inače smo bili jako aktivni, a šta će bit od toga, vidjet ćemo.
Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj ciklud bude onaj pravi.
Ives baš mi je drago da je bolje. I ja te zamišljam ko milu i dragu curku.

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - hvala na lijepom tekstu, uvijek znas sto treba reci, a to je zato sto najbolje znas kako nam je, dug put si prosla i došla do svog cilja, i nadam se da uživaš sada, uzivaj u svakom danu trudnoće a kasnije u bebici. Sretno na kontroli i javi se nakon nje  :Smile:  uvijek me razvesele tvoje rijeci  :Kiss: 

Mami - hvala ti draga, držim fige i tebi  :Smile:  i da ti malena brzo ozdravi  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

*Ives* ovaj post si moram spremiti kada me uhvati deprica.. 

Vidim da sam na pravi forum došla  :Smile:  Ovakvu toplinu mogu isijavati samo mame i one koje će to tek postati.. A to smo sve mi  :Smile: 

*MAMI2* nadam se da će malena brzo biti bolje. Bitno da ste vi napunili baterije i iskoristili odmor najbolje što ste mogli  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ives...stvarno lijepo napisano
i bas zracis pozitivom

mami...starija curka je dijete tvoga muza? ako sam dobro pohvatala?
ili nisam

ja sam danas kupila folnu...20 kapsula/100kn :Shock: 
jel to malo puno...kao neka nova je dosla na trziste
znam das am uvijek 100 tableta placala 50kn

ives koju ti pijes ili si pila?

u ponedjeljak i srijedu  vadim betu, 8.8. idem na pregled
nadam se da ce srceko kucati i da cemo otvoriti novo odbrojavanje

----------


## tocekica

> . 
> Ali bez optimizma cure moje necete moci daleko gurat. Govorim vam ovo iz svog iskustva. Kroz ovo putovanje od 6 godina sam shvatila da stvarno moramo nauciti uzivati u zivotu kojeg imamo.


.  imaš moj  :Naklon: 

*MAMI* nadam se da će antibiotici brzo odraditi svoje.

*Mona* doktor ti nije otpisao ciklus, nemoj ni ti  :Wink: 

*Narancice* 


> Ja sam dobro, ni ovaj ciklus nista ne pratim do tamo negdje pred M., onda se ziva pojedem analizirajuci simptome


ja sam se isto živcirala i osluškivala svoje tijelo svaki ciklus kojeg smo pokušavali...ostala sam T u cuklusu gdje nisam imala ni jedan rani simptom (ti simptomi su ipak od PMS-a). U drugoj T sam napravila test jer mi je kasnila 6 dana (bez simptoma) pa sam nakon 15 minuta prokrvarila...da test nije bio + mislila bih da imam m (a ne abortus imminens) 

*Bebolinice*  :Love:

----------


## tocekica

VUBS mislim da je riječ o tipfeleru mI mU

----------


## MonaLi

VUBS ja pijem Folic Acid, 100 komada 68kn. Po čemu su te tvoje drugačije? Sad me bas zanima  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

uguglaj folicplus od abelapharma
milsim da je ovo link
http://folicplus.rs/

tomi je preporucila u ljekarni,kao bolje se apsorbira folna u organizmu
valjda zato

----------


## MAMI 2

Vubs ne, obe su zajedničke, naše, moje.
Ma odradit će antibiotici ali 3 put u 2 mj, streptokok, koma.

----------


## Ives000

*Mami* brz oporavak curki zelim.  Nadam se da ste se dobro odmorili  :Kiss:  

*Anka* di si ti nestala?Kako si ? 

*VUBS* moj savjet ti je da ne kupujes folnu kiselinu.
Vec da zamolis svog gina da ti prepise i pusti na recept folacin http://www.jgl.hr/hr/glasilo/jgl-gla...mobileNewsPage ,  definitivno najbolji na trzistu. Pila sam ga u prosloj trud. i 6mj prije ove trud. i jos ga pijem. Ne kosta nista jer ide na recept. U kutiji ima 30kom. Meni doktor pusti po 2-3 kutije i kad potrosim samo mu kazem da mi pusti ponovo. Moj gin tvrdi da je taj najbolji za trudnice. A jos je i badava  :lool:  di ces bolje.

curke drage vibram vam na najjace  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :grouphug:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ives...trenutno nemam zdravstveno,pa ga ne mogu traziti
ja sam uvijek, u svakoj trudnoci, folnu kupovala

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives pa jesmo se odmirili, psihički, a fizički baš i ne, više smi bili pod vodom nego vani, gnjurenje je glavna zanimacija. One 300 na sat, sad ovo sad ono, ma totalno smo bili podrađeni njima a to je i normalno, al malo odmora, izležavanja neni škodilo.

----------


## tocekica

jutro :Coffee: , zadnji dan na poslu  :Dancing Fever: ...uzet cu si starije danas na posao tako da će mi biti veselo  :Razz: . Bazalna mi se vratila na 37.2 i nestrpljivo sam napravila testić(koji piše da se može raditi 4 dana prije očekivane) i  :Nope: , naravno da ću imati m na moru...

----------


## MonaLi

tocekica -  a možda ipak nećeš imati mengu na moru, ha?  :Smile: 

Jutro svima, meni je danas jako loše, ovaj Metformin je koma, nakon 4 dana pijenja me ulovilo... muka mi je i želudac me smeta...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali kuham kavu vama kad već ne mogu ja  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

uh, *MonaLi,* metformin zna to raditi dok se ne navikneš. Za tjedan-dva dana piti ćeš ti kavicu  :Taps: (osim ako ne budeš trudna pa te uhvati nepodnošenje mirisa kave-kao moju frendicu  :Razz: ...)

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro,kavica se pije,djeca spavaju...malo uzivancije

tocekica...polagano danas,ipak je zadnji dan rada...slijedi uzivancija

mona...grlim...nisam ga nikada pila,nadam se da ces biti bolje i da ce mucnine nestati

----------


## MonaLi

tocekica - haha nadam se ovom drugom...  i ne pijenje kave bi podnijela, samo da ugledam plus  :Zaljubljen: 

VUBS - hvala ti, valjda ću se naviknuti na lijek jer ga stvarno moram piti  :Sad:  Kako si ti?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

mona...naviknut ces se...nazalost na sve se naviknemo :grouphug: 

ja sam dobro,nema mucnina ni bolova, kao da i nisam trudna
idem dan po dan...

----------


## marle

*Mami* nadam se da će cura biti brzo bolje  :grouphug: 

*Tocekica* ako nisi bacila upute od testa pogledaj kolika je točnost tako ranog testiranja. Ja sam jednom kupila neki test na kojem je pisalo da se može napraviti isto tako par dana prije m, a kad sam pogledala u uputama točnost tako ranog testiranja mislim da je bila ispod 50%. Tek je dan nakon očekivane m pouzdanost 99%, na dan m je bila 80 i nešto%.

*Ives* nadam se da će mučnine uskoro skroz prestati!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Hvala na kavici!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## marle

> *Tocekica* ako nisi bacila upute od testa pogledaj kolika je točnost tako ranog testiranja. Ja sam jednom kupila neki test na kojem je pisalo da se može napraviti isto tako par dana prije m, a kad sam pogledala u uputama točnost tako ranog testiranja mislim da je bila ispod 50%. Tek je dan nakon očekivane m pouzdanost 99%, na dan m je bila 80 i nešto%.


Isteklo mi vrijeme za edit posta, našla sam postotke, malo sam fulala, ali 4 dana prije m točnost je 56%. Nadam se da će te ipak iznenaditi plus.

----------


## marle

> tocekica -  a možda ipak nećeš imati mengu na moru, ha? 
> 
> Jutro svima, meni je danas jako loše, ovaj Metformin je koma, nakon 4 dana pijenja me ulovilo... muka mi je i želudac me smeta... 
> Ali kuham kavu vama kad već ne mogu ja


Probaj (ako tako već ne radiš) pojesti nešto prije tablete da ne ide na prazan želudac, a tabletu popiti s puuuuno vode. Takav savjet sam dobila od doktorice kada sam pila nekakve antibiotike koji znaju biti teški za želudac. Možda pomogne..

----------


## tocekica

svakako nešto pojedi *prije* a i nakon metformina . Mučninu možeš osjećati jer ti padne šećer zbog njega. Možeš tokom dana pijuckati čaj od đumbira ili još bolje imaš za kupiti one lizalice protiv mučnine...inače kandit ima laringo liniju tvrdih bombona gdje imaju naranča-đumbir kombinaciju ili ako voliš gumene slovenski šumi ima herba liniju koja također ima naranču-đumbir kombinaciju. također spar ima kandirani đumbir koji isto pomažu protiv mučnine  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 29.07.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :grouphug: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~47.dc  * II*
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  :pivo: 


marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
 bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Joj hvala curke, pijem tablete nakon obroka, doktor mi je to baš naglasio par puta. 
I popila sam sad ovu sa jako puno vode  :Smile: 
Probat ću sa đumbirom onda... nisu jake mučnine ali dovoljne da ni kavu nisam mogla popiti...

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok zenske. Nisam vam se stigla javiti. Bila sam u velikom zaostatku sa citanjem pa sad vise i ne znam sta sam procitala. Mona mozes me staviti na listu? Moja M je vec odavno prosla, danas mi je 10DC.
VUBS cestitam na trudnoci, nek bude skolska i bez problema. Ives vidim da mucnine prestaju, sad ces moci papati bez problema.  :Smile: 
Jagodice odmori se na moru i vrati nam se s lijepim vijestima.
Mona za sta su te tablete, antibiotik?
Bebolina dobrodosla

----------


## bebolinica

CHIARA sestro po danu ciklusa :D hvala ti!  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima sa Brača iz hlada uz finu kavicu! 
Nadam se da uživate kao ja.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Uživamo naravno, pogotovo mi koji ne radimo. Koliko se trudite za bebu?  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Cure samo da vas pozdravim. Mi krecimo pa smo iskljucili int. Sad sam malo u selu pa sam nepristojna malo kradem int. Citam vas kad zavrsim sa poslovima. Puse za sve

----------


## bebolinica

Anka91 sretno sa radovima!  :Smile:  

CHIARA ma mi smo ti tek počeli prije par dana.. Zeleni smo još jako u svemu ovome. 
Vi?  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Nama ce sad biti 2 godine kako se trudimo. U 9mj krecemo u mpo vode. Nalazi su vec spremni.  :Wink:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

kaj se ticekoliko se trudimo
ja sam prvi puta ostala trudna nakon 4 godine "truda"( nazalost,bio je spontani)
drugi puta nakon 2 godine,prvorodjeni
treci puta nakon 4 godine,drugorodjeni
i sada nakon dva ciklusa,uz dojenje i sa skoro punih 39 godina

tako da nema pravila, treba biti uporan :Grin:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica. VUBS ja sam zelena naspram tebe ...mi smo svoju prvu trudnoću radili 8 mj i ja sam več bila LUDA od brige, drugu sam dobila u drugom ciklusu.

----------


## Suncokret1983

VUBS tvoje iskustvo je vrlo inspirativno, posebno nama koje se trudimo za prvu trudnoću.

Dosta često čujem od poznanica da su zatrudnjele dosta nakon O. Meni je to nelogično ali pretpostavljam da im je to gin rekao. Kako je to moguće? Jesu li one to krivo shvatile i doktor je procijenio da je taj mjesec ovulacija bila kasnije?

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ispada da se mi stalno trudimo :Grin: 

ja sam s obojicom ostala trudna dva tjedna nakon ovulacije, pa mi je svaki termin bio dva tjedna pomaknut
tako da nije neobicno, sve je moguce

----------


## Suncokret1983

> ispada da se mi stalno trudimo
> 
> ja sam s obojicom ostala trudna dva tjedna nakon ovulacije, pa mi je svaki termin bio dva tjedna pomaknut
> tako da nije neobicno, sve je moguce


hehehe, neka, zato su sigurno odlično ispali  :Smile: 

Zanima me to. Kako si utvrdila da ti je bila ovulacija? Kako je to uopće moguće?? Po onome što sam pročitala jajna stanica propada nakon 24 sata...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kavica!
Vubs kad će novo odbrojavanje?

----------


## tocekica

VUBS možda si imala drugu ovulaciju pred kraj ciklusa...a nisi više bila u stresu oko "prave ovuacije" i sve se lijepo složilo  :Cool: .

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

a skuzila sam da je morala biti ovulacija, jer sam tada ostala trudna
a i uzv je oba puta pokazivao kasnije zacece/manju bebu
i rodila sam kasnije 2 tjedna obojicu

novo odbrojavanje...nadam se 8.8.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - Metformin pijem zbog visokog Androstendiona, nadam se da ce pomoći... stavim te na listu danas, ali učitati cu ju sa mobaca vjerojatno, ili predvečer 

Mi radimo na bebici isto 2 godine... Ali čini se da tek zadnja 3 ciklusa ovuliram jer pijem Klomifen. Nikad necu znati jesam li u te 2 god opće i jednom ovulirala :/

VUBS sretno, nadam se novom odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Chiara sretno! Želim ti da Božić dočekaš sa bušicom!  :Smile:  Ja sam ti inače vještica i često kad nešto kažem tako bude  :fige: 

VUBS interesantna je tvoja priča..Naučila sam nešto novo  :Smile:  Čekamo novo odbrojavanje!  :štrika: 

Pozdrav svimaaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Pozdrav cure  :grouphug: 


> Dosta često čujem od poznanica da su zatrudnjele dosta nakon O. Meni je to nelogično ali pretpostavljam da im je to gin rekao. Kako je to moguće? Jesu li one to krivo shvatile i doktor je procijenio da je taj mjesec ovulacija bila kasnije?


*Suncokret* ja vjerujem da je jednostavno samo O bila kasnije! Moji ciklusi su obicno bili na 31 -35 dana, nekad iznimno i 40 +dana ali to je jednom godisnje i obicno uslijed nekakbog prozivljenog stresa... ovulacija mi je obicno setala izmedju 15-20 dana, a u ciklusu kada sam ostala trudna O je bila 29dan! Tako da mi je i termin pomaknut 2 tjedna, a tako sam i rodila, po korigiranom terminu!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Da, tako i ja mislim. Da nisi taj ciklus ostala trudna, M bi došla oko 45 dc.
Mislim da su ove moje cure pogrešno razumjele ginekologa. Nema šanse da ih je 4 imalo duplu O baš u mjesecu začeća  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

Da, nemoguce da ostaneš trudan 2 tjedna nakon ovulacije, nisu dobro shvatile. Ali ja uvijek kažem, blago onima koji ne znaju nista o tome  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 30.07.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Teletubbies: 


vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~48.dc *II*
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  :Gumi-gumi: 


marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Narancica000

> Ali ja uvijek kažem, blago onima koji ne znaju nista o tome


Potpisujem !!!

----------


## bebolinica

Dobro jutro žene, buduće majke i kraljice  :Smile: 

Ja sam ovo jutro presretna jer nam na more dolaze moji.  :Smile:  nisu dugo bili na moru i osjećam njihovu sreću u glasu pa je moja sreća još veća.. Samo ne znam kako će to utjecati na naše radove :D

Uživajte u nedjelji sa svojim najdrazima..to je lijek za sve  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Evo mene nazad bome ste bile vrijedne ovih dana. Trebat ce mi vremena da sve procitam. 
Kod mene nista novog M jos ni traga ni glasa izgleda da su ona dva ranija ciklusa bila sve od stresa oko dragog i op. A ja se vec ponadala da su kapi ucinile cudo.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
Kavica je kuhana!
Bebolinica uživaj sa svojima!
Anka a možda i ne dođe m nego +!


Ajme šta je vruće već, nadam se da nam jagodica uživa!

----------


## Anka91

Mami to bi bio najljepsi moguci poklon dragom za rodendan. Taman ima rodos polovicom 8 mj.

----------


## marle

Evo i mene kod vas na kavici  :Coffee: 

*Anka* držim fige da ni ne dođe m. Koliki su ti inače ciklusi?

*Mami* menije toliko vruće da samo sjedim, ne mogu se natjerati da išta korisnoga radim po stanu, ignoriram nered i potrebu za pospremanjem  :Razz:

----------


## Anka91

Inace su mi ciklusi po 40 dana, ovaj mj je O bila na 23 dan ulovila sam ju trakicom.

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke... I ja ležim i nista ne radim. I tako vec par dana, a nered me čeka  :Smile: 

Anka - držim fige da ni ne dođe, kad je ono bila O?
Bebolinica -  uzivaj za nas koji nismo na moru...
Mami - kako je malena?

----------


## Narancica000

*Bebolinica* uzivaj sa svojima i ne misli o "radovima" oni neka budu spontani  :Smile:  ipak ste na godisnjem (ako sam dobro shvatila) 

*Anka* kad je bila O? Hoce past testic?   :Wink: 

*Mona* koji dpo brojis?  :Kiss: 

*Mami* nadam se da je djevojcica bolje!!

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - tek je 7.dpo, ajme tko ce izdržati  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala koke, bolje je curka , čim je antibiotik počeo djelovat super.

Bogme ni ja ništa ne radim, jedva se pokrećem.

----------


## Narancica000

Da. To su "oni" dani. Sto traju kao tisucu godina. 
Preusmjeri pozornost na nesto drugo da sto manje razmisljas o tome... bit ce ti mrvicu lakse!
Peci kolace na primjer, pa dijeli susjedima - kao ja!  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ufff po ovom vremenu biti u kuhinji? Ufff 
A ja ti ne pečem kolače, posto ne volim slatko ni ne pravim slatko, Haha

----------


## Narancica000

Sto si si se uhvatila za kolace  :Laughing:  to je samo primjer haha
Ti sebi nadji nesto manje naporno da skrenes misli sa situacije u trbuhu :D

----------


## Anka91

O je bila 23 dc. E ako nedode test cu radit u utorak. Posto je tada meni rod pa mozda me iznenadi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
Kavica!

----------


## tocekica

Kod mene nis...cekam m(svaki cas sada).

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 01.08.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart: 


vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~50.dc II 

šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 

Odbrojavalice:  :grouphug: 



 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
 Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
 bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke, gdje ste danas?  :Smile: 

Ja evo guram 8.dpo...  :Cekam:  Izludit ću do testa, nemam simptome... osim povišene bazalne, ali to nije simptom, to je normalno... 

Anka - sretno sutra, kupi test sa velikom osjetljivosti...  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Evo kuham ručak i čistim kuću, nije vruće pa da sredin i onda ostatak go uživancija.

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - pametno, sad je vrijeme za čišćenje, i ja ću danas i prekosutra ako potraje ovo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cureee!
Evo mene javljam se s terase sa friskim slojem boje! (na sebi ne na terasi)

Mona jel pospremljeno? :D vidim muce te tablete, drzi se isplatit ce se

Ives super za mucnine!! Nadam se da papas sad i nadoknadujes kilice  :Wink: 

Mami ja osobno imam iskustva sa streptokoknom anginom i suosjecam s tvojom curom, srce malo bubino!

Anka drzim fige za plusic na najjace! Sretno!!

Nivesa samo izbjegavaj stres, nekad je to zdravije od silnih analiza!

Bebolinici zelim dobrodoslicu a ostalima saljem slane puse!!

P.S. Prvu vecer sam se napila i pricala s nekim ljudima iz nase ulice Slovenski....a ja ne znam slovenski!

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok cure. Bas mi danas pase sto je malo zahladilo, odmah se lakse dise.
Jagodo bas lijepo da si se javila. Do kad si na moru? Samo se ti suncaj i hvataj boju. Nadam se da si se i na posao bacila?  :Smile: 
Anka sretno i da popiskis plusic.
Mona jos par dana i past ce testic i kod tebe.
Mami uzivaj na godisnjem i nemoj previse cistiti.

----------


## Anka91

Hvala cure! Ja sam propustila jutarnju kavicu kod tetke sam kupila sljiva. Sad sam napokon dosla kuci ostatak dana planiram provest u krevetu.
Jagodice falis nam.
Mami uzivaj na godisnjem.
Mona ja cu cekat tebe pa da piskimo zajedno ipak mi je mozda rano da radim test sutra?

----------


## MAMI 2

Gotovo sve osim peglanja, ne moguuuu još i to.
Jagodice kiss i tebi! Kakvo je stanje?

----------


## bebolinica

Narancica dobro si shvatila  :Smile:  

vidim tu se peku kolači i posprema  :Smile:  baš ste vrijedne..divim vam se..po ovoj vrućini ja ne mogu ništa :D

MAMI neka peglanje pričeka :D neće pobjeći..

Pozdrav svima znanima i neznanima..  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bebolinica

Eh da.. Zaboravih napomenuti kako je već osmi mjesec počeo..kad prije? Nismo li još jučer odbrojavali sekunde do nove?!  :Smile:  uglavnom, nek nam ovaj mjesec bude prepun novih plusica..  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Bebolinice e da bat oće pobjeć nekom drugom i vratit se ispeglano.

----------


## tocekica

Pisite sutra 2 dc  :Sad: . Cure sve vas pozdravljam. Na moru sam i naravno da je veza u kampu katastrofa...pozdrav do pisanja  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Evo ja ribam kuću, Mami hvala na ideji... Generalka ce pasti  :Smile:  taman je zahladilo lijepo...

Anka - ja ti pisam tek u petak/subotu, sumnjam da ces izdržati  :Smile:  ti vec mozes 13.dpo  :Smile: 

Jagodice - lijepo da si se javila. Uzivaj sto vise mozes da nam se sto veselija vratiš ovdje (moze i kao trudnica)  :Smile: 

Tocekica - nov ciklus nova nada Hehe

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona samo polako, ja ko mazga zapela i sad me sve boli.
Tocekica, idemo u nove pobjede, uživaj na moru.

----------


## MAMI 2

A gdje nam je VUBS??

----------


## bebolinica

Tocekica žao mi je.. More će ti sada dobro doći..a i svi znamo koliko bebice vole doći baš onda kad smo na godišnjem  :Smile: 

Dobro jutro svima!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anka91

Jutro svima. 
Ja kuham rodendansku kavu, a usput ima torte i kolaca posluzite se.

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka sretan rođendan, neka ti se ostvare sve želje!

----------


## marle

Anka sretan rođendan!!

Mona,meni danas pisi 2dc,stigla jucer vjestica.

----------


## bebolinica

Anka91 sretan rodjendan i od mene!  :Smile:  kakvu tortu si si napravila?  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke...

Mi upravo uplatili hotel na Pelješcu, ali tek početak 9.mj... jedva čekam  :Dancing Fever: 

Anka - jel danas tebi ročkas ili dragom?

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 02.08.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~51.dc II 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :Joggler: 


suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc 
Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Narancica000

Dobro jutro  :grouphug:   :mama: 

*Tocekica, Marle*  :Taps:  kako drugacije utjesit osim reci da vam zelim sljedeci ciklus dobitan!!!! 

*Mami, Mona* ovo forumsko ciscenje postane zarazno, ja kad sam vas procitala jucer pomislim kak bi i ja mogla zavrnuti rukave  :Grin: 

*Anka* sreeeeetan rodjendaaaan, zelim ti zdravlje, srecu i + na testu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

anka sretan ti rodjendan !
zelim ti veliki +, pa makar i sa zakasnjenjem

ja sam tu...vadila betu
nalaz je 20052  :Shock: 
to mi je nekako jako puno, obicno mi je u ovom tjednu bila oko 400
jel to mozda po nekoj drugoj skali gledano,po drugim vrijednostima

ajde pomagajte ako tko zna kaj

----------


## Ives000

Ola amigos!  :mama:  

*Anka* sretan ti rodjendan i sve najbolje ti zelim  :Kiss:   :pivo:  

*VUBS* uhh bome je ogromenska. Da nisu blizanceki ?  :Grin:   nisam imala iskustva s tim, mislim da je bilo tema o tome na rodi.. probaj si potrazit.  Koliko si sad tt po ZM? 

Kako smo ekipica.. ??? Jel prezivljavate vrucine? Ja sam se jedva natjerala pospremit malo po kuci.. ali jos to nije onako detaljno kako bi trebala...nista mi se neda. I samo bi spavala po cjele dane da se mene pita.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Narancica000

VUBS a da nisu twinsi?  :Love: 
Jesi bila kod gin? Pricekaj ti uzv prije bilo kakvih analiziranja u glavi, mozda si ipak vise tjedana trudna nego si izracunala...
U mojoj prvoj trudnoci beta je bila manja nego je trebala ali na kraju jr trudnoca bila manja, tj O je kasnije bila nego inace!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ajme cure, ne zelim ni misliti o tome
blizanci, nemoguce
 :Nope: 

ives...zm je bila 13.6.
znaci danas sam 7+2 tt

uvijek sam vadila betu u 7-8tt
i bila je 400-450

ovo je totalno sokiralo

idem zvati polikliniku i naruciti se za pregled

----------


## Anka91

Cure hvala na ljepim zeljama.  Danas meni a dragom je 17 og. 
Bebolinice pravila sam milka tortu skinila recept s int. Odlicna je! Test  cu radit sutra ako m nedode bojim se da ce bit- pa ce mi pokvarit dan a bas je ljepo poceo

----------


## bebolinica

Anka to sam ti htjela predloziti.. Da ne budeš tuzna ako nije plus..no nećemo tako razmišljati..bit će plus  :Smile: 

Ajme torta zvuči prefino..ne možeš sa tako nečim fulati  :Smile: 

VUBS jesi zakazala pregled? Cekamooo.. 

Ja se osjećam trudnoća danas xD guglam najranije simptome i sve imam xD bit će da je prevelika želja  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Vubs moguće da je o bila ranije, al po zm je dosta visoka, moguće da su blizanci, oće to kod žena u najboljim godinama. 
A i sama si rekla da su ti prijašnje trudnoće bile manje od zm.

----------


## MAMI 2

Od 7 do 8 tt ti je radpon od 7000 do 229000.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Od 7 do 8 tt ti je radpon od 7000 do 229000.


onda bi 20052 bilo tu
uh, sada mi je malo lakse
nadam se da nisu blizanci, makar znam da hoce u ovim "poznim" godinama

drzite fige da bude jedno  :Heart:

----------


## Anka91

VUBS ja sam isto htjela napisati da nece bit blizanci,kad sam vidla kako je velika beta. Onda sam odustala da te nebi zabrinula, ali vidim da mi sve imamo slicna razmisljanja. Bebolinice ja ti isto od kad radimo na bebi skoro 2 god imam sve simptome hehe. A dok nisam o tom razmisljala nikad nista nisam primjecivala

----------


## CHIARA...

Anka sretan rođendan i nek ti sutra + na testu bude lijepi rođendanski poklon.  :Preskace uze: 
VUBS bome velika beta. Joj da je barem meni tako. Ja bih sad potpisala za blizance i rijesim sve svoje probleme odjednom.  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Jedan brzinski off, da ne otvaram novu temu bzvz... koja od vas nosi naocale i ima problema sa vidom? Naime, u zadnjih  tjedan ili dva primjetila sam da mi je zamagljen pogled u daljinu, ono sto sam prije vidjela sasvim bistro na istoj udaljenosti sada mi je mutno... cesto me glava zaboli ako dulje gledam nesto zbog cega bas naprezem oci! Inace imam nizak tlak pa sam mislila da mi je pao tlak u trenucima kad mi se pocelo dogadjat, ali to sad vec traje... Jel moguce da se to samo odjednom dogodi, i da cu morati kod oftalmologa po naocale ili sto?

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja sam si željela blizance, a sad više  na trenutke nisam sigurna želim li uopće još djece kad me ove haharice izbace iz takta, a za to su majstorice.

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - sretan rockas i držim fige sutra  :Smile: 

Narancice - da li pijes kakve lijekove? 
Mozda ti je ovih dana tlak konstantno niži kao i meni...  A ako radis za kompom onda ces morati na kontrolu :/

----------


## Ives000

Narancice, odi svakako na kontrolu.. po ovome kako opisujes pati te kratkovidnost. I sama sam u tom klubu. 
Nemam visoku dioptriju ali imam dovoljnu da bez naocala skiljim dok gledam na daljininu. 

Vubs, sto bi ti falilo i sa blizancekima.. (happy big family  :Very Happy:  ) ja sam si ih oduvijek prizeljkivala! 

Anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram do neba i nazad za sutra!! 


Mona, kakvo je stanje kod tebe?  :Kiss:

----------


## bebolinica

Narancica ja ti nosim naočale.. Isto odjednom sam vidjela da ne vidim :D nisam mogla pročitati pozadinu sa vanili šećera.. 
Posumnjala sam i kad sam primijetila moje ceste glavobolje i peckanje u očima..

Kad si zadnji put kontrolirala oči?

VUBS neka ti bude kako god poželiš  :Smile:  držimo fige  :Smile: 



Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

I ja imam dioptriju, isto malenu ali nosim naočale kad vozim auto... I nekad ovako. Ali meni je doktor rekao da sto vise izdržim bez njih to bolje.

Ives - ja brojim 9.dpo, počeo me zatezat trbuh pomalo..ali i prošli ciklus je bilo tako. nemam nikakve simptome. Kupila sam si testic i cekam petak  :Smile:  jesi mi ti dobro? Ti si moja nada, nisi imala simptome i bio je plus  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Cure moje možda je najbolje da me skinete s liste!! postala sam ful neodgovorna!!
M sam dobila 20.7. znači sutra mi je *15 dc

*Bila sam u strašnoj gužvi, adaptacija stana,  majstori, selidba  , nisam baš prilazila kompu..
jutros sam bila u Vinogrdaskoj na skidanju polipa.. tak da je i taj dio gotov!!

----------


## Ives000

Mona, bas ti hocu napisat kak je to super sto nemas simptome  :Laughing:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uff nek bude dobitno u petak..  :utezi:   :pivo:  

Šiškice, super da si se rijesila polipa.  :Klap:  
Sretno dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

Mislim da cu i ja kao *Bebolinica* odjednom vidjet da ne vidim  :lool:  morat cu na kontrolu, ovo je precudno postalo jer sam imala savrsen vid! 
Ne uzimam nikakve lijekove, i ne radim za kompom.
Zadnji put sam kontrolirala oci kad sam polagala vozacki prije 10+ godina  :Trep trep: 

*Mona* tko ce docekat petak!!!!

*Anka* sretno ujutro!!!!!  :fige:  da se pokazu II ♡

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure, kavica je kuhana... ja čekam 9h za kavu jer sam danas na radiju čula da je to najbolje vrijeme pa reko da probam  :Coffee: 

*Anka* - jesi pišnula? Ajmoooooo  :Smile:  Sretno 

*Ives,Narancice* - bazalna mi je svaki dan 36,9 i 37.1., nije se povisila a kod trudnoće ona ipak malo skoči iza 21.dc, tak da sam realna  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Narancica ma na tom testu ha vozački sam i sama imala savršen vid.. Ovdje te ipak malo detaljnije pogledaju  :Smile:  samo ti idi na kontrolu  :Smile: 

Anka91 cekamooo rezultate  :Smile: 

Ja se probudila sa žgaravicom, zatvorena sam, jučer ujutro mi je bila muka koja se smanjivala do kraja dana a bome sam vecerala obilno, imam bolove u donjem dijelu ledja kao da trebam dobiti, vrtoglavice (ok to mi se nekad i ovako dogadja jer me tlak zeza) i mislim da sam vidjela jako jako malu količinu bijelog iscjetka.. Bila sam u žurbi i nisam stala i proučila  :Smile:  
Jučer sam guglala na plaži rane simptome i na svakom članku imala 8/10..htjela sam vrištati od sreće..dragi je uvjeren da jesam, a ja ne želim vjerovati..
Eto, a možda sam sve umislila  :Smile: 
Čekamo 14.8. 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Bebolinica - kad je bila ovulacija? Simptomi navodno kreću nakon implantacije...
Držim fige 14.8.  :fige:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

jutro cure  :Coffee: 

anka...sretno i drzim fige da bude veliki plus
javi se s vijestima

bebolinica...drzim i tebi fige za 14.8.
neka bude cim vise trudnica

ja sam narucena sutra u pola 10 na pregled...drzite fige da ne bude nekih velikih iznenadjenja
 :balon:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Anka čekamo!
Vubs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
Bebolinice  kad ti je bila o? Ako trebaš dobit 14. malo je rano za simptome, iako ti stvarno želim da je t u pitanju.

Mona ko će dočekat 9? Kako se osjećaš?
Šiškice ~~~~~~~~~~da sve sad bude ok.

A gdje nam je nivesa?

----------


## MonaLi

Mami pa zapravo i ne loše, samo sam gladna jer me kava inače zasiti. Evo idem si kavu sada napraviti  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Ma tek smo počeli sa radovima i rekla sam da cu prva 2, 3 mj opušteno i necu ništa računati..čitala sam da se simptomi mogu pojaviti već nakon par dana pa sam se ponadala :D znam da su male šanse da smo baš toliko plodni, ali mogu sanjati  :Smile:  
Jučer sam se digla u pola 7 kao što to često radim ali već nakon 2h su mi se oči sklapale..
Dragi je tamanio kekse, a meni si bili totalno bezveze (a uvijek mu se inače pridružim), Coca colu koju isti volim nisam pila.. Sad ispada da jedemo samo junk ali moji su ih donjeli sa kopna :D jedemo mi i normalno :D 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Bebolinice nebi bila ni prva ni zdnja kojoj je uspjelo od prve, i želim ti da je tako.

----------


## bebolinica

Hvala ti Mami  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 03.08.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~52.dc *II*  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :utezi: 


 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
 Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
 bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
 marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Anka91

Cure samo da vam javim da je minus ko kuca.

----------


## MonaLi

*Anka* - žao mi je  :Sad:  Znam kako ti je, ali čim menga dođe nekako se oporavimo  :Wink: 

*Šišikica* - sorry sutra te stavim na 16.dc  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Anka zao mi je.. Novi mjesec i nove prilike vas čekaju  :Kiss: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka grlimmm.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

anka...bas mi je zao
nema predaje, idemo dalje

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

mona...siskici je danas 15dc
pisala jucer, vjerojatno nisi skuzila

edit...sad sam skutzila da si ipak skuzila  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

Anka  :Love:    sve znaš, nema predaje. Ljubim  :Kiss:  

Mona, ako sam dobro shvatila Šiškica je izrazila želju da je skineš sa liste...pa možda da još provjeriš s njom. 

Vubs.. jesu krenuli simptomi?

Bebolinica  :fige:  ~~~~~~~~~~ da su svi ti simptomi uvod do plusića. Kad će pasti testić?

----------


## MonaLi

Ives - ne znam da li Šiskica želi van s liste, napisala je da joj pišemo 15.dc pa sam shvatila da jos zeli :/

----------


## bebolinica

Ives 14.8. ako zakasni..sad mi i nije tako zao sto su mi kraći ciklusi :D hvala na vibricama :D 

prije ručka sam osjećala glad i istovremeno mučninu..
Kaže da jedem malo manje nego inače, tako da nije muka od prejedanja :D

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Narancica000

*Bebolinica* ne bi htjela biti partibrejker ali meni su mucnine pocele biti u pms-u redovno od kad radimo na bebi! 
Nadam se da ce tvoje ipak biti trudnicke ♡
Iako je malo rano za njih ako M treba doci 14.8.
U svakom slucaju drzim figee da je ono sto mislis!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Narancica ma nisi  :Smile:  tu smo da razmijenjujemo iskustva  :Smile:  
Vjerovatno nije ništa  :Smile: 

Odoh se zavalit sa dragim uz seriju...
Noć svima  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

simptomi... uzasna glad, koja se pojavi samo odjednom, mucnina u bilo koje doba dana, pospanost, trbuh kao da sam u 5.mjesecu

sve u svemu...stalno nesto  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, evo da se i ja malo ukljucim. Mala mi je jucer opala (na ravnom )i danas dobila gips na rucici. :Sad: .
Vubs i meni se cini da su blizanceki po beti. Ali ako ti hoces jednu singlicu drzim fige. Ja osobno ne bi imala nis protiv blizanaca...i sama sam blizanka  :Smile: .
Anka...ako nije dosao m jos ima nade..zestiraj za par dana.
Bebolinice, moja seka( spomenuta blizanka) ostala je t 2x odprve tak da nije nemoguce.nadam se da ces uskoro ugledati + 
Ostatak ekipe  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

> Narancica ma nisi  tu smo da razmijenjujemo iskustva  
> Vjerovatno nije ništa 
> 
> Odoh se zavalit sa dragim uz seriju...
> Noć svima 
> 
> Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


A moze biti svasta! Prvi put sam ostala trudna u prvom ciklusu, a za ovu se vec vise od godinu trudimo pa nikako i opet ne gubim nadu. Svaki mjesec sam po simptomima trudna :D
A u prvoj su mi simptomi krenuli tek od 6. tjedna, a moja kuma je dva dana prije ocekivane M pocela ppvracat, medjutim nije ni prestala sa povracanjem do poroda.

Ajme Tocekica, brz oporavak djevojcici  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro cure, kuham kavu za vas, ja cu kasnije  :Smile: 

Evo da se pridružim Anki da nije sama, piskila sam jutros na 11.dpo test najjače osjetljivosti i nista...
Cekam mengu i idemo dalje  :Smile: 

Tocekica - nadam se da ce brzo mala biti bolje, jel bar dobila rozi gips? Hehe

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Mona  :grouphug: 

Vubs sretno danas, čekamo vijesti!
Točekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~za curku!

----------


## tocekica

dobila je obicnu gipsanu longetu...nisu imali plasticni gips  tak da nis od kupanca  :Sad: .

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

evo me cure!
kuca  :Heart:  junacko!
jedno, ali vrijedno!

nasrecu, nisu blizanci nego jedna mala mrvica 
ovako velika beta je bila,navodno, jer je bila ovulacija blizu danu kada sam vadila betu
ako sam dobro skuzila

bebac je tjedan dana manji nego po zm
znaci sada je 6+2 i vec mu kuca srceko
moj mali borac
 :Zaljubljen: 

mogu li otvoriti novo odbrojavanje?

----------


## Tajci66

Cestitam draga VUBS, zelim ti urednu trudnocu i zivu i zdravu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

VUBS bas lijepe vijesti. Bas si me razveselila danas i drago mi je da je jedno jer si tako htjela.  :Kiss: 
Anka, Mona nemojte biti tuzne, bit ce mozda vec iduci mjesec.
Tocekica   :Kiss:  za malu.
Mami, Narancice, Bebolinica, Ives pozdrav i vama.

----------


## CHIARA...

Tajci kako si nam ti?  :Kiss:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala cure na podrsci jucer sam se potrudila prespavat dan da sto prije prode bas mi je bilo tesko.
VUBS srceko malo neka se rodi zdravo i jako. Mislim da sad mozes otvoriti novo odbrojavanje.

----------


## Anka91

Mona drzi se vidim da nas je zadesila ista sudbina. Mozda se vec iduci ciklus budemo skupa veselile

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - znam kako ti je jučer bilo, tako mi je danas :/ Vozim se na posao ujutro i samo mi suze idu, baš sam cijeli dan nikakva  :Sad: 

VUBS - prekrasne vijesti, sretno do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Lista za: 04.08.2016.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


 vjerujem u bolje sutra~~~~~ *II*

 anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
 suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:  :grouphug: 


 monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
 mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
 Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
 bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc 


*Šiškice* - javi se ako ne želiš više biti na listi  :Kiss:

----------


## Ninci

VUBS cestitke na  :Heart:  !!

ajde konacno da krene novo odbrojavanje  :Very Happy: 

i da vam se malo javim - 23tt; busa lagano raste, dobila vise kila nego trbuha pa ne kuzim di, ali ja sam si i dalje tiposportivo i surfam i plivam i veslam, tako da me ne muci previse, od 9. mj dalje treniram u ZG i bas me boli kaj kaze vaga, ja se osjecam super i letim na sto strana! Eli me upravo lupa na veliko i rekla bih da vam svima mase!  :Bye: 

nakon posla picim na more na produzeni vikend, najavljena je neka burica pa se nadam da ce biti lijepi vjetar za surf. 
Puse svima i ajmo plusici!  :grouphug:

----------


## Narancica000

Mona, jako mi je zao  :Sad:  neznam sto bih ti rekla a da vec ne znas  :Sad:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdraaaaav!
Jagodica se nije vratila s + nego s M :D

Mona, ima jos nade  :Wink: 

Anka, saljem zagrljaj i zakasnjele cestitke!

VUBS bravo za malo srce, uzivaj!

Ninci svaka tebi cast!

Ives nadam se da od mucnine nema vise ni Mu i da klopas na veliko!

Mami sanjala sam da si prijavila plus nocas...

Saljem puse svima!

----------


## Narancica000

*Jagodica* se vratilaaaaa.  :Very Happy: 
Preselili smo se na novu adresu, pa spakiraj stvari i dodi za nama  :lool: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90489-O...-u-bolje-sutra

----------

